# ***OFFICIAL*** Quinton Jackson vs. Rashad Evans Pre/Post Fight



## Canadian Psycho

*Evans vs. Jackson shifted to 114...*



> A grudge match between former light heavyweight champions Quinton “Rampage” Jackson and Rashad Evans, originally scheduled for December then UFC 113, is now likely to take place at UFC 114 on May 29 in Las Vegas, according to Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> “Rampage” and Evans, opposing coaches on The Ultimate Fighter 10, had been set to settle their feud at UFC 107 in Jackson’s hometown of Memphis, Tennessee, but his role in “The A-Team” and brief retirement put the matchup in jeopardy. However, Jackson’s return to the UFC, announced in December, and Evan’s win over Thiago Silva at UFC 108 earlier this month put the bout back on track, but it will co-headline UFC 114 instead of UFC 113 as previously expected.
> 
> Jackson (30-7), who lost the 205-pound title to Forrest Griffin in July 2008, is coming off back-to-back wins over Wanderlei Silva and Keith Jardine, while Evans (14-1-1) rebounded from a May loss to Lyoto Machida with a unanimous decision win over Thiago Silva.
> 
> UFC 114 airs live on pay-per-view from the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas and coincides with the second UFC Fan Expo.


http://mmafrenzy.com/12859/rampage-...ns-shifted-to-ufc-114-on-may-29-in-las-vegas/

Don't get me wrong... 113 is still an exciting card, but UFC here had a chance to really take it to Mayweather and boxing by putting forth a _spectacular_ card. Word has it the move was made as 113 was beginning to look 'too stacked'... a bit of a ridiculous notion after the break that loyal fans have cut UFC as of late, one made even more absurd following Silva vs. Leites, a blunder which Dana entirely *owes* Canada retribution for. I may be a biased Canadian, one attending a now merely good card in Montreal, but it's now all too clear... Dana White doesn't care about Canadian people.


----------



## Spec0688

WTF DANA, I was soooo looking forward to this card, now I have to wait a extra month or so to see this fight.


----------



## +Shogun+

Don't do it Dana, don't do it.


----------



## Hawndo

Card is still good but I would be lying if I said i wasn't disappointed.


----------



## jasvll

Canadian Psycho said:


> http://mmafrenzy.com/12859/rampage-...ns-shifted-to-ufc-114-on-may-29-in-las-vegas/
> 
> Don't get me wrong... 113 is still an exciting card, but UFC here had a chance to really take it to Mayweather and boxing by putting forth a _spectacular_ card. Word has it the move was made as 113 was beginning to look 'too stacked'... a bit of a ridiculous notion after the break that loyal fans have cut UFC as of late, one made even more absurd following Silva vs. Leites, a blunder which Dana entirely *owes* Canada retribution for. I may be a biased Canadian, one attending a now merely good card in Montreal, but it's now all too clear... Dana White doesn't care about Canadian people.


Last I read, there was a good chance of them moving 113 to May 8th to avoid a direct matchup with Mayweather/Mosley.


----------



## kay_o_ken

so dissappointed right now


----------



## Nefilim777

I think there's a bit of hedge betting going on here. They're shifting big names around cards instead of gambling it all on 113 and losing bucks to Mayweather. I know what i'll be watching though.


----------



## thuggedout

Plz Dana....move It To 115 For The Vancouver Card!


----------



## IcemanJacques

Brock Defending his title and this on the same card.

Thats going to be one hell of a night. UFC is certainly throwing out the big cards now


----------



## SpoKen

Rashad will still win, probably by TKO. But it makes sense what the UFC is doing, who wants to compete with Mayweather? Hell, I'm debating which one I'll watch.


----------



## Spec0688

Rashad wont win by TKO... if anything, I see Rampage winning by TKO/KO, if that doesnt happen, its going to judges decision.


maybe Rashad can use his new black belt and sub him.. LOL:fight02:


----------



## SpoKen

Spec0688 said:


> Rashad wont win by TKO... if anything, I see Rampage winning by TKO/KO, if that doesnt happen, its going to judges decision.
> 
> 
> maybe Rashad can use his new black belt and sub him.. LOL:fight02:


The reason I say he'll win by TKO is because Rampage WILL be rusty, Rashad WONT strike with him, and Rampage WILL wind up on his back. After that, Rashad is french toast to the victory.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer

Spoken812 said:


> Rashad will still win, probably by TKO. But it makes sense what the UFC is doing, who wants to compete with Mayweather? Hell, I'm debating which one I'll watch.


lol I cant help but laugh at the way your first sentence is phrased..like moving the fight back 1 event would affect the outcome? lol..anyways I must say I really hate when people state opinions as fact..rashad will win..shogun beat machida..etc etc..

Personally Im rooting for Rampage but im not gonna be ignorant enough to call the fight based on my opinion..although I do believe Rampage will pull through on this one, I will never disrespect rashad by not even giving him a chance. IMO this is one of the best matchups since shogun/machida and is sure to be an exciting fight


----------



## SpoKen

TheAxeMurderer said:


> lol I cant help but laugh at the way your first sentence is phrased..like moving the fight back 1 event would change the outcome? lol..anyways I must say I really hate when people state opinions as fact..rashad will win..shogun beat machida..etc etc..
> 
> Personally Im rooting for Rampage but im not gonna be ignorant enough to call the fight based on my opinion..although I do believe Rampage will pull through on this one, I will never disrespect rashad by not even giving him a chance. IMO this is one of the best matchups since shogun/machida and is sure to be an exciting fight


I'm not stating it as fact, I'm stating it as a fan. He's my favorite fighter so of course I'm going to say "he will win" I know it's a very even fight though. I can even see Rampage knocking Rashad out, but I'll never say it like it's a fact.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer

Spoken812 said:


> I'm not stating it as fact, I'm stating it as a fan. He's my favorite fighter so of course I'm going to say "he will win" I know it's a very even fight though. I can even see Rampage knocking Rashad out, but I'll never say it like it's a fact.


I can definitely respect that..I didnt mean to jump on you or anything, thats just one thing that really irks me

Back on topic I wish this fight could stay at 113 because as a canadian who lives nearby to quebec I would have loved to attend, and with the card looking the way it was there was pretty much no way I would have missed it..but now I'll probably just end up ppving it or something


----------



## SpoKen

I hear you dude. The UFC only came to portland once so far but it is super exciting to see. I think it's still worth going just for the experience.


----------



## UFCFAN89

Looks like I'll be buying 113 AND 114 now. There's no way I'm missing this fight. :thumbsup:

Perfect co-main event for the HW championship though.


----------



## Crester

Glad to see the fight still happening... but I hope Rashad brings more to the fight than what he did with Thiago.

Hopefully Rampage won't have a mental breakdown again before UFC114.


----------



## FactioNN

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Dam Im going to this event to, I wanted to see this fight so bad. Oh well card is still sicckkk


----------



## The Horticulturist

Huge fight!!!! I can't wait! This is easilly #2 or #3 on my most anticipated list.


----------



## JimmyJames

Spoken812 said:


> Rashad will still win, probably by TKO. But it makes sense what the UFC is doing, who wants to compete with Mayweather? Hell, I'm debating which one I'll watch.


Rashad TKO over Rampage?????? Hahahahahahahahaa I gets it you were joking right?????? because if you werent..........


I hate that boxing is trying to put on fights that would have been much bigger if they were done years ago.....

Mayweather vs Mosley 
Roy Jones vs Hopkins

Both of these fights should have happened years ago.

(I know Jones Hopkins already happened and is a rematch from a fight that happened in the 90's)


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am looking forward to this fight. Rampage is always calling out Rashad and it will be nice to see them shove a mouthpiece into their mouths and fight.


----------



## ESPADA9

Good news for me, I need an excuse to drive out to Vegas.


----------



## KillingRoad89

so far every 2010 card looks amazing. finally this fight is happening. i cant wait!


----------



## Kreed

KillingRoad89 said:


> so far every 2010 card looks amazing. finally this fight is happening. i cant wait!


108 and 109 didnt/dont look good on paper homie


----------



## TheAxeMurderer

Kreed said:


> 108 and 109 didnt/dont look good on paper homie


I agree with you on 109 but 108 looked great on paper..

Rashad vs Thiago
Daley vs Hazelett
Stout vs Lauzon
Dos Santos vs Yvel

Not only that but every one of these fights except the main event were awesome


----------



## Toxie

Wow, disappointing. Who will be the co-main event of 113 now??Dana does need to bring a solid card to Montreal, after the 97 fiasco.


----------



## Kreed

TheAxeMurderer said:


> I agree with you on 109 but 108 looked great on paper..
> 
> Rashad vs Thiago
> *Daley vs Hazelett
> Stout vs Lauzon*
> Dos Santos vs Yvel
> 
> Not only that but every one of these fights except the main event were awesome


I aint saying I wasnt intrigued by these matches but a ppv shouldnt have preliminary expert stout vs joe 'I have been out for over a year' lauzon on the main card..And its also indictive of the futility of the card that relative unknowns (to ufc casuals) such as daley/hazlett


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Toxie said:


> Wow, disappointing. Who will be the co-main event of 113 now??Dana does need to bring a solid card to Montreal, after the 97 fiasco.


I believe Koscheck/Daley has been finalized as the co-main event.

And an excellent co-main event it is, but still... I want Evans vs. Jackson


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Canadian Psycho said:


> I believe Koscheck/Daley has been finalized as the co-main event.
> 
> And an excellent co-main event it is, but still... I want Evans vs. Jackson


I am really looking foward to the Dalez/Koscheck fight. I agree that it is a bit disappointing that Rashad/Rampage is being pushed back. The way things are going in the UFC right now, that is just more time for one of them to get injured while training...


----------



## The Dark Knight

2nd time they've pushed this back. Annoying.


----------



## Toxie

Canadian Psycho said:


> I believe Koscheck/Daley has been finalized as the co-main event.
> 
> And an excellent co-main event it is, but still... I want Evans vs. Jackson


Honestly, that's not co-main event material, IMO. I'd be highly disappointed to see that be a main event here, compared to what Rampage vs Rashad'll be. I wanna see either of them KO'd, since I'm sure the fight won't go the distance or end in a submission. 

However, I just thought something interesting... It would be magnificent to see Daley vs GSP, if he beats Kos...:confused02:


----------



## BobbyCooper

Toxie said:


> However, I just thought something interesting... It would be magnificent to see Daley vs GSP, if he beats Kos...:confused02:


I actually hope and believe that Hardy will be GSP's last titel defense before he moves up to MW. I really don't see him fighting Daley anytime soon, even through when he beats Kosh wich I think he won't be able to.


----------



## limba

I would have to guess that moving the fight on the 114 card, has to do with the fact that Rampage needs some time for his practice, seeing how he has been away from the cage fo sch a long time.
Honestly i don't mind that. I want both fighters to come at 110% in the fight, so we can have a mega fight. No excuses afterwards from the loser: "i didn't come preparde 110$ bla bla bla".


----------



## Flatliners01

*Jackson vs. Evans (May 29th)*

http://www.sherdog.com/events/UFC-114-Jackson-vs-Evans-12446

I apologize if this topic has been brought up but after talking with a friend today about this upcoming fight I find myself questioning whether or not Rampage can win this fight or not.

Personally I think he needs to join a camp like American Top Team. I think his work ethic has been very slack of late because his camp seems to let him do whatever he wants & I just don't see Wolfslair being a good fit. He still is not checking leg kicks & this camp's track record has not been the best lately. 

Opinions?? Agree disagree??


----------



## Hellboy

Well he's had 2 fights with the Wolfslair team and he has put Wand into a coma and outstruck Jardine for 3 rounds.


----------



## UFCFAN89

Theres no doubt in my mind that he can beat Evans. Personally, I expect Rashad to take a similar approach to the Rampage fight as the one he used to beat Silva. Take him down early and often to try and wear him down. I don't think that Evans will stand toe to toe with Rampage, but I hope he proves me wrong.

Looking forward to this fight.


----------



## Flatliners01

Hellboy said:


> Well he's had 2 fights with the Wolfslair team and he has put Wand into a coma and outstruck Jardine for 3 rounds.


Yeah but it should not have even gone the whole 3 rounds with Jardine w/ his glass jaw & all. Just bugs me that Silva was able to KO Jardine in the first rd yet Page wasn't able to who I feel is just as good if not a better striker than Silva.



UFCFAN89 Theres no doubt in my mind that he can beat Evans. Personally, I expect Rashad to take a similar approach to the Rampage fight as the one he used to beat Silva. Take him down early and often to try and wear him down. I don't think that Evans will stand toe to toe with Rampage, but I hope he proves me wrong.

Looking forward to this fight. 


Yeah Page has good take down defense so I don't doubt that it will be a standup battle.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Yes he can definitely beat Evans, but the problem is - both of these guys gameplans will go out the window once they see each other. So the question is, who is less reckless? Id say probably Rashad, and I do think he'll take this one.


----------



## _RIVAL_

I pick Rampage here.

I think he'll be able to catch Rashad and put him down.


----------



## BobbyCooper

I take Rashad! 

I just don't believe that Rampage is still a fighter..


----------



## LjStronge

Flatliners01 said:


> Just bugs me that Silva was able to KO Jardine in the first rd yet Page wasn't able to who I feel is just as good if not a better striker than Silva.


Dude, MMA Math doesn't work, surely you know that. 

Rampage has looked fine at the wolfslair, yes Kongo lost, yes bisping got KO'd by Hendo but then came out and finished Kang.

I don't think you can pick fault at the camp, is another camp better suited for him? Who knows - maybe, maybe not.

The question that should be asked is what is his motivation in this fight, is it because he loves the sport and wants to shine in it or is it JUST all about trying to knockout Evans. Having anger and tunnel vision leads you to not think clearly, and that in my opinion, leads you to getting put on your ass!


----------



## Wookie

It's funny because I really don't care who wins this fight because I like both fighters. My only hope is that it ends in a viscious ko. It'll be interesting to see how well prepared for this fight Rampage is.


----------



## IP4K

The way I look at it is, Thiago was injured and that was why Rashad won that fight jusy because he could take Thiago down at any point I expect Page to train hard. He can KO Rashad his stand up is just as good as Thiago's and his wrestling is way better and won't get taken down whenever Rashad wants it on the ground. You see when Rashad gets in a talking match like Machida and Silva he wants to stand up and you know theres gonna be a ton of talk. So it's gonna be a stand up battle.


----------



## alizio

Rampage is still the best LHW, true LHW champion and hasnt lost in along time. 

Flame retarded jacket engaged!!!


----------



## The Legacy

If Rampage dedicates 100% of his time to preparing for this fight and he comes into the cage in good shape, he takes this 9 times out of 10. 

He's physically bigger and he has more power than Rashad but most importantly his boxing is better. Rampage's weakness is checking those leg kicks but I don't think he'd have to worry about that against Rashad. Plus, Rampage has very good wrestling and he definitely isn't going to be pushed around by Rashad like Thiago Silva was.

So yeah, as much as I like Rashad, I can't see him winning this unless he gets a flash KO.


----------



## BobbyCooper

alizio said:


> Rampage is still the best LHW, true LHW champion and hasnt lost in along time.
> 
> Flame retarded jacket engaged!!!


yea but I guess you mean irony retarded jacket engaged..


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

BobbyCooper said:


> yea but I guess you mean irony retarded jacket engaged..


Sorry for being a bit of a pedant, but...

Retarded: Affected with mental retardation. Occurring or developing later than desired or expected

Retardant: any agent that retards or delays or hinders; "flame-retardant"


----------



## alizio

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Sorry for being a bit of a pedant, but...
> 
> Retarded: Affected with mental retardation. Occurring or developing later than desired or expected
> 
> Retardant: any agent that retards or delays or hinders; "flame-retardant"


 sorry for being funny but this is the type of responce the "flame retarded" thing is supposed to invoke, those oh so clever forum grammar nazi's..... i even put (dont correct it) sometimes because even the most painfully obvious play on words get critiqued by the "smarter" ppl who arent smart enough to figure out it was a joke in the 1st place.....

oh the ironing (should i say this was on purpose too?? or have we all figured that out yet?? im only half as stupid as ppl take me for which is still only half as stupid as most :bye02.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

alizio said:


> sorry for being funny but this is the type of responce the "flame retarded" thing is supposed to invoke, those oh so clever forum grammar nazi's..... i even put (dont correct it) sometimes because even the most painfully obvious play on words get critiqued by the "smarter" ppl who arent smart enough to figure out it was a joke in the 1st place.....
> 
> oh the ironing (should i say this was on purpose too?? or have we all figured that out yet?? im only half as stupid as ppl take me for which is still only half as stupid as most :bye02.


Well, humor is subjective and in this case, very much so.


----------



## diablo5597

alizio said:


> Rampage is still the best LHW, true LHW champion and hasnt lost in along time.


HAHA you really are funny!

Lyoto would make Rampage look like a little kid.


----------



## alizio

diablo5597 said:


> HAHA you really are funny!
> 
> Lyoto would make Rampage look like a little kid.


 ahhh, a statement full of facts and proof... ty!! because Lyoto has walked thru so many fighters the calibre of Quinton Jackson lets just write off the fight, right??

Too bad Shogun is the next Champion because i think that is the only man that can definately beat Rampage. Some other guys have a shot but to suggest anybody in the LHW division could make Rampage "look like a little kid" just makes you look like a nuthugger walking that thin line between fan and homoerotic hero that so many Machida fans seem to deliquately tip toe on.

At least when Rampage loses and the judges rob the other fighter, he mans up and admits it. Machida could learn a thing or two from him.

but hey, being 8-1 in your last 9 fights (only loss that close decision vs Forrest obv) with wins over Chuck, Hendo, Silva, Jardine and Lindland he obv took the easy road while Machida had to fight Sokky and Rashad (i know u wanna mention Franklin weight and BJ... go for it).


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

alizio said:


> ahhh, a statement full of facts and proof... ty!! because Lyoto has walked thru so many fighters the calibre of Quinton Jackson lets just write off the fight, right??
> 
> Too bad Shogun is the next Champion because i think that is the only man that can definately beat Rampage. Some other guys have a shot but to suggest anybody in the LHW division could make Rampage "look like a little kid" just makes you look like a nuthugger walking that thin line between fan and homoerotic hero that so many Machida fans seem to deliquately tip toe on.
> 
> At least when Rampage loses and the judges rob the other fighter, he mans up and admits it. Machida could learn a thing or two from him.
> 
> but hey, being 8-1 in your last 9 fights (only loss that close decision vs Forrest obv) with wins over Chuck, Hendo, Silva, Jardine and Lindland he obv took the easy road while Machida had to fight Sokky and Rashad....



Your retardant. Hey, this humor thing is fun and easy! Oh, and btw, your use of deliquately is masterful!


----------



## alizio

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Your retardant. Hey, this humor thing is fun and easy! Oh, and btw, your use of deliquately is masterful!


 nice try kid but i only engage in controlled hysteria with worthy opponents that can be a bit more subtle. i appreciate the effort to get recognized by ppl for taking on the forum "jerk" but alas i find it unstimulating. Maybe next time, lets actually talk about the thread now, ok champ?? :thumb02:


----------



## JimmyJames

I really wanna see Rampage KO Rashad just as bad as he did to Wandy. 


The problem is I think Rashad is gonna come into this fight with the same game plan he used for Thiago Silva. So I expect and kinda boring fight.

And I also fear that Rampage will lose the fight if it becomes a wrestling match. If Forrest could take Rampage down and keep him there I think Rashad will be able to also. And with this being a 3 round fight Rashad could take it by using his wrestling.


----------



## BobbyCooper

lol alizio and Mr. Sparkle I really had a hard time to follow your conversation^^ I have already the dictionary in my hand. :laugh:

But I really thought that your statement about Rampage being the best LHW was ironic. You have to life fighting, not just fight, you know


----------



## gwabblesore

Repeat of Silva v. Evans.

I hate Rampage for how he broke the Iceman but I genuinely think this is a bad matchup for him too. Evans will take his ass down and grind out a lame decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Double KO!


----------



## Inferno

BobbyCooper said:


> yea but I guess you mean irony retarded jacket engaged..


lol...that is beautiful.

Both these guys need a KO, I like Rampage in a brawl scenario all day long.


----------



## JimmyJames

HitOrGetHit said:


> Double KO!


That would be great. Rampage would KO Rashad and then when Rashad wakes up Rampage would KO him again! 

I am sure this is the double KO you speak of!


----------



## khoveraki

alizio said:


> suggest anybody in the LHW division could make Rampage "look like a little kid" just makes you look like a nuthugger
> 
> but hey, being 8-1 in your last 9 fights (only loss that close decision vs Forrest obv) with wins over Chuck, Hendo, Silva, Jardine and Lindland he obv took the easy road while Machida had to fight Sokky and Rashad (i know u wanna mention Franklin weight and BJ... go for it).



Except that Shogun DID make him look like a little kid. He walked right through him and made him look like he'd never fought before.

And saying wins over Jardine and Lindland are legitimate but writing off absolute massacres like the Rashad fight, the Franklin fight (that wasn't at 195lbs so "franklin weight" makes NO sense to say), the Tito fight, the Thiago Silva fight... all these were one-sided beat downs unlike the Jardine fight.

205 is the most stacked division and Machida has walked through everyone but Shogun.


----------



## alizio

khoveraki said:


> Except that Shogun DID make him look like a little kid. He walked right through him and made him look like he'd never fought before.
> 
> And saying wins over Jardine and Lindland are legitimate but writing off absolute massacres like the Rashad fight, the Franklin fight (that wasn't at 195lbs so "franklin weight" makes NO sense to say), the Tito fight, the Thiago Silva fight... all these were one-sided beat downs unlike the Jardine fight.
> 
> 205 is the most stacked division and Machida has walked through everyone but Shogun.


 you took out the part of my quote where i said i thought shogun was the only person who could definately beat Rampage?? Why??? Nice editing?? Who do you work for Fox News?? Chael Sonnen??? Kinda makes your whole shogun point, kinda... pointless...

to say Rampage is the same fighter now as he was then is like saying he was the same fighter Wandy beatdown 2x... Shogun is a horrible matchup for Rampage.

I was only naming quintons last fights since he lost to shogun.... to belittle it as anything less then VERY impressive and MORE impressive then Machidas 205 resume (with 2 of his biggest wins not even over true LHWs) is borderline blasphemy. He beat Chuck when Chuck was the man. He beat Hendo when he just came off being the Pride 205 champ.... then he basically sent his arch rival packing to 185.... he sent 3 legends of the sport down in their primes (well maybe not Wandys but argueable he was only a few fights removed from being Pride Champion). He took the top 3 guys you could name when Pride closed down at LHW.... Chuck, Hendo and Wandy and beat them all, almost in succession.... think about that again. If we had this discussion a couple years ago and somebody told you a fighter would rack off wins over all those guys in a 5 fight span you would be like :sarcastic12: but since its cool to hate on Quinton ppl just dismiss all this, dont acknowledge the fact he trains hard, fights hard and is constantly improving as a fighter and basically outstruck who everybody said was the best LHW striker ever (Chuck) and then outwrestled who everybody said was the best LHW at the time (argueabley ever) in Hendo... ppl just forget i guess because like Fedor he magically "steals their souls" and Chuck went from Kingpin to neighbourhood ragdoll. Hendo went from holding 2 titles in 2 weight classes to being full time MW after losing to Page. Wandy.... well, hopefully he can conjure up some magic for his fans one more time on saturday but i fear his time is over and Rampage was just the stamp on top of that fact.


What are you saying about Rampage again?? He is some chump that ppl run over??? R u even serious or just a hater??


----------



## khoveraki

alizio said:


> you took out the part of my quote where i said i thought shogun was the only person who could definately beat Rampage?? Why??? Nice editing?? Who do you work for Fox News?? Chael Sonnen??? Kinda makes your whole shogun point, kinda... pointless...
> 
> to say Rampage is the same fighter now as he was then is like saying he was the same fighter Wandy beatdown 2x... Shogun is a horrible matchup for Rampage.
> 
> I was only naming quintons last fights since he lost to shogun.... to belittle it as anything less then VERY impressive and MORE impressive then Machidas 205 resume (with 2 of his biggest wins not even over true LHWs) is borderline blasphemy. He beat Chuck when Chuck was the man. He beat Hendo when he just came off being the Pride 205 champ.... then he basically sent his arch rival packing to 185.... he sent 3 legends of the sport down in their primes (well maybe not Wandys but argueable he was only a few fights removed from being Pride Champion). He took the top 3 guys you could name when Pride closed down at LHW.... Chuck, Hendo and Wandy and beat them all, almost in succession.... think about that again. If we had this discussion a couple years ago and somebody told you a fighter would rack off wins over all those guys in a 5 fight span you would be like :sarcastic12: but since its cool to hate on Quinton ppl just dismiss all this, dont acknowledge the fact he trains hard, fights hard and is constantly improving as a fighter and basically outstruck who everybody said was the best LHW striker ever (Chuck) and then outwrestled who everybody said was the best LHW at the time (argueabley ever) in Hendo... ppl just forget i guess because like Fedor he magically "steals their souls" and Chuck went from Kingpin to neighbourhood ragdoll. Hendo went from holding 2 titles in 2 weight classes to being full time MW after losing to Page. Wandy.... well, hopefully he can conjure up some magic for his fans one more time on saturday but i fear his time is over and Rampage was just the stamp on top of that fact.
> 
> 
> What are you saying about Rampage again?? He is some chump that ppl run over??? R u even serious or just a hater??



The thing about you is, you think people are either nuthuggers or haters. One side of the spectrum or the other.


You said nobody at LHW could make Rampage look like a little kid. Well, that's retarded because there are fighters who already have.

And Machida and Shogun are damn near even in skill level, both being way too much for Rampage to handle. Machida and Shogun in their current peak form will easily beat Rampage in peak form 10/10. 

I think Rampage will beat Rashad and he'll definitely beat Thiago, but LHW is stacked and Rampage simply doesn't sit on top any more.


And you act like what fighters do after a loss has any relevancy to who they fought... that's so dumb. Henderson vs Rampage was a damn close fight, Jardine vs Rampage was close, the only guy he beat really convincingly was Wanderlei and that still makes him 1-2 with the Axe Murderer.


And Lyoto's career has been dotted with as many big names as Rampages if not more, and he's gone relatively undefeated. He also destroys his opponents much more convincingly than Rampage does and holds statistically a lot more merit. 


And I see you mention this a lot in a lot of threads. People fighting other weight classes and discrediting their wins? Do you realize how insane that is? Discrediting Lyoto after being the first person to defeat Franklin because they fight at slightly different weights now, discrediting Fedor's wins over Coleman because he's moved down now, discrediting GSP's win over BJ because BJ moved up for it...you need to understand how ridiculous this mindset is.


----------



## JimmyJames

khoveraki said:


> *And Lyoto's career has been dotted with as many big names as Rampages if not more, and he's gone relatively undefeated. He also destroys his opponents much more convincingly than Rampage does and holds statistically a lot more merit.
> *



I agree with everything in your post except the this part.....

Machida big wins:

Mauricio Shogun Rua (a highly disputed victory)
Rashad Evans
Tito Ortiz (a very out of his prime Tito)
B.J Penn (lets be real B.J is a LW, Machida is a LHW)

Rampage big wins

Wanderlei Silva (an older Silva I will say)
Dan Henderson
Chuck Liddell
Chuck Liddell
Ricardo Arona
Kevin Randleman
Igor Vovchanchyn 

Rampage clearly has had more big victories during his career. Hell I could also put in a good argument that Rampage is one of the three best LHW ever with Wandy and Chuck being the other 2. Of course that will change over time.......

Rampage has had one of the most difficult careers in all of MMA just look at the fighters he has fought. Sure he has lost a few fights, but his career vs Machida?

At this point in time Machida aint got sh!t on Rampage career vs career.


----------



## khoveraki

JimmyJames said:


> I agree with everything in your post except the this part.....
> 
> Machida big wins:
> 
> Mauricio Shogun Rua (a highly disputed victory)
> Rashad Evans
> Tito Ortiz (a very out of his prime Tito)
> B.J Penn (lets be real B.J is a LW, Machida is a LHW)
> 
> Rampage big wins
> 
> Wanderlei Silva (an older Silva I will say)
> Dan Henderson
> Chuck Liddell
> Chuck Liddell
> Ricardo Arona
> Kevin Randleman
> Igor Vovchanchyn
> 
> Rampage clearly has had more big victories during his career. Hell I could also put in a good argument that Rampage is one of the three best LHW ever with Wandy and Chuck being the other 2. Of course that will change over time.......
> 
> Rampage has had one of the most difficult careers in all of MMA just look at the fighters he has fought. Sure he has lost a few fights, but his career vs Machida?
> 
> At this point in time Machida aint got sh!t on Rampage career vs career.




Lyoto has beaten:

Bonnar
Penn
Franklin
"Shogun"
Tito
Soko (de-railed him entirely)
Thiago Silva
Rashad


I think that's pretty comparable taking the timeline in effect.


----------



## JimmyJames

khoveraki said:


> Lyoto has beaten:
> 
> Bonnar
> Penn
> Franklin
> "Shogun"
> Tito
> Soko (de-railed him entirely)
> Thiago Silva
> Rashad
> 
> 
> I think that's pretty comparable taking the timeline in effect.


Comparable???? Not even close....

Bonnar is a name only because of the Forrest Griffin fight alone. 

I did forget about Franklin so I will add him.

Soko??? Just a name because of 1 big win in his career. 

Thiago Silva???? Really what has he even done....

Dude Rampage Jackson is one of the best ever at LHW. Sure Machida has started off great and stands a very good chance to overtake Rampage by the end of his career, but at this point in time Rampage has a much better career than Machida. It's not even close now, in a few years it will be a different story.


----------



## khoveraki

JimmyJames said:


> Comparable???? Not even close....
> 
> Bonnar is a name only because of the Forrest Griffin fight alone.
> 
> I did forget about Franklin so I will add him.
> 
> Soko??? Just a name because of 1 big win in his career.
> 
> Thiago Silva???? Really what has he even done....
> 
> Dude Rampage Jackson is one of the best ever at LHW. Sure Machida has started off great and stands a very good chance to overtake Rampage by the end of his career, but at this point in time Rampage has a much better career than Machida. It's not even close now, in a few years it will be a different story.


I could write off your list the same way you're writing off mine. Rashad beat Liddell, Shogun and Soko beat Arona, Wand had crushed him twice when they were both in their primes, etc.


----------



## alizio

khoveraki said:


> I could write off your list the same way you're writing off mine. Rashad beat Liddell, Shogun and Soko beat Arona, Wand had crushed him twice when they were both in their primes, etc.


 again, Rampage beat Chuck when he was considered the best LHW in the world or at least top 3 (with hendo and wandy....). Who did Rampage beat next?? Oh YEA..... Hendo and Wandy....

Machida definately doing well but Rashad is kinda unproven, same for T. Silva, far from being all time legends, all time best LHWs like the oens i just named. I dont see how you can compare the names. You got three of the greatest LHW champions ever on my side and you got Rashad, T. Silva and Sokky on yours?? You really think its close or are you just forgetting how only a couple years ago Hendo, Wandy and Chuck were the be all end all for LHWs outside of Shogun who wouldnt fight for the title cuz it was Wandys.

Rampage beat 3 of the greatest champions MMA has ever seen, almost all in row, downgrading it or comparing it to Rashad and T. Silva wins is ridiculous. Almost has ridiculous as saying Machida is more convincing in his career wins then Page.. i guess if you take out the billion decisions he goes to and only include the 2 KOs in the UFC... then yea... he always wins convincingly... if you look at his whole career.... yea he tried to get decisions most of the time and not finish fights.

It ISNT AS IMPRESSIVE beating guys who moved up. I dont brag like you Khov about my MMA background but i highly doubt yours because you talk about moving up weight classes like its easy and its proves which fighter is better. As i said, if somebody goes up from their natural weight to fight above it DOESNT prove who is better unless the heavier fighter is willing to move down to the lighter fighters natural weight aswell. If they can beat then there aswell thats PROOF!! Do i think Machida could beat BJ at 155?? Hell no. Do i think Machida is a better all around fighter then BJ Penn?? Hell no.

Yes, Rich went on to be one of the best MWs ever and an above average LHW but nowhere close to top 5 LHW. Machida may very well pass Rampage in big wins and career status but atm i dont see how you can say he fought the tougher ppl or has more big wins and an overall better career atm, more fights, more consistently top guys.

Since he really moved up in competition a short list of guys he fought starting with Chuck 1

Chuck Liddel x2 (at the time UFC LHW Champion and considered top 3 at worst LHW)
Randleman (at the time former UFC HW Champion and on a nice little run at pride himself fighting all top guys)
W. Silva x3 (at the time the face of Pride, also a pride LHW Champion)
Minowa (one of the most popular japanese fighters)
Ricardo Arona (submission legend and all time great, gave Fedor his toughest fight ever, some think he beat him and was still prime at this time, may be still prime now)
Rua Brothers, Ninja and Shogun (two top fighters, Shogun Pride GP Champion and concensus top 5 LHW)
Matt Lindland (at the time one of the best wrestlers MMA had ever seen, ranked fighter at the time)
Dan Henderson (last Pride 185 AND 205 Champion. Rampage unified belts with victory over him)
Forrest Griffen (TUF 1 winnner, victory over Shogun and a decision i think was robbed of Page)
Keith Jardine (w/e a decent win)

that list above me is about as good as it gets in the LHW division over the last few years he literally faced all of the top 5. Machida has faced one top 5 and he hasnt proved he can stay there imo (rashad)


----------



## BobbyCooper

Lyoto Machida defeated an undefeated Rich Franklin!!! In his third professional fight!!! And we all know what happened to Franklin afterwards.

And beat BJ Penn in only his sixth professional bout!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BobbyCooper said:


> Lyoto Machida defeated an undefeated Rich Franklin!!! In his third professional fight!!! And we all know what happened to Franklin afterwards.
> 
> And beat BJ Penn in only his sixth professional bout!!!


I don't think too much of the BJ Penn win as other do. I mean Lyoto didn't look spectacular in that fight and he was fighting a LW fighter. He should be beating someone who fights 3 weight classes lower than him.


----------



## BobbyCooper

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think too much of the BJ Penn win as other do. I mean Lyoto didn't look spectacular in that fight and he was fighting a LW fighter. He should be beating someone who fights 3 weight classes lower than him.


BJ Penn is not just any fighter.. He became a Legend in this Sport and will always be remembered as one of the greatest ever. You can't compare him to just a LW fighter.

Lyoto fought him at only his sixth professional bout! BJ had already twice as much of experience!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BobbyCooper said:


> BJ Penn is not just any fighter.. He became a Legend in this Sport and will always be remembered as one of the greatest ever. You can't compare him to just a LW fighter.
> 
> Lyoto fought him at only his sixth professional bout! BJ had already twice as much of experience!


I know that he is a legend, but BJ Penn would not do well at all if he fought at LHW. The size and strength differenct would be way too much. He is a completely different animal at LW. 3 weight classes is the same thing as GSP fighting at HW.


----------



## JimmyJames

BobbyCooper said:


> BJ Penn is not just any fighter.. He became a Legend in this Sport and will always be remembered as one of the greatest ever. You can't compare him to just a LW fighter.
> 
> Lyoto fought him at only his sixth professional bout! BJ had already twice as much of experience!


I dont care about experience at all.

B.J took this fight as an overweight out of shape WW and almost won. 

Machida should destroy anybody that he outweighs by that much. That is the reason why weight classes exist. Heavier bigger fighters should always beat the smaller opponents. Especially when there are a few weight classes between the 2 fighters. And Machida barley won that fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper

HitOrGetHit said:


> I know that he is a legend, but BJ Penn would not do well at all if he fought at LHW. The size and strength differenct would be way too much. He is a completely different animal at LW. 3 weight classes is the same thing as GSP fighting at HW.


Agree! But you have to consider every aspect of it. BJ's disadvantage was the weight, Lyoto's was the inexperienced. There are a lot more facts, when you compare them all togheter than you see that Lyoto's advantage was not that big at all.



JimmyJames said:


> I dont care about experience at all.


Well thats a huge point you need to consider!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BobbyCooper said:


> Agree! But you have to consider every aspect of it. BJ's disadvantage was the weight, Lyoto's was the inexperienced. There are a lot more facts, when you compare them all togheter than you see that Lyoto's advantage was not that big at all.


That is the same as Lesnar/Mir. Mir is way more experienced, but the weight difference was just too much for him in the last fight. I just don't think it was impressive that Lyoto beat a 155 pound fighter that for some reason was at 205 and barely got by him. Penn was 50 pounds up from where he is at his best.


----------



## alizio

HitOrGetHit said:


> That is the same as Lesnar/Mir. Mir is way more experienced, but the weight difference was just too much for him in the last fight. I just don't think it was impressive that Lyoto beat a 155 pound fighter that for some reason was at 205 and barely got by him. Penn was 50 pounds up from where he is at his best.


 Penn also won a round and held his own but Machida isnt the same fighter as that anymore but neither is BJ... hard to really get anything from that fight it was so long ago....kinda like bringing up Rampage losing to Wandy or something... doesnt mean much today. Machida is obv much more comfortable in his style these days, he used to really be timid and not finish fights and i couldnt stand him, now he is tolerable 

to say Machida would walk thru Rampage because Shogun did years ago is ridiculous.... Machida isnt that aggressive beast that hits like a ton of bricks like Shogun does. Its also MMA math... i midaswell say Forrest can beat Machida because he beat Shogun much more convincing then Machida did (if Machida defeated him at all, which i dont think so but thats another thread or 100). So what?? Machida DOESNT have the power to hurt Page. Ill say it again in its own sentence so its clear

Machida DOESNT have the striking power to hurt Rampage Jackson. 

i believe that and i think if they ever fight we will see that. Machida is a smart, fast, agile fighter and he may find a way to win a decision but i dont see him finishing Page or walking thru him in any shape or form. The only guys that finished Page are some of the hardest strikers in the sport and even then he wasnt really KO'd the ref just stopped it cuz he was taking tremendous damage with his coco head.


----------



## hellholming

alizio said:


> The only guys that finished Page are some of the hardest strikers in the sport and even then he wasnt really KO'd the ref just stopped it cuz he was taking tremendous damage with his coco head.


I'd say he was pretty damn KO'd when Wandy kneed him in the jaw so he fell through the ropes.


----------



## alizio

hellholming said:


> I'd say he was pretty damn KO'd when Wandy kneed him in the jaw so he fell through the ropes.


 nah when they picked him up he was moving n stuff but yea he was clearly messed up bad but i dont think he was unconcious, kinda like what Chuck did to Tito. There is no doubt Rampage has been hurt, rocked and stopped before but really look at the kind of shots it takes to finish him?? You talking about SEVERAL knees to the head and then some soccer kicks and stomps for good measure. Impressive to say the least and he is 10x the fighter now that he was then. He didnt even know how to stop the MTC back then, both Wandy and Shogun ruined him with just that simple move. I dare anybody in the UFC try to just go Muay Thai Clinch Rampage and think they are going to do that to him again. For sure Machida isnt.


----------



## kickstar

*Rampage Jackson Vs Rashad Evans 114 Preview*


----------



## BobbyCooper

that fight has some intensity :thumbsup:


----------



## _JB_

Wow thats a great video been put together there. Icannot wait for this.


----------



## Indestructibl3

I've been waiting for a fight with a shitload of bad blood, here it is


----------



## Leed

Love the 0:29 part.


----------



## Kobe Jnr

Man i was about to go to sleep, after watching this i'm not going to sleep for a few more hours.. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hixxy

Awesome video, i think Rampage takes this


----------



## Spec0688

sick video! I cannot wait for Rashad to get KTFO by Rampage


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am calling it right now. Double KO!


----------



## Spec0688

Spec0688 said:


> sick video! I cannot wait for Rashad to get KTFO by Rampage


neg rep - " you a bitch" 


gotta love this reputation system on this board, has to be the most broken system ever created...


----------



## Banana Pants

Rashads new black belt will be the difference maker here. First time Rampage hits him he will go for a take down and use his BJJ to win the fight.


----------



## michelangelo

Rashad's last couple of fights shows that he has an average chin at best. 

I'm guessing he'll be on a greg jackson/houston alexander/lyoto machida/michael bisping approved schwinn bicycle, spinning around in circles to avoid Rampage's power.

I don't think Rashad will underestimate Rampage's ground game, but there is the possibility that Rashad will have the upper hand here due to Quinton's extended layoff and hence his lack of conditioning. 

Forrest has already shown that Quinton does not check leg kicks and therefore, there is a vulnerability there awaiting exploitation.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

michelangelo said:


> Rashad's last couple of fights shows that he has an average chin at best.
> 
> I'm guessing he'll be on a greg jackson/houston alexander/lyoto machida/michael bisping approved schwinn bicycle, spinning around in circles to avoid Rampage's power.
> 
> I don't think Rashad will underestimate Rampage's ground game, but there is the possibility that Rashad will have the upper hand here due to Quinton's extended layoff and hence his lack of conditioning.
> 
> Forrest has already shown that Quinton does not check leg kicks and therefore, there is a vulnerability there awaiting exploitation.


Paragraph 1: No, no, no. Putting Machida in that pack is like lumping a T-bone with ground chuck. What is wrong with you dude? 

Paragraph 2: What? Rampage has ground game...aside from decent(ish)GnP, nada to the nada-est degree. 

Paragraph 3: Yup. I expect alot of leg kicks and takedowns from Rashad, and God willing, Rashad will win. Points, TKO, or sub, I don't really care.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Spec0688 said:


> neg rep - " you a bitch"
> 
> 
> gotta love this reputation system on this board, has to be the most broken system ever created...


I know right. You can't see names, some neg reps are 2 points while others are in the thousands. I've been neg repped for using blatant sarcasm before. It's hilarious.


----------



## albsd23

Wow this is by far the best video preview I have seen between these two I going to the fight so "Lets get it on"!!!


----------



## 6toes

Great vid preview. This fight needs to finally happen.


----------



## Servatose

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am calling it right now. Double KO!


Hahaha. That would be so much win.


----------



## coldcall420

Yeah this is gonna be good, great video, cant imagine the countdown to this one.....:thumb03:


----------



## joe davola

Squirrelfighter said:


> Paragraph 1: No, no, no. Putting Machida in that pack is like lumping a T-bone with ground chuck. What is wrong with you dude?
> 
> Paragraph 2: What? Rampage has ground game...aside from decent(ish)GnP, nada to the nada-est degree.
> 
> Paragraph 3: Yup. I expect alot of leg kicks and takedowns from Rashad, and God willing, Rashad will win. Points, TKO, or sub, I don't really care.


yep rampage has no ground game what so ever just ask hendo...oh wait, rashad is way too small to hold page down and there is absolutly no chance of rashad getting a tko or sub the only way rashad can win is by eeking out a decision and here boy this is for you







its an alarm clock NOW WAKE UP TO YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alizio

sometimes i dream that Chael is the MW Champion, Rampage is the LHW Champion and Cain is the HW Champion. Then i realize, thats not a dream thats the future!!


----------



## joe davola

Banana Pants said:


> Rashads new black belt will be the difference maker here. First time Rampage hits him he will go for a take down and use his BJJ to win the fight.


LOL nice....wait your being sarcastic right?


----------



## coldcall420

joe davola said:


> LOL nice....wait your being sarcastic right?


 
Rashad has JJ he just doesnt use it....:thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker

Should be a good fight regardless, I can see it go either way.


----------



## No_Mercy

Greg Jackson's camp isn't doing so well right now. It's all on GSP.

- Brian Stann lost 
- Jardine lost
- Rashad lost his belt, but regained a win against Thiago which almost could have ended badly
- Stephenson lost

Man if Rampage doesn't go off on these long breaks he'd be in much better shape. One can tell he looks like he's ballooned in weight cornering Bisping.


----------



## alizio

No_Mercy said:


> Greg Jackson's camp isn't doing so well right now. It's all on GSP.
> 
> - Brian Stann lost
> - Jardine lost
> - Rashad lost his belt, but regained a win against Thiago which almost could have ended badly
> - Stephenson lost
> 
> Man if Rampage doesn't go off on these long breaks he'd be in much better shape. One can tell he looks like he's ballooned in weight cornering Bisping.


 lol no kidding, kinda wanted to bump that hater "AKA WILL HAVE A BAD YEAR" thread from months ago.... guy was dissing all of AKA while saying Blackhouse and Jackson are lightyears ahead....

Cool Story, Bro.

AKA and ASU to the top!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

No_Mercy said:


> Greg Jackson's camp isn't doing so well right now. It's all on GSP.
> 
> - Brian Stann lost
> - Jardine lost
> - Rashad lost his belt, but regained a win against Thiago which almost could have ended badly
> - Stephenson lost
> 
> Man if Rampage doesn't go off on these long breaks he'd be in much better shape. One can tell he looks like he's ballooned in weight cornering Bisping.


I noticed that Rampage was way out of shape in the picture of him when he was in that car accident. He has definitely put on some weight and will have to work a bit harder to make the weight. Hopefully he is motivated enough to beat Rashad that he will show up well prepared.


----------



## Ricardinho

cool vid!


----------



## No_Mercy

Yah Rampage is the man...but I know he's been partying a lot lately. Guess he wanted to take his mind off things and have a change of scenery. But he's gotta be motivated more than ever for this fight. Strange how things happen. Had he not taken a ninth month break I'm pretty confident he would have beaten Griffin. But I'm glad that happened cuz that Ibaro trainer or whatever his name was a big fat kunt. Now things are coming full circle. 

I can already see the UFC countdown for this.


----------



## thedoctor199

No_Mercy said:


> One can tell he looks like he's ballooned in weight cornering Bisping.


I noticed that too, looks like he's put on quite a bit of weight on his time off.


----------



## _JB_

coldcall420 said:


> Yeah this is gonna be good, great video, cant imagine the countdown to this one.....:thumb03:


Nah i'll take some Primetime for this fight you know it makes sense.


----------



## betii

*Rashad Evans: "Rampage gotta get in shape just to get in shape"*

LOL. Man, somebody is gonna get KTFO. LOL.



> "I felt like I ran into a long lost brother man (laughing). I haven’t seen him in so long, we just picked up right where we left off. We got some unresolved issues and it was very evident when I seen him in Australia. He wasn’t at a loss for words and I definitely wasn’t either. He had a lot to get off of his chest and I did as well, so we just let each other know about it for a minute."
> 
> "He’s doing a Forrest camp, so that’s how fat he is. Rampage gotta get in shape just to get in shape. He’s in rough shape right now. He’s been sitting on the set for a while, in the trailer, waiting to do scenes and getting served food and everything else."
> 
> "I think Rampage is ready to throw a curveball. I think it's time for him to implement something else into his gameplan. He's had some time off, so I know he's going to want to come out and be impressive. I think he's going to do something differently and try to throw me off. I wouldn't be surprised if you saw a little bit of the Rampage of old and he tries to go for one of his big slams."


----------



## nathan.keith

I hope he's ready for this fight. He's a fighter first and an actor second. There's nothing i love more than watching people shut Evans up. If it was due to an old school Rampage slam it would make my year!


----------



## VolcomX311

I can't stand Evans. I really hope Rampage puts it together and knocks him out.


----------



## Bebop

War Evens! 

Rampage kinda makes me laugh, but it's more the "shaking my head in disapproval" kinda laugh. I'd like to see Evens work him.


----------



## Halebop

LMAO @ Rashad. Rashad is a funny guy and it looks like Rampage is finally getting shit talk served back at him like he dishes it. I love both these guys and love this matchup 

WAR GOOD FIGHT!


----------



## swpthleg

LOL. I think Rampage coached Rashad on how to talk smack.


----------



## Grotty

Couldnt care less for this matchup at this time, the moments gone.


----------



## VolcomX311

Grotty said:


> Couldnt care less for this matchup at this time, the moments gone.


It's never too late to watch Evans get caught :thumbsup:


----------



## Grotty

VolcomX311 said:


> It's never too late to watch Evans get caught :thumbsup:


mmmmmmm yep i would like to see the nipple tweaker slammed, ok im up for it now lol , Rampage destroy Evans mwahaahahahahahha


----------



## ipbod

Wonder how much the layoff will effect Rampage, especially seeing how out of shape he is.


----------



## Halebop

ipbod said:


> Wonder how much the layoff will effect Rampage, especially seeing how out of shape he is.


 I think it is going to be the deciding factor on why Rashad will win this fight. I can't even begin to imagine what a distraction filming a big blockbuster type movie was for Rampage plus the public drama in the MMA community. There's gotta be alot going on in his head and I don't know if a personal dislike for Rashad will be enough motivation for him. Rampage wanted to leave the UFC....his heart didn't change....lol..his contract go enforced. I go here because Rampage seems to be wearing his motivation around his waist.


----------



## Rusko

Evans is a amateur compared to rampage in talking trash.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

I think that if Rashad wins, he'll be polite afterwards. 
He'll try to squash the beef and just move on.

If Rampage wins, he will never give Rashad his props.
He's gonna rub it in like the manchild that he is.

Just imagining that scenario, makes me want Rashad to win. I hate man-children. They scare me. They can never control their anger or dislike for people, they throw tantrums about anything and think they deserve everything. 

Im gonna have kids one day, I dont need to see it when Im watching MMA.


----------



## Sekou

man....knock that sucka out, Rashad:thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez

"Call him a bitch now!" 

Sorry, couldn't resist, somehow I don't see this fight ending anyway but with someone KTFO. 

Rampage is gonna pull a Wand III on Rashad, just keep pounding after the fight is long over.


----------



## EastonAssassin

with as much crap being talked by both fighters, it's going to be real disappointing if they both come out cautious 'feeling' each other out for a whole round.

hoping for a 2nd or 3rd round beatdown of rampage by rashad.


----------



## VolcomX311

EastonAssassin said:


> with as much crap being talked by both fighters, it's going to be real disappointing if they both come out cautious 'feeling' each other out for a whole round.
> 
> hoping for a 2nd or 3rd round beatdown of rampage by rashad.


I don't think that'll happen. I get the feeling the two just can't wait to hit each other. I'm not counting out Jr. High windmill punches just out of impatient rage to hit one another.


----------



## EastonAssassin

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't think that'll happen. I get the feeling the two just can't wait to hit each other. I'm not counting out Jr. High windmill punches just out of impatient rage to hit one another.


i hope you're right. i hate watching 2 fighters circling and fainting punches after running their mouths saying they were going to knock each other out.


----------



## Soakked

Rampage is gonna knock his ass out me tinks..


----------



## UFC on VHS

To me it all depends on how Rampage shows up. I don't know if he is into it anymore last pictures I saw Rampage looked FAT and out of shape. This is a tough fight to call but I think a focused in shape Rampage takes it. I don't think that Rampage is gonna be focused and in shape though so I pick Rashad.


----------



## 6toes

EastonAssassin said:


> i hope you're right. i hate watching 2 fighters circling and fainting punches after running their mouths saying they were going to knock each other out.


I feel like this could happen though after so much trash talk, it would be kind of embarrassing to come out and get knocked out. They might both end up fighting not to lose so they don't get embarrassed after talking so much shit. 

Hope thats not the case though. I'm so ready to see this fight already. Goin with Rashad on this one but it could go either way.


----------



## Damone

Bebop said:


> War Evens!
> 
> Rampage kinda makes me laugh, but it's more the "shaking my head in disapproval" kinda laugh. I'd like to see Evens work him.


I don't laugh at him, just shake my head. Rampage hasn't been funny since 2003. Good lord, he's unfunny. A black Mayhem Miller. 

I like Rashad in this fight, and am willing to bet this goes 15 minutes.


----------



## xeberus

jesus christ people be hating rashad xD

I like the guy and I like to watch rampage fight, I'd tune in for this one.


----------



## M.C

I hope Rashad lights Rampage up, then the UFC cuts Rampage for being such a douche and talking crap about the UFC after the UFC has done EVERYTHING for him.

Not that I'm a huge fan or Rashad (I do like him some), but Jackson needs to get his shit wrecked and then cut by the UFC so he can go off and basically have no movie career, and realize he needs the UFC, and will never have it again because he's a douche.

/hate rant.


----------



## streetpunk08

I also think it depends on which Rampage shows up, to me Rampage hasn't looked good since the Dan Henderson fight, can't really gauge anything from the Wand fight since it ended so quickly. All his fights since the Hendo win he's been very predictable and one dimensional, he hasn't been mixing his strikes up very well or setting them up instead he's been content with loading up on that left hook and uppercut and that's basically all he's done. The Hendo fight was the best Rampage, if he can come close to that perfromance he takes it for sure but you need more than one or two punches to beat Rashad.


----------



## Wookie

Hopefully Rampage is in shape for this fight. Other than that this is the same old prefight banter we've seen from both of them. This fight needs to happen and this whole rivalry needs put to bed, before it loses its marketability.


----------



## NATAS

You know what, I dunno if I would hate Rashad no matter what. Even if I did find him exciting id probably find some stupid reason to hate him. I would have to give him the edge on this fight tho, given Rampage hasnt fought in a while and if he is not "mentally" strong he prob wont be at 100%.

If we see the good ole Rampage, Rashad only takes it by the skin of his teeth using lay n pray.


----------



## JimmyJames

I just want this fight to happen already.:thumbsup:


----------



## _CaptainRon

Rashad will take this fight. He's more focused and will likely win this as a unanimous dec.


----------



## khoveraki

Rashad has a lot of trouble recovering when he gets rocked so I hope he doesn't try to brawl with Rampage. I dunno if 52 blocks is effective against anyone with this much experience and that much of a chin.



I'm VERY interested to see who's wrestling is superior here. Rampage is one of the bigger LHWs and Rashad is maybe the smallest...For some reason I can't see Rashad mounting much of a wrestling offense but we'll see.


----------



## TraMaI

Rampage is going to wreck Evans. It's pretty evident after Thaigo that he does the stanky leg every time his chin gets touched.


----------



## MILFHunter947

This is one of those things thatll fuel rampage and actually give him more motivation ans drive to KETFO(the E is for evans). I believe in rampage


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I really hope that Rampage will get motivated and train hard for this fight. He has looked very out of shape in recent pictures that I have seen. I want this to be a war between these wo so the score will be settled.


----------



## swpthleg

TraMaI said:


> Rampage is going to wreck Evans. It's pretty evident after Thaigo that he does the stanky leg every time his chin gets touched.


What's the stanky leg?


----------



## Ruckus

So it begins...

...finally gonna get that Black on Black crime Rampage promised us a while back.

I got a pretty good idea what the Stanky Leg is, however would also like some clarification. 

As for the fight, Page will make weight, doesn't need any more motivation to KTFO Rashad and its going to be ugly. Any more talk is fuel to what is already an inferno.


----------



## Sekou

swpthleg said:


> What's the stanky leg?


a foolish dance borne out of a cartoon rap song


anyways....Rashad is gonna rely heavily on his wrestling (as we saw with Thiago) which is probably gonna turn this nto a striking war. I really dont see 2 top pedigree wrestlers rolling for 3 rounds.


----------



## TraMaI

swpthleg said:


> What's the stanky leg?












That.


----------



## Soojooko

TraMaI said:


> That.


Rampage... I love him.


----------



## Bloodhound

ipbod said:


> Wonder how much the layoff will effect Rampage, especially seeing how out of shape he is.


Well Cung Le was out for 21 months, and when he came back he looked pretty damn good, until he got rocked, then not so much, but the rocking seemed more a happy turn of chance for Scott Smith than a neg for Cung, until the end, he looked pretty damn good. So I guess its a matter of how much he trained and put his heart into coming back...



Wookie said:


> Hopefully Rampage is in shape for this fight. Other than that this is the same old prefight banter we've seen from both of them. This fight needs to happen and this whole rivalry needs put to bed, before it loses its marketability.


Totally Agree. Rampage/Rashad is gettin' really old. Somebody needs to eat the mat already!



_CaptainRon said:


> Rashad will take this fight. He's more focused and will likely win this as a unanimous dec.


I agree with you. Rashad seems focused while Rampage seems more...I guess money-grubbing is the word. He quit to make movies for christ sake. Where are his priorities?


----------



## Syxx Paq

now i only care about this fight, and rashad winning (despite how much i dislike him) for the fact that hes on my fantasy team.

thats how old Page vs Rashad is.


----------



## CharlieZ

*May 29 Rashad Evans Vs Rampage Jackson Who WINS AND WHY??*

Rashad evans is gonna tear that a$$.... I got rashad By Vicious Knockout in round 2 or 3... I hate rampage and will be rooting against Him I met the a$$hole On saturday And No i am giving my honest opinion before i even seen rampage when these 2 talked about fighting each other i picked rashad to win. F*CK Rampage rashad evans got this :thumb02:


----------



## kay_o_ken

im going with rampage via tko, i dont see rashad trying to bang with him either i think hell come in with the same sort of gameplan he had against thiago


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

If Rampage is on top of his game I don't see how Rashad can win it. Rampage should be able to defend the takedown. Rashad didn't do too well on his feet when Thiago found his rhythm (although he was probably winded) - Rampage should be able to do the same. The only question for me is: how bad will the long layoff affect Rampage?


----------



## CharlieZ

rashad can bang man. Watch the Liddell Fight. he Kod Liddell in much better fashion then rampage Kod Liddell


----------



## CharlieZ

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> If Rampage is on top of his game I don't see how Rashad can win it. Rampage should be able to defend the takedown. Rashad didn't do too well on his feet when Thiago found his rhythm (although he was probably winded) - Rampage should be able to do the same. The only question for me is: how bad will the long layoff affect Rampage?


na rashad will either Ko Him or Take em down and GNP him. F*CK rampage


----------



## xeberus

I'll give rampage the advantage. I think he'll be able to defend the take down, and his boxing is better than rashads.

I do like rashad though, looks swanky in a suit. :thumbsup:


----------



## dav35

CharlieZ said:


> rashad can bang man. Watch the Liddell Fight. he Kod Liddell in much better fashion then rampage Kod Liddell


What fights were you watching? Liddell was winning that fight. Rampage owned Liddell in both fights and KOd him in the first round in the UFC.

I think the rashad/rampage fight will be a good one, but Rashad will need a new game plan. Rampage is a good wrestler, and I think his standup is better than Rashad's is.


----------



## UFCFAN89

Hard to really predict this because we haven't seen Page fight since Jardine. 

However, I'll say Page via T/KO early-midway through the 2nd.


----------



## SpoKen

Rampage's wrestling is not on Rashad's level. He may be able to defend a couple takedowns, but he will be on his back if Rashad goes for constant takedowns.

Rashad by super surprise "is he dead?" KO or U. Decision.


----------



## DropKick

I'll take Rashad by UD. I think he'll use his wrestling to frustrate Rampage similar to what Dan Henderson did in their fight. I could see most of the fight being against the cage with Rashad attempting take downs and Rampage unable to really get off. Plus, I just don't think Rampage is particularly motivated to fight anymore while Rashad seems like he wants this bad to get back in the title picture.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Rampage FTW. People think because Rashad knocked out Liddell(who had lost his chin) and TKO'd Forrest Griffin(who never really had a chin) that he has INSANE KO power. Well, that's wrong. Im a stand up battle, Rampage takes this. Not only that but Rashad has changed a lot since his fight with Lyoto, the Thiago fight showed that. Rashad felt the GSP factor, after being KO'd, he will avoid the striking game as much as possible by going for takedowns. The problem with that is that Rampage has amazing TDD. Although I will be fair and say Rampage's recent lack of motivation and being out of shape may cost him. This is MMA. Anything can happen.


----------



## machidaisgod

Yeah, Dropkick agree. I am amazed the odds don't have Evans favored. If both guys were at the top of their game I would not be surprised to see either win, but for Evans this is IT, while Rampage will change into BA Baracus after the fight is over. Maybe Rampage will give it his all or maybe he just fights to fulfill his contract with contempt for Dana.


----------



## alizio

machidaisgod said:


> Yeah, Dropkick agree. I am amazed the odds don't have Evans favored. If both guys were at the top of their game I would not be surprised to see either win, but for Evans this is IT, while Rampage will change into BA Baracus after the fight is over. Maybe Rampage will give it his all or maybe he just fights to fulfill his contract with contempt for Dana.


 he just signed a 6 fight deal.

sorry rashad backers, find another reason Rampage wont win 

he will come in motivated and he is looking for his belt back. UFC gave him a big payday and its all love again. He wanted attention and $ and he got both. Dana will make $ so he is happy.

Rampage is the pick because he is battle tested and has a great chin. He will eventually catch Rashad and we will for the 3rd fight in a row see the Rashad shuffle as he stands around dazed waiting to be KO'd.


----------



## SpoKen

Rashad has KO power and can knock out any LHW if he connects. I mean, if you almost kill 2 people with 1 strike, you have KO power.

Not to mention the speed of the strikes, their amazingly fast.


----------



## alizio

Has Rampage ever been finished by anybody with their hands??

i dunno he has faced some powerful strikers aswell. Knees might do it, a head kick might do but im unconvinced one Rashad shot can do it to Rampage TBH

i could see a Rashad flurry do it but not one punch.


----------



## Baby Jay D.

Rampage because he's a better fighter.


----------



## Drogo

The Jackson-Jardine fight suggests to me that Evans can win but I have to give the edge to Rampage (reluctantly because I don't like him). Rashad isn't going to KO Rampage like Liddell or Griffin, he has a chin. He also won't be able to take him down or keep him down often (although he might get a couple take downs). 

If Evans wins he'll do it the way Griffin did and the way Jardine almost did. Stick and move, out point him and don't get caught.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer

Spoken812 said:


> Rashad has KO power and can knock out any LHW if he connects. I mean, if you almost kill 2 people with 1 strike, you have KO power.


care to clarify? I dont really know what you mean..

Anyways im takin rampage 100% in this fight, if he's been training and is in shape I dont see how rashad could win other than by flash ko i.e. the liddell fight..

Rampage has a better chin & better hands, but rashad might have an edge in wrestling and speed, plus rashad actually throws kicks =O


----------



## jcal

I gotta go with Rampage, especially after Rashads last couple of fights. Machida embarrased him bad, but theres no shame in that and Thiago looked to be the better striker of the 2 in that fight. I see Rampage being as good or better on his feet then thiago but with way better Td defense and more power in his punches. I see Rampage stalking Rashad for a round or so and then catching him late in the fight.


----------



## xeberus

TheAxeMurderer said:


> care to clarify? I dont really know what you mean..
> 
> Anyways im takin rampage 100% in this fight, if he's been training and is in shape I dont see how rashad could win other than by flash ko i.e. the liddell fight..
> 
> Rampage has a better chin & better hands, but rashad might have an edge in wrestling and speed, plus rashad actually throws kicks =O


Well if he hit anyone in the world (even jesus) with that punch he hit liddell with, they would be KO cold on the spot.


----------



## Danm2501

I'm actually going to take Rashad in this one. Rashad has excellent wrestling and solid boxing with quick hands, good combinations and excellent head movement, but the most likely way I see him winning is by putting his boxing away to some extent and concentrating on out-wrestling and grappling Rampage (though Rampage is no mug on the ground, he just doesn't like using his submissions). He could out-point Rampage on the feet, but I don't see him knocking Page out. Jackson's got a rock-solid chin, he's used to taking big shots. He also has heavy hands with proven KO power, so if he connects on Rashad's chin, he's going down. Rashad's been knocked out by Machida, and got badly hurt by Thiago Silva, and I could see him getting knocked out by Page, but I think the most likely scenario is a Rashad UD victory. Going to be an awesome fight, big fan of both guys.


----------



## prolyfic

Spoken812 said:


> Rashad has KO power and can knock out any LHW if he connects. I mean, if you almost kill 2 people with 1 strike, you have KO power.
> 
> Not to mention the speed of the strikes, their amazingly fast.


I don't think its that Rashad doesn't have KO power. I think its a case of who he's KO'd. Lets review the last 2.

1. Chuck- who has been KO prone as of late, he did take a nasty shot but I believe all counter shots cause more damage than normal, and Chuck was in mid swing (slo mo by the way). Also Sugas speed puts alot more force behind those shots, which can give the illusion of power.

2. Forrest- He was GnP out and we already know from the Keith fight that his GnP defense is suspect. Also he gave Forrest what looked like some serious shots and Forrest did seem to be really hurt....but fast forward to Anderson Silva's "Fade away jab" that had Forrest looking exactly the same way if not worse. So in conclusion Rashad has been made to look more devistating than he is IMO. 

And he couldn't stop Thiago so he won't stop Page, and Page won't gas and not finish...so you know.


----------



## The Legacy

A fully motivated Rampage with a good training camp behind him takes this fight with a little bit to spare. And why wouldn't Rampage be motivated? He's said recently that he wants to punch Rashad more than he wanted to punch Wanderlei, that's some serious hate.

Rampage has superior boxing and he obviously has KO power. The problem with his stance is that he leaves his leading leg out to dry and it can get smashed to bits when he doesn't check the leg kicks. I don't think that will be a huge problem against Rashad, it will be more of a boxing match and Rampage has the clear advantage here, in my opinion.

Rashad might decide to use his wrestling like he did against Thiago Silva, but he'll never be able to throw Rampage around like that. We saw in the Dan Henderson fight that Rampage's wrestling is very good indeed, and his takedown defence is great too. 

I see Rampage getting the better of Rashad on the feet, then Rashad going for a couple takedowns, not being able to get them, and then getting KO'd by a left hook. Expect Rampage to follow this up with a few shots to the head as Rashad is unconsious on the floor.


----------



## SpoKen

prolyfic said:


> I don't think its that Rashad doesn't have KO power. I think its a case of who he's KO'd. Lets review the last 2.
> 
> 1. Chuck- who has been KO prone as of late, he did take a nasty shot but I believe all counter shots cause more damage than normal, and Chuck was in mid swing (slo mo by the way). Also Sugas speed puts alot more force behind those shots, which can give the illusion of power.
> 
> 2. Forrest- He was GnP out and we already know from the Keith fight that his GnP defense is suspect. Also he gave Forrest what looked like some serious shots and Forrest did seem to be really hurt....but fast forward to Anderson Silva's "Fade away jab" that had Forrest looking exactly the same way if not worse. So in conclusion Rashad has been made to look more devistating than he is IMO.
> 
> And he couldn't stop Thiago so he won't stop Page, and Page won't gas and not finish...so you know.


Well, Rashad has a ton of speed.. and speed + mass = force, right?

1. Chuck was winning the first round and he didn't look bad out there at all. He looked kind of frustrated but that's okay. And let's review the people to KO Chuck before we call him horribly overrated. Rampage, Rashad, And Shogun. Aren't these 3 guys all top of the chain fighters?

2. You can't compare Anderson Silva damage to Rashad damage because Anderson Silva is freakin Anderson Silva. And all of these "Illusions" of power and stuff doesn't make sense. If he KO's fighters, he has KO power. This isn't really up for debate.

He couldn't stop Thiago... but lets review all the people to beat Thiago Silva before Rashad. Let's see.. we have Machida. That's it? That's it. So saying that if he can't finish Thiago means he can't finish Rampage is kinda shortsighted.


----------



## Mckeever

alizio said:


> he just signed a 6 fight deal.
> 
> sorry rashad backers, find another reason Rampage wont win
> 
> he will come in motivated and he is looking for his belt back. UFC gave him a big payday and its all love again. He wanted attention and $ and he got both. Dana will make $ so he is happy.
> 
> Rampage is the pick because he is battle tested and has a great chin. He will eventually catch Rashad and we will for the 3rd fight in a row see the Rashad shuffle as he stands around dazed waiting to be KO'd.


What? Rampage is back for good? Source man, would like to read about this.

If the above is true and rampage is taking his fighting seriously again, then i see no way for rashad to win.

If he goes into the fight with the thiago silva gameplan he will get schooled. If he tries to stand and bang with rampage, he will get schooled. Rashad isnt capable of KO'ing rampage. He KO's a chuck lidell who completely lost his chin and a forrest griffin, a guys whos chin is up and down like a whores knickers. Rampage has a heck of a chin, excellent TDD, great wrestling and great boxing. Im calling a second round KO via rampage.


----------



## CharlieZ

rashad will win By tko I think


----------



## Mckeever

CharlieZ said:


> rashad will win By tko I think


Yes, we have already seen your 100 posts in this thread saying the same thing. Stop trolling buddy.


----------



## ramram22

I mean 100% va 100% rampage wins stylisticaly....better ko power, better chin, not gonna be dominated or even have a serious disadvantage wrestling, and wont get subbed. But idk if this is rampage at his best and Rashad is a top 5 Light Heavyweight.
Too tough to call under these circumstances


----------



## IcemanJacques

I almost dont see any way that Rashad can win this fight apart from a decision. Or unless he catches Rampage with a shot like he got chuck with. That thing would have knocked out Chuck Norris. 

But I dont think Rashad is going to be able to get Rampage to the ground and his striking is going to be outclassed.

That being said if he can beat Rampage to the punch with his speed then maybe somthing will go his way. But with Rampages crazy power thats quite a risk


----------



## prolyfic

Spoken812 said:


> Well, Rashad has a ton of speed.. and speed + mass = force, right?


Your right. I was saying that his speed is where his power comes from as oppose to brute force. I suppose it doesn't matter if the power comes from his speed but I was just making the point of saying that he doesn't have huge power.



Spoken812 said:


> 1. Chuck was winning the first round and he didn't look bad out there at all. He looked kind of frustrated but that's okay. And let's review the people to KO Chuck before we call him horribly overrated. Rampage, Rashad, And Shogun. Aren't these 3 guys all top of the chain fighters?


Agreed but I believe that Chuck was forced to make mistakes and that is what Rashad wanted him to do but again my point was that it wasn't as if Rashad caught him and he went down, all the stars aligned for that KO. Chuck frustrated and coming forward, swinging slow and got countered with his hand across his body, and his chin in the air. 



Spoken812 said:


> 2. You can't compare Anderson Silva damage to Rashad damage because Anderson Silva is freakin Anderson Silva. And all of these "Illusions" of power and stuff doesn't make sense. If he KO's fighters, he has KO power. This isn't really up for debate.


My only thing with this was that he hit Forrest with several hard shots and had the same affect as an Anderson JAB. Not taking away from the KO but just that its not like several Rashad shots left Forrest unconscious. 



Spoken812 said:


> He couldn't stop Thiago... but lets review all the people to beat Thiago Silva before Rashad. Let's see.. we have Machida. That's it? That's it. So saying that if he can't finish Thiago means he can't finish Rampage is kinda shortsighted.


I just think that Page has a stronger chin that Thiago.

I like Rashad as a fighter and I think he has great skill, but I just don't see how he is gonna beat Rampage...unless he sticks and moves and uses his speed, but I think Rashad is gonna trade with him.


----------



## UFCFAN89

On second thought, Rashad via RnC. 

If Kevin James could get Page's back, just think of how easy Suga will get to it. Better watch those 12-6 elbows though...


----------



## Wookie

I couldn't possibly pick a winner in this fight because I'm a fan of both and there are so many possible outcomes. I hope Rashad doesn't try his tactics like in the last fight with Thiago. I would rather see them stand and bang, but I think Rashad is going to be conservative and go for the UD rather than risk getting knocked out. Of course it could go completely the other way because they both dislike each other so much. Either way I can't wait to see this fight!


----------



## Sekou

Wouldnt it be something if we saw this fight end with a submission?:thumbsup:

Rashad ftw:thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame

*Rampage Vs Evans*

Do they guys actually hate each other or is it all hype to build up the fight? To me both seem cocky as hell and the hatred between each other seems legit. But then again rampage and wandy hated each other but looked like buddies after the fight.


----------



## G_Land

I think they hate each other. After they fight I think it will die down ...unless there a rematch from a close decision or something along those lines


----------



## osmium

Rampage is insane so who knows what is going through his head I don't think Rashad hates Page I think he just gets under his skin and is jealous that he is a better version of him in every way.


----------



## VolcomX311

I think they genuinely dislike each other.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Yeah, seems pretty legit. After the fight is a completely different story, I'm sure they'll be alright afterwards, unless its an 'unfair' (to one fighter) split decision.


----------



## vilify

osmium said:


> Rampage is insane so who knows what is going through his head I don't think Rashad hates Page I think he just gets under his skin and is jealous that he is a better version of him in every way.


You are correct my friend, rampage is 100% better than rashad in every aspect and it bothers him.


----------



## Rusko

What? All I see is Rampage beeing cocky as hell callin' Evans cocky

I feel like Evans is pretty respectful guy, all he does is defend himself against Rampage's childish smacktalk.

I am still rooting for rampage to win this fight, I dont even know why lol.


----------



## Spec0688

Rampage via knocking Rashads head into the first row...possibly right on Dana's lap.


----------



## osmium

Rusko said:


> I am still rooting for rampage to win this fight, I dont even know why lol.


1.Rampage is MMA's most lovable psychopath.
2.Rampage makes Dana go almost as insane as Andy does.


----------



## Saenchai

well i don't know, i did belive rampage would just walk over rashad and knock him out in 1 but now after that movie rampage had who knows in what kind of shape he is...some dude said that he actually got phat a while ago, don't know what to belive lol...on topic: yes, they hate eachother...well at least rampage hates rashad, that's what he said lol..not sure about rashad hating rampage..


----------



## UFCFAN89

All the talking during TUF seemed legit, I honestly think they hate each other...and its going to make the weeks leading up to AND the actual fight, THAT much better. One of my most anticipated fights of the year.


----------



## Harness

I see the fight ending in round one with a "treat me like a bitch" KO.


----------



## vaj3000

WAR rampage! I hope we see an old school rampage slam with evans fat head going through the canvas


----------



## Jamal

*Rampage vs. Evans will get Primetime show*

Rampage vs. Evans will get Primetime show

UFC Primetime: Rampage vs. Evans

http://www.spike.com/schedule/spike/?tabView=day&startdate=20100512










The UFC Primetime series will be returning for the Quinton "Rampage" Jackson vs. Rashad Evans fight in May. The first episode will debut on May 12 at 11pm after the Ultimate Fighter 11.

HT: spike.com, rabrown


----------



## omar_7525

man i'm excited for this one

can't wait


----------



## Spec0688

This one will be good


----------



## Dan0

Like I wasn't hyped enough...
This is a FOTY for me.


----------



## Ricardinho

Rampage is going to kick his ass!


----------



## vaj3000

comeone rampage slam the muppet through the canvas for old times sake

WAR RAMPAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limba

AWESOME!!!
I think it's gonna be insane: irony, trashtalking, humor, sarcasm...I remember this 2 when they were coaches at TUF - hilarious.
Can't wait :thumb02:


----------



## Calibretto9

I'm scared that when they actually get in the ring, after all this hype (and the hype that is to come), that Rashad will end up dancing around the ring like in his fight vs. Tito.


----------



## swpthleg

Nobody said "black on black crime" yet? Shame shame!


----------



## VolcomX311

War Rampage


----------



## vilify

Please Rampage dont kill him.


----------



## BobbyCooper

This is so ridiculous and such a shame :thumbsdown:

Sometimes I could really strangle Dana White..

but well, at least they keep going with the Primetime shows!


----------



## TViddy

vilify said:


> Please Rampage dont kill him.


No, please Rampage. Do kill him. Shut his big mouth up like Hendo did to Bisping. I think now that Evans has been put to sleep by Machida no less, Rampage will probably kill him. I might even go as far as saying that Evan's chin is suspect now. I mean, Machida isnt a knock out artist. And also, look when Thiago Silva hit Evans once....he was in trouble. Rampage will definitely put him to LA LA land.


----------



## KittenStrangler

Dear god, I hope it's nothing like The Ultimate Fighter.

"You're a bitch!" 
"Treat me like a bitch!"
"You're a bitch!"
"Treat me like a bitch!"
"You're a bitch!"
"Treat me like a bitch!"

And so on for 45 minutes of the episode.


----------



## Calminian

Page is going to lose for sure. Can't wait to see him after the fight, making excuses.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Rampage wins this one by going Grand Theft Auto again and running Rashaad down in the parking lot an hour before the event. I predict it will all be caught on film and will most likely air on an upcoming episode of Cops. We'll all watch intensely as they pull Rampage out of the truck as he screams "It wasn't my fault, Titties cut my brake lines!!"

I knew titties would get his revenge in the end...


----------



## The505Butcher

BlacklistShaun said:


> Rampage wins this one by going Grand Theft Auto again and running Rashaad down in the parking lot an hour before the event. I predict it will all be caught on film and will most likely air on an upcoming episode of Cops. We'll all watch intensely as they pull Rampage out of the truck as he screams "It wasn't my fault, Titties cut my brake lines!!"
> 
> I knew titties would get his revenge in the end...


Ha Ha... Funny.

It will be a good fight and we will see. Page has been out of the ring for a while and Rashad was knocked by machida before TUF so I don't know why that person said "now that Machida has"? 

We all know that if Rampage lands one of the right or left hooks from hell he has the KO power to put anyone to sleep. But I think that Evans is faster and harder to hit that the people he has been KO recently. If it goes to Decision Rashad will win. If Rampage lands a bomb he wins. If rashad lands one of those freik punches that he did to Liddel, he wins. I can not wait for this fight.


----------



## suffersystem

KittenStrangler said:


> Dear god, I hope it's nothing like The Ultimate Fighter.
> 
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> 
> And so on for 45 minutes of the episode.




ha, I thought it was actually kind of funny. It might have lost it's novelty after a time though.

I am excited to see the outcome of this one.....


----------



## Thelegend

BobbyCooper said:


> This is so ridiculous and such a shame :thumbsdown:
> 
> Sometimes I could really strangle Dana White..
> 
> but well, at least they keep going with the Primetime shows!





swpthleg said:


> Nobody said "black on black crime" yet? Shame shame!


bobbycooper-this will be awesome, a great decision by dana. by your comments you don't like these guys but they are big names and i cant wait to see primetime. two guys that actually can talk trash and back it up....it will be much better than them trying to get gsp to talk trash and have hardy talk all he trash in the world, even though he had little chance.:thumb02::thumbsup:

swp- ill say it then...there will be some black on black crime in this fight. 

to all the haters, please line up, because most of you started liking or disliking these guys after tuf which is weak. you might eat up the edited bull but i don't and never will. *page for the win and the next title shot vs. whoever*.raise01:


----------



## 420atalon

Hopefully they actually stick to training and things like that. I have already had enough of their bickering.


----------



## Thelegend

420atalon said:


> Hopefully they actually stick to training and things like that. I have already had enough of their bickering.


i assume they will since primetime shows how they train among other things which i am very interested to see as far as both fighters are concerned.


----------



## vilify

This has got to be one of the most anticipated fights EVER!



for me anyway


----------



## BobbyCooper

Thelegend said:


> bobbycooper-this will be awesome, a great decision by dana. by your comments you don't like these guys but they are big names and i cant wait to see primetime. two guys that actually can talk trash and back it up....it will be much better than them trying to get gsp to talk trash and have hardy talk all he trash in the world, even though he had little chance.:thumb02::thumbsup:
> 
> swp- ill say it then...there will be some black on black crime in this fight.
> 
> to all the haters, please line up, because most of you started liking or disliking these guys after tuf which is weak. you might eat up the edited bull but i don't and never will. *page for the win and the next title shot vs. whoever*.raise01:


Yea.. from your avy, I can tell you like this decision. I don't hate these guys legend, but I still had a little hopes for a Machida vs. Shogun Primetime.. 

It's just a pretty big rainbow bubble bursted over my head..:sad02:

I can't believe that the UFC just overlooks the fight of a decade that much! Makes me angry and pretty sad..

but I am happy for you of course 



KittenStrangler said:


> Dear god, I hope it's nothing like The Ultimate Fighter.
> 
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> 
> And so on for 45 minutes of the episode.


but well, this pretty much sums it up.. :laugh:


----------



## vilify

I'm sorry dude but Machida vs Shogun is NOT fight of the decade and a primetime on them will be a snoozzzzzefest.


----------



## BobbyCooper

vilify said:


> I'm sorry dude but Machida vs Shogun is NOT fight of the decade and a primetime on them will be a snoozzzzzefest.


Nothing in the last 10 years can touch this fight! Nothing!!!


----------



## UFCFAN89

War Page!!


----------



## Bknmax

BobbyCooper said:


> Nothing in the last 10 years can touch this fight! Nothing!!!


Forrest Griffin defeating Bonnar 5 yrs ago can touch it


----------



## BobbyCooper

Bknmax said:


> Forrest Griffin defeating Bonnar 5 yrs ago can touch it


lol your kidding right :thumb02:


----------



## Thelegend

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea.. from your avy, I can tell you like this decision. I don't hate these guys legend, but I still had a little hopes for a Machida vs. Shogun Primetime..
> 
> It's just a pretty big rainbow bubble bursted over my head..:sad02:
> 
> I can't believe that the UFC just overlooks the fight of a decade that much! Makes me angry and pretty sad..
> 
> but I am happy for you of course
> 
> 
> 
> but well, this pretty much sums it up.. :laugh:


ooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! snap!!!!! i totally forgot about machida shogun 2! for some reason i thought it was a forgone conclusion they would do primetime for that as well. damn maybe they don't like subtitles as much as i do.....

wow, cant believe i forgot about that for even a second!!!! ufc has to spread these big cards out more. although if its an argument the mere fact that subtitles would be needed is probably the biggest factor since they seem to want to cater mostly to English speaking fans. don't take this the wrong way anybody reading this but i can see the argument for them to do rashad/page instead of shogun/machida. that and the fact that they were on tuf and have more mainstream:confused02: press.


----------



## Bknmax

BobbyCooper said:


> lol your kidding right :thumb02:


no


----------



## vilify

BobbyCooper said:


> Nothing in the last 10 years can touch this fight! Nothing!!!



Ortiz vs Chuck II

Gsp vs Hughes II & III

Lidell vs Wandy

GSP vs Penn II

and many many more! :thumb02:


----------



## BlacklistShaun

BKnmax is actually right. If you look at the draw for the sport that fight got more people into watching MMA than probably any other fight in history. I didn't care for it because I was into MMA well before and it was just a slug fest with little technical skill displayed, but it's what most casual fans want to see...two guys swinging wildly until one goes down.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Thelegend said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! snap!!!!! i totally forgot about machida shogun 2! for some reason i thought it was a forgone conclusion they would do primetime for that as well. damn maybe they don't like subtitles as much as i do.....
> 
> wow, cant believe i forgot about that for even a second!!!! ufc has to spread these big cards out more. although if its an argument the mere fact that subtitles would be needed is probably the biggest factor since they seem to want to cater mostly to English speaking fans. don't take this the wrong way anybody reading this but i can see the argument for them to do rashad/page instead of shogun/machida. that and the fact that they were on tuf and have more mainstream:confused02: press.


Yea dare you..  

I mean they don't even had to use subtitles, how about the translation voices from the 104 Countdown? That would have rocked!

But your reasons are probably true..  so sadddddd



Bknmax said:


> no


Do you know how overly immense the skill difference between those two fights is?? 

I will go that far. There was never a UFC or MMA fight, where more skill was closed up in that Octagon! This fight is the peak of the hill in this Sport so far!


----------



## Danm2501

Don't see how a Machida-Shogun Primetime would make any sense. Sure, it's going to be a great fighter, and I'm really looking forward to it, but neither speak great English, and the Primetime show wouldn't be particularly entertaining. Rampage vs Rashad's Primetime will be surefire entertainment. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BobbyCooper

vilify said:


> Ortiz vs Chuck II
> 
> Gsp vs Hughes II & III
> 
> Lidell vs Wandy
> 
> GSP vs Penn II
> 
> and many many more! :thumb02:


are you kidding?? :thumb02:

you don't really compare the skill level from those fighters with Machida/Shogun? or did you??



Danm2501 said:


> Don't see how a Machida-Shogun Primetime would make any sense. Sure, it's going to be a great fighter, and I'm really looking forward to it, but neither speak great English, and the Primetime show wouldn't be particularly entertaining. Rampage vs Rashad's Primetime will be surefire entertainment. Looking forward to it.


you mean like below??



KittenStrangler said:


> Dear god, I hope it's nothing like The Ultimate Fighter.
> 
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> 
> And so on for 45 minutes of the episode.


very entertaining yes


----------



## RFC

I.Cannot.Wait!


----------



## Danm2501

BobbyCooper said:


> you mean like below??
> 
> 
> 
> very entertaining yes


I thought those exchanges were funny, so yeah, I did find it entertaining. :thumb02:


----------



## The505Butcher

KittenStrangler said:


> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"
> "You're a bitch!"
> "Treat me like a bitch!"


I find this funny because all you have to do is switch Rampages voice with a bimbo's and you got yourself the sound to a low class porno right there... I wonder if Rampage realized that after he watched this?


----------



## swpthleg

The505Butcher said:


> I find this funny because all you have to do is switch Rampages voice with a bimbo's and you got yourself the sound to a low class porno right there... I wonder if Rampage realized that after he watched this?


There are high class pornos?

I'd watch a Machida/Shogun primetime, I mean there's always translator overdubs, WTF?


----------



## Wookie

It should be more entertaining than the last few primetime's. I really just hope Rashad doesn't try the same tactics from the Silva fight.


----------



## vilify

Wookie said:


> It should be more entertaining than the last few primetime's. I really just hope Rashad doesn't try the same tactics from the Silva fight.


thats his best chance at not getting ktfo. he has to dance and dance and dance.


----------



## Wookie

I seen enough dancing in Andy's last fight to last me a long while. Hopefully the hate for Rampage clouds his judgement!


----------



## Thelegend

everybody needs to just come to the realization that this might be the best primetime to be done ever!


----------



## Kreed

Wookie said:


> It should be more entertaining than the last few primetime's. *I really just hope Rashad doesn't try the same tactics from the Silva fight.*


Why is that? when you have a welterweight champion that has managed to convince everyone hes the p4p best using it


----------



## elardo

I guess this is Dana's way of making it up to the fans because of the Anderson Silva fight?


----------



## DragonStriker

This is going to be awesome the trash talking will never end going to be a high ratings show for sure.


----------



## streetpunk08

The first episode will probably be entertaining but the rest of them will most likely get old and I can see them saying the same things and flinging the same insults at each other ala TUF.


----------



## Ruckus

swpthleg said:


> Nobody said "black on black crime" yet? Shame shame!


Perhaps my favorite Rampage mic'ed up moment.



Thelegend said:


> bobbycooper-this will be awesome, a great decision by dana. by your comments you don't like these guys but they are big names and i cant wait to see primetime. two guys that actually can talk trash and back it up....it will be much better than them trying to get gsp to talk trash and have hardy talk all he trash in the world, even though he had little chance.:thumb02::thumbsup:
> 
> swp- ill say it then...there will be some black on black crime in this fight.
> 
> to all the haters, please line up, because most of you started liking or disliking these guys after tuf which is weak. you might eat up the edited bull but i don't and never will. *page for the win and the next title shot vs. whoever*.raise01:


And just for good measure there WIL be some BLACK ON BLACK CRIME!!!


----------



## swpthleg

I love this page so very, very much. 

Thanks for the quote and indulging my twisted sense of humor that finds Rampage saying "black on black crime" so hilarious.


----------



## Rauno

Hope Rampage smashes his big mouth.


----------



## YOUgotTKO

and to think its in the same month as last year when the it was announced that it would be some more Black on Black Crime!


----------



## punchbag

Jamal said:


> Rampage vs. Evans will get Primetime show
> 
> UFC Primetime: Rampage vs. Evans
> 
> http://www.spike.com/schedule/spike/?tabView=day&startdate=20100512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UFC Primetime series will be returning for the Quinton "Rampage" Jackson vs. Rashad Evans fight in May. The first episode will debut on May 12 at 11pm after the Ultimate Fighter 11.
> 
> 
> No maia style lack of engaging or Anderson two stepping here,lol.


----------



## Hiro

*UFC 114: Rampage vs Evans trailer*


----------



## The505Butcher

Good God I can't wait for this fight! Rashad bring it to him!


----------



## Dakota?

lol nice fake


----------



## Foose

I am really looking forward to this fight. Come to think of it, I am really looking forward to this entire card. It will be good to see Forest and the "other Nog" duke it out. I am also looking forward to Bisping and Miller. To me, these are some of the most even matchups that we have had in a while. I usually have a clear "guess" in my head on who is going to take the fights before they happen. Obviously I'm not always right, but I usually get them mostly right. On this card, I am confused on a lot of the matchups. This usually means we are in for some great fights!! Or atleast I hope we are!

As far as Rampage vs Evans. Who knows? I think this has the potential to being a really, really good fight. Both are really good at what they do. I just can't pick this one. I think the power goes to Rampage. The speed goes to Rashad. Rashad's wrestling is better. Rampage, even though he really doesn't like the ground, has good defense on the ground as far as not taking too much damage. So I really don't know on this one. There is so much bad blood there, I just really hope this fight goes into later rounds. I don't want to see a flash KO or anything like that. I want to see them fight . . . period!!


----------



## Spec0688

I cant wait for this fight, Rampage will totally destroy Rashad. The trailer was ok, could have used more footage of fights instead of TUF clips.


----------



## Syxx Paq

I think getting knocked out by Sugar might be the best thing that can happen to Page's Career, you take this much time off in your prime its obvious you arent a guy who wants to fight first, then acting and stuff. If a guy you hate that much knocks him out i think that might be enough to light a fire under his arse again.


----------



## vilify

Rampage might literally murder this kid.

I cant wait!


----------



## Redrum

I can't wait for this fight! I will be supporting rashad Evans. I think Rampage will be one of his toughest opponents, and Rashad will have his work cut out for him if he intends to win. Any win for rashad would be a huge long shot IMO, but that is what I want to see. WAR RASHAD!


----------



## Sekou

300$ and my car on Rashad Evans :thumbsup:


----------



## vilify

Sekou said:


> 300$ and my car on Rashad Evans :thumbsup:


hope you have a bus pass buddy :thumb02:


----------



## The505Butcher

I like the video but the guys accent at the end is slightly off setting.


----------



## Rastaman

Gotta go with Rashad on this one. At least I think he's going to win, not only because he doesnt have significant ring rust, but mostly because page looks like he's in the 2nd trimester of pregnancy.


----------



## AdrianLikesMMA

Rashad will knock rampage on his ass without a doubt.


----------



## Life B Ez

Any reason I can find to post my favorite gif....


----------



## endersshadow

Life B Ez said:


> Any reason I can find to post my favorite gif....


I know 7 year olds more mature than Jackson. Seriously, I'm a second grade teacher. There are different kinds of humor... I'd classify Jackon's humor along with Adam Sandler's - stupid comedy (where an adult imitates childlike behavior). I don't find it amusing... but to each his own.

Personally, I like Evans. He was a showboat early on but he's been humbled.

Now, who I think will win? Probably Jackson
-Evans is the better wrestler. Also, I think he will implement a similar gameplan he used against Silva. Get the take down and keep him down.
-Evans has better cardio and no ring rust. With Evans being in great shape and always up for a fight, he's mentally and physically prepared for this fight. Who knows the ramifications of Jackson's time off. Is he even into this anymore?

But...

-I'm pretty sure Jackson can knock out Evans. I don't think the opposite is true. Most of Jackon's wins come from (you guessed it) TKO/KOs.
-Jackson has fought against the best and has come out on top most of those times.
-Just like how Evans went away from his gameplan against Silva, I can imagine him doing the same against Jackson. Who wouldn't want to KO the guy that constantly mocked you being KOed.


----------



## VolcomX311

Pumped. Go Page :thumbsup:


----------



## vilify

lol first time seeing that gif of rampage..thats too funny.


----------



## Rusty

If Rampage can talk titties into cornering him I like his chances. If he can't he'll have trouble with Rashads wrestling and probably lose a decision. I don't think Rashad will risk being knocked out by Rampage. Would rather see a stand up war but I see this being a wrestling match...


----------



## vilify

a wrestling match that Rashad is going to lose.


----------



## Rusty

I hope your right. I'm definitely rooting for Rampage but think Rashad will fight him like he did Thiago Silva.


----------



## Biowza

The505Butcher said:


> I like the video but the guys accent at the end is slightly off setting.


It's an Australian accent, but he's putting it on a bit for the promo. 

I badly want Rashad to take this via KO. However as is the case with a lot of "big, anticipated" main events, I can see this being lackluster.


----------



## Mckeever

RustyRenegade said:


> I hope your right. I'm definitely rooting for Rampage but think Rashad will fight him like he did Thiago Silva.


See Rampage vs Dan Henderson.


----------



## Muttonwar

*Anyone else counting the sleeps till Rampage vs Evans?*

Awesome card this week end but i'm glad its over. I'm glad because the next card is going to be even better!

Its been a long time since the hype train of TUF got me waiting and wishing for Rashad Evans to shut Quinton "Big Mouth" Jackson's mouth. I cant remember when i was this excited to see a fight, i will be on the edge of my seat the whole night waiting for someone to fall asleep in that fight.

So please, if your as antsy in your pants for this fight as me, lets forget about last night and start looking forward to Rashad laying a whoopin on Rampage.

War Sugar Rashad!!! Can i get an Amen?


----------



## Mx2

Definitely going to be a great fight, but other than that the card so far is pretty disappointing.


----------



## D.P.

AMEN, I can't wait for this. Rashad/Rampage is gonna be insane, but the whole card has some pretty interesting fights on it too (not the greatest, but interesting).

Warrrr Evans!!


----------



## Muttonwar

Odd match ups but a lot of interesting fighters on this card that have potential to put on good fights. I'm really interested to see Todd Duffee perform again for one.

If and when Rashad KO's Rampage i think i might blow out my vocal chords.


----------



## JimmyJames

War Rampage!



If Evans wins this fight it's gonna be boring. I expect Rashad to do the same as he did to Thiago Silva. 

Get a takedown, do nothing on the ground, let Rampage back up then repeat. 

I hope Rampage knocks this clown the F#ck out. Then KO's Greg Jackson for making great fighters boring........


----------



## Halebop

AMEN and sweet baby Jesus. I have waited for this fight since the beginning of time. I hope this fight lives up to what I have built in my head. Love both of them and 4 days a week im for Rashad and 3 im for Page. I will prolly pick who I am rooting for during their walkouts which means I am rooting for Page. I think Rashad will win though.


----------



## Muttonwar

JimmyJames said:


> War Rampage!
> 
> 
> 
> If Evans wins this fight it's gonna be boring. I expect Rashad to do the same as he did to Thiago Silva.
> 
> Get a takedown, do nothing on the ground, let Rampage back up then repeat.
> 
> I hope Rampage knocks this clown the F#ck out. Then KO's Greg Jackson for making great fighters boring........


I dont see it being boring. Yeh Rashad has better wrestling and could take him down. But i think he is also faster and could keep it standing if he wanted to. I see this being an exciting fight.


----------



## Icculus

Muttonwar said:


> If and when Rashad KO's Rampage i think i might blow out my vocal chords.


Dont bother starting to learn sign language just yet, that will not happen.


----------



## JimmyJames

Muttonwar said:


> I dont see it being boring. Yeh Rashad has better wrestling and could take him down. But i think he is also faster and could keep it standing if he wanted to. I see this being an exciting fight.


The only way this fight is gonna be exciting is if Rampage wins. Greg Jackson teaches his fighters to Lay-N-Pray after they get KO'd. GSP and Rashad's last fight are proof of this. Maybe he will teach that to Jardine someday...:thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame

I was excited for this fight but the RUA domination over machida kinda sucked the hype right out. Maybe during the week of the fight the hype will come back. But as of right now I'm looking forward to Bret Rogers vs Overeem.


----------



## paulfromtulsa

What does counting the sleep mean


----------



## j-grif

*Rampage/evans Winner Will Get Title Shot*

It wasn't a sure thing on Saturday night following UFC 113 in Montreal, but it looks like the winner of the upcoming fight between Quinton "Rampage" Jackson and Rashad Evans will get the first shot at Mauricio "Shogun" Rua's title.

Evans and Jackson are about to settle their grudge at UFC 114 in just over two weeks, and UFC president Dana White confirmed with the Carmichael Dave Show on Sports 1140 in Sacramento, that the winner gets Shogun first.

"The winner of the Rampage Jackson vs. Rashad Evans fight will get the first shot at Shogun," White said via text message to Carmichael Dave.

Speculation has been running rampant since the fight that former UFC light heavyweight champion Randy Couture could be the first challenger for the title. Couture told MMAWeekly Radio in an exclusive interview last week that he hoped within 6 months to get a crack at the winner of Shogun/Machida.

"I think within the next six months I'd like to be in line to fight the winner of the Machida/Shogun fight," said Couture.

While Couture appears all but signed to face James Toney in August to welcome the former pro boxer to MMA, it appears he'll have to wait a little longer if he wants to get a shot at the 205lb belt.

Evans and Jackson have long been at odds since the two fighters coached opposite of one another during season 10 of the "Ultimate Fighter" reality show, but the two former champions are also rated the top contenders in the division as well.

Not only will bragging rights be on the line when they square off, but a title shot against Mauricio "Shogun" Rua just added a whole new element to the main event for UFC 114 later this month. 



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11477&zoneid=2

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was already so excited to see this fight and now they are fighting for so much more then just their pride. Pure fireworks in this fight for sure. I just hope Rampage doesn't get his legs destroyed by Shogun again.


----------



## Wookie

This is great news! I was also already hyped for this fight, the fact that it is for #1 contendership is the icing on the cake. It just made this fight twice as interesting in my book.


----------



## streetpunk08

No surprise here, I dunno if it was on MMA Live after the the Shogun-Machida fight or one of the post fight interviews but Dana pretty much said that the Winner of Rashad/Rampage was gonna get a title shot. Either matchup is gonna be exciting even though I think Rashad has a better chance at beating Shogun than Rampage.


----------



## Freiermuth

Good, tough test either way for Shogun. I think Page will win and be a tougher test, but both pose problems for anyone.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I would be fun to see Shogun crush Rampage again. 

I see Evans vs Shogun as being very exciting. Shogun is pretty savvy on the ground and will be able to survive any lay n pray from him. Both of these dudes are very fast and a striking war between them would be incredible. We've yet to see how Evans would deal with a thai striker.


----------



## AmdM

Wish Dana hadn´t revealed that before the fight.

Now they´ll probably play defensively since there´s so much at stake.


----------



## vilify

AmdM said:


> Wish Dana hadn´t revealed that before the fight.
> 
> Now they´ll probably play defensively since there´s so much at stake.


nah, this isnt koscheck we're talking about.

rampage always brings it so rashad will have to keep up.


----------



## Kreed

AmdM said:


> *Wish Dana hadn´t revealed that before the fight.
> *
> Now they´ll probably play defensively since there´s so much at stake.


you know why he did it right?


----------



## AmdM

Kreed said:


> you know why he did it right?


Course, money talks!


----------



## Sousa

Didn't Rampage have a title shot already though?


----------



## thrshr01

Wow, now I'll definitely pulling for Rashad. I like Rampage and all but I see this rematch going the same way it did the first time they met (minus the kicks to the face when he was down). I haven't seen any improvement from Rampage (Pride to UFC) while Shogun's agression seems to be more controlled and not as wild.


----------



## marcthegame

*Quinton “Rampage” Jackson planning ahead of Evans, wants “Shogun” and Griffin next*

Former UFC light-heavyweight champion Quinton ‘Rampage’ Jackson has spoken out on his future plans inside the Octagon, stating that the main event at ‘UFC 114: Jackson vs. Evans’ later this month is just the first of what he hopes is a three-fight run.

Speaking to Fighters Only Magazine, ‘Rampage’ said that he wants to first take care of Rashad Evans on May 29th, before gunning for rematches with current 205lb champion Mauricio ‘Shogun’ Rua and Forrest Griffin.

“I want to go get Rashad. Nice warm-up fight, kick his ass. Fight Shogun, redeem myself for my sleep, for my mind. Then go and beat the hell out of Forrest, retire him.”

“I feel like fighting Rashad is a step backwards, because he doesn’t have the belt anymore. But if things go right, this will be a nice warm-up fight for Shogun. If everything works out it will be nice. Everybody knows I took time off, it would be stupid to go right into a title fight with Shogun so this will be a good test for me. If I lose to Rashad I don’t even deserve to get my belt back!”

While a victory over Evans would certainly earn ‘Rampage’ his chance to redeem that defeat to ‘Shogun’ in PRIDE, and win back his title the process, Jackson also has a bone to pick with another former title holder – the man who took the belt from him, Forrest Griffin:

“Only reason is because of the way Forrest acted afterwards, when he knows he lost the fight. You go back and watch the footage when they said he won, he was so surprised. That fight was a controversial fight just like Machida-Shogun 1 was a controversial one. But Forrest was the poster boy because of TUF and me, well…”

While both would be worthwhile rematches, ‘Rampage’ would be well-advised to concentrate solely on the task in question on May 29th, as he enters the Octagon with yet another former light heavyweight champion in Rashad Evans.


----------



## michelangelo

Quinton is going to have enough trouble cutting to 265, much less 205, from what I heard.


----------



## IllegalLegKick

Haha still crying about his loss to Forrest I see.....


----------



## IllegalLegKick

michelangelo said:


> Quinton is going to have enough trouble cutting to 265, much less 205, from what I heard.


Really, I can't imagine Rampage even weighing 250 if he's really that out of shape maybe Rashad does have a chance.


----------



## Bknmax

Cant wait for Shogun vs Rampage rematch


----------



## The505Butcher

I would like a Forrest-Rampage rematch after Rashad beats Rampage back into shape. That fight was good and I would like to see who would win in a rematch with only 3 rounds.


----------



## Toxic

Rampage is probably just hoping that Silva ruined Forrests chin because getting the knock out is the only chance he has.


----------



## Rastaman

I didn't think Rampage would've been huge either, but like a month ago somebody posted a video of Rashad and Rampage arguing with each other, and Rampage *definitely* had beer belly. We're talking t-shirt-hanging-like-drapes-over-stomach beer belly.


----------



## joe davola

Rastaman said:


> I didn't think Rampage would've been huge either, but like a month ago somebody posted a video of Rashad and Rampage arguing with each other, and Rampage *definitely* had beer belly. We're talking t-shirt-hanging-like-drapes-over-stomach beer belly.


that was the day after UFC 110 so by now he would be in shape, he said on his twitter that he has been running 5 miles and hasn't done that since the wrestling days so expect him to be in shape


----------



## Bonnar426

He still can't accept the fact that Forrest beat him.:laugh:

Wow, I really hope Rashad beats Rampage into oblivion. If there is anyone that deserves a piece of humble pie its Rampage Jackson.


----------



## JonCR96Z

I want it to be a good fight a for both fighters both I hope Rashad finishes him late in the fight.


----------



## michelangelo

...point being Quinton hasn't fought in a while and it will take him longer than normal to get back to his fighting weight, and there may be some cage rust as far as his timing, speed, and endurance are concerned.

If Quinton is in shape, I can't see Rashad taking this. I don't care what Greg Jackson's got up his sleeve (some vaseline perhaps? jk). 

Anyway, Quinton is a superior striker, has probably the best defense standing in MMA, and his wrestling was certainly good enough to help him to a win against Dan Henderson in his prime. 

I really hope Quinton is fired up about fighting again. I'd like to actually call him "Rampage" again. 



IllegalLegKick said:


> Really, I can't imagine Rampage even weighing 250 if he's really that out of shape maybe Rashad does have a chance.


----------



## hatedcellphones

Where is this video? I gotta see this...


----------



## Couchwarrior

I hope Evans beats this jackass.


----------



## leifdawg

I see this fight going similar to the Shields/Hendo fight. The smaller, quicker wrestler will taked down the older wrestler who has fallen in love with his hands.


----------



## limba

Forrest is still ruining Rampage's sleep.
Like the Boogeyman. :laugh:
I think he will fight Forrest after he loses to Rashad ! :sarcastic12:


----------



## BrianRClover

One again MMA's biggest douchebag shows his true colors. I hope he gets these three fights, only I hope it goes like this.

Rashad makes him look like an idiot and defeats him. Then, go ahead and give him his Forrest rematch so he can lose AGAIN (There was nothing controversial about that fight), then just for good sport let Shogun maul him. Even if he is the champ, and Quinton doesn't deserve a shot, it would just be fun to watch.

After those three fights, get your ass out of MMA forever!


----------



## G_Land

I think he takes Evans out then gets put down by Shogun....Not sure where that will leave Forrest isnt he injured????


----------



## hommage1985

IllegalLegKick said:


> Haha still crying about his loss to Forrest I see.....


Rightfully so. Right up there with Hamil and Bisping for worst bs decisions ever.


----------



## The505Butcher

hommage1985 said:


> Rightfully so. Right up there with Hamil and Bisping for worst bs decisions ever.


How so? It was a close fight and forrest tore Rampage's leg up and got a TD and numerous submission attemts, almost finishing the fight... so how do you think it was BS?


----------



## Terror Kovenant

hommage1985 said:


> Rightfully so. Right up there with Hamil and Bisping for worst bs decisions ever.


Lets see here, Forrest landed more strikes, destroyed Rampage's leg, had a takedown, submission attempts, had page in a headlock landing multiple knees, was the constant aggressor, controlled the pace of the fight, etc

Rampage had a big knockdown of Forrest, had a takedown, landed a few combos and a couple of nice right hands. 

Yeah terrible decision :confused02:

Forrest won that fight, close fight, but not controversial. 



Secondly, I find it really pathetic that Rampage whines so much about Forrest and wants to "retire him." If I recall correctly Forrest has not been disrespectful in the slightest and during his interview with Joe after the fight even offered to fight Rampage again. Rampage has a very hard time losing and makes some of the worst excuses ever. These are the reasons why I'm pulling for Evans to KO him.


----------



## Trix

I doubt this will be a good fight.

Its obvious Rashad will execute his Thiago Silva gameplan.

He'll jab, jab, jab, takedown. Do his Lyoto impression stay at distance. Then, jab, jab, jab, takedown. If he gets Rampage down he'll probably LnP.

Or, he'll stay out of range and leg kick.

I will be very surprised if he stays in the pocket and trades with Rampage. He wouldn't trade with Thiago or Lyoto. Why would he trade with Quiton?

He'll probably try to get Rampage mad, and fustrate him. Then do his usual TD to LnP combo.

I hope Rampage knocks him out. At least Rampage is an exciting fighter to watch..


----------



## Jamal

*UFC Quick Quote: Rashad Evans is a 'step backward,' but a nice 'warm up' for Rampage*

UFC Quick Quote: Rashad Evans is a 'step backward,' but a nice 'warm up' for Rampage Jackson 

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/5/11/1468422/ufc-quick-quote-rashad-evans-is-a

by MMAmania.com on May 11, 2010 11:22 PM EDT










"I want to go get Rashad. Nice warm-up fight, kick his ass. Fight Shogun, redeem myself for my sleep, for my mind. Then go and beat the hell out of Forrest, retire him.... I feel like fighting Rashad is a step backwards, because he doesn’t have the belt anymore. But if things go right, this will be a nice warm-up fight for Shogun. If everything works out it will be nice. Everybody knows I took time off, it would be stupid to go right into a title fight with Shogun so this will be a good test for me. If I lose to Rashad I don’t even deserve to get my belt back!"

-- Former light heavyweight champion Quinton "Rampage" Jackson maps out his road back to the top of the 205-pound heap, as well as his plans afterward, in a recent interview with Fighters Only magazine. It's rather ambitious, considering that the new B.A. Barracus "retired" not too long ago to pursue a high-profile role in the "A-Team" remake. Perhaps he realizes that there is a bit of unfinished business to tend to before he heads back to Hollywood. First up is his coaching counterpart on The Ultimate Fighter (TUF), Rashad Evans, in the main event at UFC 114 later this month. After that tune up, Jackson plans to exact revenge on reigning division champion, Shogun Rua, who punted his head into the Japanese crowd under the Pride FC banner in 2005, and then Forrest Griffin, who he dropped a decision to in 2008. Will Jackson's plan come together when all is said and done or does "Sugar" have what it takes to send him back to the silver screen?


----------



## Spec0688

already posted, in fact.. its on the same page. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/76427-q...ng-ahead-evans-wants-shogun-griffin-next.html

thanks though


----------



## chinwaggler

fear or determination? looks like he wants to murder rashad


----------



## BrianRClover

hommage1985 said:


> Rightfully so. Right up there with Hamil and Bisping for worst bs decisions ever.


Today I walked out of a grocery store and kicked a small child in the face as hard as could. When the mother asked "Why would you do that?!?" I calmly replied.
"I just wanted to see what it would be like to be as wrong as *hommage1985*."

I'm not quite there yet, but I'm getting there... I'm getting there.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Trix said:


> I doubt this will be a good fight.
> 
> Its obvious Rashad will execute his Thiago Silva gameplan.
> 
> He'll jab, jab, jab, takedown. Do his Lyoto impression stay at distance. Then, jab, jab, jab, takedown. If he gets Rampage down he'll probably LnP.
> 
> Or, he'll stay out of range and leg kick.
> 
> I will be very surprised if he stays in the pocket and trades with Rampage. He wouldn't trade with Thiago or Lyoto. Why would he trade with Quiton?
> 
> He'll probably try to get Rampage mad, and fustrate him. Then do his usual TD to LnP combo.
> 
> I hope Rampage knocks him out. At least Rampage is an exciting fighter to watch..


I actually disagree. I think Evans is going to approach this a little more like he did with Liddell. I think hes going to stay out of range, let Rampage come to him, frustrate him, and then use his speed to make Rampage pay for a mistake. I think Evans just really wanted to protect a W against T Silva so that he could keep himself in the picture. I think he wants to have a stoppage over Rampage


----------



## Sousa

Anyone else think this might end up like a Paul Daley finish lol


----------



## suniis

I must say after watchin TUF, I got to dislike Rampage...
I think he is a good fighter, exciting to watch, but I don't like the guy, his personality...

So I'd like Rashad to KO him, but I just don't see it happening 

Unless Rampage is really out of shape, and/or really underestimates Rashad than I could see it be different...

And I don't think Rashad will be able to take Rampage down as easily as he did T.Silva


----------



## morninglightmt

marcthegame said:


> “I want to go get Rashad. Nice warm-up fight, kick his ass. Fight Shogun, redeem myself for my sleep, for my mind.* Then go and beat the hell out of Forrest, retire him.*”


Isn't Rampage the one who *retired*!? :doh01::happy02:


----------



## chinwaggler

morninglightmt said:


> Isn't Rampage the one who *retired*!? :doh01::happy02:


More like a hiatus


----------



## hommage1985

Terror Kovenant said:


> Lets see here, Forrest landed more strikes, destroyed Rampage's leg, had a takedown, submission attempts, had page in a headlock landing multiple knees, was the constant aggressor, controlled the pace of the fight, etc
> 
> Rampage had a big knockdown of Forrest, had a takedown, landed a few combos and a couple of nice right hands.
> 
> Yeah terrible decision :confused02:
> 
> Forrest won that fight, close fight, but not controversial.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, I find it really pathetic that Rampage whines so much about Forrest and wants to "retire him." If I recall correctly Forrest has not been disrespectful in the slightest and during his interview with Joe after the fight even offered to fight Rampage again. Rampage has a very hard time losing and makes some of the worst excuses ever. These are the reasons why I'm pulling for Evans to KO him.


Forrest has the weakest strikes in the game. The only damage he did was the leg kicks. Rampage clearly won 3 rounds of the fight. You should try watching the fight with out Rogan and Goldberg blowing off Forrest Griffin.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

hommage1985 said:


> Forrest has the weakest strikes in the game. The only damage he did was the leg kicks. Rampage clearly won 3 rounds of the fight. You should try watching the fight with out Rogan and Goldberg blowing off Forrest Griffin.


Does not matter if they are weak, if hes landing them and Rampage is not, then hes controlling the fight and out working his opponent. I remember a few rounds where Rampage could barely walk, the same did not happen for Forrest. Rampage clearly lost the fight, even potentially had a 10-8 loss on a round. 3 rounds for Forrest every way.


----------



## Trix

Terror Kovenant said:


> I actually disagree. I think Evans is going to approach this a little more like he did with Liddell. I think hes going to stay out of range, let Rampage come to him, frustrate him, and then use his speed to make Rampage pay for a mistake. I think Evans just really wanted to protect a W against T Silva so that he could keep himself in the picture. I think he wants to have a stoppage over Rampage



People are usually willing to trade with Liddel. Liddel never moves his head. He doesn't tuck his chin, or move his shoulders to help protect it. He never uses lateral movement. He keeps his hands low. He has a tendency to be one-dimensional and predictable. And, he has a tendency to drop his hands after he throws punches.

So, yeah. Rashad may have been willing to trade punches with Chuck as Chuck's striking defense is still in the jurassic period with the dinosaurs.

Rampage, however, has good striking defense. He moves his head. He'll bob and weave and give angles. And, he's an excellent counter-puncher who can knock you out with either hand.

The only reason Rampage didn't knock out Forrest is because his leg was damaged enough that he was more or less a one legged fighter throwing punches. And, even with one leg, he was still hurting Forrest with those punches.

So, yeah. I'm calling Rashad falling back on his wrestling to LnP / GnP.


----------



## punchbag

marcthegame said:


> Former UFC light-heavyweight champion Quinton ‘Rampage’ Jackson has spoken out on his future plans inside the Octagon, stating that the main event at ‘UFC 114: Jackson vs. Evans’ later this month is just the first of what he hopes is a three-fight run.
> 
> Speaking to Fighters Only Magazine, ‘Rampage’ said that he wants to first take care of Rashad Evans on May 29th, before gunning for rematches with current 205lb champion Mauricio ‘Shogun’ Rua and Forrest Griffin.
> 
> “I want to go get Rashad. Nice warm-up fight, kick his ass. Fight Shogun, redeem myself for my sleep, for my mind. Then go and beat the hell out of Forrest, retire him.”
> 
> “I feel like fighting Rashad is a step backwards, because he doesn’t have the belt anymore. But if things go right, this will be a nice warm-up fight for Shogun. If everything works out it will be nice. Everybody knows I took time off, it would be stupid to go right into a title fight with Shogun so this will be a good test for me. If I lose to Rashad I don’t even deserve to get my belt back!”
> 
> While a victory over Evans would certainly earn ‘Rampage’ his chance to redeem that defeat to ‘Shogun’ in PRIDE, and win back his title the process, Jackson also has a bone to pick with another former title holder – the man who took the belt from him, Forrest Griffin:
> 
> “Only reason is because of the way Forrest acted afterwards, when he knows he lost the fight. You go back and watch the footage when they said he won, he was so surprised. That fight was a controversial fight just like Machida-Shogun 1 was a controversial one. But Forrest was the poster boy because of TUF and me, well…”
> 
> While both would be worthwhile rematches, ‘Rampage’ would be well-advised to concentrate solely on the task in question on May 29th, as he enters the Octagon with yet another former light heavyweight champion in Rashad Evans.


I think QJ would be stupid to look past Rashad, I hope for him it's just mind games.


----------



## Thelegend

let me guess....more rampage hate, lol. i hope he doesn't look past rashad this is a big fight and he needs to take it convincingly. then it will be the rematch that everyone wants to see (and lol at the people that want rashad to win, dont know about you but i would not watch a shogun/evans fight)

WAR Quinton "Rampage/A-Team" Jackson!!!!!!


----------



## M.C

I really hope Rashad beats Rampage.

What happened to him? I mean, he has always been a smacktalker and stuff, but he used to try and be funny with it and not so serious, he used to just sort of play around and joke, but now he's just a douchebag.


----------



## Spec0688

Michael Carson said:


> I really hope Rashad beats Rampage.
> 
> What happened to him? I mean, he has always been a smacktalker and stuff, but he used to try and be funny with it and not so serious, he used to just sort of play around and joke, but now he's just a douchebag.


Well we havent seen him in a while, He is still that same fighter but I think there really is a true hate between these two. Most of the time its fake just for the "hype" to build up the PPV and that is when Rampage really just has fun with it.


----------



## Thelegend

Michael Carson said:


> I really hope Rashad beats Rampage.
> 
> What happened to him? I mean, he has always been a smacktalker and stuff, but he used to try and be funny with it and not so serious, he used to just sort of play around and joke, but now he's just a douchebag.


how could you tell if he was joking or not through text only? should they have put:confused05:at the end?

lol, sorry coudnt help it. TUF seem s to have suddenly turned the fans against page but when he wins i hope people turn back around to liking this guy. rashad has always been an arrogant dude but somehow tuf edited that out. Page will beat this guy and hopefully shut him up.


----------



## MexHaHaHa

I hope Rampage wins, I'd rather see him fight Shogun over Rashad.


----------



## M.C

Thelegend said:


> how could you tell if he was joking or not through text only? should they have put:confused05:at the end?
> 
> lol, sorry coudnt help it. TUF seem s to have suddenly turned the fans against page but when he wins i hope people turn back around to liking this guy. rashad has always been an arrogant dude but somehow tuf edited that out. Page will beat this guy and hopefully shut him up.


I can tell he's not joking about Forrest cause the guy went on a hit and run spree after the fight, and he's still upset about it. Also, he's talking about Rashad being a step backward, when he hasn't fought in over a year, and he doesn't deserve to fight for the title yet anyways, so he's exactly where he should be, fighting a contender. Most of his jokes used to be silly, but you can tell he's serious and it comes off as being a douche. 

I didn't watch his season of TUF except for the first few episodes, btw, I only ever watch the first few episodes of TUF for the opening fights and banter, so my thinking he's a douche has nothing to do with him on TUF.


----------



## Kado

It seems to me that Rampage is almost looking past Rashard. I have Rashard winning this fight. Rampage is not going to be in shape, he is going to have ring rust, and he is not going to be prepared.


----------



## Trix

Rampage is a "douche" because he doesn't adopt starving kids from lithuania, donate money to charity or cultivate a wannabe jesus image like tiger woods?

Good to know.

I never understood the sentiment that Rampage is supposed to take Rashad's shit without being upset about it, or that he's required to be a diplomat and extend the laurel leaf to someone who is obviously crossing the line and asking for a lesson in humility.

But, whatevers..


----------



## M.C

Yeah, going on a hit and run spree, being chased by the police because he couldn't handle his loss to Forrest, insulting everyone, stating in previous interviews that Dana White and the UFC haven't done anything for him, when THEY are the ones who gave him his title shot, got him out of going to prison, supported him, gave him millions of dollars from his fights, and kept him employed, doesn't mean he's not a douche.

He's either a douche, or simply retarded, one or the other. I'm going with douche.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Michael Carson said:


> Yeah, going on a hit and run spree, being chased by the police because he couldn't handle his loss to Forrest, insulting everyone, stating in previous interviews that Dana White and the UFC haven't done anything for him, when THEY are the ones who gave him his title shot, got him out of going to prison, supported him, gave him millions of dollars from his fights, and kept him employed, doesn't mean he's not a douche.
> 
> He's either a douche, or simply retarded, one or the other. I'm going with douche.


If I recall correctly, it wasn't so much as being a douche as it was being mentally unstable. The guy went into a depressive state and wasn't eating, drinking or sleeping properly. I'm not saying what he did was ok but it's not like he lost to Forrest, immediately got into his car and just started hitting everything in sight.


----------



## coldcall420

I could see Rashad picking rampage apart in this fight starting with Quinton's left knee......but I would rather see him win and fight Machida, because I want to see Machida fight another aggressive fighter, and besides Shogun Rampage is the only one in my opinion.....maybe Bones....why he thinks he gets Shogun right after Rashad is besides me he has been off and there are other's in contention for that belt.....


----------



## M.C

AlphaDawg said:


> If I recall correctly, it wasn't so much as being a douche as it was being mentally unstable. The guy went into a depressive state and wasn't eating, drinking or sleeping properly. I'm not saying what he did was ok but it's not like he lost to Forrest, immediately got into his car and just started hitting everything in sight.


It was his ego of losing that caused him to go into whatever state he was in. That's not the main reason he's a douche anyways, that's just part of the reason.

The main reasons is because he thinks he deserves FAR more than he does. He says the UFC didn't do anything for him, except employ him, give him millions of dollars, give him title shots, give him TUF shows which give him popularity and money, take care of him after he did the car chase thing, but, you know, he thinks the UFC has never done anything for him.

He's also saying Forrest didn't win and is still whining about a close decison that he lost, many agree he lost, that happened over a year ago.

Also, he thinks Rashad is a step back from what he should be doing, when he hasn't fought in over a year and he should have to fight twice to get a title fight, not once, so he's exactly where he should be, in fact, he's being taken care of again only needing 1 win to get a title shot in a whole years time.

Many reasons why he's losing me and many as a fan, not just one.


----------



## Spec0688

Michael Carson said:


> It was his ego of losing that caused him to go into whatever state he was in. That's not the main reason he's a douche anyways, that's just part of the reason.
> 
> The main reasons is because he thinks he deserves FAR more than he does. He says the UFC didn't do anything for him, except employ him, give him millions of dollars, give him title shots, give him TUF shows which give him popularity and money, take care of him after he did the car chase thing, but, you know, he thinks the UFC has never done anything for him.
> 
> He's also saying Forrest didn't win and is still whining about a close decison that he lost, many agree he lost, that happened over a year ago.
> 
> Also, he thinks Rashad is a step back from what he should be doing, when he hasn't fought in over a year and he should have to fight twice to get a title fight, not once, so he's exactly where he should be, in fact, he's being taken care of again only needing 1 win to get a title shot in a whole years time.
> 
> Many reasons why he's losing me and many as a fan, not just one.


good job repeating yourself 

I dont know how he is losing many fans as you say, I am still a fan of his. He also stated that he has had a long break so he understands why he has to fight Rashad to get a title shot. Rashad is 1-1 since he held the belt and that one victory wasnt exactly a impressive win, so why cant Rampage say that when he is 2-0.

Who knows what went on behind the scenes with Rampage and the UFC(Dana), The only thing the UFC has done is bring him over from Pridge and bail him out, which I think was awesome of them. The other things you mention, The title shot and money, thats part of the business and has nothing to do with the "friendship".


----------



## M.C

Spec0688 said:


> good job repeating yourself
> 
> I dont know how he is losing many fans as you say, I am still a fan of his. He also stated that he has had a long break so he understands why he has to fight Rashad to get a title shot. Rashad is 1-1 since he held the belt and that one victory wasnt exactly a impressive win, so why cant Rampage say that when he is 2-0.
> 
> Who knows what went on behind the scenes with Rampage and the UFC(Dana), The only thing the UFC has done is bring him over from Pridge and bail him out, which I think was awesome of them. The other things you mention, The title shot and money, thats part of the business and has nothing to do with the "friendship".


Rampage hasn't fought in over a year. 2-0 or not, having a decison win over Jardine and beating Wanderlei, and then not fighting for a whole year, does not give you a title shot nore should it give you one after fighting 1 guy.

The UFC signed him, gave him a title shot after 1 fight (they could have let him fight 5 times and not give him one), they helped him through his car thing, they gave him millions of dollars throughout his fights. A person owes his employer, especially when they take care of your legal problems, rather than your employer owing you.

He has lost me as a serious fan, and he has lost many as a serious fan, many in this thread alone would like to see him lose, much less the countless that aren't even posting or not on this forum. Some still like him, that's all based on opinion, I'm simply telling you the many, many reasons why me and many others are becoming less and less of a fan of his.


----------



## coldcall420

Michael Carson said:


> Rampage hasn't fought in over a year. 2-0 or not, having a decison win over Jardine and beating Wanderlei, and then not fighting for a whole year, does not give you a title shot nore should it give you one after fighting 1 guy.
> 
> The UFC signed him, gave him a title shot after 1 fight (they could have let him fight 5 times and not give him one), they helped him through his car thing, they gave him millions of dollars throughout his fights. A person owes his employer, especially when they take care of your legal problems, rather than your employer owing you.
> 
> He has lost me as a serious fan, and he has lost many as a serious fan, many in this thread alone would like to see him lose, much less the countless that aren't even posting or not on this forum. Some still like him, that's all based on opinion, I'm simply telling you the many, many reasons why me and many others are becoming less and less of a fan of his.


I agree he doesn't deserve the title shot after 2 wins, there are others in line and I want to see Rampage fight Machida, I want to see Machida face another fighter that is gonna come forward fast....rampage is the only one I can think of....


----------



## Spec0688

> Rampage hasn't fought in over a year. 2-0 or not, having a decison win over Jardine and beating Wanderlei, and then not fighting for a whole year, does not give you a title shot nore should it give you one after fighting 1 guy.


What about fighters who fight once a year? There are plenty of those in the UFC. Just because you took a year off to pursue other interests in your life doesnt mean you should be punished for it. 



> The UFC signed him, gave him a title shot after 1 fight (they could have let him fight 5 times and not give him one), they helped him through his car thing, they gave him millions of dollars throughout his fights. A person owes his employer, especially when they take care of your legal problems, rather than your employer owing you.


UFC signing = business
Money = Business
Title shot = Business
Car/Bail = being nice

I honestly think your hate of him is driving your comments, I have explained in my previous post that you cant add everything into the "ufc helping him" pile. A lot of the things UFC does, it does for business.

Do you honestly think Dana is stupid enough to pay a fighter more JUST because they are his friend? The is the #1 way lose money.





coldcall420 said:


> I agree he doesn't deserve the title shot after 2 wins, there are others in line and I want to see Rampage fight Machida, I want to see Machida face another fighter that is gonna come forward fast....rampage is the only one I can think of....


Who else to get first shot at Shogun? Would you rather see Couture? Lil Nog? Forrest? All of the contenders dont have the impressive resume you guys want for the first shot at shogun. Dont forget Rashad either.


----------



## Cal2002

I'm one of those people who don't post often or anything but I fall in the category of those who no longer consider themselves a Rampage fan. In fact, I used to love Page and hate Evans...Now it's practically the other way around...

Rampage has huge ego issues, and I'm seeing it not just from TUF, but from many of the same things that Michael has already stated a few times. I don't like the fact that he can't take a loss with humility or respect; Shogun thought he won the first fight against Machida, but did he act like Rampage did after his loss to Forrest?


----------



## M.C

Spec0688 said:


> What about fighters who fight once a year? There are plenty of those in the UFC. Just because you took a year off to pursue other interests in your life doesnt mean you should be punished for it.
> 
> UFC signing = business
> Money = Business
> Title shot = Business
> Car/Bail = being nice
> 
> I honestly think your hate of him is driving your comments, I have explained in my previous post that you cant add everything into the "ufc helping him" pile. A lot of the things UFC does, it does for business.
> 
> Do you honestly think Dana is stupid enough to pay a fighter more JUST because they are his friend? The is the #1 way lose money.


Rampage wouldn't be punished for it, he would be right where his career should be. No one should get a title shot after going a year of not fighting, and having your last win over a year ago be a decison against Jardine. You should have at least 2 fights to get a title shot.

UFC signed him = Employed Rampage

Gave him money = Business and Rampage gets money for working for the UFC, via the UFC's own decison to give him a job

Title shot = Gave Rampage a title shot after only 1 win in the UFC against a guy who wasn't even a contender, when they could have let him fight his way up the divison first, but they did not, they gave him an early title shot.

Legal issues = Not part of the UFC's job, they, out of their own kindness or interests, helped Rampage get out of his legal issues. Not only nice, but amazingly kind.

TUF events = giving rampage popularty AND lots of money, not only once, but TWICE they do this for him. Did I mention they were going to give him a title shot at Machida, and instead he took the TUF deal? Yeah, they let him choose between a title shot and TUF, that's kind, yeah?

If someone employes you, gives you millions of dollars for your work, gets you out of legal issues, gives you a title shot after you win 1 fight in the UFC, hook you up with tv deals, and then you go off and say "the UFC has done nothing for me", then you are a complete douche.

I used to like Rampage, so saying that my "hate" for rampage is running my posts, is a bit silly, since it's these reasons why I don't like him anymore.


----------



## coldcall420

Spec0688 said:


> What about fighters who fight once a year? There are plenty of those in the UFC. Just because you took a year off to pursue other interests in your life doesnt mean you should be punished for it.
> 
> 
> 
> UFC signing = business
> Money = Business
> Title shot = Business
> Car/Bail = being nice
> 
> I honestly think your hate of him is driving your comments, I have explained in my previous post that you cant add everything into the "ufc helping him" pile. A lot of the things UFC does, it does for business.
> 
> Do you honestly think Dana is stupid enough to pay a fighter more JUST because they are his friend? The is the #1 way lose money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who else to get first shot at Shogun? Would you rather see Couture? Lil Nog? Forrest? All of the contenders dont have the impressive resume you guys want for the first shot at shogun. Dont forget Rashad either.


 
Well actually you got alot goin on in that Div I'm not saying he will win but you have Chuck on Ult fighter thats gonna take a PPV spot also Lyoto will be in the mix how is he farther from the belt than Rampage, he will at least prob fight the loser of Rampage Rashad who personally i wouldn't be stunned if Rashad won in similar fashion to Forrest, then you have Jon Bones in the mix as well as a dynamic new fighter at 205........

PLUS....Tito....LMAO the Tit-o part was a joke so yeah but there are ef match ups for shogun its not like the UFC doesn't have time to set up some fights he just fought and will have time off at least 4 mnths....BTW...dana said after Chael and belfort he wanted to see Silva at 205 against Shogun its in the post fight presser if you wanna hear it from his mouth....


----------



## Spec0688

Michael Carson said:


> Rampage wouldn't be punished for it, he would be right where his career should be. No one should get a title shot after going a year of not fighting, and having your last win over a year ago be a decison against Jardine. You should have at least 2 fights to get a title good.
> 
> UFC signed him = Employed Rampage
> 
> Gave him money = Business and Rampage gets money for working for the UFC, via the UFC's own decison to give him a job
> 
> Title shot = Gave Rampage a title shot after only 1 win in the UFC against a guy who wasn't even a contender, when they could have let him fight his way up the divison first, but they did not, they gave him an early title shot.
> 
> Legal issues = Not part of the UFC's job, they, out of their own kindness or interests, helped Rampage get out of his legal issues. Not only nice, but amazingly kind.
> 
> TUF events = giving rampage popularty AND lots of money, not only once, but TWICE they do this for him. Did I mention they were going to give him a title shot at Machida, and instead he took the TUF deal? Yeah, they let him choose between a title shot and TUF, that's kind, yeah?
> 
> If someone employes you, gives you millions of dollars for your work, gets you out of legal issues, gives you a title shot after you win 1 fight in the UFC, hook you up with tv deals, and then you go off and say "the UFC has done nothing for me", then you are a complete douche.
> 
> I used to like Rampage, so saying that my "hate" for rampage is running my posts, is a bit silly, since it's these reasons why I don't like him anymore.


Dude, Do you know anything about business? You think the UFC just gave him the money for the hell of it, signed him just because hes "insert comment here".

If you dont pay him, Someone else will.

You can hate a fighter but you cant let that make decision for you in a business world, you will sink ship fast.

TUF = business, do you possibly know the amount of money UFC *made off Rampage*

Rampage is a personality that attracts a lot of people, UFC would be stupid not to take advantage of it regardless of their feelings for him. 

Take a look at Kos, He is the #1 villain of the UFC and they just let him go do TUF vs GSP. Do they want to promote Kos because hes going to be the future of the UFC? MONEY MONEY MOOONEEEY(sings)

DANA WHITE = MONEY!





coldcall420 said:


> Well actually you got alot goin on in that Div I'm not saying he will win but you have Chuck on Ult fighter thats gonna take a PPV spot also Lyoto will be in the mix how is he farther from the belt than Rampage, he will at least prob fight the loser of Rampage Rashad who personally i wouldn't be stunned if Rashad won in similar fashion to Forrest, then you have Jon Bones in the mix as well as a dynamic new fighter at 205........
> 
> PLUS....Tito....LMAO the Tit-o part was a joke so yeah but there are ef match ups for shogun its not like the UFC doesn't have time to set up some fights he just fought and will have time off at least 4 mnths....BTW...dana said after Chael and belfort he wanted to see Silva at 205 against Shogun its in the post fight presser if you wanna hear it from his mouth....


Really.REALLY? You will bring up Machida's name this quickly in title talk, so you want 3 Machida/Shogun matches in a row...man

The problem is that there is no clear #1 contender in the LHW, everyone is pretty close and the UFC is taking a chance on Rampage. Bones Jones really? I have a HUGE fan of his but to say his name in a title shot is WAY too early.


----------



## M.C

Spec0688 said:


> Dude, Do you know anything about business? You think the UFC just gave him the money for the hell of it, signed him just because hes "insert comment here".
> 
> If you dont pay him, Someone else will.
> 
> You can hate a fighter but you cant let that make decision for you in a business world, you will sink ship fast.
> 
> TUF = business, do you possibly know the amount of money UFC *made off Rampage*
> 
> Rampage is a personality that attracts a lot of people, UFC would be stupid not to take advantage of it regardless of their feelings for him.
> 
> Take a look at Kos, He is the #1 villain of the UFC and they just let him go do TUF vs GSP. Do they want to promote Kos because hes going to be the future of the UFC? MONEY MONEY MOOONEEEY(sings)
> 
> DANA WHITE = MONEY!


Of course the UFC made money off him, but does that mean that they didn't give Rampage a Job? 

If someone hired you for MILLIONS OF DOLLARS to do what you love to do, what you are best at, give you multiple TV deals, give you jobs all over the place, let you make millions of dollars, then you go off, get into a depressive state and get into some serious legal issues, they come in, bail your ass out, would you go into an interview and say "I don't like the way the UFC has treated me, I owe them nothing"?

Both sides made profits, but the ONLY reason Rampage has ANY sort of a name in the world, is becasue the UFC promoted him. He would not have even got his job playing in that movie had the UFC not made his name popular. They got his name out, they made him millions, they gave him all the deals, because of them he got his movie deal, because of them he is rich and famous.

He says the UFC treated him bad, seriously? He's about as much of a douchebag as you can possibly be.


----------



## Spec0688

Michael Carson said:


> Of course the UFC made money off him, but does that mean that they didn't give Rampage a Job?
> 
> If someone hired you for MILLIONS OF DOLLARS to do what you love to do, what you are best at, give you multiple TV deals, give you jobs all over the place, let you make millions of dollars, then you go off, get into a depressive state and get into some serious legal issues, they come in, bail your ass out, would you go into an interview and say "I don't like the way the UFC has treated me, I owe them nothing"?
> 
> Both sides made profits, but the ONLY reason Rampage has ANY sort of a name in the world, is becasue the UFC promoted him. He would not have even got his job playing in that movie had the UFC not made his name popular. They got his name out, they made him millions, they gave him all the deals, because of them he got his movie deal, because of them he is rich and famous.
> 
> He says the UFC treated him bad, seriously? He's about as much of a douchebag as you can possibly be.


Why do you keep bringing this "gave him his job" up. It is business man, If you dont sign someone, another promoter will, you are making too big of a deal about the UFC employing him. You think Rampage couldnt get signed outside the UFC?

I am not trying to make Rampage into some Saint and the UFC is totally at fault for everything, but you are giving way too much credit to the UFC. 

The only thing that I think Rampage owes the UFC something is the accident and the bail, I think he treated Dana bad after that but not everything you are trying to make out.


----------



## M.C

Spec0688 said:


> Why do you keep bringing this "gave him his job" up. It is business man, If you dont sign someone, another promoter will, you are making too big of a deal about the UFC employing him. You think Rampage couldnt get signed outside the UFC?
> 
> I am not trying to make Rampage into some Saint and the UFC is totally at fault for everything, but you are giving way too much credit to the UFC.
> 
> The only thing that I think Rampage owes the UFC something is the accident and the bail, I think he treated Dana bad after that but not everything you are trying to make out.


It doesn't matter if it's the UFC or someone else, it IS the UFC that hired him and gave him the jobs and deals to make millions of dollars. Spike TV is the one that did a deal with the UFC for the TUF show and things, they both profited from it. Do you see the UFC going around saying "Spike didn't to crap for us, we don't owe them anything"? No, Dana says "Spike helped us a great deal, they accepted the TUF show and the UFC and we have a great relationship because of it"

You know why that's what Dana says? Because Spike signed a deal so that the UFC had a place to put its show. Even Dana, a guy who is a douche himself often, repsects the fact that if someone hires you or gives you a deal or partners up with you, you be respectful of them. Rampage doesn't even have that going for him.

I bring up the fact that the UFC got him a job because.. they got him a job? If he was signed with Strikeforce (who would pay him much less), he should be respectul and thankful of them as well. 

Did you know Rampage was fighting in the WFA when the UFC got his contract and put him into the UFC? Rampage might still be fighting in that promotion or in freaking Cage Rage for all we know, if the UFC had not signed him, THEY got him out of a crap promoiton and got his name out. Yes, they profited, but without them, Rampage would be nothing, and the UFC would be 100% perfectly fine not signing Rampage.


----------



## KittenStrangler




----------



## The Dark Knight

I just cant believe he went as far as to say that Rashad is a step backwards. He best be joking - for his sake. But you never know with this guy. Rashad will weaken Rampage. He will go for a few leg kicks and, this is risky, hard high kicks to weaken his arms thus taking his defence away. Rashad, when he does kick, kicks with immense force. Rampage will be picked on and frustrated in this bout. Rashad is actually not the best match up for him when you really think about it. 

Though ironically, the only area I see Rashad having somewhat of a problem with is his strongest area : the takedowns, at least before he weakens those legs and arms. Ramp has some great TDD with those heavy hips. But ultimately, its Rashads match to win.


----------



## lvkyle

i think Rashad will beat him. Rashad has prob been working his ass off in the gym with guys like GSP, his KO Loss, and geting tagged in his last fight prob have humbled him and he is now training his ass off so it doesnt happen again.

I dont like rampage's chances.


----------



## Trix

Michael Carson said:


> Of course the UFC made money off him, but does that mean that they didn't give Rampage a Job?
> 
> He says the UFC treated him bad, seriously? He's about as much of a douchebag as you can possibly be.



I think you may be incorrect on a few things.

First, did UFC sign Rampage? If I remember right, Rampage had a contract with Pride. UFC acquired Pride along with the contracts Pride had with Dan Henderson, Rampage and other big name Pride fighters like Wanderlei Silva.

Rampage making a contract with the UFC didn't occur until this year -- 2010. 

If Rampage had a shitty contract with Pride, its possible the UFC did treat him badly by not re-negociating the terms of the contract. 

But, eh, who knows. I'm tired of playing all star, expert, know-it-all, bench warmer.


----------



## TraMaI

LOL @ Him and Forrest being "As controversial as Machida/Shogun I"


No where near it my friend, no where near it.


----------



## coldcall420

Spec0688 said:


> Really.REALLY? You will bring up Machida's name this quickly in title talk, so you want 3 Machida/Shogun matches in a row...man
> 
> The problem is that there is no clear #1 contender in the LHW, everyone is pretty close and the UFC is taking a chance on Rampage. Bones Jones really? I have a HUGE fan of his but to say his name in a title shot is WAY too early.


 

I am bringing up many names why would you zero in on Machida, are you trying to tell me he is put of the mix, cuz, uh, he isn't. Who is going to beat him in his next fight??? When he wins do you think he isn't gonna say I want my belt back??? I never said anything about Machida Shogun 3 in a row, are you actually reading my posts???

There are many fighters at 205 the question is why Rampage thinks he immediately deserves his belt after such a long lay off....agaain you asked for who could contend, another win at 205 and Dana could possibly give Bones a shot, but thats not the point, the point is there are more people than Rampage...:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeHawk

I like Rampage but there's no way he's ever going to beat Shogun. If he was hurt from Forrest's leg kicks then Shogun would probably break his leg. 

I bet he's actually scared to fight Shogun again. He was only okay with fighting Wanderlei because he saw that he was slowing down. A guy performing manrape on you like that has a psychological effect on you and he can see that Shogun is in top form again.


----------



## xRoxaz

We cant really say much about Rampage's future till we see how he does on his fight May 29th, I really dont see Rampage or anyone this year or early next year taking Shoguns belt, the only one's who have potential to take his title are from blackhouse; Anderson Silva, Lil Nog and Lyoto. Rampage, Rashad and Jon Jones are simply not at this level yet.


----------



## marcthegame

*UFC 114 – Rashad Evans admits he’s been having fun trash talking with “Rampage Jackso*

Former UFC light heavyweight champion, Rashad Evans has been speaking about the constant war of words he’s been having with his bitter rival, Quinton “Rampage” Jackson over the past year, saying he’s actually enjoyed the banter between the two.

Speaking via Sherdog.com, Evans said:

“Now all the trash-talking, all the build-up is finally going to come to a head. It’s exciting. I’m excited for it, to see exactly how it goes down. Excited to see how I perform.”

“The fight game can start to feel like a job. Every once in a while, you get blessed with a treat and actually have a fight that’s fun. And it’s fun the whole way. You get a little trash-talking in. You get a little rivalry going. Some extra little motivation to make it a little bit fun, make it about competing and having fun again. Because sometimes it’s easy to make it like a job and, as you know, when you make something a job, it can become tiresome, monotonous and boring.”

“All the words that we said back and forth to each other, we get to see who actually can back up what they say. It’s kind of exciting. At the same time, it can be a bit nerve-wracking. You don’t want to find yourself on the other end of an unfortunate punch … and look stupid. But that’s the price you pay when you open your mouth.”

“There’s qualities that I don’t like about him, but I can’t overall say I hate him all together. The qualities that I don’t like about him overpower the qualities that I do like about him. I’ll just say it like that. For the most part, I don’t like him too much.”

All the time for talking will come to an end in just over two weeks time when the two men finally step into the octagon to face each other in Las Vegas, Nevada. Until then expect the hype machine to be in overdrive, with camera’s following the pair 24/7 in the lead up to this one.


----------



## fakANT

I can't honestly believe that people think Rashad is the favourite for this fight. I think Rampage will beat him, I actually don't see how Rashad beats him.

With leg kicks? Just because one fighter was able to implement this strategy you think every fighter is equally capable of doing so? Rashad nearly got KOed by Thiago Silva, Rampage held his own against Dan Henderson in the first three rounds of that fight even reversing positions where Dan was on top. You think Rashad will be able to lay and pray him?

Also you could tell that Rampage had already begun to making adjustments checking leg kicks because it was obviously a weakness in his arsenal, does that mean he has filled that hole in his game? No but I don't think it will be as easy as it was when Forrest first exposed it as a weakness.

Rampage has better power, crisper boxing, better body/head movement, comparable speed and a far better chin.

If Rashad were to win it would be by a close decision but if the fight ends with a finish then Rampage would be the winner.

Also arguing about whether or not he is a douche makes your opinion invalid because you obviously have bias against him.


----------



## The Dark Knight

fakANT said:


> I can't honestly believe that people think Rashad is the favourite for this fight. I think Rampage will beat him, I actually don't see how Rashad beats him.
> 
> With leg kicks? Just because one fighter was able to implement this strategy you think every fighter is equally capable of doing so? Rashad nearly got KOed by Thiago Silva, Rampage held his own against Dan Henderson in the first three rounds of that fight even reversing positions where Dan was on top. You think Rashad will be able to lay and pray him?
> 
> Also you could tell that Rampage had already begun to making adjustments checking leg kicks because it was obviously a weakness in his arsenal, does that mean he has filled that hole in his game? No but I don't think it will be as easy as it was when Forrest first exposed it as a weakness.
> 
> Rampage has better power, crisper boxing, better body/head movement, *comparable speed* and a far better chin.
> 
> If Rashad were to win it would be by a close decision but if the fight ends with a finish then Rampage would be the winner.
> 
> Also arguing about whether or not he is a douche makes your opinion invalid because you obviously have bias against him.


Err, no. No Rampage is nowhere near the speed of Rashad. Rashad has much quicker hip speed and knockout power himself, even Rampage fans can see this. As for the leg kick comments, what evidence is there to suggest that Rampage has improved this area of his game? Rampages last fight with Jardine proved he had not learnt his lesson. 

Forrests speed and lateral movement are as strong or fluid as Rashads and yet he still picked Ramp apart like a grape tree. Its going to be hard to stop somebody as skillful as Rashad doing the same thing. Rampage has better defensive boxing, but Rashads striking game is a little bit more versatile and his quickness automatically gives him an advantage over Rampage. 


Im not sure if getting tagged by a heavy handed striker like Thiago Silva and being able to survive means he has no chin. If you remember, he still ended up winning that fight.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

Michael Carson said:


> If someone hired you for MILLIONS OF DOLLARS to do what you love to do, what you are best at, give you multiple TV deals, give you jobs all over the place, let you make millions of dollars, then you go off, get into a depressive state and get into some serious legal issues, they come in, bail your ass out, would you go into an interview and say "I don't like the way the UFC has treated me, I owe them nothing"?


You seem to be skipping over Rampages issues with the UFC with regards to his acting. I'm not saying he's justified, but I believe the UFC was trying to prevent him from auditioning for and filming the A-Team movie. 

Rampage can only fight for so many more years and it's in his best interest to broaden his fanbase, recognition and sources of income.

The UFC only care about themselves, not the fighters. The day the UFC allows a fighters union and gives more equitable pay to their fighters is the day I'll assume the UFC is out there doing the right thing.


----------



## M.C

FrodoFraggins said:


> You seem to be skipping over Rampages issues with the UFC with regards to his acting. I'm not saying he's justified, but I believe the UFC was trying to prevent him from auditioning for and filming the A-Team movie.
> 
> Rampage can only fight for so many more years and it's in his best interest to broaden his fanbase, recognition and sources of income.
> 
> The UFC only care about themselves, not the fighters. The day the UFC allows a fighters union and gives more equitable pay to their fighters is the day I'll assume the UFC is out there doing the right thing.


I'm pretty sure the UFC was ok with Rampage going off and filming his movie, what I think they didn't think was ok was that they gave Rampage his TUF deal and spent millions of dollars hyping up a Rampage vs. Rashad fight, then Rampage looks over at them and says "nah, not going to fight Rashad, I want to be a part in a movie!". 

Many fighters have gone off to do movies, guys like Couture and Franklin, etc, have all gone off to play in movies, the UFC doesn't care about that, but when you spend millions of dollars hyping up a fight, a fight that many assume, think, and are pretty much assured is going to happen after the TUF seasons ends, then you turn around and say "nope, not going to happen", it sort of pissed the UFC off, and I don't blame them. Also, what future does Rampage have in acting? How many roles has Rampage got since playing in that crap of a movie? Rampage is a terrible actor, no one is going to just start hiring him and getting him big parts in movies. 

Also, the only reason Rampage even got popular enough to even be considered for a movie other than simple, unknown MMA movies where he plays himself, is because the UFC made his name big. Rampage didn't honor the company and people that made him big enough to even get considered for a movie, he instead blew their millions of dollars out the window hyping his fight, and now they have to spend even more doing it all over again a year later.

Rampage has absolutely no excsue or anything here, he basically told the UFC to go screw thesmelves when they wanted him to fight Rashad, that's after employing him, getting him multiple TUF deals, title shot, getting him out of his legal issues, spending tons and tons of money on his fight with Rashad that everyone, including the fans were expecting, then he says in interviews that they don't do anything for him, have treated him poorly, and that he doesn't owe them anything.

Rampage is a disrespectful clown.


----------



## tufufcboy

*Rampage v Evans Primetime online NOW!!!*

for all my buddies on here here we go if you missed it its in hd!!!!! ime so exited to watch this just about to watch this myself!

i believe this primetime will be the most watched primetime ever!!!
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=Y71SPCXU


----------



## stphnman20

Yea I cant wait for this fight!


----------



## suniis

I'm at work so...Thank you for this


----------



## Gyser

Awesome, this fights going to be pretty tense.


----------



## IllegalLegKick

Thanks a lot man I've been looking for that all day.


----------



## Zajebisty

Michael Carson said:


> He's either a douche, or simply retarded, one or the other. I'm going with douche.


A little from column A and a little from column B would be my guess.


----------



## Jamal

*Rampage: Rashad Evans was a TUF 10 coach because Lyoto Machida couldn't speak English*

Rampage Jackson: Rashad Evans was a TUF 10 coach because Lyoto Machida couldn't speak English 

by Jesse Holland on May 14, 2010 10:20 AM EDT

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/5/14/1471913/rampage-jackson-rashad-evans-was-a










Props: Fighter's Only

Quoteworthy:

"I would have preferred to have done The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) against Machida to fix the problem back in the day, from square one, just 'X' Rashad out because he don't got the damn belt, but Machida's English is not so good so I get stuck having to fight Rashad and he's all cocky thinking he did something good because he's on The Ultimate Fighter but like dude, you just got knocked the hell out! You're on The Ultimate Fighter by default because the dude that knocked you out don't speak English bro. Don't be coming here acting like that. This is the type of thing I'm dealing with. It's just annoying actually."

Former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Quinton Jackson has his sights set on a "Shogun" Rua rematch from their PRIDE days with the assumption that he flattens former opposing TUF 10 coach Rashad Evans in the main event of UFC 114 on May 29 in Las Vegas. "Rampage" skipped town on a UFC 107 fight against "Sugar" to film his role as B.A. Baracus in the upcoming A-Team movie. Was Jackson cheated out of his chance to face Machida because of the language barrier? Or was facing Evans the right move for him at that point in his career?


----------



## vilify

Truth hurts but Rampage is correct.

I just cant wait for this fight.


----------



## Rusty

I can see why they would rather have an english speaking coach. I imagine Machidas fighters would be at a disadvantage unless it was a USA vs Brazil TUF. Which would be a good idea IMO.


----------



## Spec0688

This might actually be true,Rampapge was definetly in title talk after Rashad at that moment. It might be true seeing how Dana/UFC like doing a champ vs challenger on TuF when they are available.


----------



## kano666

Thelegend said:


> TUF seem s to have suddenly turned the fans against page but when he wins i hope people turn back around to liking this guy. rashad has always been an arrogant dude but somehow tuf edited that out. Page will beat this guy and hopefully shut him up.


I like watching Rampage fight when he's motivated. And I don't really care too much that TUF made him look like an asshole - I don't watch MMA for role models. 

Rampage has some great tools but I think Rashad's foot movement and speed may be too much for him. I see Rashad as a slight favourite. Should be a great fight, Rampage certainly has a chance if he trains as hard as he shit-talks!


----------



## Bknmax

I predict Rampage knocks out Evans proceeds onward for a Shogun rematch,after a quick and brutal loss to Shogun Rampage retires and goes on to make a Clubber Lang movie.


----------



## Soakked

War Rampage!


----------



## CaliKid925

...And Rampage was the TUF coach because he wouldnt fight Machida


----------



## ptw

Spec0688 said:


> This might actually be true,Rampapge was definetly in title talk after Rashad at that moment. It might be true seeing how Dana/UFC like doing a champ vs challenger on TuF when they are available.


That is a great idea man, they should do it!


----------



## Spec0688

ptw said:


> That is a great idea man, they should do it!


:confused03:

I dont know if I didnt word it properly or you mis-read it, but I said nothing about Dana doing this for the next TuF, I was just saying that what Rampage is saying has a possibility of being true seeing how Dana likes to matchup his TUF coaches..

plus... Kos/GSP is already set for next TUF.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Rampage is going to KO Rashad, and then he can get his rightful title shot.


----------



## marcthegame

Does aint lyoto speak deccent english?


----------



## vilify

marcthegame said:


> Does aint lyoto speak deccent english?


The only english I ever heard him speak was when he beat rashad and said "de dracon is champyon!"


----------



## marcthegame

vilify said:


> The only english I ever heard him speak was when he beat rashad and said "de dracon is champyon!"






51 seconds sounds like decent english.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obFvpcb9gRA


----------



## AmdM

Machida´s English is not that good, it sucks actually.

Just remember when Miragliotta told Machida and Shogun to touch gloves they just stand there doing nothing, he had to mimic what to do...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Wasn't the whole reason for Rampage being on TUF the fact that he refused to fight Machida for the title? I guess everything is coming together now...


----------



## lpbigd4444

CaliKid925 said:


> ...And Rampage was the TUF coach because he wouldnt fight Machida


This is actually untrue. Rampage wanted the title shot and Dana convinced him to do tuf because he knew the ratings would be awesome. Even Dana admitted this...


----------



## Diokhan

CaliKid925 said:


> ...And Rampage was the TUF coach because he wouldnt fight Machida


^this^
He said he'd rather beat Rashad first before fighting Lyoto for the belt.


----------



## Spec0688

Diokhan said:


> ^this^
> He said he'd rather beat Rashad first before fighting Lyoto for the belt.


No. He said he would rather do a TUF season for money, whether Lyoto was even in the picture, no one will know.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Diokhan said:


> ^this^
> He said he'd rather beat Rashad first before fighting Lyoto for the belt.


He only said that to go along with doing the show... he and Dana both admitted that Dana had to convince him to go on tuf after Rashad lost because Rampage wanted to fight for the belt...


----------



## Brutus

marcthegame said:


> Does aint lyoto speak deccent english?


his english is problaby around the same level yours is.


----------



## SavageXsam

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Rampage is going to KO Rashad, and then he can get his rightful title shot.


Idk , it might go to decision because evans might be a little bitch and take the fight to the ground like he did to thiago


----------



## Rusty

SavageXsam said:


> Idk , it might go to decision because evans might be a little bitch and take the fight to the ground like he did to thiago


In depth analysis ftw:thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445

RustyRenegade said:


> In depth analysis ftw:thumb02:


However, if he does that and gasses in the 3rd like he did against Tiago...he's getting KTFO.


----------



## Diokhan

SavageXsam said:


> Idk , it might go to decision because evans might be a little bitch and take the fight to the ground like he did to thiago


I'll be shocked if Rashad manages to outwrestle him if Hendo couldn't do it either.


----------



## SavageXsam

Diokhan said:


> I'll be shocked if Rashad manages to outwrestle him if Hendo couldn't do it either.


yeah but i think evans is a better wrestler than hendo , hes more explosive


----------



## Life B Ez

Didn't Rampage turn down a shot at the title to coach TUF and fight Rashad?



> yeah but i think evans is a better wrestler than hendo , hes more explosive


Henderson was an all American and a two time Olympian and he's probably bigger than Rashad, who wasn't even an all American and he barely had a winning record at MSU.


----------



## Spec0688

Life B Ez said:


> Didn't Rampage turn down a shot at the title to coach TUF and fight Rashad?
> 
> 
> 
> Henderson was an all American and a two time Olympian and he's probably bigger than Rashad.


read the second page and then you will your answer :sarcastic12:


----------



## SavageXsam

Life B Ez said:


> Didn't Rampage turn down a shot at the title to coach TUF and fight Rashad?
> 
> 
> 
> Henderson was an all American and a two time Olympian and he's probably bigger than Rashad, who wasn't even an all American and he barely had a winning record at MSU.


Yeah he was when he was younger , but hes getting old and suck now


----------



## Life B Ez

SavageXsam said:


> Yeah he was when he was younger , but hes getting old and suck now


That's not the point......you're saying Evans is a better wrestler than Henderson, what they are like now has nothing to do with who was better. And you only think Henderson sucks because he lost to Shields when he was injured.........


----------



## hommage1985

CaliKid925 said:


> ...And Rampage was the TUF coach because he wouldnt fight Machida


Not sure if this is true but i know that Rampage would have had an easy title win if Rashad Evans didn't want to keep his belt longer.


----------



## Xerxes

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Quinton "Rampage" Jackson facing Rashad "Sugar" Evans in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Intermission

I voted for Jackson taking this fight...

Only because i want this again...


----------



## dudeabides

Rashad's well roundedness will outpoint him I'm thinkin.


----------



## coldcall420

The Dark Knight said:


> Err, no. No Rampage is nowhere near the speed of Rashad. Rashad has much quicker hip speed and knockout power himself, even Rampage fans can see this. As for the leg kick comments, what evidence is there to suggest that Rampage has improved this area of his game? Rampages last fight with Jardine proved he had not learnt his lesson.
> 
> Forrests speed and lateral movement are as strong or fluid as Rashads and yet he still picked Ramp apart like a grape tree. Its going to be hard to stop somebody as skillful as Rashad doing the same thing. Rampage has better defensive boxing, but Rashads striking game is a little bit more versatile and his quickness automatically gives him an advantage over Rampage.
> 
> 
> Im not sure if getting tagged by a heavy handed striker like Thiago Silva and being able to survive means he has no chin. If you remember, he still ended up winning that fight.


 
I wouldnt be surprised at all if Rashad wins this fight.....:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

coldcall420 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised at all if Rashad wins this fight.....:thumb02:


Especially after hearing that Rampage is already looking past Rashad. :thumbsdown:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

dudeabides said:


> Rashad's well roundedness will outpoint him I'm thinkin.


Rashad needs to be very careful when the fight is on the feet. He is definitely faster than Rampage but Rampage definitely has the advantage when it comes to power. I think that a lot of this fight depends on how in shape Rampage is when it is fight time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

CaliKid925 said:


> ...And Rampage was the TUF coach because he wouldnt fight Machida


I think that I recall Rampage turning down a fight with Machida because he wanted to fight Rashad instead.

EDIT: I missed the second page I guess. I didn't hear it and I would like a source, but it sounds like something Dana would do.


----------



## Mckeever

"I want my belt baaaaaaaacck".


----------



## luckbox

Rampage Jackson by 3rd round KO. I see this fight happening on the feet. Rashad will probably shot for some takedowns, but it's gonna be really hard to take down Rampage, he has a good wrestling base and freakish core strength. On the feet Rashad will throw quick 1-2 combos, hoping to catch Rampage, while Jackson will be looking for an opening to swing those vicious powerbombs. I see Rashad getting careless late in the fight, and while looking for another Liddell highlight-KO, Rampage catches him with a left and it's lights out. Think it will be a great fight.


----------



## vilify

shogun rampage 2 will look nothing like the previous fight. rampage was pretty much a victim of his own toughness. shogun broke his ribs early on in the fight, but instead of going down like most fighters would he tried to continue. thats what made the fight so devastating to look at.

if they fought again i cant predict who would win but it certainly would be a very competitive fight.


----------



## CornBall

luckbox said:


> Rampage Jackson by 3rd round KO. I see this fight happening on the feet. Rashad will probably shot for some takedowns, but it's gonna be really hard to take down Rampage, he has a good wrestling base and freakish core strength. On the feet Rashad will throw quick 1-2 combos, hoping to catch Rampage, while Jackson will be looking for an opening to swing those vicious powerbombs. I see Rashad getting careless late in the fight, and while looking for another Liddell highlight-KO, Rampage catches him with a left and it's lights out. Think it will be a great fight.



Agreed, I see the fight going the same way but I got Rampage knocking Rashad out in the second round.


----------



## tommydaone

I've gone for Rashad, I'm hoping he can shut Rampage's big annoying mouth and KO him in the 1st round


----------



## Thelegend

page wins, enough said. hopefully he does a flying reverse kimura and breaks rashads orbital bone lol.


----------



## meli083

Hopefully Rampage takes this and hands Rashad his 2nd loss...by KO.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

This is going to be a great fight, its the only fight im looking forward to on this card. I give Rashad a speed advantage and he has better head movement/footwork standing up but other than that I think Rampage should win this fight.
It will be closer than most people think, but Rampage's power will put Rashad's glass chin on the canvas at some point eventually. Some things to keep in mind:

1. Rampage's only loss in recent years was to Forrest, which was a debatable decision in which Rampage was hardly overwhelmed or dominated.
2. Rashad has shown a vulnerability to getting rrocked, as evidenced by his fights with Thiago silva and Machida.
3. If you think Rashad will win because of some "master gameplan" by Greg Jackson or something, remember that Rampage just beat Keith Jardine (another Greg Jackson fighter). 
4. Machida and Shogun both picked Rampage to win this fight in recent interviews, for what it's worth.


----------



## BrianRClover

Hopefully this will be the first of three straight losses for Rampage that send him packing for good. I don't care how Rashad beats him, just as long as he does. Then I'm hoping Machida beats him, assuming they make that fight. That would put us up to late this year, or early next year where I think they could feed him to Jon Jones, who I believe would destroy him. Get some use out of the arrogant, but very hyped named before he really does "retire".


----------



## Guy Incognito

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This is going to be a great fight, its the only fight im looking forward to on this card. I give Rashad a speed advantage and he has better head movement/footwork standing up but other than that I think Rampage should win this fight.
> It will be closer than most people think, but Rampage's power will put Rashad's glass chin on the canvas at some point eventually. Some things to keep in mind:
> 
> 1. Rampage's only loss in recent years was to Forrest, which was a debatable decision in which Rampage was hardly overwhelmed or dominated.
> 2. Rashad has shown a vulnerability to getting rrocked, as evidenced by his fights with Thiago silva and Machida.
> 3. If you think Rashad will win because of some "master gameplan" by Greg Jackson or something, remember that Rampage just beat Keith Jardine (another Greg Jackson fighter).
> 4. Machida and Shogun both picked Rampage to win this fight in recent interviews, for what it's worth.


i don't agree with rashad having head movement i have never seen him dodge a punch


----------



## Kado

Simply put I want Rashad to win this fight. I think he will take it to the ground, and look to pound Rampage out there. This fight could go either way, but it will be fun.


----------



## Futuristic88

Rampage by KO in the second or third. The tension was great on the Ultimate Fighter, and I think Rampage is ready to destroy him. Can't wait to see this fight, it will be electrifying.


----------



## Mckeever

That silly, childish bobbing and weaving rashad does in the octagon is not effective head movement. Im sure he does that just to try and impress the judges or some thing? His boxing is really quite poor.


----------



## UFCFAN89

War Page!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## osmium

Rampage via jackknife powerbomb.


----------



## morninglightmt

Rampage has all the tools to win this fight, but I don't think his head has been in it for a long time. He didn't look at all impressive in the Jardine fight and that was over a year ago. I don't think his training camp is a good one and I think the ring rust and mental games will be a factor as well.

Rashad's stand up since the Liddell fight has been very over-rated. He got picked apart by Forrest's jabs, he got destroyed by Machida's precise striking and he almost got TKO'd by Silva. That said, Jackson isn't known for his jabs and if Evans can stay away from the right hook he'll be ok.

Both these guys have plenty of KO power, great wrestling and GnP and I would say about equal cardio under normal conditions. However I think Jackon's ring rust and mental state will be the determining factors in the fight. I'm picking Rashad Evans by 3rd round TKO.

Plus their time on TUF made me an Evans fan and a Page hater. So I'm ready for Rampage to be the victim of some of that "black on black CRIME!!!" lol


----------



## Guy Incognito

morninglightmt said:


> Rampage has all the tools to win this fight, but I don't think his head has been in it for a long time. He didn't look at all impressive in the Jardine fight and that was over a year ago. I don't think his training camp is a good one and I think the ring rust and mental games will be a factor as well.
> 
> Rashad's stand up since the Liddell fight has been very over-rated. He got picked apart by Forrest's jabs, he got destroyed by Machida's precise striking and he almost got TKO'd by Silva. That said, Jackson isn't known for his jabs and if Evans can stay away from the right hook he'll be ok.
> 
> Both these guys have plenty of KO power, great wrestling and GnP and I would say about equal cardio under normal conditions. However I think Jackon's ring rust and mental state will be the determining factors in the fight. I'm picking Rashad Evans by 3rd round TKO.
> 
> Plus their time on TUF made me an Evans fan and a Page hater. So I'm ready for Rampage to be the victim of some of that "black on black CRIME!!!" lol


rashad doesn't really have any ko power standing apart from a over the top haymaker like pretty much everyone. AND RASHAD GETTING A TKO IS HIGHLY UNLIKELY


----------



## the ultimate

Rampage will knock him out I think. He will have too much power for Rashad and will get the win.


----------



## Icculus

I picked Rampage because Im doubtful that Rashad's relentless TD gameplan will work on Rampage as well as it worked on T.Silva, Bonnar, and Bisping. 

Rampage has 1 punch KO power so Rashad will probably stick and move and try to frustrate Page with his speed like he did to Liddell. Id like to see Rampage take the fight to Rashad and clinch him against the fence and bash him with knees and uppercuts with his freakish strength. And I gotta think he has been working his MT like crazy considering his losses to Wandy and Shogun. Either that or he'll catch Rashad with a big counter hook.

Im still not sure if Rampage is back for real, and Im still not sure how good Rashad really is. Should be an awesome fight unless Rampage doesnt have his head screwed on.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Icculus said:


> I picked Rampage because Im doubtful that Rashad's relentless TD gameplan will work on Rampage as well as it worked on T.Silva, Bonnar, and Bisping.
> 
> .


Rashad will definitely not shoot in on Rampage in the first round. It's going to mirror the Chuck fight and Forrest's fight vs Rampage to an extent. I guarantee you that Rashad will outstrike Rampage so long as he can not get tagged clean. Scary thing with Rampage is it's not just his power hand Rashad will have to move around, Rampage's jab is as hard as most people's cross, so that creates problems in itself. 

That said, that's all Rampage really has over Rashad - harder punches and strength. I suppose it's fair to say he has better defensive boxing but look for Rashad throw some hard ass leg kicks into Page's forearms. Rashad isn't exactly weak himself and has knockout power in both his hands AND feet. He is definitely the superior grappler and, if the fight does go to the ground, Rashad will sub his arse with a RNC After a bit of ground and pound, which Rampage won't expect. I'm calling it. RNC in the third round.

There are going to be a lot of upset people.


----------



## Guy Incognito

The Dark Knight said:


> Rashad will definitely not shoot in on Rampage in the first round. It's going to mirror the Chuck fight and Forrest's fight vs Rampage to an extent. I guarantee you that Rashad will outstrike Rampage so long as he can not get tagged clean. Scary thing with Rampage is it's not just his power hand Rashad will have to move around, Rampage's jab is as hard as most people's cross, so that creates problems in itself.
> 
> That said, that's all Rampage really has over Rashad - harder punches and strength. I suppose it's fair to say he has better defensive boxing but look for Rashad throw some hard ass leg kicks into Page's forearms. Rashad isn't exactly weak himself and has knockout power in both his hands AND feet. He is definitely the superior grappler and, if the fight does go to the ground, Rashad will sub his arse with a RNC After a bit of ground and pound, which Rampage won't expect. I'm calling it. RNC in the third round.
> 
> There are going to be a lot of upset people.


rampage doesn't use a jab, forrest was all over rashad, rampage destroyed chuck both times, chuck won the first rnd, rashad was winning the second up until the KO, rashad has never showed good striking in any area, never konocked out any one on the feet with his hands apart from chuck with an over hand hay maker, couldn't hurt forrest until the ground and pound, couldn't hurt thiago silva, got touched the second time against silva and buckled, rampage hasn't been subbed, since the legend that is sakuraba subbed him in 2001. also no one has ever GnP rampage while the only people rashad has GnP have been forrest and jason lambert.

bottom line is, rashad is a bitch.


----------



## Danm2501

I agree with pretty much all of that TDK, bar the fight ending by submission. Rashad might be a black belt in BJJ, but he's never submitted anyone, and Rampage's sub defence is actually quite good. He's only ever been submitted once in his career, 9 years ago by Kazushi Sakuraba, when Rampage was very inexperienced and unknown. I do see Rashad winning the fight, but I see it going to decision. I don't think Rashad is going to finish Rampage.


----------



## The505Butcher

guy incognito said:


> rampage doesn't use a jab, forrest was all over rashad, rampage destroyed chuck both times, chuck won the first rnd, rashad was winning the second up until the KO, rashad has never showed good striking in any area, never konocked out any one on the feet with his hands apart from chuck with an over hand hay maker, couldn't hurt forrest until the ground and pound, couldn't hurt thiago silva, got touched the second time against silva and buckled, rampage hasn't been subbed, since the legend that is sakuraba subbed him in 2001. also no one has ever GnP rampage while the only people rashad has GnP have been forrest and jason lambert.
> 
> bottom line is, rashad is a bitch.


You mean the forrest that beat Rampage and lost to Rashad? Chuck was not winning that fight and I would actually give that fight to Rashad since he landed a lot more strikes. Forrest did not hurt Rashad at all in that fight like he did to Rampage. Subbing might be hard but GnP Rashad is the best at it. If he wants to take you down, you go down. Bottom line, Rashad>Rampage. Only thing Rampage has going for him is power and strength. It is Rashads fight to lose IMO.


----------



## tap nap or snap

I voted for rampage, but I think he has a very slight edge, evans is faster and that counts for a lot, but i don't think evans will trade punches with him, I think he'll try for a bunch of leg kicks and then go for take downs. now hopefully rampage has closed that hole in his game and will check the kicks, i think that will be the difference, either way, he has good TDD. I see this fight only goign to the ground if someone is rocked in an exchange, and I think that someone is more likely to be evans. still as i said, very close fight 55/45 rampage over evans


----------



## khoveraki

The505Butcher said:


> You mean the forrest that beat Rampage and lost to Rashad? Chuck was not winning that fight and I would actually give that fight to Rashad since he landed a lot more strikes. Forrest did not hurt Rashad at all in that fight like he did to Rampage. Subbing might be hard but GnP Rashad is the best at it. If he wants to take you down, you go down. Bottom line, Rashad>Rampage. Only thing Rampage has going for him is power and strength. It is Rashads fight to lose IMO.


Let's just do a quick career breakdown:

Rashad's career:

*Split decision to Brad Imes*
(1/3 judges though Imes won)

*Split decision to Sam Hoger*
(1/3 judges though Hoger won)

*Majority Decision to Bonnar* 
(1/3 judges though it was a draw)

*KO of Sean Salmon*
(who?)

*KO of Jason Lambert*

*Draw to Tito Ortiz*
(Ortiz lost a point, would have won otherwise)
*
Split decision to Michael Bisping*
(1/3 judges though BISPING beat Rashad, Bisping.)

*KO of Liddell*

*TKO of Forrest*
*
KO'd by Lyoto*
(1 of only 2 people to ever be knocked out by Lyoto)

*Decision to Thiago Silva*
(Rashad landed more take-downs than punches, nearly finished in the third).



So he may be technically 14-1(1), but realistically he hasn't had anything close to a dominant career.

Rampage on the other hand has beaten Wanderlei, Liddell, Jardine, Henderson, Murillo, Lindland, Arona, and unified the Pride 205 and UFC 205lb titles, going 5-1 in the UFC with his only loss being a close decision.


I'm pulling for Rashad because I want to see Shogun vs Rashad, but honestly I don't see a way for him to win. Rampage has better wrestling (references: Henderson vs Rampage compared to Rashad vs Ortiz), way harder striking, more proven cardio, and a MUCH better chin.


----------



## BobbyCooper

lol khov thats a hell of a funny breakdown :happy01:


----------



## The505Butcher

khoveraki said:


> Let's just do a quick career breakdown:
> 
> Rashad's career:
> 
> *Split decision to Brad Imes*
> (1/3 judges though Imes won)
> 
> *Split decision to Sam Hoger*
> (1/3 judges though Hoger won)
> 
> *Majority Decision to Bonnar*
> (1/3 judges though it was a draw)
> 
> *KO of Sean Salmon*
> (who?)
> 
> *KO of Jason Lambert*
> 
> *Draw to Tito Ortiz*
> (Ortiz lost a point, would have won otherwise)
> *
> Split decision to Michael Bisping*
> (1/3 judges though BISPING beat Rashad, Bisping.)
> 
> *KO of Liddell*
> 
> *TKO of Forrest*
> *
> KO'd by Lyoto*
> (1 of only 2 people to ever be knocked out by Lyoto)
> 
> *Decision to Thiago Silva*
> (Rashad landed more take-downs than punches, nearly finished in the third).
> 
> 
> 
> So he may be technically 14-1(1), but realistically he hasn't had anything close to a dominant career.
> 
> Rampage on the other hand has beaten Wanderlei, Liddell, Jardine, Henderson, Murillo, Lindland, Arona, and unified the Pride 205 and UFC 205lb titles, going 5-1 in the UFC with his only loss being a close decision.
> 
> 
> I'm pulling for Rashad because I want to see Shogun vs Rashad, but honestly I don't see a way for him to win. Rampage has better wrestling (references: Henderson vs Rampage compared to Rashad vs Ortiz), way harder striking, more proven cardio, and a MUCH better chin.


You just showed that Evans has victories over everyone except one person who a lot of people consider the best fighter in the world. and yet you don't bring up that Rampage has lost 7 times in total? Yes a lot of people did not like how Rashad liked in his early days but lets not insult the guy's skill. He has great takedowns of opponents who are larger than him and has stood and traded with some of the best strikers in the UFC. He lost to Lyotot because he is cocky and had his mouth wide open and hopefully he has learned from that mistake. 

Henderson lost because he has this foolish notion that he can stand and strike with the best out there. He did not go for TDs like he should have been doing. I mean Henderson just lost to sheilds in a weight class lower than that and you think that that proves Rampages TDD? Rampage is strong but he is going to learn what a faster and more technical fighter can do to him, just like the Shogun fight.


----------



## morninglightmt

khoveraki said:


> Let's just do a quick career breakdown:
> 
> Rashad's career:
> 
> *Split decision to Brad Imes*
> (1/3 judges though Imes won)
> 
> *Split decision to Sam Hoger*
> (1/3 judges though Hoger won)
> 
> *Majority Decision to Bonnar*
> (1/3 judges though it was a draw)
> 
> *KO of Sean Salmon*
> (who?)
> 
> *KO of Jason Lambert*
> 
> *Draw to Tito Ortiz*
> (Ortiz lost a point, would have won otherwise)
> *
> Split decision to Michael Bisping*
> (1/3 judges though BISPING beat Rashad, Bisping.)
> 
> *KO of Liddell*
> 
> *TKO of Forrest*
> *
> KO'd by Lyoto*
> (1 of only 2 people to ever be knocked out by Lyoto)
> 
> *Decision to Thiago Silva*
> (Rashad landed more take-downs than punches, nearly finished in the third).
> 
> 
> 
> So he may be technically 14-1(1), but realistically he hasn't had anything close to a dominant career.
> 
> Rampage on the other hand has beaten Wanderlei, Liddell, Jardine, Henderson, Murillo, Lindland, Arona, and unified the Pride 205 and UFC 205lb titles, going 5-1 in the UFC with his only loss being a close decision.
> 
> 
> I'm pulling for Rashad because I want to see Shogun vs Rashad, but honestly I don't see a way for him to win. Rampage has better wrestling (references: Henderson vs Rampage compared to Rashad vs Ortiz), way harder striking, more proven cardio, and a MUCH better chin.


Lindland got ROBBED in that decision and everyone knows it. People should stop checking wikipedia and sherdog and go back and watch the actual fight.


----------



## imissyellowcard

I guess im going to be the only one to say it. This fight is gonna be a snoozer. Yes, the hype and rivalry between the two fighters makes for a great backdrop, and im sure the weigh-ins will be fun, as will the first couple min. of the fight for that matter. But, from then on, it will consist of Rashad throwing those cat-pawing type punches that he throws in between multiple take down attempts which, if landed will lead to a significant amount of lnp, as the submission games of both fighters resides somewhere between pittiful and non-existent coupled with the fact that both thier sub-defenses are actually very good, soooooo....no subs in this one. Rampage will walk around flat footed throwing the ocasional power punch and may get lucky enough to land one, but Rashads chin has proven to be a bit tougher than Vandys or Chucks (as of late), so likely, he may get dropped, but he'll probably be able to tie Page up long enough to recover and survive. Of course, I'd love to see a Rampage power bomb, but I'll have to break into my PRIDE library for that. Being that I'm fixin' to drop $45.00 on this fight, I hope I'm wrong, but......I really think we should get ready for a snooze-fest.


----------



## michelangelo

'Shad will be disciplined enough to stick to his gameplan (taking Quinton down, and holding him there for as long as possible). 

But at some point, one or both of these guys are gonna start swinging for the fences.

I expect fireworks, quite frankly.


----------



## Guy Incognito

The505Butcher said:


> You mean the forrest that beat Rampage and lost to Rashad? Chuck was not winning that fight and I would actually give that fight to Rashad since he landed a lot more strikes. Forrest did not hurt Rashad at all in that fight like he did to Rampage. Subbing might be hard but GnP Rashad is the best at it. If he wants to take you down, you go down. Bottom line, Rashad>Rampage. Only thing Rampage has going for him is power and strength. It is Rashads fight to lose IMO.


i don't know where you got rashad being the best at GnP from.


----------



## FLyMiSeZz

A lot of people sleep on Rashad. When they have the voting polls, "Who do you think will win"? Rashad tends to always lose that vote but then he KO's Liddell. TKO's Griffin. Dominates Thiago. I believe these two guys come May 29th will both look for a KO because they both have KO power. Rashad will however utilize his wrestling background to dominate fight. I calling Rashad all day on this fight


----------



## FLyMiSeZz

A lot of people sleep on Rashad. When they have the voting polls, "Who do you think will win"? Rashad tends to always lose that vote but then he KO's Liddell. TKO's Griffin. Dominates Thiago. I believe these two guys come May 29th will both look for a KO because they both have KO power. Rashad will however utilize his wrestling background to dominate fight. I'm calling Rashad all day on this fight


----------



## Guy Incognito

FLyMiSeZz said:


> A lot of people sleep on Rashad. When they have the voting polls, "Who do you think will win"? Rashad tends to always lose that vote but then he KO's Liddell. TKO's Griffin. Dominates Thiago. I believe these two guys come May 29th will both look for a KO because they both have KO power. Rashad will however utilize his wrestling background to dominate fight. I'm calling Rashad all day on this fight


rampage has ko power, rashad has a haymaker that has only landed once, wait a second doesn't everybody have a haymaker


----------



## FLyMiSeZz

No actually, everybody doesn't have a haymaker. I mean of course there is no doubt Rampage cleary is the more powerful fighter. But Rashad is more technical. Rashad will look for that one opening and go for the KO. Other than that I see Rashad dominating with TD's


----------



## morninglightmt

guy incognito said:


> rampage has ko power, rashad has a haymaker that has only landed once, wait a second doesn't everybody have a haymaker


Eh, Since going to LHW he's 8-1-1 with 3 KO/TKOs by punches and 1 KO by headkick. In conclusion, you really don't know jack shat.


----------



## Thelegend

in conclusion i think page wins this fight by either early tko or ud. rashad does not throw kicks and his reach will make him more hesitant i belive to throw kicks, which he has not done in fights previous. I dont think hes gonna start throwing kicks at a high level all of a sudden when his offense standing has mostly consisted of boxing.

if anything, page goes in and takes rahad down in this fight.lol, people sleep on rahsad but in the end even rashdad is gonna go to sleep on himself on the 28th. the only thing working in shads favor is page and his time out of fighting, thats it IMO. other than page gassing he has the experience, the power and the speed to keep up with rashad. i guess he looks faster (rashad) because he likes to move his head around when no punches are being thrown?JK

rahsad is not more technical, contrary to popular belief. he is just like page and throws little leg kicks focusing on punches, one head kick does not mean the guy has a diverse standup game. his top control is not great and if he gets page down, i doubht he has the strength or technique to keep it there. sorry page is most likely gonna take this and get shogun next.


----------



## Guy Incognito

morninglightmt said:


> Eh, Since going to LHW he's 8-1-1 with 3 KO/TKOs by punches and 1 KO by headkick. In conclusion, you really don't know jack shat.


jason lambert, a can and it was from GnP.

chuck liddel, old

forrest griffin = once again it was from GnP, couldn't hurt him the entire time it was standing.

rashad = average standing power and technique at best.


you don't know shit



morninglightmt said:


> Eh, Since going to LHW he's 8-1-1 with 3 KO/TKOs by punches and 1 KO by headkick. In conclusion, you really don't know jack shat.


jason lambert, a can and it was from GnP.

chuck liddel, old

forrest griffin = once again it was from GnP, couldn't hurt him the entire time it was standing.

rashad = average standing power and technique at best.


you don't know shit.


----------



## khoveraki

morninglightmt said:


> Lindland got ROBBED in that decision and everyone knows it. People should stop checking wikipedia and sherdog and go back and watch the actual fight.


Lindland greased in that fight and reaked so bad the first three rows were personally offended. And honestly I don't know if he was robbed, it was a close fight period.

Murillo maybe was robbed. But Rampage even admitted it and tried to give the prize to the Ninja.


Keep in mind, Rampage trained like one day a week during Pride.


----------



## _JB_

*RAMPAGE AND EVANS go off on each other ..AGAIN!*






Love this shit........


----------



## kickstar

hahahah...awsome...cant wait


----------



## limba

Hahaha...
These guys realy hate each other!
I love their trash talking and Primetime is also very entertaining!
Can't wait for the fight!


----------



## jasvll

"There's got to be a better way to say that."​


----------



## Ape City

"there's got to be a morning after".


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KClpLzFftU


----------



## Bebop

Rampage sure knows how to run his mouth, and he is funny at times. Though in all honesty, after TUF I can't stand the guy.

On the other hand, Rashad is a much cooler dude.

War Rashad!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

These guys are so extremely repetitious. 

And theres still nothing more pathetic than Rampage's whining over his loss to Forrest.


----------



## morninglightmt

jasvll said:


> "There's got to be a better way to say that."​


I guess you could say I just blue myself


----------



## enceledus

As much as I'd like to see Rampage win this fight... I just don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## JonCR96Z

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/76725-ufc-114-conference-call-rampage-rashad-dana-white.html

Here's the rest of it.


----------



## ptw

Rashad's trash talk was pretty good in this one. The tinman diss was good hahaha


----------



## Canadian Psycho

'Forest didn't beat me, I beat myself... you WEAK, Rashad, you weak...'

Ha-ha-ha. I know it's childish, but that's precisely what makes this so funny. Two grown, very large black men acting like pre-schoolers fighting over a drinking box. I said it before, and I'll say it again... UFC 114: You a bitch.


----------



## The Dark Knight

guy incognito said:


> jason lambert, a can and it was from GnP.
> 
> chuck liddel, old
> 
> forrest griffin = once again it was from GnP, couldn't hurt him the entire time it was standing.
> 
> rashad = average standing power and technique at best.
> 
> 
> you don't know shit


What the hell is wrong with you? Who said you could go around insulting other members on this forum? 

Its easy to dismiss Rashads accomplishments when you are a hardcore Rampage fan. Contrary to what people have said, Jason Lambert was anything but a can when Rashad faced him. In fact, Lambert was a promising up and comer who had something like 4 or 5 good wins up until he was on the receiving end of Rashad's ground and pound. 

Yes, he hasnt been great since then, but I think that is a reflection on his weak mentally than him not being any good. Lambert is uber talented but the fact is Rashad broke him. Lambert was discouraged and ever since he hasnt looked the same or had the confidence that made him such a big up and comer in the first place. Some people who are on a roll and then lose either become a GSP or Brandon Vera. Lamberts the latter. 

Rashad landed some very strong looking leg kicks towards Forrest, with one almost buckling him at one point. Forrest landed the more strikes in the 2 rounds of their fight but none that really hurt him. Definitely 9 to 10 for Forrest but it Rashad was never in any danger, specially since he knew he had 5 rounds to catch Forrest. 

You are entitled to your opinion but stop with the stupid remarks about fighters being bitches. I know you don't really care but there is a good reason why you are in the red. And its not just an anti gold star for those who misbehave. It signifies that you are a member with little to no value and that you do not post anything worth reading about.


----------



## The Dark Knight

> UFC 114: You a bitch.


Lol, nice title. Though I reckon UFC 114: Treat me like a bitch has a bit more of a ring to it. :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho

The Dark Knight said:


> Lol, nice title. Though I reckon UFC 114: Treat me like a bitch has a bit more of a ring to it. :thumb02:


Ha-ha, equally as hilarious/effective.

IOU + Rep... just have to spread some of the wealth around, first :thumbsup:


----------



## M_D

yeah I agree, that they have a way to hype up a fight that allot of people stopped caring about and now it seams everyone is drooling over the fight again, 

I honestly see them actually liking each other, it seams almost like brothers going at it, they may say crap to each other but you can tell behind it all they enjoy each other


----------



## pipe

Rashad via UD


----------



## boney

The Dark Knight said:


> Lol, nice title. Though I reckon UFC 114: Treat me like a bitch has a bit more of a ring to it. :thumb02:


HOW BOUT ufc 114 "homey dont play dat".


----------



## Deftsound

man this shit is soooooooooooooo ******* funny lololol


----------



## Ape City

I like the original. UFC 114: Black on Black Crime.

But "you a bitch" is actually funnier.


----------



## Danm2501

I love this stuff. Rampage's trash talking is so awesome. I liked Rashad's Tin-Man comment too, but found it quite strange that he of all people was accusing Rampage of having a glass chin. WTF? Apart from that comment I thought Rashad was pretty funny, and am looking forward to the fight a lot. I don't actually want either guy to lose though, as I like both guys. Rashad's grown on me quite a bit thanks to his appearances on MMA Live (same goes for Florian) and Rampage is just a legend. Hopefully we get a real war. Would love a back-and-forth war that goes to a decision, that'd be so awesome.


----------



## swpthleg

Canadian Psycho said:


> 'Forest didn't beat me, I beat myself... you WEAK, Rashad, you weak...'
> 
> Ha-ha-ha. I know it's childish, but that's precisely what makes this so funny. Two grown, very large black men acting like pre-schoolers fighting over a drinking box. I said it before, and I'll say it again... UFC 114: You a bitch.


Quoted for truth. I thought I was going to hear "no givesbacksies" or something.


----------



## ZENKI1

Rampage speaks the truth.


----------



## Godzuki

Ha ha, more fuel for the fire. I'm so pumped for this fight, I just hope that it lives up to my expectations. War Rampage!


----------



## BrianRClover

jasvll said:


> "There's got to be a better way to say that."​


Even if it means me taking a fatty... I will suck it up!


----------



## The Dark Knight

boney said:


> HOW BOUT ufc 114 "homey dont play dat".


Heh, well I would prefer that one over, say, UFC 114: Wheres your belt?!


----------



## The Horticulturist

getting very excited for this fight.


----------



## SpoKen

Rampage hasn't faced a wrestler like Rashad yet. Don't say Randleman because MMA wrestling has changed greatly since the pride days. Rashad has some of the best takedowns in MMA, taking down nearly anyone he wants at anytime. 

People say Rampage is powerful, this is true. But Rashad fought at heavyweight and took those guys down at will, not to mention that he trains with insanely strong people with Jackson's camp.

I'm just saying people, don't be surprised if Rashad is whoopin his ass with takedowns. I think he'll let Rampage stand back up, just so he can slam his ass again and again to tire him out. Then.. he may get Rampage's back and go for a submission, but probably not, he'll just pound him out in the 2nd or early 3rd.


----------



## Devil_Bingo

Think Rampage can neutralize Rashads wrestling and get the KO. Even if Rashad does out wrestle Rampage i still think Rampage is going to catch him.


----------



## SpoKen

Devil_Bingo said:


> Think Rampage can neutralize Rashads wrestling and get the KO. Even if Rashad does out wrestle Rampage i still think Rampage is going to catch him.


He's not going to catch him off his back.


----------



## Life B Ez

Spoken812 said:


> Rampage hasn't faced a wrestler like Rashad yet. Don't say Randleman because MMA wrestling has changed greatly since the pride days. Rashad has some of the best takedowns in MMA, taking down nearly anyone he wants at anytime.


Dan Henderson my friend......Rampage out grappled and out wrestled him thew whole fight, as much as it pains me to say that, he did. Dan was a two time Olympian. And Rashad couldn't hold Thiago Silva down.....


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I think that the biggest X factor in this fight is going to be what kind of shape Rampage shows up in come fight time.


----------



## Quinton Jackson

People are really overrating the level of Rashard Evan's wrestling ability. He had trouble taking down a middleweight in Bisping and couldn't even hold him down. I didn't see the Tito Ortiz fight but the Michigan State Alumni fought to a draw with a junior college wrestler. 

Seriously what was Rashard's college wrestling record like 48-34? He's a good wrestler but he's not this unstoppable LHW GSP the Rampage haters are trying to make him out to be.


----------



## Life B Ez

Quinton Jackson said:


> People are really overrating the level of Rashard Evan's wrestling ability. He had trouble taking down a middleweight in Bisping and couldn't even hold him down. I didn't see the Tito Ortiz fight but the Michigan State Alumni fought to a draw with a junior college wrestler.
> 
> Seriously what was Rashard's college wrestling record like 48-34? He's a good wrestler but he's not this unstoppable LHW GSP the Rampage haters are trying to make him out to be.


Yeah he was barely .500 at MSU, he wasn't like a three time all American or anything. He was just a starter and the highlight of his college career is he beat Greg Jones.


----------



## The505Butcher

Quinton Jackson said:


> People are really overrating the level of Rashard Evan's wrestling ability. He had trouble taking down a middleweight in Bisping and couldn't even hold him down. I didn't see the Tito Ortiz fight but the Michigan State Alumni fought to a draw with a junior college wrestler.
> 
> Seriously what was Rashard's college wrestling record like 48-34? He's a good wrestler but he's not this unstoppable LHW GSP the Rampage haters are trying to make him out to be.


Nobody is talking about his college wrestling degree. Did GSP do any wrestling before he came into MMA? 

He gets takedowns. He is one of the best at it because he is in great shape and trains with Greg Jackson. When he wants to take you down it happens. Plain as that. That is why people think he is a great wrestler in MMA.

I really enjoy how everyone thinks that Rampage will knock Rahad out in this fight. Page could not finish Jardine and thiago Knocked him out in the first and even Bader got a knock out. Thiago could not Knock out Rashad so? :confused02: 

Yeah I am not going to say it is not a possible because this is MMA but While Rashad has a questionable chin it is extremely hard to hit because of how fast he is. That is why Chuck lost and that is why Rampage is going to lose. Rampage just looks for this huge punch that he hopes lands on the head. Unless he greatly increased his awareness and accuracy this is just going to be just like the Chuck fight except maybe Rashad will look for a TD in the later rounds.


----------



## morninglightmt

What was Jackson's college wrestling record again? :confused02:


----------



## SpoKen

Life B Ez said:


> Dan Henderson my friend......Rampage out grappled and out wrestled him thew whole fight, as much as it pains me to say that, he did. Dan was a two time Olympian. And Rashad couldn't hold Thiago Silva down.....


Rashad is faster than Hendo, and Hendo got Rampage down, not to mention that greco roman wrestling focuses on upper body while Rashad attacks the legs with his takedowns.

Thiago Silva has better sweeps than Rampage.


----------



## Guy Incognito

why did coldcall get banned


----------



## No_Mercy

I have to say Rampage and Rashad probably had the best camp in their careers for this fight. They genuinely do not like each other and you can tell they're taking the fight seriously. Rashad's conditioning looks phenomenal and Jackson's metamorphis has begun from the jokester to "Rampage." Strangely this fight can go all three rounds although everyone probably wants to see a KNOCKOUT. 

I see Rampage hunting Rashad down willing to take leg kicks and punches to land his own counter. Then Rashad feeling his power will attempt takedowns. Then it'll be a grappling and clinch fest. This has to be the Greg Jackson plan; to weather the storm, use good movement, and grind out Rampage hence bringing in Shane Carwin for training. Don't think he can get a better training partner than the "Rhino" himself. 

With that being said Rampage has so much power in his hands that he's capable of hurting Sugar at anytime. Where Thiago Silva was unable to capitalize on a wobbly Rashad Evans, Rampage will take care of business. 

Rampage by TKO third round.


----------



## SpoKen

No_Mercy said:


> I have to say Rampage and Rashad probably had the best camp in their careers for this fight. They genuinely do not like each other and you can tell they're taking the fight seriously. Rashad's conditioning looks phenomenal and Jackson's metamorphis has begun from the jokester to "Rampage." Strangely this fight can go all three rounds although everyone probably wants to see a KNOCKOUT.
> 
> I see Rampage hunting Rashad down willing to take leg kicks and punches to land his own counter. Then Rashad feeling his power will attempt takedowns. Then it'll be a grappling and clinch fest. This has to be the Greg Jackson plan; to weather the storm, use good movement, and grind out Rampage hence bringing in Shane Carwin for training. Don't think he can get a better training partner than the "Rhino" himself.
> 
> With that being said Rampage has so much power in his hands that he's *capable of hurting Sugar at anytime*. Where Thiago Silva was unable to capitalize on a wobbly Rashad Evans, Rampage will take care of business.
> 
> Rampage by TKO third round.


No he's not. He can land a powerful blow and hurt him sure, but Rashad has a great chin, and I think Thiago hits just as hard, if not harder than Rampage. Look at Silva's record, he has 11 wins by KO in 16 fights, and most of them in the first round.

If Rashad can weather Thiago's storm and survive, I'm sure he can handle Rampage's and thrive.


----------



## No_Mercy

We'll just have to see when the time comes...


----------



## the ultimate

Spoken812 said:


> No he's not. He can land a powerful blow and hurt him sure, but Rashad has a great chin, and I think Thiago hits just as hard, if not harder than Rampage. Look at Silva's record, he has 11 wins by KO in 16 fights, and most of them in the first round.
> 
> If Rashad can weather Thiago's storm and survive, I'm sure he can handle Rampage's and thrive.


I disagree. Rashad does not have a great chin, big exaggeration. He has been hurt in his last 2 fights and Thiago would have finished him if he picked his shots and remained composed. And a fair few of Thaigo's stoppages have been from using his BJJ and getting the mount. Shows he has power but it's not the same as punching power standing up. Rampage has more power than Thaigo Silva.


----------



## Quinton Jackson

The505Butcher said:


> Nobody is talking about his college wrestling degree. Did GSP do any wrestling before he came into MMA?
> 
> He gets takedowns. He is one of the best at it because he is in great shape and trains with Greg Jackson. When he wants to take you down it happens. Plain as that. That is why people think he is a great wrestler in MMA.
> 
> I really enjoy how everyone thinks that Rampage will knock Rahad out in this fight. Page could not finish Jardine and thiago Knocked him out in the first and even Bader got a knock out. Thiago could not Knock out Rashad so? :confused02:
> 
> Yeah I am not going to say it is not a possible because this is MMA but While Rashad has a questionable chin it is extremely hard to hit because of how fast he is. That is why Chuck lost and that is why Rampage is going to lose. Rampage just looks for this huge punch that he hopes lands on the head. Unless he greatly increased his awareness and accuracy this is just going to be just like the Chuck fight except maybe Rashad will look for a TD in the later rounds.


Rashard Evans is a good wrestler but at times, he had trouble taking down Bisping who's not exactly known for his wrestling and isn't nearly as big and strong as Rampage. 

He's not nearly dynamic enough to set his takedowns up with strikes like GSP and he doesn't have the brute force to drive through people like Koscheck or Sonnen.

There's no doubt that a smaller man can take down a bigger/stronger guy if the smaller guy has good technique. But the thing is Rampage has excellent takedown defense and he's arguably the strongest light heavyweight in the UFC. He's not just going to fall over like Thiago Silva. I just don't think Rashard's technique is good enough to just take Rampage down at will. They're going to end up tangled against the cage where it will be strength vs strength and Rashard is too small to overpower Rampage. If he does get him down, his top control isn't good enough to keep him down either.

Rashard is going to expend a lot of energy trying to take and/or hold Rampage down.

Rashard's speed is also exaggerated. He bounces around on his feet, jumps in, throws a 1-2 combo and starts sidestepping/backpedaling right after.


----------



## The Dark Knight

No_Mercy said:


> Then Rashad feeling his power will attempt takedowns. Then it'll be a grappling and clinch fest. This has to be the Greg Jackson plan; to weather the storm, use good movement, and grind out Rampage hence bringing in Shane Carwin for training. Don't think he can get a better training partner than the "Rhino" himself.
> .


Didn't know Greg Jacko brought in Shane Carwin. I don't think that weathering the storm is the best idea when it comes to Rampage because when Rampage does settle in and control the pace, he is pretty hard to shake off. Rashad can't give Rampage any confidence whatsoever and cannot afford to respect his power too much, much like Forrest did and just go in there and focus on what he needs to do rather than what Rampage is going to do. The plan will similar to the gameplan for Chuck.



the ultimate said:


> I disagree. Rashad does not have a great chin, big exaggeration. He has been hurt in his last 2 fights and Thiago would have finished him if he picked his shots and remained composed. And a fair few of Thaigo's stoppages have been from using his BJJ and getting the mount. Shows he has power but it's not the same as punching power standing up. Rampage has more power than Thaigo Silva.


Rashad's chin used to be incredible prior to fighting Lyoto Machida. My man was hard fight ending hits in his fight with the 6,7 260 plus Brad Imes. Took a hard kick to the head from Sam Hoger and didnt even drop. Also took everything Forrest could give him. Evans chin was the best in the division. I think its more vulnerable now than it used to be because of his knockout to Machida, but I wouldnt call it a 'glass jaw', specially since T.Silva wobbled him and couldnt finish. 

I think we should be applauding the fact that Rashad didnt go to sleep after being tagged by a heavy handed guy Silva. Any normal fighter would have been finished from that exchange. That said, if Rampage connects with anybody its lights out.


----------



## Life B Ez

Spoken812 said:


> No he's not. He can land a powerful blow and hurt him sure, but Rashad has a great chin, and I think Thiago hits just as hard, if not harder than Rampage. Look at Silva's record, he has 11 wins by KO in 16 fights, and most of them in the first round.
> 
> If Rashad can weather Thiago's storm and survive, I'm sure he can handle Rampage's and thrive.


Okay, I know Rashad is your favorite fighter and all, but that's crazy......Thiago hit harder than Rampage? Are kidding? Thiago 11 KOs are against cans, the only notable KO he has is over KEITH JARDINE!!! Rampage has KO'd Chuck twice, Wand, Eastman, Randleman and he almost finish Forrest twice if the bell hadn't saved him and he nearly KO'd Dan Henderson. 

Rashad's chin is debatable too, it may not be terrible, but to say it's great is just as ridiculous. He got dropped by Machida and Thiago. He had a hard time standing with Forrest. He has a highlight reel KO on Chuck.......that's about it and we've seen what Page did to Chuck twice.

Rashad has to take Page down and grind out a win, if he stands he'll get stanky legged again.


----------



## SpoKen

Quinton Jackson said:


> Rashard Evans is a good wrestler but at times, he had trouble taking down Bisping who's not exactly known for his wrestling and isn't nearly as big and strong as Rampage.
> 
> *He's not nearly dynamic enough to set his takedowns up with strikes* like GSP and he doesn't have the brute force to drive through people like Koscheck or Sonnen.
> 
> There's no doubt that a smaller man can take down a bigger/stronger guy if the smaller guy has good technique. But the thing is Rampage has excellent takedown defense and he's arguably the strongest light heavyweight in the UFC. He's not just going to fall over like Thiago Silva. I just don't think Rashard's technique is good enough to just take Rampage down at will. They're going to end up tangled against the cage where it will be strength vs strength and Rashard is too small to overpower Rampage. If he does get him down, his top control isn't good enough to keep him down either.
> 
> Rashard is going to expend a lot of energy trying to take and/or hold Rampage down.
> 
> Rashard's speed is also exaggerated. He bounces around on his feet, jumps in, throws a 1-2 combo and starts sidestepping/backpedaling right after.


I almost wanted to stop reading. Did you not see his last fight where he opened up with stand combinations then took Silva down at will?

Did you not see Forrest laying on top of Rampage for a long time?


----------



## xeberus

I'm the minority taking rashad. But.. I think greg jackson will make the difference in this fight. Rashad is like KJ, but has better wrestling, faster hands, faster movement, better chin and one punch KO power. 

Not to mention I really like rashad as a person on top of as a fighter. I hope he pulls the upset and tkos a gassed rampage in the third!


----------



## The Dark Knight

Life B Ez said:


> Rashad has to take Page down and grind out a win, if he stands he'll get stanky legged again.


Rashad doesn't even have to take Rampage down to win this thing. Rampage can be outstruck and out manoeuvred as guys like Griffin and Jardini showed. I dont think people realise its just as dangerous to stand with Rashad as it is grapple with him. And unlike Forrest and Jardini, Rashad can lay man's out in a split sec.


----------



## the ultimate

The Dark Knight said:


> Didn't know Greg Jacko brought in Shane Carwin. I don't think that weathering the storm is the best idea when it comes to Rampage because when Rampage does settle in and control the pace, he is pretty hard to shake off. Rashad can't give Rampage any confidence whatsoever and cannot afford to respect his power too much, much like Forrest did and just go in there and focus on what he needs to do rather than what Rampage is going to do. The plan will similar to the gameplan for Chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Rashad's chin used to be incredible prior to fighting Lyoto Machida. My man was hard fight ending hits in his fight with the 6,7 260 plus Brad Imes. Took a hard kick to the head from Sam Hoger and didnt even drop. Also took everything Forrest could give him. Evans chin was the best in the division. I think its more vulnerable now than it used to be because of his knockout to Machida, but I wouldnt call it a 'glass jaw', specially since T.Silva wobbled him and couldnt finish.
> 
> I think we should be applauding the fact that Rashad didnt go to sleep after being tagged by a heavy handed guy Silva. Any normal fighter would have been finished from that exchange. That said, if Rampage connects with anybody its lights out.


It doesn't matter if he had an incredible chin in the past, if Rampage conncects with a good shot, this fight is over. I never said he had a glass chin though. 

He took the shot from Thiago but he could have finished that fight if he composed himself. IMO, it was a mistake from Thiago.


----------



## Quinton Jackson

Spoken812 said:


> I almost wanted to stop reading. Did you not see his last fight where he opened up with stand combinations then took Silva down at will?
> 
> Did you not see Forrest laying on top of Rampage for a long time?


Thiago Silva was backing up and covering up against those 1-2 1-1 combos because he has a glass chin and was worried about the takedowns. 

Rashard will have to get within range to land those combos and Rampage will eat those all day and counter with his own. And it's not like Rashard was landing the combos and immediately putting Silva on his ass. There were a few times when Silva tried to tie him up and they ended up against the cage where Rashard proceeded to drag him down but he's not going to drag down someone as strong as Rampage who also happens to have a wrestling background + experience with defending takedowns in MMA.

Rampage's leg was almost dead at that point and Forrest is bigger than Rashard so he couldn't just use sheer power to stand up like he would against Rashard. He's had trouble holding down guys closer to his size and strength but Rampage is a different beast. 

Rampage is freakishly strong. He took down prime Chuck Liddell. I don't think he'll slam Rashard but the fact that he's able to pick guys up and slam them is a testament to his strength. 










I admit, there's also the chance that Rampage may have lost some strength as he's aged but it's not like he's 40 and I don't think his body has gone through too much wear and tear and he hasn't really had any injuries that would affect his core strength. He may have lost a bit but I don't think it's a significant decline. I think he just stopped slamming people because it uses a lot of energy and he's fallen in love with his hands.

Someone else mentioned that this fight could go like the Liddell fight where Rashard stayed out of the pocket and moved around to avoid the big shots. Rashard may be a little faster than Rampage but I don't think his timing is fast enough to completely avoid him and Rampage isn't going to be as slow as the out-of-prime Chuck Liddell in that fight.


----------



## No_Mercy

Rashad is not an MMA fighter. He's a wrestler/athlete turned hybrid "mma" fighter. Rampage has faced far more superior opposition and has been battle tested. The only thing going for Rashad was the fact that Rampage was laid off for nine months and the fact he has Greg Jackson behind him formulating game plans. He got exposed by Machida.

Besides who doesn't want to see Shogun vs Rampage again. Rashad outside of fighting seems like a koo dude, but he should take on a career in commentating.


----------



## punchbag

Xerxes said:


> *Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Quinton "Rampage" Jackson facing Rashad "Sugar" Evans in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


I think this fight stays standing, Rashad in my opinion "may" be able to take Rampage down, but will find it hard to do anything on the ground.
I feel Rampage has the power advantage,but rashads boxing just edges it against Rampage, if he stays cool and doesn't get into a war, his main chance of defeat imo, I see Rashad sticking and moving his way to victory.


----------



## SpoKen

No_Mercy said:


> *Rashad is not an MMA fighter.* He's a wrestler/athlete turned hybrid "mma" fighter. *Rampage has faced far more superior opposition and has been battle tested.* The only thing going for Rashad was the fact that Rampage was laid off for nine months and the fact he has Greg Jackson behind him formulating game plans. *He got exposed by Machida.*
> 
> Besides who doesn't want to see Shogun vs Rampage again. Rashad outside of fighting seems like a koo dude, *but he should take on a career in commentating.*


1. Rashad is a hybrid MMA fighter.. you mean a complete fighter with stand up and great wrestling?

2. How has Rampage looked lately?

3. He got exposed by Machida or lost to Machida? If he was exposed, than tell me the full proof plan to beating Rashad.

4. Rampage should stick to movies, and I think he will after saturday.


----------



## xRoxaz

Spoken812 said:


> 1. Rashad is a hybrid MMA fighter.. you mean a complete fighter with stand up and great wrestling?
> 
> 2. How has Rampage looked lately?
> 
> 3. He got exposed by Machida or lost to Machida? If he was exposed, than tell me the full proof plan to beating Rashad.
> 
> 4. Rampage should stick to movies, and I think he will after saturday.


Rashad's chin has been exposed by both Machida and Thiago, I dont think he stands any chance in standing with Rampage, on the ground he must have better cardio then he showed in his last fight because if he dusnt he's not going to control Rampage very long, I think the fight is heavily in Rampage's favour, Rashad should drop down to Middle weight I think he will do well there.


----------



## SpoKen

xRoxaz said:


> Rashad's chin has been exposed by both Machida and Thiago, I dont think he stands any chance in standing with Rampage, on the ground he must have better cardio then he showed in his last fight because if he dusnt he's not going to control Rampage very long, I think the fight is heavily in Rampage's favour, Rashad should drop down to Middle weight I think he will do well there.


Thiago has a ton of KO's in his career and couldn't finish him. Machida hit him with 1000 shots before he went to sleep. I actually think it's a testament to how good his chin is. He's been popped hard plenty of times and didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## The505Butcher

Spoken812 said:


> Thiago has a ton of KO's in his career and couldn't finish him. Machida hit him with 1000 shots before he went to sleep. I actually think it's a testament to how good his chin is. He's been popped hard plenty of times and didn't even break a sweat.


I agree. He has been Knocked out once with his mouth wide open while trying to crack jokes and everyone says he does not have a chin anymore. As long as he has learned from his mistakes I think that he will show everyone how good his chin is. Thoug granted if he does the same thing that he did to Machida to Rampage then we will probably see another KO of rashad because his chin is not that good. Rashad should use his superior speed and boxing ability to open up Rampage and then if not get a KO get the TD.

And to everyone who says Rashad does not have speed what makes you think that? He moves his head fast because he is fast. How is him moving his head fast, making it so his opponents can not get a clean shot at his face, all of a sudden make him slow?


----------



## No_Mercy

Spoken812 said:


> 1. Rashad is a hybrid MMA fighter.. you mean a complete fighter with stand up and great wrestling?
> 
> 2. How has Rampage looked lately?
> 
> 3. He got exposed by Machida or lost to Machida? If he was exposed, than tell me the full proof plan to beating Rashad.
> 
> 4. Rampage should stick to movies, and I think he will after saturday.


Rashad is an athlete turned mma fighter like majority of the roster today. Is it not a coincidence that majority of the title holders with the exception of Brock all have a martial arts background; BJ Penn (BJJ) before Edgar took over, GSP (Kyukushin Karate), Anderson Silva (Taekwondo, Muay Thai, Lyoto (Machida/Shotokan Karate), and now Shogun with Muay Thai. 

All in all this will be a competitive matchup because I can see that both are taking this fight damn seriously and are training like mad men. I see Rashad grinding out the win or Rampage TKOing him. If I had to pick I'd still say Rampage by TKO 3rd round. 

Rashad isn't a bad fighter by any means he comes across with a lot of swagger and there's a general consensus for it. Nothing to take to heart. 

I like Rampage, but if he goes up against Shogun or Wanderlei I'd say the latter would win and if Shogun/Wand went up against Anderson Silva I'd go with the latter as well. Equal parts opinion and analysis.


----------



## Guy Incognito

people saying rashad has great boxing and head movement makes me lol


----------



## Danm2501

No_Mercy said:


> Rashad is an athlete turned mma fighter like majority of the roster today. Is it not a *coincidence that majority of the title holders with the exception of Brock all have a martial arts background*; BJ Penn (BJJ) before Edgar took over, GSP (Kyukushin Karate), Anderson Silva (Taekwondo, Muay Thai, Lyoto (Machida/Shotokan Karate), and now Shogun with Muay Thai.


Wrestling's not a martial art? ITSTL.


----------



## osmium

No_Mercy said:


> I like Rampage, but if he goes up against Shogun or Wanderlei I'd say the latter would win and if Shogun/Wand went up against Anderson Silva I'd go with the latter as well. Equal parts opinion and analysis.


He fought Wandy and murder raped him.


----------



## xRoxaz

osmium said:


> He fought Wandy and murder raped him.



Yes once out of the 3 fights, Wanderlei almost killed him in their second fight.


----------



## Thelegend

Spoken812 said:


> 1. Rashad is a hybrid MMA fighter.. you mean a complete fighter with stand up and great wrestling?
> 
> 2. How has Rampage looked lately?
> 
> 3. He got exposed by Machida or lost to Machida? If he was exposed, than tell me the full proof plan to beating Rashad.
> 
> 4. Rampage should stick to movies, and I think he will after saturday.


2. how did rashad look against thiago? not too good IMO

3.getting exposed and losing aren't all that different, if you lose it means you were not the better fighter and you lacked something to win at the time-or your opponent had more than you ;a plan to beat you that worked. Machida caught rahad playing games when he should have been following the greg jackson plan-unless of course that plan was to taunt Machida till he got mad and threw a ktfo at Rashad. 
I want rampage to put rashad on his back in this one and get a solid win but i have no problem with him standing and knocking him out. Rampage is bigger and stronger, rashad tdd is unproven, it would be smart imo to put him on his back and try some gnp to take him out-would be a good warm up in anticipation to face shogun as well.

4. he should do a movie about how he trained up prior to him sending rashad to the hospital. Spotlighting Rashad Jr and his accurate prediction on primetime, and after saturday....he will.:thumb02:



xRoxaz said:


> Yes once out of the 3 fights, Wanderlei almost killed him in their second fight.


it took 1000 knees to do that and wand almost got knocked out as well in that fight it was back and forth till he got caught in the clinch which was his Achilles heel back then.


----------



## xRoxaz

Thelegend said:


> it took 1000 knees to do that and wand almost got knocked out as well in that fight it was back and forth till he got caught in the clinch which was his Achilles heel back then.


If it took Wanderlei 1k knees to ktfo Rampage then Rampage really does suck for taking 1000 knees haha, but no it was more like 4 and my point is Wanderlei won 2 out of the 3 fights so he's still the better man out of the 2 formally.


----------



## Thelegend

sorry it will always be what have you done for me lately. page won the most recent fight and thats all i care about.


----------



## Life B Ez

Thelegend said:


> sorry it will always be what have you done for me lately. page won the most recent fight and thats all i care about.


Page had lost one fight in the UFC it was a decision via leg kick. It was also a fight he almost won twice, but the bell saved Forrest. 

People saying Rashad can win I think is valid, people saying Rashad can win by standing KO is laughable. Page has been stopped four times, twice by knees from prime Wand, once by kicks that aren't legal in the UFC by Shogun and by RNC from Sakuraba after he slammed him ten times trying to KO him. 

Even if Rashad's chin is good enough to stand with Page, why even bother putting it to the test? Because he's too arrogant to be smart about this fight?


----------



## Thelegend

Life B Ez said:


> Page had lost one fight in the UFC it was a decision via leg kick. It was also a fight he almost won twice, but the bell saved Forrest.
> 
> People saying Rashad can win I think is valid, people saying Rashad can win by standing KO is laughable. Page has been stopped four times, twice by knees from prime Wand, once by kicks that aren't legal in the UFC by Shogun and by RNC from Sakuraba after he slammed him ten times trying to KO him.
> 
> Even if Rashad's chin is good enough to stand with Page, why even bother putting it to the test? *Because he's too arrogant to be smart about this fight?*


hah i wish, even i dont think rashad is gonna stand in this one for very long-he learned a lesson when he faced machida. i want page to put rashad on his back and get some gnp for the win but he will want to take him out standing. the smart gameplan to me is put the guy on his back where he is untested and put him to sleep while greg jackson brings out the snuggie that rashad got for rampage to use on himself. then i will go to mma forum and rub it in spokens face....wait what was i talking about again?


----------



## meli083

xRoxaz said:


> If it took Wanderlei 1k knees to ktfo Rampage then Rampage really does suck for taking 1000 knees haha, but no it was more like 4 and my point is Wanderlei won 2 out of the 3 fights so he's still the better man out of the 2 formally.


Ok, we get it, you like Wanderlei. It was more than 4 knees to the head and even after some of those brutal knees Rampage was still trying to take him down albeit unsuccessfully. But he's leap years ahead of his Pride days.

I don't know what shape he'll be in for this fight, but if he shows up like he did for most of his ufc fights, im sorry but Rashad's going down.


----------



## xRoxaz

meli083 said:


> Ok, we get it, you like Wanderlei. It was more than 4 knees to the head and even after some of those brutal knees Rampage was still trying to take him down albeit unsuccessfully. But he's leap years ahead of his Pride days.
> 
> I don't know what shape he'll be in for this fight, but if he shows up like he did for most of his ufc fights, im sorry but Rashad's going down.


No im not a Wanderlei fan but I think hes an exciting fighter just like Rampage, I have no favourites in this match up im just saying Wanderlei won 2 out of the 3 fights with Rampage, and both Rampage and Rashad don't have solid chins.


----------



## Thelegend

xRoxaz said:


> No im not a Wanderlei fan but I think hes an exciting fighter just like Rampage, I have no favourites in this match up im just saying Wanderlei won 2 out of the 3 fights with Rampage, *and both Rampage and Rashad don't have solid chins.*


um..........:innocent01:


----------



## BrutalKO

Intermission said:


> I voted for Jackson taking this fight...
> 
> Only because i want this again...


...Awesome post. My sentiments exactly. Rampage/Shogun 2 would be off the planet. The more I think about the fight, the more I'm leaning toward Rampage. Evans rarely throws legkicks, which has been QJ's biggest hole. Rashad relied on taking Thiago Silva down with his wrestling. It was obvious that Evans feared Silva's hands. Page has great TDD, good ground defense and gets back to his feet very well. If Rashad gets caught in an exchange, Rampage will shut off his lights. Page has freakish power in both hands. QJ has only been KO'd by multiple flush knees, which is amazing in itself. Rashad may be more athletic and have better footwork but he'll need to get on his bike and avoid any clinches and cutoffs. I see Evans now winning only 2 ways: A dramatic headkick that hurts QJ, or outpoints him. Other than that, I see Rampage cutting Evans off, hunting him down like the animal he is and trapping Rashad into and exchange and BOOM! Game over...


----------



## SpoKen

Thelegend said:


> 2. how did rashad look against thiago? not too good IMO
> 
> 3.getting exposed and losing aren't all that different, if you lose it means you were not the better fighter and you lacked something to win at the time-or your opponent had more than you ;a plan to beat you that worked. Machida caught rahad playing games when he should have been following the greg jackson plan-unless of course that plan was to taunt Machida till he got mad and threw a ktfo at Rashad.
> I want rampage to put rashad on his back in this one and get a solid win but i have no problem with him standing and knocking him out. Rampage is bigger and stronger, rashad tdd is unproven, it would be smart imo to put him on his back and try some gnp to take him out-would be a good warm up in anticipation to face shogun as well.
> 
> 4. he should do a movie about how he trained up prior to him sending rashad to the hospital. Spotlighting Rashad Jr and his accurate prediction on primetime, and after saturday....he will.:thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> it took 1000 knees to do that and wand almost got knocked out as well in that fight it was back and forth till he got caught in the clinch which was his Achilles heel back then.


2. He looked unstoppable until Thiago caught him, but did he get finished? No. He was wobbling around and getting tagged like crazy but survived and won.

He didn't look bad at all though. Relentless takedowns and controlling the fight is not looking bad.

3. Rampage is not Machida, nor do they fight alike. Saying Rashad is exposed in terms to his fight with Rampage is completely untrue.

If Tito couldn't keep Rashad down, and Machida couldn't keep Rashad down, Rampage will not get close to putting Rashad on his back.

4. I don't think that movie would sale.


----------



## No_Mercy

History speaks for itself. Wand Koed Rampage x 2 and Rampage x 1. Anyways Rampage looks mad and I think he will cut off the ring indeed and hunt him down. He is NOT scared of getting hit at all. Interestingly enough I also see Rashad taunting him which might not be a good idea...lolz!

He's a lot more agile and powerful than Thiago.


----------



## xRoxaz

No_Mercy said:


> History speaks for itself. Wand Koed Rampage x 2 and Rampage x 1. Anyways Rampage looks mad and I think he will cut off the ring indeed and hunt him down. He is NOT scared of getting hit at all. Interestingly enough I also see Rashad taunting him which might not be a good idea...lolz!
> 
> He's a lot more agile and powerful than Thiago.


I dont think he's more powerful then Thiago but his boxing is alot more crisp.


----------



## osmium

Spoken812 said:


> If Tito couldn't keep Rashad down, and Machida couldn't keep Rashad down, Rampage will not get close to putting Rashad on his back.


Machida isn't overly powerful or a traditional grappler and Tito's wrestling is highly overrated Rampage has clearly proven himself to be a much better wrestler than him. Rampage takes Chuck down in his prime at will how are his takedowns worse than Tito.



xRoxaz said:


> im just saying Wanderlei won 2 out of the 3 fights with Rampage, and both Rampage and Rashad don't have solid chins.


Rampage with a third the skill he has now gave Wandy in his prime all he could handle and Rampage in his prime brutally murdered Wandy. That fight goes the way of Rampage 100 out of 100 times from here on out. Rampage has one of if not the best chins in the UFC saying it isn't even solid is nonsense.


----------



## No_Mercy

xRoxaz said:


> I dont think he's more powerful then Thiago but his boxing is alot more crisp.


He's able to power bomb people (Arona, Griffin almost, even in his college/high school wrestling days,) and KO people while standing with both hands. Majority of Thiago's TKOs are when he gets full mount and pounds away...lolz. More crisp boxing definitely means he has better technique. As instructors say, with technique comes speed, with speed comes power. 

I just think based on that he's the more powerful of the two. But I think we all agree it's going to be a fun fight to watch. This really reminds me of Bisping vs Hendo except the Wolfslair shoud get a W this time. The only other fight with this much bad blood is Mir vs Brock...haha!


----------



## SpoKen

People really like to use the past to favor Rampage and discredit Rashad. So Rampage knocking out Chuck is great, but Rashad nearly killing Chuck makes him over the hill right?

Rampage losing to Forrest 2 fights ago, than in Forrest's next fight he loses to Rashad by (look at my avy) means nothing right?

When was the last time Rampage slammed anyone?

Face it folks. Rampage looked bad in his last fight, Rashad looked bad for about 2 minutes in the 3rd round.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm extremely surprised that Rampage has over 70% of the votes. I voted for Rashad, because I've never seen Rampage as impressive. He has a big mouth that has brought him undeserved popularity.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Rampage is a very one dimensional fighter. He uses no slams, he doesn't kick nor does he check leg kicks, and he almost never takes the fight to the ground. He completely relies on his boxing to win him fights.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Spoken812 said:


> People really like to use the past to favor Rampage and discredit Rashad. So Rampage knocking out Chuck is great, but Rashad nearly killing Chuck makes him over the hill right?
> 
> Rampage losing to Forrest 2 fights ago, than in Forrest's next fight he loses to Rashad by (look at my avy) means nothing right?
> 
> When was the last time Rampage slammed anyone?
> 
> Face it folks. Rampage looked bad in his last fight, Rashad looked bad for about 2 minutes in the 3rd round.


Don't worry, Spoken. Don't really matter what these guys say because come Saturday it'll be the same shit all over again once Rashad's hand is raised in victory. I can see it now, "oh Rampage took a long time off and was suffering from ring rust, oh Rashad was losing the fight up until then he is still untested, oh Rashad just made me look like a twat again so ima think of something negative to say in order to take away from his achievements." Oh and so on.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The Dark Knight said:


> Don't worry, Spoken. Don't really matter what these guys say because come Saturday it'll be the same shit all over again once Rashad's hand is raised in victory. I can see it now, "oh Rampage took a long time off and was suffering from ring rust, oh Rashad was losing the fight up until then he is still untested, oh Rashad just made me look like a twat again so ima think of something negative to say in order to take away from his achievements." Oh and so on.


Yeah but to be fair, that happens with most fights where there is a line drawn between the fans. It happened in both Machida/Shogun fights as well. I agree that it is pretty lame, but it happens all of the time. But I do agree with your post entirely. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Dark Knight

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah but to be fair, that happens with most fights where there is a line drawn between the fans. It happened in both Machida/Shogun fights as well. I agree that it is pretty lame, but it happens all of the time. But I do agree with your post entirely. :thumbsup:


True say, it does happen often, but I tend to really notice it when the rubbish is directed at a fighter I like and I just think it's very disrespectful because, you know, you don't have to like every fighter out there, but give them their dues, you know? Same crap with CB when he bested Goran Reljic. Everyone was laughing when the match up was announced, and one guy on this board, I forget who, said 'Goran via anything he wants'. After the fight the excuses came through like a hurricane katrina. I know it happens, but its just never pleasant.


----------



## meli083

xRoxaz said:


> No im not a Wanderlei fan but I think hes an exciting fighter just like Rampage, I have no favourites in this match up im just saying Wanderlei won 2 out of the 3 fights with Rampage, and both Rampage and Rashad don't have solid chins.


Rampage has an unbelievable chin. Watch how hard Wanderlei hits him in those fights. His face literally gets punched and turns into tidal waves of mush practically and he remains standing even after a flush connected power right hand from Wanderlei; which probably would knock most people out.

If anything, he's got one of the best chins in MMA imho. Your right about Rashad's chin tho.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

This is getting repetitive. Rashad does not have a bad chin. As much as people are digging up evidence to support their argument, it only works against them. Machida had to beat the living crap out of Rashas to KO him and then Thiago Silva who hits extremely hard hurts Rashad, but didn't finish him. I have no idea how people can take these two instances out of his entire career, and conclude that Rashad has a weak chin.


----------



## The Dark Knight

HitOrGetHit said:


> This is getting repetitive. Rashad does not have a bad chin. As much as people are digging up evidence to support their argument, it only works against them. Machida had to beat the living crap out of Rashas to KO him and then Thiago Silva who hits extremely hard hurts Rashad, but didn't finish him. I have no idea how people can take these two instances out of his entire career, and conclude that Rashad has a weak chin.


This. What's also funny is that Rampage, a guy who has been stopped more frequently than Rashad, got rocked and wobbly himself in his fight vs Jardini. The same people talking shit about Rashad's chin being weak seem to dismiss the fact that Rampage almost got finished by his best friend.

The Forrest fight isn't as close as people think, too. I remember Forrest, after cutting Rampage's thigh in half, taking Rampage down and completely owning him on the ground for a 10-8 round. If Rashad hurts Rampage's leg the way Forrest did the fight wont even go to decision.


----------



## Guy Incognito

The Dark Knight said:


> This. What's also funny is that Rampage, a guy who has been stopped more frequently than Rashad, got rocked and wobbly himself in his fight vs Jardini. The same people talking shit about Rashad's chin being weak seem to dismiss the fact that Rampage almost got finished by his best friend.
> 
> The Forrest fight isn't as close as people think, too. I remember Forrest, after cutting Rampage's thigh in half, taking Rampage down and completely owning him on the ground for a 10-8 round. If Rashad hurts Rampage's leg the way Forrest did the fight wont even go to decision.


first of all jardine nearly knocked rashad out and i think it was more than once.

secondly, forrest never owned rampage on the ground, he layed on him, what cain does is owning someone.

also machida isn't that hard of a hitter at all, he ko'd rashad and thiago both of whom get rocked often. and he tko'd rich franklin in a fight where soccer kicks where allowed.

machida is an average power striker at best. an rashad and thiago have less than average chins


----------



## The Dark Knight

guy incognito said:


> first of all jardine nearly knocked rashad out and i think it was more than once.
> 
> secondly, forrest never owned rampage on the ground, he layed on him, what cain does is owning someone.
> 
> also machida isn't that hard of a hitter at all, he ko'd rashad and thiago both of whom get rocked often. and he tko'd rich franklin in a fight where soccer kicks where allowed.
> 
> machida is an average power striker at best. an rashad and thiago have less than average chins


Your chatting bare shit. Jardine had Rashad rocked ONCE, no more no less. You watching some fucked up channel if you think it was more than once. 

Forrest DID own Rampage on the ground. Made Rampage look like a helpless little lamb and kept on grazing Rampage's face with short elbows. While not devasting, Forrest did enough damage on the ground to not get stood up for an entire round. 

And what's Machida vs Franklin got to do with this? Machida kicked Franklin in the head if I recall, I don't remember there being soccer kicks. 

Face facts The Ramp is going down.


----------



## Guy Incognito

The Dark Knight said:


> Your chatting bare shit. Jardine had Rashad rocked ONCE, no more no less. You watching some fucked up channel if you think it was more than once.
> 
> Forrest DID own Rampage on the ground. Made Rampage look like a helpless little lamb and kept on grazing Rampage's face with short elbows. While not devasting, Forrest did enough damage on the ground to not get stood up for an entire round.
> 
> And what's Machida vs Franklin got to do with this? Machida kicked Franklin in the head if I recall, I don't remember there being soccer kicks.
> 
> Face facts The Ramp is going down.


your trying to claim that rashad has a good chin because it took lyoto multiple shots to take him out but the reality is lyoto doesn't hit hard.


rashad is getting KTFO. PEACE OUT BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## No_Mercy

guy incognito said:


> your trying to claim that rashad has a good chin because it took lyoto multiple shots to take him out but the reality is lyoto doesn't hit hard.
> 
> 
> rashad is getting KTFO. PEACE OUT BITCH!!!!!!


Uh oh...NO YOU DIDN"T...lolz...


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Again. Rashad had been KO'd 1 time and hurt very few times in his career. That is not even close to having a bad chin. Can Rampage knock him out? Yes. Rampage could KO anyone at LHW in my opinion if he caught them clean. But if you think what Rashad has done so far means he has a weak chin, then you are either being biased, or are going along with what others think.

Also you trolling and insulting people, does not make your argument any stronger by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Guy Incognito

HitOrGetHit said:


> Again. Rashad had been KO'd 1 time and hurt very few times in his career. That is not even close to having a bad chin. Can Rampage knock him out? Yes. Rampage could KO anyone at LHW in my opinion if he caught them clean. But if you think what Rashad has done so far means he has a weak chin, then you are either being biased, or are going along with what others think.
> 
> Also you trolling and insulting people, does not make your argument any stronger by any stretch of the imagination.


get a sense of humour bud or get a ******* life


----------



## HitOrGetHit

guy incognito said:


> get a sense of humour bud or get a ******* life


When you regularly post like that ^^ it is hard to distinguish between your jokes and your insults.

Anyway... I stand by my point earlier. Rashad could have a weak chin, but from what we have seen, nobody can say that he does have a bad chin with any degree of accuracy.


----------



## Guy Incognito

HitOrGetHit said:


> When you regularly post like that ^^ it is hard to distinguish between your jokes and your insults.


i thought the gif gave it away










also people this is what is meant by head movement in combat sports.









what rashad does looks like an involuntary spasm


----------



## SpoKen

guy incognito said:


> get a sense of humour bud or get a ******* life


It's okay if a debate gets heated, but don't get personal.

This counts as a verbal warning, do it again and it's an infraction.


----------



## RIPPER

I dont give a damn WHAT ANYONE SAYS...RAMPAGE IS GONNA WHIP THAT ASS!


----------



## SpoKen

RIPPER said:


> I dont give a damn WHAT ANYONE SAYS...RAMPAGE IS GONNA WHIP THAT ASS!


I'd say I disagree but I don't think you'd give a damn now would you :thumb02:


----------



## Thelegend

good points spoken,hogh but lets be fair if we go by recent performances, neither page nor rashad looked super impressive. i go page because i see him with better all around skills. also i dont recal lyoto trying to put rashad on his back but i guess i need to watch it agian or something.
Oh and the only people that will come out with excuses are page fans? Im sure when rashad gets ktfo, even greg jackson will be scrambling to come up with a good excuse, hopefully tito is there to provide him with the most appropriate pre-fight injury to cover up his performance.:thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen

Thelegend said:


> good points spoken,hogh but lets be fair if we go by recent performances, neither page nor rashad looked super impressive. i go page because i see him with better all around skills. also i dont recal lyoto trying to put rashad on his back but i guess i need to watch it agian or something.
> Oh and the only people that will come out with excuses are page fans? Im sure when rashad gets ktfo, even greg jackson will be scrambling to come up with a good excuse, hopefully tito is there to provide him with the most appropriate pre-fight injury to cover up his performance.:thumb02:


I can see your point. Rashad showed great takedowns but that's about it. I'm bias as well since I've been a Rashad fan since before I can remember.

Lyoto tried to keep him down when he was rocked, several times actually. Rashad has this weird scramble, and when he's rocked he looks amazingly slippery for some reason, probably just human resilience.

As for excuses, you won't hear any from me. Unless Rashad slips on some sweat/blood and falls face first into an uppercut and gets KO'd, I won't make excuses and give Rampage his credit.

Believe it or not, Rampage is one of my all time favorite fighters, and so is Shogun. DAMMIT! Why does Rashad have to fight so many fan favorites?! If he wins on saturday, people will just hate him more.


----------



## xRoxaz

I just hope this fight doesn't go to decision, I know Rashad will try to put him on the ground and ground and pound but if he wins I hope its by tko or submission, or straight ko by Rampage


----------



## A Random Person

Rampage would want to stand, Rashad would want to go to the ground, I think that they would have a close first two rounds and then once Rashad starts getting tired and drops his fists, Rampage will throw a haymaker that would make Rashad off balenced, and Rampage will follow him to the ground for the GnP.

My prediction, Rampage by TKO (Strikes) late in the third round.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I favor Rampage, but I think either guy can win. If in shape I take Rampage though. 

I'm surprised that some people were impressed with Rashad's performance vs. Thiago. Thiago is just a decent fighter with no good wins to his name. Rashad took him down at will, but I am not sure Thiago is that hard to take down, plus he was battling a bad back. Rampage has wrestling experience and is one of the strongest in the division. Not sure a take down will be that easy. 

Both guys have ways of winning.

Rashad can win with cardio/speed/throwing in a take down.

Rampage can win if he keeps it on the feet and doesn't gas. If he lets Rashad dance while staying calm he will win on the feet....unless Rashad comes in with some new amazing kicks.


----------



## Icculus

The Dark Knight said:


> This. What's also funny is that Rampage, a guy who has been stopped more frequently than Rashad, got rocked and wobbly himself in his fight vs Jardini. The same people talking shit about Rashad's chin being weak seem to dismiss the fact that Rampage almost got finished by his best friend.
> 
> The Forrest fight isn't as close as people think, too. I remember Forrest, after cutting Rampage's thigh in half, taking Rampage down and completely owning him on the ground for a 10-8 round. If Rashad hurts Rampage's leg the way Forrest did the fight wont even go to decision.


To say that Jardine nearly finished Rampage is a bit of an exaggeration. Rampage was wobbled for 10 seconds or so but he was still throwing back at Jardine. There is a big difference between that and Rashad surviving against Thiago just because he was too gassed (and/or retarded).
Im not saying that Rashad has a glass jaw, but Im sure we can all agree that Rampage definitely has the better chin.

I agree about the Forrest fight not being controversial, forrset clearly won the decision, but he was only owning him on the ground for the round when his leg gave out. And its not like Rashad has the reach or kicks that Forrest has so I wouldnt expect that result necessarily.

Rampage has fought some great grapplers and won every one of them except for Sakuraba like 10 years ago.


----------



## No_Mercy

All I'll say is this. If Rampage loses it's his own fault for not putting together a proper game plan, training regimen and hiring top notch staff. Ibarra from before...cmon that dude was a con artist. Rashad has a stellar team behind him with a master strategist. You know how important that is in any professional sport. Not all coaches are winning coaches. Transplant Rampage into the Jackson camp and stick Rashad into Wolfslair and I guarantee Rashad's stock will go down tremendously. It was Jackson who devised Rashad's game plan against Chuck. Rashad is a pretty good athlete, but he's not a true MMA fighter. Rampage while only focuses on boxing has much more exciting fights and is a veteran. Rashad can definitely win, but overall this fight should be Rampage's to win should he want it bad enough.


----------



## chuck8807

*RAMPAGE VS. EVANS by Huck Blade video FEAR & LOATHING IN LAS VEGAS*















I made this video because these are two of my favorite fighters and the idea just came to me one day that the videos title would make sense as FEAR AND LOATHING IN LAS VEGAS since most of their animosity stemmed from their time at TUF and now their returning to that city to finally fight ...there are some nods to FEAR AND LOATHING IN LAS VEGAS but mainly I just used the title 

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK! COMMENTS/CRITICISM WELCOME!

CHECK OUT MY OTHER VIDEOS ON MY SITE AT
The Hague Productions - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site <<CLICK HERE


----------



## 420atalon

Another awesome video, great job.


----------



## Calibretto9

Cool video man. Thanks for it. Can't wait for this fight. I haven't been this stoked for a fight in a long, long time.


----------



## SpoKen

Yo Chuck, I'm a big fan of your work. Just so you know, you have my permission to post your videos anywhere you like on this site to promote your work.

Somehow my comment wasn't posted, but I'm subscribed and I saw your video as soon as you posted it. Legendary stuff man.

It'd be awesome if you checked out some of my HLs if you haven't already: http://www.youtube.com/user/Jspoken812


----------



## SpoKen

No_Mercy said:


> All I'll say is this. If Rampage loses it's his own fault for not putting together a proper game plan, training regimen and hiring top notch staff. Ibarra from before...cmon that dude was a con artist. Rashad has a stellar team behind him with a master strategist. You know how important that is in any professional sport. Not all coaches are winning coaches. Transplant Rampage into the Jackson camp and stick Rashad into Wolfslair and I guarantee Rashad's stock will go down tremendously. It was Jackson who devised Rashad's game plan against Chuck. *Rashad is a pretty good athlete, but he's not a true MMA fighter. * Rampage while only focuses on boxing has much more exciting fights and is a veteran. Rashad can definitely win, but overall this fight should be Rampage's to win should he want it bad enough.


So your only an mma fighter if your exciting? Because if so, Anderson Silva didn't look like an MMA fighter in some of his fights.


----------



## chuck8807

Spoken812 said:


> Yo Chuck, I'm a big fan of your work. Just so you know, you have my permission to post your videos anywhere you like on this site to promote your work.
> 
> Somehow my comment wasn't posted, but I'm subscribed and I saw your video as soon as you posted it. Legendary stuff man.
> 
> It'd be awesome if you checked out some of my HLs if you haven't already: http://www.youtube.com/user/Jspoken812


thanks man i appreciate it more than you know, and yea ive seen some of your early stuff that you posted on here before but i hadnt seen your newer stuff like your shogun videos ...your doing a good job and getting better man keep it up!

thanks again


----------



## chuck8807

420atalon said:


> Another awesome video, great job.





Calibretto9 said:


> Cool video man. Thanks for it. Can't wait for this fight. I haven't been this stoked for a fight in a long, long time.


thanks guys and yea im excited for this fight too... been waiting a LONG TIME too


----------



## Machida Karate

Yeah its about time this fight happened.... Fun video too! Im really hoping Rampage is able to put a end and a stop to this horrible smack talk Rashad gives out....

Rashad after this fight needs to make a rule to never take insult advice, from his wife when fighting with Rampage....


----------



## No_Mercy

Spoken812 said:


> So your only an mma fighter if your exciting? Because if so, Anderson Silva didn't look like an MMA fighter in some of his fights.


It's taken out of context. Equate it to an upcoming artist who wants to be a rapper. If one can rap they're considered a rapper right (technically a "music artist"), but not a *musician trained in classical arts.* Same applies here. He's a wrestler who cross trained into boxing and BJJ. IMO and probably the general consensus a true martial artist is one who trained at an early age; Karate, Kung Fu, Taekwondo, Judo, BJJ, Muay Thai, etc. Again it's no surprise the majority of the champs in any of the division have any one of those disciplines. Wrestling is not considered a martial art, but I'm not discounting it at all. It's a very solid base to have. 

Anyways this is going to be a serious fight. Rashad knows now that Rampage aint playin'. As I said in another forum thread if Rampage stays in the pocket and doesn't play into the cat and mouse game he will KO em. It's a matter of time.


----------



## kickstar

cool video...cant wait for the fight....war rashad..


----------



## limba

*UFC Primetime Rampage vs Evans - Episode 3*

So, just watched it. Here's the link
http://tkohub.com/ufc-primetime-%E2%80%9Crampage-vs-evans%E2%80%9D-episode-3-video/

Thoughts: editing...editing...editing.
They realy do a great editing job, these guys.
I realy like the way these two prepared for this fight. They both seem to be in the best shape of their life. So: no excuses after pls.
I eas amazed when i've heard the fact that Ramapage began the camp at 251 lbs ! I didn't think of him being that big when he isn't fighting, even though he is one of the biggest LHW. I like his determination, Rashad's trashtalking seem to have had a very strong influence on his training and he said it himself: it's personal.
Rashad's camp also looked very good, intese and he realy seems to be in the ebst shape of his career.
Both camps are building their fighter like somekind of "indestructible super-hero", but unfortunately one of them will fall on saturday night. And not because he hasn't trained hard enough...simply just because the other one is will be better on that night.
On another note, realy nice to see Rampage with his kids. Episode 2 showed us Rashad in the same situation, as a loving father, and it was very nice to see another side of Rampage, spending some quality time with his kids. Also: did he speak japanese with some of his kids?! :confused02:

Bottom line: this fight should deliver! It has been hyped as the biggest grudge match ever. Both have had the best training camps ever. Both are ex-champions. Both fighters are motivated.
The only thing that is missing is...a great fight.
And on May 29th...we want a great fight.
Can't wait!


----------



## kickstar

woooow,awsome episode,at the end,that music,wooow awsome...cant wait for the fight...WAR RASHAD..


----------



## Dan0

Lux Aeterna at the end made it for me. Goosebumps all over the place.
I've never in my life been this hyped for a sports event.


----------



## Mckeever

Dan0 said:


> Lux Aeterna at the end made it for me. Goosebumps all over the place.
> *I've never in my life been this hyped for a sports event*.


Calm down son. The world cup is fast approaching.


----------



## Dan0

I'm a fan of soccer but nothing hypes me up as much as a fight.
Damn, Primetime, I'm listening to the whole RFAD soundtrack because of you now. http://www.last.fm/user/marisrut


----------



## G_Land

Wow now that is a primetime show....I have no doubt about Rampage ...Rashad said that Rampage was underestimating him....I think it is Rashad thats underestimating Rampage


----------



## hommage1985

These episodes make Rashad look like a $3 bill.


----------



## G_Land

hommage1985 said:


> These episodes make Rashad look like a $3 bill.


 
Its not just these episodes...If you look back its always been there. They just kinda focus on it in these 3 vids. I really think he is just trying to down play Rampage


----------



## stphnman20

Awesome episode!


----------



## The Dark Knight

No_Mercy said:


> IMO and probably the general consensus a true martial artist is one who trained at an early age; Karate, Kung Fu, Taekwondo, Judo, BJJ, Muay Thai, etc. Again it's no surprise the majority of the champs in any of the division have any one of those disciplines. Wrestling is not considered a martial art, but I'm not discounting it at all.


Erm, wrestling IS a martial art. It's probably as old if not older than any of the other martial arts you mentioned. How do you know it isn't considered a martial art? It's a form of combat, no? 

And Rashad is a true mixed martial artist, actually. If we were to agree that wrestling is a martial art then what you have said in the paragraph I quoted from you would suggest that Rashad is a "true martial artist who trained at an early age". Rashad has been wrestling since he was 5 years old, which, from what you have said, makes him a true martial artist, innit?


----------



## Thelegend

most of these guys who say wrestling isnt a martial art probably dont know that early in his career page used his wrestling a *lot*. it really makes no sense to say page is an mma fighter and not rashad. Rampage began to use boxing more to be more exciting and because he liked to end fights. Rashad has somewhat done the same if you exclude the thiago fight (which i know is really hard to do).


----------



## The Dark Knight

No_Mercy said:


> Not all coaches are winning coaches. Transplant Rampage into the Jackson camp and stick Rashad into Wolfslair and I guarantee Rashad's stock will go down tremendously.


Double post but **** it.

LOL! You must be joking, right? I love Greg Jacko as much as the next guy but to give him ALL the credit for Rashad's win is just downright absurd. Rashad displayed amazing heart, desire and instincts to win TUF 2. He was a middleweight/small light heavyweight posing as a heavyweight, and was in there with some experienced, tough guys. He was out of shape and had very average striking. This was all before Greg Jackson. You can't get some guru to just come up with these things for you. You get that shit within. 

Now you may think of TUF as just some 'reality tv show', but like I said there were some solid competitors on there who, on paper, should have beaten Rashad easily. But they didn't..or rather couldn't. The moment I saw Rashad as a potential top dog was when he beat and humiliated Mike Whitehead, the guy who alongside The Dean Of Mean was tipped to be the mac daddy of the show. Has Greg Jackson been a welcome asset to Rashad? Sure he has. The guy is very cunning and is able to build a strong team with strong familial ties with ease...but at the end of the day is Jackson the one who has to go in that locked cage and impose his will in order to overcome an equally dangerous and competant challenger??

Please..give Rashad more credit than just being 'a pretty good athelete'. He was the undefeated champion for crying out loud.


----------



## Hiro

That drawing aint gona be going on Rashad's wall if he gets KTFO :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy

The Dark Knight said:


> Double post but **** it.
> 
> LOL! You must be joking, right? I love Greg Jacko as much as the next guy but to give him ALL the credit for Rashad's win is just downright absurd. Rashad displayed amazing heart, desire and instincts to win TUF 2. He was a middleweight/small light heavyweight posing as a heavyweight, and was in there with some experienced, tough guys. He was out of shape and had very average striking. This was all before Greg Jackson. You can't get some guru to just come up with these things for you. You get that shit within.
> 
> Now you may think of TUF as just some 'reality tv show', but like I said there were some solid competitors on there who, on paper, should have beaten Rashad easily. But they didn't..or rather couldn't. The moment I saw Rashad as a potential top dog was when he beat and humiliated Mike Whitehead, the guy who alongside The Dean Of Mean was tipped to be the mac daddy of the show. Has Greg Jackson been a welcome asset to Rashad? Sure he has. The guy is very cunning and is able to build a strong team with strong familial ties with ease...but at the end of the day is Jackson the one who has to go in that locked cage and impose his will in order to overcome an equally dangerous and competant challenger??
> 
> Please..give Rashad more credit than just being 'a pretty good athelete'. He was the undefeated champion for crying out loud.


I have to admit his personality does strike a nerve and may play a role, but not much. Outside of MMA when he's commentating he's a consumate professional, but fight time he sure has a lot of hubris. All that aside I still analyze every fighter for who they are. Rampage wrestled, but was training in Muay Thai and boxing even. Rashad in my opinion is still an athlete cross training in to MMA. Rampage is a seasoned veteran and to me Rashad is still fairly young in the sport. 

You can't have Kobe without Phil Jackson and vice versa. So yes, Greg Jackson has played an integral role in shaping Rashad's career thus far and will play a huge part in the fight on Saturday. As long as Rampage's mindset is strong for all three rounds, doesn't play cat and mouse, and controls the center patiently stalking he'll end the fight. If Rashad wins congratz to him. It's why we have these forums here to have intelligent debates...


----------



## VolcomX311

The closer the fight gets and the more interviews I read about Rampage, the more I move toward the center as to who I want to win. I was war Rampage in the beginning, but I'm finding i don't like his attitude more & more. He's already whining about the UFC in some interviews and he's not even 1 fight into his 6 fight contract. I think Rampage pulls out again before he finishes his contract. I still want Rampage to win, but I'm hating on Rashad less & less.


----------



## SpoKen

No_Mercy said:


> I have to admit his personality does strike a nerve and may play a role, but not much. Outside of MMA when he's commentating he's a consumate professional, but fight time he sure has a lot of hubris. All that aside I still analyze every fighter for who they are. Rampage wrestled, but was training in Muay Thai and boxing even. Rashad in my opinion is still an athlete cross training in to MMA. Rampage is a seasoned veteran and to me Rashad is still fairly young in the sport.
> 
> You can't have Kobe without Phil Jackson and vice versa. So yes, Greg Jackson has played an integral role in shaping Rashad's career thus far and will play a huge part in the fight on Saturday. As long as Rampage's mindset is strong for all three rounds, doesn't play cat and mouse, and controls the center patiently stalking he'll end the fight. If Rashad wins congratz to him. It's why we have these forums here to have intelligent debates...


But... Rashad has about 20 fights and was world champion, showing a wide variety of wins including KOs with a punch, kick, and ground and pound. I don't think he's young to the sport, I just think people don't give him nearly as much credit as he deserves.

How many people on this earth become champion while staying undefeated?


----------



## kantowrestler

*Veteran*

Yeah Rampage is a seasoned veteran and usually a veteran will win against a up and commer!


----------



## vilify

Spoken812 said:


> So your only an mma fighter if your exciting? Because if so, Anderson Silva didn't look like an MMA fighter in some of his fights.


Andy is very exciting, even in his "worst" performances :thumbsup:


----------



## prolyfic

I couldn't stand Rashad and his camp. They really think they are God's gift to MMA. It was just 1 fight ago where Rashad gassed out in his fight with Thiago, yet they wanna push how their training is new age and that Rampage was trying like he was in the stone ages. And that crap with them presenting him the drawing, it was like they thought they were at an award ceremony with thousands of people, but it was like 5 of them in a backyard. SMH

I honestly don't think Rashad has the chin to take a shot from Page. And for some reason people think Rashad can own page on the ground but thats not what the Hendo fight showed.


----------



## SpoKen

vilify said:


> Andy is very exciting, even in his "worst" performances :thumbsup:


You completely missed the point of that post huh?


----------



## 420atalon

prolyfic said:


> And for some reason people think Rashad can own page on the ground but thats not what the Hendo fight showed.


Hendo's wrestling is overrated, I have said it time and time again and Shields did a great job of proving it. 

I don't think Rashad will be looking to take down Rampage though, not unless he gets hurt. Rampage is a strong dude and it won't be easy for Rashad to get him to the ground. 

I think Rashad will use his speed advantage and conditioning to outsrike and frustrate Rampage.


----------



## vilify

Spoken812 said:


> You completely missed the point of that post huh?


dont get all defensive on me homie :sarcastic12:

you said it and i quoted you.


****only 30% of MMA fans think rashad has a chance of winning lol


----------



## SpoKen

vilify said:


> dont get all defensive on me homie :sarcastic12:
> 
> you said it and i quoted you.
> 
> 
> ****only 30% of MMA fans think rashad has a chance of winning lol


At least he's the favorite in terms of gambling. When it comes time to putting money down, people know who's going to win.


----------



## Life B Ez

Spoken812 said:


> At least he's the favorite in terms of gambling. When it comes time to putting money down, people know who's going to win.


For the record as of right now they are equal at -115.......And the only reason it's equal is Rampage hasn't fought in a year the early odds were for Page.


----------



## SpoKen

Life B Ez said:


> For the record as of right now they are equal at -115.......And the only reason it's equal is Rampage hasn't fought in a year the early odds were for Page.


I'm pretty sure I just saw Rashad as the favorite. But you know what, I don't know much about betting so I'm just going to believe you.


----------



## sixfoimpala

*Also: did he speak japanese with some of his kids?! *

yes he learnt it when he was in pride i think.


----------



## Rusko

Big black Dude - ''The Nurse" hahaha

after all prime time episodes I gotto say I am more impressed with Rashad


----------



## Mckeever

420atalon said:


> Hendo's wrestling is overrated, I have said it time and time again and Shields did a great job of proving it.
> 
> I don't think Rashad will be looking to take down Rampage though, not unless he gets hurt. Rampage is a strong dude and it won't be easy for Rashad to get him to the ground.
> 
> I think Rashad will use his speed advantage and conditioning to outsrike and frustrate Rampage.


Because Shields schools Hendo, Henderson is suddenly an over rated wrestler. Classic. Henderson is an olympic level, elite wrestler and has great wrestling. His weakness is his take down defense and defense from the bottom. His take downs and control from the top are excellent. He is not over rated.


----------



## osmium

Spoken812 said:


> I'm pretty sure I just saw Rashad as the favorite. But you know what, I don't know much about betting so I'm just going to believe you.


I explained this in the thread early in the week about the line for this fight but I guess I will say it here too. The line shifted so much because the sharps liked Rashad as a solid underdog and bet heavily on him. Public money doesn't start coming in really until the last couple days before the fight and that will heavily favor Rampage since he is the more known fighter and any time you can get a close to even line for a guy of his skills and notoriety is a big deal. So the line will swing back to Page as the favorite right before the fight.


----------



## tap nap or snap

after watching the primetime shows, i'm not worried about rampage being out of shape, but rather evans being in super good shape, his training looked intense, and i wonder what attitude it was at


----------



## chuck8807

thanks guys ...and yea im kinda hoping rampage wins but i like rashad too so as long as he wins excitingly then ill be fine with it


----------



## Rusty

As your attorney I advise you to take a sip out of the little brown bottle in my shaving kit. Great video:thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez

osmium said:


> I explained this in the thread early in the week about the line for this fight but I guess I will say it here too. The line shifted so much because the sharps liked Rashad as a solid underdog and bet heavily on him. Public money doesn't start coming in really until the last couple days before the fight and that will heavily favor Rampage since he is the more known fighter and any time you can get a close to even line for a guy of his skills and notoriety is a big deal. So the line will swing back to Page as the favorite right before the fight.


This is exactly right, expect the fight is Saturday and I don't think the line is moving from -115. It might swing a little for Page, but both of them will be minus.


----------



## No_Mercy

Just finished part three of the countdown. Almost feels like a championship caliber fight with the amount of hype and intensity. You know as long as it's a three round war it can be a precursor to a second one in the future unless it's ended in a very decisive manner. We'll just have to see...


----------



## limba

I have to go back to my first phrase.
The editing is just crazy.
In Episode 2, they showed us a softer side of Rashad and a mean and a bit cocky Rampage.
Episode 3 was the other way arround.
Gotta love those editors 
Now...the fight.
I believe Rampage will take the center of the ring early on and stalk Rashad.
If Rashad isn't stupid enough to engage and bang with Rampage, he has a better chance: quick punches, get in-get out, that's what Rashad has to do. Plus try and take down Rampage.
And, if he doesn't get caught early on, that will be the story of the fight.


----------



## limba

I think Rampage will take the center of the ring early on and he will stalk and chase Rashad, in order to catch him with a big punch. If he succeds in that--->fight's over. Rashad will circle arround Rampage, trying to find his range, in order to land some quick strikes, quick combinations, get in-get out. He won't stay too long close to rampage, because i don't think it's wise for him to take that chance. Some might say, he could do the same to rampage as he did to Lidell, but i don't see that happening.
Rampage's last fight was against Jardine, who did an excellent job at keeping Rampage at distance and staying away from those big punches. Unfortunately for Jardine, he got caught in the last minute, if i'm not mistaking and that cost him the win imo. Seeing how Rashad and Jardine have the same trainer, it's wise to asume that Rashad will try to implement a similar game plan, trying to frustrate Rampage. Only different thing imo, Rashad will try and use more wrestling.
But, like so many times, all it takes is a clean punch, and every analysis and prediction is wasted  .


----------



## suffersystem

limba said:


> I think Rampage will take the center of the ring early on and he will stalk and chase Rashad, in order to catch him with a big punch. If he succeds in that--->fight's over. Rashad will circle arround Rampage, trying to find his range, in order to land some quick strikes, quick combinations, get in-get out. He won't stay too long close to rampage, because i don't think it's wise for him to take that chance. Some might say, he could do the same to rampage as he did to Lidell, but i don't see that happening.
> Rampage's last fight was against Jardine, who did an excellent job at keeping Rampage at distance and staying away from those big punches. Unfortunately for Jardine, he got caught in the last minute, if i'm not mistaking and that cost him the win imo. Seeing how Rashad and Jardine have the same trainer, it's wise to asume that Rashad will try to implement a similar game plan, trying to frustrate Rampage. Only different thing imo, Rashad will try and use more wrestling.
> But, like so many times, all it takes is a clean punch, and every analysis and prediction is wasted  .


I'm going to agree with this. I have no prediction for this fight as I think both fighters want the win so badly and both are training ass hard as they can. Page is of course going to look for the big KO while Rashad will be more technical with his striking. Either way it is going to make for one hell of an entertaining fight. If I wasn't playing a show saturday night I would be completely transfixed to the TV for this one.


----------



## The Legacy

This fight is so close to call now. I've been predicting a Rampage victory since the fight was finally booked but then those guys at Primetime do such a good job at making you think twice...

I'm sure the footage was edited on purpose to show Rashad as the consummate professional who eats and sleeps MMA, while Rampage is the guy who is coming back from a year long lay off and the only thing they show him doing is running and hitting some pads. I'm surprised they didn't show Rampage training with Michael Bisping, as they're both fighting on the same card so that would have been a nice little promo for the co-main event as well which no one seems to be talking about.

Anyway I've got to stick with my prediction of Rampage taking this. However I am assuming this is a fit and motivated Rampage that will turn up, not a part-time mixed martial artist who fights when he's not doing films.

I don't think Rashad will want to stand in front of Rampage for too long, but I just can't see him taking down and bullying Rampage like he did Thiago Silva. Therefore I see Rampage catching Rashad with a left hook in the second or third round and finishing the fight. 

And come on, who wouldn't love to see Shogun vs. Rampage II?


----------



## kantowrestler

*Close Call*

From what I understand they actually edited the footage not to make Rashad look good but to tone it down cause they were both starting to look like black thugs basically!


----------



## flashbang

Even I would like it to go the other way but I think Rampage will gas out and Rashad will get a TKO win.

Sweet is that we might see Lyoto vs. Rampage next.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Lyoto*

It'll be interesting to see how Machida rebounds from his first career loss!


----------



## Icculus

Why does everyone assume that Rampage will gas?
the long layoff?

Conditioning hasnt really ever been a big problem for him. he's gone 5 rounds twice in the UFC recently. 

I have no doubt that Rashad will be in the best shape of his life and totally ready, but Rampage is no dummy, despite the trash talking he has got to respect Rashad as a fighter enough to be in his best shape too.

Quintin has proven that he definitely is not a quitter, Rashad can say it all he wants but that wont make it true.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Quitter*

Yeah just because he became all sentimental and wanted to do the A-Team movie doesn't mean he is a quitter, no sarcasm intended!


----------



## chuck8807

RustyRenegade said:


> As your attorney I advise you to take a sip out of the little brown bottle in my shaving kit. Great video:thumb02:


haha nice!


----------



## GriffinFanKY

Watching all the Primetimes and all the hype stuff I really think Rampage will take this and I was wanting Rashad to win it at first.Rampage seems focused and angry hopefully he doesnt come out to furious and blow his gas tank.I really think Rampage will win it in the first or Rashad will grind out a decision one of the two.UFC really has done a great job I am even more pumped for this fight and want tommorrow night to get here.


----------



## valvolean

Sorry guys but this will be kinda boring.Rashad will pull a page out of GSPs book and take Rampage down 3 or 4 times a round. Hope I'm wrong..Would love to see Rampage pick him up over his head and slam him like the old days!


----------



## No_Mercy

valvolean said:


> Sorry guys but this will be kinda boring.Rashad will pull a page out of GSPs book and take Rampage down 3 or 4 times a round. Hope I'm wrong..Would love to see Rampage pick him up over his head and slam him like the old days!


Sounds like the game plan Rashad will go with eventually. Lets see if Rampage can negate it with a power bomb. Fawk how crazy would that be in knocking him out like that!

If Rampage went for the takedowns that would keep Rashad guessing and automatically they'd clinch. That's where Rampage wants to be so he can dirty box em and exchange. Rashad will not be able to absorb too many shots. If Rampage plays the chasing game fighting with anger he'll blow his gas tank. Figured he's savvy enough to know that, but I'm very confident he's gonna come exploding out to the middle of the cage to take immediate control. All he has to do is stay in the pocket and wait patiently to strike. The opportunity will come eventually...


----------



## Life B Ez

Icculus said:


> Why does everyone assume that Rampage will gas?
> the long layoff?
> 
> Conditioning hasnt really ever been a big problem for him. he's gone 5 rounds twice in the UFC recently.
> 
> I have no doubt that Rashad will be in the best shape of his life and totally ready, but Rampage is no dummy, despite the trash talking he has got to respect Rashad as a fighter enough to be in his best shape too.
> 
> Quintin has proven that he definitely is not a quitter, Rashad can say it all he wants but that wont make it true.


I love that Rashad says that all the time btw. When the hell has Rampage ever shown that he quits? Wand and Shogun both had to put serious ass whopping on him before he was finally done.


----------



## Dakota?

Here we gooooo!


----------



## Hellboy

I'd be very surpised if Rashad tries to stand.


----------



## Dakota?

Hellboy said:


> I'd be very surpised if Rashad tries to stand.


I think we all will be.


----------



## Toxic

Rashad will fake, jab and leg kick (he knows Rampage doesn't check them) early get a takedown and look to wear Rampage out. Rashad is the smaller guy, he doesn't cut as much weight and he should have the better conditioning. Look for a late knock out.


----------



## Hellboy

Toxic said:


> Rashad will fake, jab and leg kick (he knows Rampage doesn't check them) early get a takedown and look to wear Rampage out. Rashad is the smaller guy, he doesn't cut as much weight and he should have the better conditioning. Look for a late knock out.


Are you Joe Rogan?


----------



## Jesy Blue

rampage looks...... possessed


----------



## footodors

c'mon rampage. this could be a snoozefest, though!


----------



## Life B Ez

Hellboy said:


> Are you Joe Rogan?


WAR LEG KICKS!!!


----------



## Gonzo

Rampage is going to KO Evans in round #1 !!!!!!


----------



## hommage1985

War Rampage.


----------



## Toxic

Rampage looks to mad, I think he is gonna get wreckless and make Rashad's job of taking him down easier.


----------



## footodors

Of course. Leg kicks, duh! that's exactly what he'll do. Rampage no like getting thighs hammered.


----------



## Toxic

I don't think Rashad is gonna be able to take Rampage down along the cage in the clinch like that.


----------



## Jesy Blue

rashad's praying for the take down....


----------



## Toxic

I am kinda worried that punch gave Rashad a false confidence.


----------



## smokelaw1

I am so hating not being able to watch live...is this the best play by play on MMAF? ANybody....what's going on?


----------



## Jesy Blue

if this is gonna be rashad just holding him against the cage i'm gonna cry.


----------



## Gonzo

Go to UFC 114 Live Blog.


----------



## Gonzo

Sounds like Jackson is loooosing.


----------



## footodors

round 1 rashad


----------



## Life B Ez

This is infuriating, it was this PPV or Shogun v Machida II, I'm glad i picked 113, but I hate not knowing what's going on....


----------



## footodors

clinchfest!


----------



## Gonzo

Evans 10 Jackson 9 Round One Score...


----------



## Jesy Blue

footodors said:


> clinchfest!


seriously.... and not in the good way.


----------



## footodors

Rampage, would you just walk him down, geez!


----------



## Gonzo

Jackson better figure out how to dominate round 3!


----------



## Toxic

Rashad is moving in and out, Rampage can't get the timing down, he is to slow. Rampage can't conect, so Rashad is working in and out and clinching Rampage against the cage.


----------



## Life B Ez

footodors said:


> clinchfest!


Really?

Are they in the third?!?! Already?


----------



## smokelaw1

Gonzo said:


> Go to UFC 114 Live Blog.


Thanks!


----------



## Gonzo

From what Im reading it sounds like a very boring fight. I thought it would be a war between the 2.


----------



## Jesy Blue

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## kilik

Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## davidm724

Jesy Blue said:


> Yes!!!!!!


Yes WHAT!? I Can't see it! This is killing me too. Go Rampage!!!!!


----------



## Gonzo

Apparently Evans got dropped!


----------



## Jesy Blue

No!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guymay

rampage should had 1 tune up fight before fighting rashad . he looks so rusty .


----------



## Life B Ez

Evans got dropped recovered and is laying on top of Rampage waiting for the bell I think


----------



## kilik

wtf man why didnt he attack him


----------



## Gonzo

Sayit aint soooo! Come on Rampage!!!


----------



## Life B Ez

It's over.......UD for Rashad so much for wanting to shut Rampage up, he played it safe, congrats on the win....


----------



## kilik

Rampage looked good for 1 minute.


----------



## Jesy Blue

2 minutes of action 13 minutes of epic boring


----------



## 420atalon

Rampage almost got him but Rashad was the better fighter all around.


----------



## marcthegame

Evans won this but on a technically a fight like this the winner must win by KO.


----------



## stadw0n

bunk fight, rampage had em too ****. evans played it safe the whole time


----------



## Life B Ez

Rashad better hope he can take Shogun down, if he fights the way he's been fighting, against Shogun he'll get KTFO and badly.


----------



## hommage1985

Man that was boring


----------



## UrbanBounca

Ha! Rampage is still a bitch. Whether it was a UD or KO, I don't care, Rampage is overrated as ****.


----------



## davidm724

Jesy Blue said:


> No!!!!!!!!!!!


YEEEAH!!


----------



## Jesy Blue

Life B Ez said:


> Rashad better hope he can take Shogun down, if he fights the way he's been fighting, against Shogun he'll get KTFO and badly.


seriously....


----------



## godson

To be honest.. ever since the Machida fight Rashad became a boring fighter.


----------



## chosenFEW

this is the wrestling era now. Im putting my money on chael over silva if he gets close to silva


----------



## Life B Ez

I'm glad I didn't pay for this card, all but one fight shown went the distance.

Calling it now, Shogun will sub Evans with some kind of leg lock in the second.


----------



## TLC

At least Shogun has an easy title defense.


----------



## footodors

Rampage fights like he's older than he is!


----------



## Sousa

wow gotta love wrestlers right?Rashad didn't want to FIGHT here. he just wanted that titleshot.***** fighters jeeze, they really need to change the scoring system for manhugging all fight. They need pride rules ffs


----------



## davidm724

Oh man that's disappointing. Does this mean we have to listen to more of their crappy trash talk?


----------



## Life B Ez

Sousa said:


> wow gotta love wrestlers right?Rashad didn't want to FIGHT here. he just wanted that titleshot.***** fighters jeeze, they really need to change the scoring system for manhugging all fight. They need pride rules ffs


And he talked all that shit about making Page quit, what via leghump? Page didn't want to cuddle anymore so he tapped.


----------



## footodors

I was hoping rashad would do his sanford & son routine.


----------



## Bonnar426

Guymay said:


> rampage should had 1 tune up fight before fighting rashad . he looks so rusty .


Rampage was the one that had this fight postponed so he can be on the A-Team! Besides, why should the UFC delay this fight any further considering all the hype that was put into it. Rampage has no one but himself to blame for this!


----------



## 420atalon

TLC said:


> At least Shogun has an easy title defense.


Easy title defense? Rashad will take Shogun down with ease... Worst possible match up for Shogun imo

I wonder if we will see Rampage vs Machida now.


----------



## footodors

needed 2 more rounds


----------



## TLC

chosenFEW said:


> this is the wrestling era now. Im putting my money on chael over silva if he gets close to silva


Until we get earlier breaks on clinches like in Japan.


----------



## Life B Ez

420atalon said:


> Easy title defense? Rashad will take Shogun down with ease... Worst possible match up for Shogun imo
> 
> I wonder if we will see Rampage vs Machida now.


Shogun is not a can on the ground my friend, he'll sweep and sub him or KO him.

RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE for a yellow card system or this will become amateur wrestling with a couple punches.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Rip on Evans for being 'boring' all you want, but surely, some of the blame has to be placed on Jackson for not being able to fight his fight. Seems to me like we always jump on the wrestler, yet never on the opponent who can't seem to neutralize him. It goes both ways people. Jackson got outworked... and if you weren't expecting that to be Rashad's game plan, then you're semi-clueless.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

footodors said:


> needed 2 more rounds


The result would have been the same, rampage was totally gassed, which is why he didn't bring it to Rashad in the last minute and a half.

That being said, I wish all main events were 5 rounds.


----------



## matt357

***** Rashad*

he only "won" cause of lay n pray


----------



## Guymay

That's why i hate number 1 contender Fights . the fighter play it safe to get it and give us boring fights .

heppened in swick-hardy , kos- daley and now this . Dana should stop announcing them before the fights .


----------



## Life B Ez

Canadian Psycho said:


> Rip on Evans for being 'boring' all you want, but surely, some of the blame has to be placed on Jackson for not being able to fight his fight. Seems to me like we always jump on the wrestler, yet never on the opponent who can't seem to neutralize him. It goes both way people. Jackson got outworked... if you weren't expecting that to be Rashad's game plan, then you're semi-clueless.


I just hate on Evans because he said he would make Page quit and he tried to make Rampage tap via man cuddle.


----------



## SniperVII

I cant believe I lost all my credits on rampage, OHHH im so poor now


----------



## marcthegame

Canadian Psycho said:


> Rip on Evans for being 'boring' all you want, but surely, some of the blame has to be placed on Jackson for not being able to fight his fight. Seems to me like we always jump on the wrestler, yet never on the opponent who can't seem to neutralize him. It goes both ways people. Jackson got outworked... and if you weren't expecting that to be Rashad's game plan, then you're semi-clueless.


I blame the wrestlers for not taking risk. I know its a skill to wrestle but in MMA wrestling sytle is a boring yet dominating style. Wrestler do that they do best but its not what fans want to see.


----------



## TLC

Hardly, he spent most of the fight pushing Rampage against the cage.


----------



## kilik

footodors said:


> needed 2 more rounds


I actually forgot it was a 3 rounder and was looking forward to the 4th.


----------



## chilo

in b4dahFlame


----------



## BWoods

Horrible night of picks for me. Every fighter I wanted to win lost aside from Lil' Nog and you can't even call that a real win.


----------



## TLC

Life B Ez said:


> Shogun is not a can on the ground my friend, he'll sweep and sub him or KO him.
> 
> RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE for a yellow card system or this will become amateur wrestling with a couple punches.


This and Shogun's tremendous speed and legendary finishing ability spells imminent doom for "Suga"


----------



## JimmyJames

Rampage wouldnt let him lay.....

The first 2 rounds were more like Couture vs Vera.

The third round was the only one worth watching. 



I F#cking hate Greg Jackson. This fight safe shit pisses me off.

(below is were somebody tells me fighting safe wins fight and that what counts, like I give a shit)


----------



## jcal

that was one boring ass fight. I cant believe I paid 50.00 for it . Rashad is the king of stalling. And Rampage gassed right when he was knocking Rashad out just like Thiago did. One thing I know for sure -Sugar has a glass jaw>


----------



## 420atalon

Life B Ez said:


> And he talked all that shit about making Page quit, what via leghump? Page didn't want to cuddle anymore so he tapped.


Maybe you guys should actually watch the fights...

Rashad rocked Rampage early in the fight. Outmuscled and outstruck him for the majority of the fight and then was landing some very hard shots for the last minute or two. He pretty much did make him quit... Rampage pretty much gave up after Rashad survived being rocked...


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Life B Ez said:


> I just hate on Evans because he said he would make Page quit and he tried to make Rampage tap via man cuddle.


And Jackson said he'd KO Evans, but we didn't see that, did we? Like I said, the blame goes both ways... Rashad was content to control Jackson, but Jackson allowed himself to be controlled. What happened to the Rampage who shrugged off Dan Henderson's advances with relative ease? That Rampage Jackson probably would have KOed Sugar, but that Rampage Jackson didn't show up. 

I'll cut him some slack... ring rust can be a bitch. But even _that_ was his doing.


----------



## Stapler

Can we say Rashad has over rated striking now? He is a good wrestler with good speed, but his striking has never been that good. He mostly gets out struck but then manages to finish his opponent out of nowhere. It shows that he has good timing, but his striking overall is nothing more than average in my opinion. He was getting dominated by Machida and that win out of nowhere just never came, and if it did, im sure people would have still acted as if his striking was on an elite level, it would have been like that round and a half before never happened.

Rashad had the right game plan, playing it safe, his grappling is very good. Although he has made it clear that he is not a striker, he got picked apart by Machida and Forrest, he wanted none of Rampage and Silva standing and he still got dropped against them both, an aging out of his prime Liddell even won a round against Rashad standing. I have no problems with how Rashad fights, he has done the right thing going back to his old ways as a wrestler. I just hope we don't hear about his "elite striking" again any time soon.


----------



## Calminian

Life B Ez said:


> I just hate on Evans because he said he would make Page quit and he tried to make Rampage tap via man cuddle.


What about Rampage saying he would knock him clean out?


----------



## chilo

TLC said:


> This and Shogun's tremendous speed and legendary finishing ability spells imminent doom for "Suga"


oh for sure!! this is the 3 straight fight, rashad has been KO'd or rocked badly... i dont think he'll stand a chance against Shogun.

Shoguns a smart fighter, he'll pick rashad apart and make rashad make the first mistake which will, unfortunately, be his last.


----------



## mawrestler125

I know I am gonna be neg repped for this, but I am sick of people complaining about wrestling in MMA. I personally find wrestling very exciting and found that fight pretty exciting as well. Yeah there was a good deal of clinch work, but evans was also hitting him with some power shots in the stand up and when he took him down. At least it was better than a usual GSP fight in that he did stand with him for at least a third of the fight and took some risk. 

Wrestling weeds out the athletes from the bums. Although, I am for allowing knees and kicks to a downed opponent. That should even out this whole "he took a shot so I can't knee him bullshit"


----------



## marcthegame

420atalon said:


> Maybe you guys should actually watch the fights...
> 
> Rashad rocked Rampage early in the fight. Outmuscled and outstruck him for the majority of the fight and then was landing some very hard shots for the last minute or two. He pretty much did make him quit... Rampage pretty much gave up after Rashad survived being rocked...


pretty sure if he gave up he would have just stayed down in the third round.


----------



## hbbadboy

I was thinking it looked like Couture and Vera the whole fight.


----------



## TLC

I just wish the refs were more aware of the situation and broke up the dreaded clinch and pray tactic. It's even worse than lay and pray, at least the lay and pray actually requires control and the ability to score takedowns. It wouldn't be so bad if all fights were 25 minutes, but 15 minutes is too short to allow 12 of it to be spent with a guy pushing another against the cage. I mean, how do you even score that? It really counts for nothing, he's not winning the fight, he's not controlling him, he's just stalling. Diego and Kenny did the same thing against BJ, unfortunately for them, the fights were 25 minutes and they met their imminent doom.


----------



## SideWays222

Well i figured if Rashad would win it would be like this.

Welcome to the Ultimate Wrestling Championship people.


----------



## Life B Ez

Canadian Psycho said:


> And Jackson said he'd KO Evans, but we didn't see that, did we? Like I said, the blame goes both ways... Rashad was content to control Jackson, but Jackson allowed himself to be controlled. What happened to the Rampage who shrugged off Dan Henderson's advances with relative ease? That Rampage Jackson probably would have KOed Sugar, but that Rampage Jackson didn't show up.
> 
> I'll cut him some slack... ring rust can be a bitch. But even _that_ was his doing.





Calminian said:


> What about Rampage saying he would knock him clean out?


The difference is Rampage actually tried to KO Rashad. Rashad just pushed him up against the cage.......that wasn't making anyone quit. 

I love Jon Fitch, he's one of my favorite fighters so this isn't a hate on wrestlers. It's a hate on don't talk shit then not even attempt to follow through on it. It's like GSP saying he's a complete fighter (which is probably is) then only using wrestling.


----------



## 420atalon

marcthegame said:


> pretty sure if he gave up he would have just stayed down in the third round.


What exactly did you think he was doing in that last couple minutes where Rashad was punching him in the face while holding him on the ground?


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Err as glad as I am with Shogun being the champion.

Evans is quite possibly the worst match up for him. He will get taken down and LnP'd all night long till he gasses. Sigh... WHY RAMPAGE!!! Ugh Evans being champion again makes me cringe a lil.


----------



## SniperVII

Calminian said:


> What about Rampage saying he would knock him clean out?


Rampages ring rust was the problem with this fight. Maybe he should have fought 1 or 2 fights before this 1. Damn you Rampage, you cost me all my credits


----------



## TLC

mawrestler125 said:


> I know I am gonna be neg repped for this, but I am sick of people complaining about wrestling in MMA. I personally find wrestling very exciting and found that *fight pretty exciting as well.* Yeah there was a good deal of clinch work, but evans was also hitting him with some power shots in the stand up and when he took him down. At least it was better than a usual GSP fight in that he did stand with him for at least a third of the fight and took some risk.
> 
> Wrestling weeds out the athletes from the bums. Although, I am for allowing knees and kicks to a downed opponent. That should even out this whole "he took a shot so I can't knee him bullshit"



Bullshit.


----------



## Life B Ez

chilo said:


> oh for sure!! this is the 3 straight fight, rashad has been KO'd or rocked badly... i dont think he'll stand a chance against Shogun.
> 
> Shoguns a smart fighter, he'll pick rashad apart and make rashad make the first mistake which will, unfortunately, be his last.


You don't recover against Shogun, it's that simple, Machida let him recover once and almost again when he finally got him in the second. Thiago ran out of time and Page was gassed. If Evans gets dropped by Shogun this getting back up for a last second takedown to survive shit isn't going to happen. Not to mention Shogun was just about as fast as Lyoto and we seen what happens when Rashad isn't the faster guy.


----------



## Flyer

*Lay&Pray*SPOILER**

Omg i hate rashad all he does is-
1. get on top of the guy and do nothing.
2.stick him to the cage & again doing nothing.
3.every now and then makes the other fighter bored of him and land a lucky punch that ends it.
I HATE HIM SO MUCH......!:fight02:


----------



## the ultimate

Well done Rashad, we all knew that would be his gameplan and he followed it well. 

At least, at the end Rashad was working on the ground with big punches but the minutes when he was pushing Rampage up at the cage was pretty boring.


----------



## TLC

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Err as glad as I am with Shogun being the champion.
> 
> Evans is quite possibly the worst match up for him. He will get taken down and LnP'd all night long till he gasses. Sigh... WHY RAMPAGE!!! Ugh Evans being champion again makes me cringe a lil.


Too bad Shogun is capable off of his back. And lay and pray is pretty difficult over 25 minutes, especially considering Rashad has nearly been KO'd twice in 15 by lesser strikers and lesser fighters overall.


----------



## Neolistic

I'm glad he sent that actor packing. Welcome to MMA rampage.


----------



## DragonStriker

Lost more points yet again.


----------



## Life B Ez

TLC said:


> Too bad Shogun is capable off of his back. And lay and pray is pretty difficult over 25 minutes, especially considering Rashad has nearly been KO'd twice in 15 by lesser strikers and lesser fighters overall.


Try four times in three fights.....Lyoto rocked him in the first, then finished him.


----------



## 420atalon

I am sick of people complaining about wrestlers being better all around fighters and being able to control their opponents rendering them useless...

If you don't like it go watch boxing or K1, this is MMA and it is a test of all around fighting ability. If you can't control your opponent why should you be gifted opportunities to beat him...


----------



## Calminian

I knew this would happen. Rashad would win and Page fans would cry foul. I have respect for Rampage, though. Sure hope he takes this more humbly than his fans.


----------



## Life B Ez

Calminian said:


> I knew this would happen. Rashad would win and Page fans would cry foul. I have respect for Rampage, though. Sure hope he takes this more humbly than his fans.


I just don't like Rashad, nothing really to do with Rampage.


----------



## Barrym

I have to agree,while wrestling might not be the most exciting aspect of MMA for the viewer,I still believe if a guy is good enough to hold you down,keep position and score points,and you're not good enough to get out of it then tough luck.It's an MMA fight and wrestling is a part of it.I'm gutted as I was hoping for a Rampage win.


----------



## chilo

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Err as glad as I am with Shogun being the champion.
> 
> Evans is quite possibly the worst match up for him. He will get taken down and LnP'd all night long till he gasses. Sigh... WHY RAMPAGE!!! Ugh Evans being champion again makes me cringe a lil.


wait, wut?.... rofl shogun prolly has the most active guard in the lhw division. solid ground game + heavy hands + speed + leg kicks + cardio + patience = bad night for rashad.


----------



## Servatose

While I think what you said has some merit, I also think you may have presented it in a manner which may not garner much credibility. You kind of just came out and said he sucks because he wins fights in a way you don't enjoy.

I think in order to put perspective to this situation, one has to call on similar displays which have garnered some fighters some huge heat. But before doing so, I would like to just say that I think it was very disappointing to see that Rashad's game plan was basically to nullify anything remotely interesting from happening in a fight. It baffles me that there are fights like this, and then fights where fighters try to put on a show, or at least their game plan isn't simply to have no action, and they get more hate, whereas Rashad seemed to have gotten a lot of praise. I won't pretend to understand the fickle mind set of MMA fans, but I will say that I'm vastly disappointed by the manner in which these sort of fights receive different responses.


----------



## TLC

I really can't see this cage pressing strategy going on much longer. Japan allows fighters to work on the ground, but the have very quick standups when fighters are essentially in this stalemated position. Seriously, like Joe Rogan said, all that clinch bullshit can be negated with like..one combination. It's really just an effective way of stalling.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

TLC said:


> Too bad Shogun is capable off of his back. And lay and pray is pretty difficult over 25 minutes, especially considering Rashad has nearly been KO'd twice in 15 by lesser strikers and lesser fighters overall.


When was the last time we've seen Shogun being capable off his back against a good wrestler?

Yes he might be "back" as some people would say. But you forgot that Forest took him down and subbed him. It might have been a freak accident where he wasn't 100% but I find it hard to believe that Rashad won't be able to take Shogun down and just lay on him all night since he is probably stronger than Shogun.

After seeing Machida take Shogun down with ease.. I'm fairly confident that Evans can do the same. The real question in the match up is:

How is Shogun's cardio?


----------



## dlxrevolution

Rashad did what he had to do to win and Rampage couldn't stop him. People just need to stop complaining.


----------



## Jesy Blue

much like ufc 112.... awesome fights, and the winner of the main even ruined the good vibe of the event.


----------



## Flyer

420atalon said:


> I am sick of people complaining about wrestlers being better all around fighters and being able to control their opponents rendering them useless...
> 
> If you don't like it go watch boxing or K1, this is MMA and it is a test of all around fighting ability. If you can't control your opponent why should you be gifted opportunities to beat him...


HA! wtf are you talking about?
Im a big fan of GSP, he >>>DOES<<< something when he takes a guy down, not layin ontop of him waiting for the referee to say ok fights over.
this goes for rashad not for F'ing wrestlers..
Get it right, and you watch some gay porn if you like seeing a guy lay on another guy and do nothing.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

chilo said:


> wait, wut?.... rofl shogun prolly has the most active guard in the lhw division. solid ground game + heavy hands + speed + leg kicks + cardio + patience = bad night for rashad.


You're basing it off Pride Shogun. It's hard to say he's the Pride Shogun.

From his last fights in UFC:

Forrest(Lost by sub, Gassed early)
Coleman(Won but gassed terribly)
Liddell(Won by KO)
Machida x 2(Shogun won both in my eyes)

Now if you noticed.. there are no super strong wrestlers in any of those. He gassed twice, once to a person who took him down at will.

I'm a Shogun fan. I wanted Rampage to win because it would have been the more exciting match. Evans not so much.


----------



## Dan0

Goddamnit, Rashad, you talked for a year how you are going to make Rampage quit and go toe to toe with him.
You just proved that you're a better wrestler and have fewer guts.
I've lost a lot of respect for him.


----------



## 420atalon

TLC said:


> Too bad Shogun is capable off of his back. And lay and pray is pretty difficult over 25 minutes, especially considering Rashad has nearly been KO'd twice in 15 by lesser strikers and lesser fighters overall.


Rashad is too well rounded and good a wrestler for Shogun to submit him from in his guard.

Some of you guys need to stop living in the past, you may notice that top level competitors especially the top level wrestlers almost never get submitted anymore. 

Also, I would like to know where this love for Shogun off his back is even coming from... He has 1 submission victory(against Randleman...) and 2 submission losses his whole career...

Rashad is going to dominate Shogun, suck for all you haters. Will be interesting to see if Rashad can find a way to beat Machida in the future though if that comes around.


----------



## TLC

Ya know what's funny? I don't see any difference to Rashad stalling against the cage than Anderson eluding Maia's strikes and landing the occasional strike(he still actually managed to outland Maia that round) but yet Anderson was warned and then threatened with a deduction? What the **** is up with that? Apparently, only American fighters(aka wrestlers) are allowed to stall.


----------



## JimmyJames

dlxrevolution said:


> Rashad did what he had to do to win and Rampage couldn't stop him. People just need to stop complaining.


People are always gonna complain when a fighter fights a safe fight. 

And I will agree with them. 

:angry07: Greg Jackson


----------



## Calminian

dlxrevolution said:


> Rashad did what he had to do to win and Rampage couldn't stop him. People just need to stop complaining.


The whining on this thread is more boring than the fight.


----------



## Life B Ez

Where to begin with this.....



Notoriousxpinoy said:


> When was the last time we've seen Shogun being capable off his back against a good wrestler?


Kevin Randleman would like to speak with you...



> Yes he might be "back" as some people would say. But you forgot that Forest took him down and subbed him. It might have been a freak accident where he wasn't 100% but I find it hard to believe that Rashad won't be able to take Shogun down and just lay on him all night since he is probably stronger than Shogun.


Forrest took him down on two knees that were basically in pieces. Rashad can take him down, it's keeping him down that's hard.


> After seeing Machida take Shogun down with ease.. I'm fairly confident that Evans can do the same. The real question in the match up is:


Machida is very skilled in Sumo and was swept easily twice and he's probably better on the ground than Rashad. Also the second takedown he, Shogun slipped trying to toss Machida.


> How is Shogun's cardio?


Resting heart beat of something like 43........went five with Lyoto looked fine....


----------



## TLC

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> You're basing it off Pride Shogun. It's hard to say he's the Pride Shogun.
> 
> From his last fights in UFC:
> 
> Forrest(Lost by sub, Gassed early)
> Coleman(Won but gassed terribly)
> Liddell(Won by KO)
> Machida x 2(Shogun won both in my eyes)
> 
> Now if you noticed.. there are no super strong wrestlers in any of those. He gassed twice, once to a person who took him down at will.
> 
> I'm a Shogun fan. I wanted Rampage to win because it would have been the more exciting match. Evans not so much.


Or I could just sig bet you and laugh at you as Shogun starches his bitch ass.


----------



## xRoxaz

Rashad's next fight will show us exactly how affective his strategy is, I think he did well he was the better man, it's not often you see someone get knocked out and then grab the other guy and work your way back up to fight. 

If Rashad can impose his will on Shogun that he must be doing something right, will see.


----------



## JimmyJames

Dan0 said:


> Goddamnit, Rashad, you talked for a year how you are going to make Rampage quit and go toe to toe with him.
> You just proved that you're a better wrestler and have fewer guts.
> I've lost a lot of respect for him.


I feel the same way.

Except I dont think I ever had much respect for him.


----------



## chilo

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> *When was the last time we've seen Shogun being capable off his back against a good wrestler?*
> *
> Yes he might be "back" as some people would say. But you forgot that Forest took him down and subbed him. *It might have been a freak accident where he wasn't 100% but *I find it hard to believe that Rashad won't be able to take Shogun down and just lay on him all night since he is probably stronger than Shogun*.
> 
> After seeing Machida take Shogun down with ease.. I'm fairly confident that Evans can do the same. The real question in the match up is:
> 
> *How is Shogun's cardio?*


everyone thats taking shogun down has had problems. 

seriously, diving into that isn't worth mine and alot of people on this boards time. go dig up some dirt and figure out why he had no gas tank for htat fight, you idiot.

youre starting to look like a troll...

shogun was actually trying to hip toss machida so of course it was easier for machida to take him down... he obviously couldn't keep him there.

5 rounds against machida... wait, why am i arguing with a troll?


----------



## TLC

Life B Ez said:


> Where to begin with this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Randleman would like to speak with you...
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest took him down on two knees that were basically in pieces. Rashad can take him down, it's keeping him down that's hard.
> 
> 
> Machida is very skilled in Sumo and was swept easily twice and he's probably better on the ground than Rashad. Also the second takedown he, Shogun slipped trying to toss Machida.
> 
> 
> Resting heart beat of something like 43........went five with Lyoto looked fine....


Not only did he slip on the 2nd, but it's very doubtful he was prepared or expecting Machida to shoot on him, considering Machida to my knowledge has never done that before. He'll prepare for Rashad.


----------



## jongurley

Rashad, GSP, and Clay Guida,, have all turned into the biggest LayandPray bitches in the UFC,,,, wrestling and Ground and Pound are OK,, but these bitches have figured the way to Lay and Pray to a win,,, Rashad caught Jackson with that first punch, and then landed 2 or 3 in the last round at the end up againist the cage,,,, other than that he didn't do shit,, , not that Rampage done anything either but damn,,


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

TLC said:


> Or I could just sig bet you and laugh at you as Shogun starches his bitch ass.


I'm a Shogun fan relax calm down. Didn't say Shogun is a sh!t fighter. All I'm saying is Evans is a bad match up for him.

To TLC:

Again you're gonna point out his Pride fights right? 

His cardio haven't been tested for awhile now. Someone wrestling and staying on top of you is very taxing to cardio, more so than striking matchups(Liddell and the Machida).

I'm just pointing out based on his recent matches. Yes he destroyed Machida(Thank god), and beat Liddell but come on man.. Those guys aren't the best guage of cardio(Counter punchers?)


----------



## 420atalon

Life B Ez said:


> Kevin Randleman would like to speak with you...


He said good wrestler. Not horrible fighter.


----------



## Life B Ez

420atalon said:


> He said good wrestler. Not horrible fighter.


Kevin Randleman is a two time college national champion....Rashad was barely .500


----------



## Servatose

I think the primary issue I have with Rashad's fights that I don't with others who're simply controlling their opponents to decision is the fact that Rashad doesn't do anything but press them against the cage, or hold position on the ground. It's as though he's fighting to not fight, and I can't respect or enjoy that. I'm disappointed I spent the money to watch such a main event.


----------



## jongurley

Rashad, GSP, and Clay Guida,, have all turned into the biggest LayandPray bitches in the UFC,,,, wrestling and Ground and Pound are OK,, but these bitches have figured the way to Lay and Pray to a win,,, Rashad caught Jackson with that first punch, and then landed 2 or 3 in the last round at the end up againist the cage,,,, other than that he didn't do shit,, , not that Rampage done anything either but damn,,


----------



## chilo

420atalon said:


> Rashad is too well rounded and good a wrestler for Shogun to submit him from in his guard.
> 
> Some of you guys need to stop living in the past, you may notice that top level competitors especially the top level wrestlers almost never get submitted anymore.
> 
> Also, I would like to know where this love for Shogun off his back is even coming from... He has 1 submission victory(against Randleman...) and 2 submission losses his whole career...
> *
> Rashad is going to dominate Shogun, suck for all you haters.* Will be interesting to see if Rashad can find a way to beat Machida in the future though if that comes around.


like he did against machida? oh wait, nm


420atalon said:


> Will be interesting to see if Rashad can find a way to beat Machida in the future though if that comes around.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

chilo said:


> everyone thats taking shogun down has had problems.
> 
> seriously, diving into that isn't worth mine and alot of people on this boards time. go dig up some dirt and figure out why he had no gas tank for htat fight, you idiot.
> 
> youre starting to look like a troll...
> 
> shogun was actually trying to hip toss machida so of course it was easier for machida to take him down... he obviously couldn't keep him there.
> 
> 5 rounds against machida... wait, why am i arguing with a troll?


Are you seriously getting mad? LOL CALM DOWN.. TAKE A STEP BACK FROM THE PC.

5 ROUNDS WITH A COUNTER PUNCHER ISNT 5 ROUNDS WITH A GOOD WRESTLER. ASK THE PEOPLE THAT FOUGHT GSP.

Geezus.. Again read.. I'm a fan of Shogun. LOOK AT MY PREVIOUS POSTS AND I COULD HAVE SWORN U REPPED ME FOR DEFENDING SHOGUN AGAINST MACHIDA.


----------



## UFCFAN89

As much as I hate Rashad, I gotta give him his props tonight...did what he needed to win.

I saw Rampage winning via stoppage or Evans winning a decision (probably the same picks as the rest of the mma world lol). He might be a boring fighter, but Rampage couldn't really do anything when he was pushed up against the cage.

Page was able to stuff a couple takedowns, but should have finished him when he had the chance...from a Rampage fan by the way lol.

Id love a rematch, but Id also LOVE to see a potential Machida/Rampage fight...Shogun/Rashad would be interesting as well.

But thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## TLC

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> I'm a Shogun fan relax calm down. Didn't say Shogun is a sh!t fighter. All I'm saying is Evans is a bad match up for him.
> 
> To TLC:
> 
> Again you're gonna point out his Pride fights right?
> 
> His cardio haven't been tested for awhile now. Someone wrestling and staying on top of you is very taxing to cardio, more so than striking matchups(Liddell and the Machida).
> 
> I'm just pointing out based on his recent matches. Yes he destroyed Machida(Thank god), and beat Liddell but come on man.. Those guys aren't the best guage of cardio(Counter punchers?)


Shogun is a bad matchup for Rashad...two fisted power with speed, aggressiveness, and a BJJ game to boot. Rashad was nearly KO'd by an out of shape Rampage, what makes you think Shogun can't turn him off within 25 minutes. Oh and way to puss out.....if you are so confident in Rashad why not?


----------



## JimmyJames

jongurley said:


> Rashad, GSP, and Clay Guida,, have all turned into the biggest LayandPray bitches in the UFC,,,, wrestling and Ground and Pound are OK,, but these bitches have figured the way to Lay and Pray to a win,,, Rashad caught Jackson with that first punch, and then landed 2 or 3 in the last round at the end up againist the cage,,,, other than that he didn't do shit,, , not that Rampage done anything either but damn,,


This^^^^^^

and what Servatose posted also.


----------



## TLC

Life B Ez said:


> Kevin Randleman is a two time college national champion....Rashad was barely .500


Also, bigger, stronger and at least equal in athleticism.


----------



## madroxcide

*UGH rampage vs rashad result*

Ok guys this isn't going to be a rant about who i thought should when or why someone sucks or whatever its more civil it probably wont stay that way but just throwing this stuff out there i gotta let it out.

Let me start off that i do like rampage and i really wanted him to win this fight. The reason i don't like rashad was reasons like how he fought tonight. I swear there are 2 different rashads that fight. There is one that comes out and shows some amazing skill and just brings it. Then there is the rashad that talks a bunch of smack and wants to lean on the fence. This was total deja-vu or however you spell it for me because the whole fight i was reminded of rashad fighting tito. Those fighters are nothing alike i know but the way rashad fought was pretty similar. 

I don't know what it is but it just looks like when rashad talks a bunch of smack and acts all pumped up for a fight he goes out there and tries fighting strictly on points. That bothers me. I know wrestling is part of the game and i know this is part of fighting but the point to that is that there are fighters who work the same types of thing but are way more effective and work way harder to actually try to stay active do damage and constantly try to finish the fight.

The messed up thing is the ground game and clinching i love watching that stuff. Reason being is i practice a bit of it and you always see something new with it. The little Nog fight tonight showed what 2 people do when they are active on the ground. They were going for punches, going for submissions, transitioning, basically always looking to take advantage of their opponent. Rashad didn't do that. He went put him up against the cage did almost no damage just little shots here and there and thats it. 

Anyways guys nothing against rashad its just crap like this bothers me a lot because i know rashad is very skilled but like i pointed out he fought for points rather than just wanting to fight. I know you can make the argument that Rampage should have stopped it or that rashad did shut rampage down or whatever but the point still stands that even if rashad shut down rampage, given how talented rashad is he kind of shut himself down as well. 

Please excuse any spelling errors and etc i was drinking tonight so well you know either way was a good night of enjoying some UFC fights.


----------



## Sekou

Flyer said:


> Omg i hate rashad all he does is-
> 1. get on top of the guy and do nothing.
> 2.stick him to the cage & again doing nothing.
> 3.every now and then makes the other fighter bored of him and land a lucky punch that ends it.
> I HATE HIM SO MUCH......!:fight02:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 420atalon

Servatose said:


> I think the primary issue I have with Rashad's fights that I don't with others who're simply controlling their opponents to decision is the fact that Rashad doesn't do anything but press them against the cage, or hold position on the ground. It's as though he's fighting to not fight, and I can't respect or enjoy that. I'm disappointed I spent the money to watch such a main event.


Do you hate Couture with a passion? The only reason that Rashad wasn't more active was because Rampage is a big strong guy with good TDD and wrestling...

I get that people(not you) are pissy because Rashad didn't just give up on trying to control Rampage and just stand there so Rampage could knock him out but to say that Rashad wasn't trying is far from fair. Rampage is no push over.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

TLC said:


> Shogun is a bad matchup for Rashad...two fisted power with speed, aggressiveness, and a BJJ game to boot. Rashad was nearly KO'd by an out of shape Rampage, what makes you think Shogun can't turn him off within 25 minutes. Oh and way to puss out.....if you are so confident in Rashad why not?


Why would I take a sig bet on someone I don't like(Evans) and someone I actually like(Shogun)?

lol seriously.. Shogun winning the title might have been the worst thing in the world. You guys made fun of Machida nut huggers yet became one yourself. Calm down dude.. You're not winning anything here. 

Your opinion is your opinion. Just stating realisticly that Rashad would be a bad matchup for him. If that ruins your day then -lol- to you.


----------



## Neolistic

too many rampage fan boys out there who don't respect MMA as a whole.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Rashad doesnt fight to inflict damage, he fights to win decisions on points. I have no respect for him and really wish Rampage won the fight.


----------



## dlxrevolution

JimmyJames said:


> People are always gonna complain when a fighter fights a safe fight.
> 
> And I will agree with them.
> 
> :angry07: Greg Jackson


Yeah but nobody ever blames Rampage for "Letting" him fight safe. Its always the winners fought. See my point?


----------



## Sekou

:thumb02:

Congrats Rashad!


----------



## OliverTitz

*Suga vs. Rampage*

All I have to say is nuff said. 

Naw f**k that Evans finally put that beech Rampage in his place Rampage was to busy practicing his jaws while rashad was actually practicing something that mattered his fists. Finally put the s**t talking to rest and put Mr. Bigshot in his place. Rashad played Rampage in this bout, twinkled toed himself around rampage in the 1st two rounds. Im not gonna lie when Rampage connected in the 3rd round, I thought it was all over but no follow through from rampage made it GG for him, Rashad recovered and got his unanimous decision and earned every cent, nickel, dime, quarter, damn half dollar, and his Sacajawea. He earned this and deserves every second. Give some love to the champ and watch him take down the great Shogun.


----------



## JimmyJames

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Why would I take a sig bet on someone I don't like(Evans) and someone I actually like(Shogun)?
> 
> lol seriously.. Shogun winning the title might have been the worst thing in the world. You guys made fun of Machida nut huggers yet became one yourself. Calm down dude.. You're not winning anything here.
> 
> Your opinion is your opinion. Just stating realisticly that Rashad would be a bad matchup for him. If that ruins your day then -lol- to you.


Bad match for Shogun????

Are you crazy or just a MMA noob???

Shogun is one of the best LHW's of all time, and a horrible match up for any LHW fighter in the UFC or MMA in general.


----------



## Flyer

Dude, rashad fights the rashad fight, he isnt like tito or anyone else, i respect wrestlers
*HOWEVER*
When your gameplan is to do nothing and just lay ontop of the guy or stick him to the cage,waiting for the referee to say the fight is over, i cant respect that, i think whenever he fights, oh boy its gonna be a crappy main event..
I really dont like the guy.


----------



## JimmyJames

dlxrevolution said:


> Yeah but nobody ever blames Rampage for "Letting" him fight safe. Its always the winners fought. See my point?


How the hell was Rampage letting him????

Rashad was humping his leg for 2 rounds. WTF was Rampage to do other than stop the TD.


----------



## Servatose

420atalon said:


> Do you hate Couture with a passion? The only reason that Rashad wasn't more active was because Rampage is a big strong guy with good TDD and wrestling...
> 
> I get that people(not you) are pissy because Rashad didn't just give up on trying to control Rampage and just stand there so Rampage could knock him out but to say that Rashad wasn't trying is far from fair. Rampage is no push over.


You have a good point. I suppose I should reevaluate what I said a bit and instead of taking anything away from Rashad, praise fighters like Shogun who're willing to take calculated risks and still be top level fighters.


----------



## 420atalon

Life B Ez said:


> Kevin Randleman is a two time college national champion....Rashad was barely .500


And Randleman probably would have beat Shogun if this was college wrestling... They fought MMA though, something Randleman sucks at... He has wrestling but not MMA wrestling, there is a difference and we are seeing it more and more these days.


----------



## Barrym

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Rashad doesnt fight to inflict damage, he fights to win decisions on points. I have no respect for him and really wish Rampage won the fight.


I wish Rampage had won aswell,but he didn't because Rashads wrestling shut his game down.Wrestling is a massive,legitemate part of the sport,if you dont respect it try K1 because it's not going to change in MMA.Guys who lay and pray win fights,take no damage and so get to fight longer and more often.It's not as exciting,but it's a smart move if you have the skills.Especially against a guy who hits like Rampage.


----------



## Dan0

I still can't accept that Rampage wasn't able to pound out Rashad to a finish. I was jumping at that point, so was Herb.
It was like half an inch away from seeing Rampage howl in triumph. Half an inch from seeing that arrogant grin wiped off Rashad's face.

Arrghhh, the world is a mess and it's got no justice


----------



## CornBall

UFCFAN89 said:


> As much as I hate Rashad, I gotta give him his props tonight...did what he needed to win.
> 
> I saw Rampage winning via stoppage or Evans winning a decision (probably the same picks as the rest of the mma world lol). He might be a boring fighter, but Rampage couldn't really do anything when he was pushed up against the cage.
> 
> Page was able to stuff a couple takedowns, but should have finished him when he had the chance...from a Rampage fan by the way lol.
> 
> Id love a rematch, but Id also LOVE to see a potential Machida/Rampage fight...Shogun/Rashad would be interesting as well.
> 
> But thats just my 2 cents.


+1

Props to Evans. I'm tight that Rampage lost, he'll be back tho. 

Spoken812 & TDK, please don't rub it in our faces too hard(rampage fans).(Pause/NO ****) :thumb02:


----------



## Neolistic

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Rashad doesnt fight to inflict damage, he fights to win decisions on points. I have no respect for him and really wish Rampage won the fight.


Rashad has 7 knock outs in 15 mma wins, thats almost half. Give me a break...


----------



## 420atalon

chilo said:


> like he did against machida? oh wait, nm


Shogun and Machida are two very different fighters. Shogun usually gets taken down fairly easily, Machida not so much...


----------



## Soakked

For Shogun to beat Rashad he would have to lay his fists or legs to his face. I don't think BJJ is enough at the high end of this sport anymore TBH. Look at the lil Nog fight. I do think a strong fast wrestler is the worst possible match up for Shogun, especially one that hasn't been submitted ever and has a black belt. I would really be pulling for Shogun though. 

Man, I hate this leg humping, lay and pray shit. Rules need to be modified such as allowing knees on ground opponents, and soccer kicks, and broken up if no damage is done in 1 min and half. I am starting to really not like MMA. My prediction is the UFC will lose fans(old and new) unless something is done in the future to prevent stalling.


----------



## JimmyJames

I knew this was gonna happen.

I've been saying Rashad was gonna get a do nothing victory vs Rampage for some time and I'm still pissed off about it. 

I hate greg jackson, he de-balls his fighters.


----------



## TLC

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Why would I take a sig bet on someone I don't like(Evans) and someone I actually like(Shogun)?
> 
> lol seriously.. Shogun winning the title might have been the worst thing in the world. You guys made fun of Machida nut huggers yet became one yourself. Calm down dude.. You're not winning anything here.
> 
> Your opinion is your opinion. Just stating realisticly that Rashad would be a bad matchup for him. If that ruins your day then -lol- to you.


Not ruining my day, your wrong hypothetical view on the fight isn't actually the result of the fight. I'll make sure to remember to laugh at you though, don't worry.


----------



## SpoKen

Guess who's happy?


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

JimmyJames said:


> Bad match for Shogun????
> 
> Are you crazy or just a MMA noob???
> 
> Shogun is one of the best LHW's of all time, and a horrible match up for any LHW fighter in the UFC or MMA in general.


So beating Machida all the sudden erased his bad cardio performance in 2 out of 5 matches in UFC?

So where in the UFC did he face a wrestler of Evans caliber. Stop bringing up his one out of 2 subs off in Pride. We're talking UFC.

If you want to live in the Pride days then go for it. I'm just basing this off recent fights. I HOPE I AM WRONG IN THIS ASSESTMENT BECAUSE I CANT STAND EVANS.

But matchup wise, this would be interesting. Currently wrestlers are just too good esp coming from Greg Jackson's camp. What I mean by good is that they're good at just LnPing and safely winning.


----------



## CornBall

Spoken812 said:


> Guess who's happy?



Hmmmmmm...... You? LOL
:thumb02:

Can't wait to see Shogun/Evans. :thumbsup:


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

TLC said:


> Not ruining my day, your wrong hypothetical view on the fight isn't actually the result of the fight. I'll make sure to remember to laugh at you though, don't worry.


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Hiro

Wrestling is good to watch when it leads somewhere. Rashad just takes fighters down (Silva, Rampage, Bisping if i recall etc...) and does nothing. He landed one right hand in the first round, and some GnP in the 3rd. Other than that he didn't do much other than a couple of takedowns which lead to nothing and pinning Rampage against the cage. Hardly a convincing performance, I don't see wrestling as a martial art because it can't really be used to hurt the opponent. It is an accessory to other tools, which Rashad isn't able to fit together once he gets guys against the cage or on the ground.

That said, Rampage came close to finishing Rashad in the 3rd but did nothing the rest of the fight. He gassed early and was too one dimensional.

If you consider damage caused, Rampage did more. If you look at control, Rashad did more. On the whole, very unconvincing conclusion but one I think we all knew was the likely outcome.

In fact this fight went the same as the Tiago Silva fight. Rashad danced around, scored takedowns which lead no where and then nearly got finished in the 3rd when he took 1 punch. Such an unconvincing way to win. People criticise the likes of GSP but at least he transitions and dishes punishment on the ground, Rashad can't do a thing other than count the seconds down.


----------



## Bonnar426

420atalon said:


> I am sick of people complaining about wrestlers being better all around fighters and being able to control their opponents rendering them useless...
> 
> If you don't like it go watch boxing or K1, this is MMA and it is a test of all around fighting ability. If you can't control your opponent why should you be gifted opportunities to beat him...


end thread/


----------



## Soakked

Spoken812 said:


> Guess who's happy?


Hey man, I know your happy your boy one, but seriously are you happy with how he won? I'm a couture fan but I was mad after the Vera fight.


----------



## DragonStriker

Spoken812 said:


> Guess who's happy?


HAHAHA I should have listened to you. Lost all my credits again.


----------



## TLC

Soakked said:


> For Shogun to beat Rashad he would have to lay his fists or legs to his face. I don't think BJJ is enough at the high end of this sport anymore TBH. Look at the lil Nog fight. I do think a strong fast wrestler is the worst possible match up for Shogun, especially one that hasn't been submitted ever and has a black belt. I would really be pulling for Shogun though.
> 
> *Man, I hate this leg humping, lay and pray shit. Rules need to be modified such as allowing knees on ground opponents, and soccer kicks, and broken up if no damage is done in 1 min and half. I am starting to really not like MMA. My prediction is the UFC will lose fans(old and new) unless something is done in the future to prevent stalling.*


Exactly how I feel, couldn't have said it any better. Although I'm torn with the knees on the ground because of cuts, I'd rather see a stoppage on cuts than have my time wasted by hump attacks.


----------



## Flyer

2 Things-
1. I got nothing against wrestlers, im a big fan of a few, but when one's gameplan is to do NOTHING, just to lay ontop of you, then i dont respect that at all.
2. Especially when you got a knockout power, or submission skills, at least TRY to finish a fight.


----------



## Intermission

OliverTitz said:


> All I have to say is nuff said.
> 
> Naw f**k that Evans finally put that beech Rampage in his place Rampage was to busy practicing his jaws while rashad was actually practicing something that mattered his fists. Finally put the s**t talking to rest and put Mr. Bigshot in his place. Rashad played Rampage in this bout, twinkled toed himself around rampage in the 1st two rounds. Im not gonna lie when Rampage connected in the 3rd round, I thought it was all over but no follow through from rampage made it GG for him, Rashad recovered and got his unanimous decision and earned every cent, nickel, dime, quarter, damn half dollar, and his Sacajawea. He earned this and deserves every second. *Give some love to the champ and watch him take down the great Shogun.*


Wrong.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

I'd rather have Pride rules and Yellow card system. UFC's system is the main reason why wrestlers are winning alot lately.


----------



## Bonnar426

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Rashad doesnt fight to inflict damage, he fights to win decisions on points. I have no respect for him and really wish Rampage won the fight.


You don't have respect for Rashad because he won by points but you have respect for the guy that couldn't do jack against him? With posts like this no wonder your in the red!


----------



## JimmyJames

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> So beating Machida all the sudden erased his bad cardio performance in 2 out of 5 matches in UFC?
> 
> So where in the UFC did he face a wrestler of Evans caliber. Stop bringing up his one out of 2 subs off in Pride. We're talking UFC.
> 
> If you want to live in the Pride days then go for it. I'm just basing this off recent fights. I HOPE I AM WRONG IN THIS ASSESTMENT BECAUSE I CANT STAND EVANS.
> 
> But matchup wise, this would be interesting. Currently wrestlers are just too good esp coming from Greg Jackson's camp. What I mean by good is that they're good at just LnPing and safely winning.


What part of Shogun being injured and not being able to train for those 2 fights dont you get??? Thats why he gassed. He isnt injured anymore.

Shogun just beat the guy that most people thought was gonna lay waste to the LHW division. Rashad isnt even close to that. 

But I see your point Gayshad could win by fighting like a pu$$y.


----------



## CornBall

OliverTitz said:


> All I have to say is nuff said.
> 
> Naw f**k that Evans finally put that beech Rampage in his place Rampage was to busy practicing his jaws while rashad was actually practicing something that mattered his fists. Finally put the s**t talking to rest and put Mr. Bigshot in his place. Rashad played Rampage in this bout, twinkled toed himself around rampage in the 1st two rounds. Im not gonna lie when Rampage connected in the 3rd round, I thought it was all over but no follow through from rampage made it GG for him, Rashad recovered and got his unanimous decision and earned every cent, nickel, dime, quarter, damn half dollar, and his Sacajawea. He earned this and deserves every second. Give some love to the champ and watch him take down the great Shogun.


Cool story bro.


----------



## OliverTitz

Are you sure?

I mean are you totally positive, because people were positive about ramapge beating rashad and look what that got them


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

JimmyJames said:


> What part of Shogun being injured and not being able to train for those 2 fights dont you get??? Thats why he gassed. He isnt injured anymore.
> 
> Shogun just beat the guy that most people thought was gonna lay waste to the LHW division. Rashad isnt even close to that.
> 
> But I see your point *Gayshad could win by fighting like a pu$$y.*


That was all I was saying. Finally someone saw it. Geezus. I didn't say I want Rashad to win.. nor would I be cheering for Rashad. Me and my friends left the bar we were at at 2nd round of Rampage vs Evans because we knew what was gonna happen.


----------



## TLC

I think the UFC allows this bullshit because they have no confidence in American fighters otherwise.


----------



## Flyer

Bonnar426 said:


> You don't have respect for Rashad because he won by points but you have respect for the guy that couldn't do jack against him? Thats some backwards logic!


No, thats not backwards logic, its called>>> trying <<<
he tryed to finish the fight, and wtf are you talking about?
winning by points can sometimes be more respected than a knockout, what im talking about is, his gameplan is to do nothing, and not even trying to.
thats what im talking about, i guess you have hard time understanding it so forget it go on now to another thread.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

I still don't get how Anderson got a lot of flack but wrestlers who LnP don't...


----------



## SpoKen

Soakked said:


> Hey man, I know your happy your boy one, but seriously are you happy with how he won? I'm a couture fan but I was mad after the Vera fight.


\

I wish he KO'd him, especially in the first few seconds!! But hey.. Rampage hits way to hard for Rashad to just stand with him.



DragonStriker said:


> HAHAHA I should have listened to you. Lost all my credits again.


It's okay, It happens my man. Just remember.. the wisdom that was... 

Spoken.


----------



## Life B Ez

HAHAHa 

GAYSHAD via the infamous man cuddle.


----------



## Soakked

TLC said:


> Exactly how I feel, couldn't have said it any better. Although I'm torn with the knees on the ground because of cuts, I'd rather see a stoppage on cuts than have my time wasted by hump attacks.


To be fair, I don't think the knees and soccer kicks would have made a difference in this fight, because he was held against the fence. I also thought Herb did a somewhat decent job of resetting them. Gotta give credit to Rashad, he was stronger and faster and did what he did to win. But it wasn't pretty, and certainly didn't prove anything other than he can hold someone against a cage. He didn't beat Rampage in my eyes. He out pointed him by using the rules to his advantage. If Rashad thought he got booed before(unfairly might I add), he sure as hell is going to get booed now(justifiably). Man is Greg Jackson public enemy number one? Did anyone hear Van Arsdale in Rashad's corner, Jeebus.


----------



## REiN

i must've seen a different fight because i didn't see rashad do lnp but i can understand being bitter when your fighter goes down in a disappointing fashion.



Flyer said:


> what im talking about is, his gameplan is to do nothing, and not even trying to.
> thats what im talking about,


and thats why this whole argument is even happening. you don't even acknowledge anything rashad even did in this fight whether it was take downs, keeping the distance, pressing against the cage or making rampage work for position.


----------



## TLC

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> I still don't get how Anderson got a lot of flack but wrestlers who LnP don't...


Pathetically enough, even by the ******* referee.


----------



## Hiro

Barrym said:


> I wish Rampage had won aswell,but he didn't because Rashads wrestling shut his game down.Wrestling is a massive,legitemate part of the sport,if you dont respect it try K1 because it's not going to change in MMA.Guys who lay and pray win fights,take no damage and so get to fight longer and more often.It's not as exciting,but it's a smart move if you have the skills.Especially against a guy who hits like Rampage.


I saw a few punches to Rampage's knee and a few on the ground in the 3rd further to just straight wrestling. There's a big difference between controlling and punishing, or grappling because thats a means to an end. Just pushing a guy against a cage and taking him down but never doing anything more has to be the most unconvincing, least combatant way to win a fight.

I always defend GSP, but quite frankly what he does is in another world compared to Rashad's performances against Rampage and T.Silva.


----------



## UFCFAN89

I hate it, but you can't fault the guy for implementing an effective gameplan...that first TD from Rashad reminded me of GSP, training together has paid off


----------



## The Amarok

Look lets just say we all agree to disagree. I am a wrestler myself and I think that is the smartest but most common tactic that fighters. It maybe frustrating and it may be boring and cheap but its within the rules and its a damn good tactic. Your just upset because nobody got Ko'ed. GET OVER IT. I was hoping Miller was gonna drop Bisping but that didn't happen. I was expecting Duffee to drop Russow and that damn sure didn't happen (Im still in shock). But sometime it doesn't happen and sometimes it does but to bash wrestlers is stupid and insulting to all the top level wrestlers and legendary wrestlers. (Hendo, Couture, GSP, Koshcheck, Gable, Sanderson, Cejeudo, Monday, Chertow, Severn, Baumgarner, Garner etc.)


----------



## Shorty

I actually enjoyed the fight, Rashad came out and showed how he could dominate Rampage. He in my opinion out striked him, he was great on his feet, I mean for me as an amatuer fighter i took a real lot out of that fight, the speed at which Rashad would move in and out made Rampage look like Zombie...

The only thing Rampage showed in that fight was that he hits hard if he can catch you...


----------



## SpoKen

JimmyJames said:


> What part of Shogun being injured and not being able to train for those 2 fights dont you get??? Thats why he gassed. He isnt injured anymore.
> 
> Shogun just beat the guy that most people thought was gonna lay waste to the LHW division. Rashad isnt even close to that.
> 
> But I see your point *Gayshad could win by fighting like a pu$$y.*


I understand emotions are high but don't let any shit like this slip again.

Verbal warning to everyone, next time I'm infracting.


----------



## M_D

Flyer said:


> 2 Things-
> 1. I got nothing against wrestlers, im a big fan of a few, but when one's gameplan is to do NOTHING, just to lay ontop of you, then i dont respect that at all.
> 2. Especially when you got a knockout power, or submission skills, at least TRY to finish a fight.


he connected with just as many punches as rampage did in that fight:confused03:


----------



## Barrym

Hiro said:


> I saw a few punches to Rampage's knee and a few on the ground in the 3rd further to just straight wrestling. There's a big difference between controlling and punishing, or grappling because thats a means to an end. Just *pushing a guy against a cage and taking him down but never doing anything more has to be the most unconvincing, least combatant way to win a fight*.
> 
> I always defend GSP, but quite frankly what he does is in another world compared to Rashad's performances against Rampage and T.Silva.


I couldn't agree more,I wish all fights were as competetive and action packed as say,Diaz vs Gomi,or Stout vs Fisher 2 etc,but there are always going to be guys who win by grinding out uneventfull decisions.Sad but true.


----------



## Sekou

REiN said:


> i must've seen a different fight because i didn't see rashad do lnp *but i can understand being bitter when your fighter goes down in a disappointing fashion*.


:laugh: :thumbsup:

Sorry guys, Rampage lost....he played right into the same gameplan as Thiago. Rampage should have mixed it up with more leg kicks or tried a slam from the clinch.

Maybe he'll do better in the rematch


----------



## AceFranklin88

Jeez lots of pissed off people. But seriously, don't blame Rashad. Blame people like Rampage who do nothing when in situations like this. It's a legal (and effective) tactic that is a huge part of fighting. Wanna be a fighter? Learn how to counter those wrestling-based strategies. 

Either way, congratulations Rashad. You deserved the win and I was very impressed. Plus I bet all my money on MMAplayground on him.  I knew he'd pull it off.


----------



## Flyer

The Amarok said:


> Look lets just say we all agree to disagree. I am a wrestler myself and I think that is the smartest but most common tactic that fighters. It maybe frustrating and it may be boring and cheap but its within the rules and its a damn good tactic. Your just upset because nobody got Ko'ed. GET OVER IT. I was hoping Miller was gonna drop Bisping but that didn't happen. I was expecting Duffee to drop Russow and that damn sure didn't happen (Im still in shock). But sometime it doesn't happen and sometimes it does but to bash wrestlers is stupid and insulting to all the top level wrestlers and legendary wrestlers. (Hendo, Couture, GSP, Koshcheck, Gable, Sanderson, Cejeudo, Monday, Chertow, Severn, Baumgarner, Garner etc.)


What a bunch of crap, seriously,
read my posts, I have nothing wrong against wrestlers, when i watch a fight, i dont wait for a knockout on the feet, if a guy submits another guy, tko via g&p, win be desicion but the fighters made a good show or at least you could see they are trying to do something- i respect that,
when your gameplan is to NOT try to do anything even when you take the guy down, that sux sit.


----------



## TLC

Spoken812 said:


> I understand emotions are high but don't let any shit like this slip again.
> 
> Verbal warning to everyone, next time I'm infracting.


What exactly warranted a warning?


----------



## Kado

Rashad won. I do not see the problem? Its not illegal.


----------



## No_Mercy

Well I got what I wanted a three round war of sorts, but not the right outcome. Rashad came in with a game plan as expected and was in shape. Implemented a similar strategy ala GSP vs BJ Penn. Rampage had his chance and blew his load. You know the rematch is gonna be interesting down the road. 

As much as I don't like Rashad his type of style nullifies Shogun's. Shogun should prevail though by the fourth/fifth once Rashad gets tired of going for the takedowns. 

Now it looks like Rampage vs Machida.


----------



## JimmyJames

TLC said:


> What exactly warranted a warning?


I insulted his favorite fighter.


----------



## M_D

to add on to my previous post about Rashad connecting with just as many punches as Rampage

He also tried to finish the fight twice, once in the first and once in the third while Rampage only tried in the third and then just gave up which is beyond me why he did that 

just fyi I wanted Rampage to win and absolutely hate Rashad


----------



## machidaisgod

Yeah it was the only way he was probably gonna win or else he was gonna get knocked out like he did against another pretty decent fighter  I don't know why people expected more, sorry if anyone paid money for that crap then I agree you were robbed of a main event.


----------



## Flyer

Its frustrating when a guy just doesnt wanna fight and lay ontop of you or stick you to the wall and do nothing, i belive if rashsad tryed to do something then quintin could do more, but rashad's gameplan was to do nothing, exept the first punch in the first round(even though i think he was trying to soften rampage for takedowns.),anyways, the guy's won, its not illigal, but i dont have to like it, and i dont trust me.


----------



## No_Mercy

His game plan was simple drain Rampage of energy and use up the clock ala GSP and Couture. That's why people should helluve happy to watch Shogun or Anderson Silva fight. I agree too much wrestling bores people. The yellow card needs to be implemented. It's the "safe" route to go and win. As much I like GSP I'd have to give him some flack for not finishing fights as well.


----------



## Lock Bresnar

JimmyJames said:


> I insulted his favorite fighter.


Hahaha, so true and sad.


----------



## jongurley

Rashad, GSP, and Clay Guida,, have all turned into the biggest LayandPray bitches in the UFC,,,, wrestling and Ground and Pound are OK,, but these bitches have figured the way to Lay and Pray to a win,,, Rashad caught Jackson with that first punch, and then landed 2 or 3 in the last round at the end up againist the cage,,,, other than that he didn't do shit,, , not that Rampage done anything either but damn,,


----------



## SpoKen

JimmyJames said:


> I insulted his favorite fighter.


Think I'm mad? Rashad won lol.

But calling him gayshad and a ***** is just too much.


----------



## Soakked

M_D said:


> to add on to my previous post about Rashad connecting with just as many punches as Rampage
> 
> He also tried to finish the fight twice, once in the first and once in the third while Rampage only tried in the third and then just gave up which is beyond me why he did that
> 
> just fyi I wanted Rampage to win and absolutely hate Rashad


He said he was gassed and looked it. That was a heavy flurry at the end that would drain anyone after having someone put their bodyweight on you for 3 rounds.


----------



## JimmyJames

Spoken812 said:


> Think I'm mad? Rashad won lol.
> 
> But calling him gayshad and a ***** is just too much.


If the shoe fits..........


----------



## Dan0

I'm wearing this sig until Rashad stops being a prick.

Shame on MMA Live analysts for saying that Rashad now has bragging rights.


----------



## rabakill

Flyer said:


> Its frustrating when a guy just doesnt wanna fight and lay ontop of you or stick you to the wall and do nothing, i belive if rashsad tryed to do something then quintin could do more, but rashad's gameplan was to do nothing, exept the first punch in the first round(even though i think he was trying to soften rampage for takedowns.),anyways, the guy's won, its not illigal, but i dont have to like it, and i dont trust me.


because blind nuthuggery blocks the reality of what actually happened. Rashad used everything he could in his entire arsenal to win, hell he was even punching Rampage in the damn knees.


----------



## M_D

Flyer said:


> Its frustrating when a guy just doesnt wanna fight and lay ontop of you or stick you to the wall and do nothing, i belive if rashsad tryed to do something then quintin could do more, but rashad's gameplan was to do nothing, exept the first punch in the first round(even though i think he was trying to soften rampage for takedowns.),anyways, the guy's won, its not illigal, but i dont have to like it, and i dont trust me.


Did you not see him pounding on Rampage in the third trying to finish the fight:confused02:

you are being blind and completely biased in this thread 

like I said 
Rashad connected with just as much punches and Rampage (if not more)

Rashad Tried finishing the fight Twice While Rampage only tried once then gave up 

You say Rashad was the one trying not to finish the fight then why when Rashad is wobbly as all **** did Rampage just back away and stare at him


----------



## Flyer

rabakill said:


> because blind nuthuggery blocks the reality of what actually happened. Rashad used everything he could in his entire arsenal to win, hell he was even punching Rampage in the damn knees.


lmao man.. punching his knees was all he did.. and no, even i, that i dont like him, say that he has more than that in his arsenal, but ok, think what you want.


----------



## OliverTitz

*Suga vs. Rampage*

All I have to say is nuff said. 

Naw f**k that Evans finally put that beech Rampage in his place Rampage was to busy practicing his jaws while rashad was actually practicing something that mattered his fists. Finally put the s**t talking to rest and put Mr. Bigshot in his place. Rashad played Rampage in this bout, twinkled toed himself around rampage in the 1st two rounds. Im not gonna lie when Rampage connected in the 3rd round, I thought it was all over but no follow through from rampage made it GG for him, Rashad recovered and got his unanimous decision and earned every cent, nickel, dime, quarter, damn half dollar, and his Sacajawea. He earned this and deserves every second. Give some love to the champ and watch him take down the great Shogun.



Pretty sad that you moved my forum to an unknown section because your angry about the truth. Thought id repost for verification


----------



## The505Butcher

jongurley said:


> Rashad, GSP, and Clay Guida,, have all turned into the biggest LayandPray bitches in the UFC,,,, wrestling and Ground and Pound are OK,, but these bitches have figured the way to Lay and Pray to a win,,, Rashad caught Jackson with that first punch, and then landed 2 or 3 in the last round at the end up againist the cage,,,, other than that he didn't do shit,, , not that Rampage done anything either but damn,,


Oh two take downs against a guy who apparently has the best TDD in the UFC is not anything. I see. A punch that rocked him in the first exchange. Nothing. Moved in and out the entire fight and landed punches against someone who's only realy talent is striking... Nothing. I totally see your point. :confused03:


----------



## TLC

Spoken812 said:


> Think I'm mad? Rashad won lol.
> 
> But calling him gayshad and a ***** is just too much.


And yet somehow against the forum rules?

JimmyJones, Maybe Rashad posts here and your bashing another member. :confused02:


----------



## Ape City

Pretty sure calling anyone a ***** is against forum rules.

Awsome fight (not fights) tonight. Rashad won exactly the way I expected him to and won me some creds, but made m very sad pandas in the process. I was so pumped when Rampage scored the KD in the third. If those second hooks hand landed...damn...


----------



## AceFranklin88

Flyer said:


> lmao man.. punching his knees was all he did.. and no, even i, that i dont like him, say that he has more than that in his arsenal, but ok, think what you want.


Yea he just punched his knees...And took him down multiple times into dominant positions...And rock him...And get on top of him punching him in the face a bunch of times. But that's it.


----------



## M_D

Flyer said:


> lmao man.. punching his knees was all he did.. and no, even i, that i dont like him, say that he has more than that in his arsenal, but ok, think what you want.


rewatch the fight I bet Rashad punches Rampage in the Face more then Rampage punched Rashad


----------



## YousefTheGreat

420atalon said:


> I am sick of people complaining about wrestlers being better all around fighters and being able to control their opponents rendering them useless...
> 
> If you don't like it go watch boxing or K1, this is MMA and it is a test of all around fighting ability. If you can't control your opponent why should you be gifted opportunities to beat him...


This is true, but don't tell me you wouldn't like to see the yellow card system in UFC?


----------



## footodors

Geez, what about what Rampage did---a whole lot of nothing. If Rashad hadn't pressed the fight, they would've been circling each other for 15 minutes.


----------



## TLC

Ape City said:


> Pretty sure calling anyone a ***** is against forum rules.
> 
> Awsome fight (not fights) tonight. Rashad won exactly the way I expected him to and won me some creds, but made m very sad pandas in the process. I was so pumped when Rampage scored the KD in the third. If those second hooks hand landed...damn...


Really? Where? Not to mention that makes no ****ing sense. People call fighters every name in the book, little bitches, a-holes, you name it, but OH NO! HE CALLED HIM A *****! HE WENT TOO FAR THAT TIME!


----------



## REiN

Flyer said:


> *but rashad's gameplan was to do nothing*, _exept the first punch in the first round_





Flyer said:


> punching his knees was all he did..


contradiction.. 

screw a dictionary, just read that over and over.


----------



## CornBall

SMH.

It was moved into the official Jackson/Evans thread.


----------



## Ape City

TLC said:


> Really? Where? Not to mention that makes no ****ing sense. People call fighters every name in the book, little bitches, a-holes, you name it, but OH NO! HE CALLED HIM A *****! HE WENT TOO FAR THAT TIME!


Ya i'm sure people say a lot of things that get overlooked, and I don't even know if it is a rule. I'm just assuming calling people a ***** falls under some kinds of language thing. 

Anyways I really don't care one way or the other, but it can be said that calling him gayshad and a ***** probably isn't the most constructive way to dicuss post fight performance.

Hate the game, Rashad just played it imo.



Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Me and my friends left the bar we were at at 2nd round of Rampage vs Evans because we knew what was gonna happen.


You mean just like when you are at a hockey/basketball etc game and the other team is up 66% - 0? Cause that is the situation you are describing.

Rashad was tooling him, and yet you people expect him to jump in wildly and risk the win? Next time Your faverite team is up 5-0 or whatever ask yourself if you are wishing they would just go nuts to make things exciting. 

Does that really make a lot of sense? Think about it.


You guys can go on and on as much as you like about wrestling and lay and pray and whatever, fact is that is a way to win and Rashad is smart to use it and would be a fool to try and entertain people like you. He gets payed either way.


Anyways believe it or not i'm pissed Rampage lost...time to go get shitfaced peace.



footodors said:


> Geez, what about what Rampage did---a whole lot of nothing. If Rashad hadn't pressed the fight, they would've been circling each other for 15 minutes.



Exactly...I was way more pissed at Rampage for basically just waiting around for Rashad to decide where he wanted to fight all night.


----------



## SpoKen

*To the people dissing the win *SPOILERS**

Rewatch the fight, Rashad engaged Rampage EVERY time. People are knocking on the way Rashad won, but lets look at Rampage's strategy.

Let Rashad come in and counter him. Rampage didn't press the action ever, Rashad came in and rocked him early, and stayed "IN HIS FACE" as Rampage said. If Rampage wanted the knockout, he should have walked him down like he said he could.

WAR SUGAR RASHAD EVANS!!


----------



## zombie1890

joined just now so i could put my 2 cents in about this fight. i am a huge rampage fan and cannot stand evans at all. with that being said imo this was one of the worst fight EVER. complete garbage. and all evans fans dont start getting pissy or think im complaining cuz my boy lost. no i watch ufc cuz i lvoe to see fight. not to see 13 min of spooning against a fence and a wopping 2 min of actions. rampage fought like crap and couldnt stop rashad. its his own fault for being out of that game for so long. but with all the talking rashad did. he did not back ANY of it up. some of his exact words were.... "i will give you the first punch" "i can fight you at your own game and still beat you" "i just want to knock him outlet him up just so i can beat knock him out again" evans didnt back any of it up. yea he did what he had to to win. but for what to look like a coward. all he proved was that he was faster and was a better hugger. was to to afraid to go toe to toe with rampage. i would be prefectly fine if rampage had lost with both fighters givng it there all. but they didnt. all this hype all the smack talk just to see evans hug. it wasnt even wrestling.


----------



## AceFranklin88

REiN said:


> contradiction..
> 
> screw a dictionary, just read that over and over.


My head just exploded. :confused02:



Lol


----------



## JimmyJames

When I first started posting here I was told that fighter bashing was OK as long as it doesnt go too far. I may have crossed that line but then again I have been calling him that name for some time now. 

Lets just drop it. I said what I said and wont take it back because thats how I feel about Rashad. Felt the same way after the Thiago Silva fight and I hate Thiago Silva more than Rashad. So be it.


----------



## AceFranklin88

Agreed. See my posts in the other thread about this. Blame Rampage for his loss. Not Rashad. Either way, war Rashad. He's really grown on me since the Machida loss and I was rooting for him tonight. He seems like a really intelligent, and all-around decent human being.


----------



## Flyer

REiN said:


> contradiction..
> 
> screw a dictionary, just read that over and over.


LOL you call punching knees doing something? wow..
he punched his knees only to take him down and lay & pray some more..
give me a break..


----------



## CornBall

Spoken812 said:


> Rewatch the fight, Rashad engaged Rampage EVERY time. People are knocking on the way Rashad won, but lets look at Rampage's strategy.
> 
> Let Rashad come in and counter him. Rampage didn't press the action ever, Rashad came in and rocked him early, and stayed "IN HIS FACE" as Rampage said. If Rampage wanted the knockout, he should have walked him down like he said he could.
> 
> WAR SUGAR RASHAD EVANS!!


Agreed. I was shocked when Evans landed the right hand that rocked Rampage early first round. Rampage didn't looked like himself, maybe it was because of the lay off, or Rashads speed? I guess we will find out when Page fights again.

Anyways props to Rashad.


----------



## M_D

Flyer said:


> LOL you call punching knees doing something? wow..
> he punched his knees only to take him down and lay & pray some more..
> give me a break..


lol keep reading his post you might catch on eventually on what he posted


----------



## Dan0

I'm getting even more pissed as the time passes by. 
A LOT of people were hyped up for a long time. For the last couple of weeks I was biting my fingernails waiting for the fight. Waiting for them to slug their hatred towards each other out. And Rashad doesn't back up anything he says and goes the safe road to get by the fight.
God, have mercy, the hype was a waste of our nerves. I'm utterly disappointed.


----------



## REiN

give him some time , maybe check up on him tomorrow morning when he's sober.


----------



## Flyer

M_D said:


> lol keep reading his post you might catch on eventually on what he posted


I did, and did get it, and still say that his gameplan was to get page down and stay ontop of him doing nothing.
just as i said whats not understood?


----------



## JimmyJames

Spoken812 said:


> Rewatch the fight, Rashad engaged Rampage EVERY time. People are knocking on the way Rashad won, but lets look at Rampage's strategy.
> 
> Let Rashad come in and counter him. Rampage didn't press the action ever, Rashad came in and rocked him early, and stayed "IN HIS FACE" as Rampage said. If Rampage wanted the knockout, he should have walked him down like he said he could.
> 
> WAR SUGAR RASHAD EVANS!!


Evans won the fight almost exactly the way I thought he would, by not doing much. 

How could Rampage walk him down when Rashad wouldnt come within 6 feet of him till he went for a TD and just pressed him up against the cage?????

Rashad won good for him.


----------



## JimmyJames

Dan0 said:


> I'm getting even more pissed as the time passes by.
> A LOT of people were hyped up for a long time. For the last couple of weeks I was biting my fingernails waiting for the fight. Waiting for them to slug their hatred towards each other our. And Rashad doesn't back up anything he says and goes the safe road to get by the fight.
> God, have mercy, the hype was a waste of our nerves. I'm utterly disappointed.


You have summed up my feeling 100%.

The hype game that Rashad talked is what makes me pissed off. He didnt live up to anything that he said. And now I have to listen to the next few weeks as he talks shit about being a better FIGHTER than Rampage. Thats gonna piss me off even more.


----------



## TheJame

JimmyJames said:


> Evans won the fight almost exactly the way I thought he would, by not doing much.
> 
> How could Rampage walk him down when Rashad wouldnt come within 6 feet of him till he went for a TD and just pressed him up against the cage?????
> 
> Rashad won good for him.


Jimmy James, you should change the quote in your signiture to "Greg Jackson is gonna chase all the retarded MMA fans away from the sport."


----------



## Kado

Spoken812 said:


> Rewatch the fight, Rashad engaged Rampage EVERY time. People are knocking on the way Rashad won, but lets look at Rampage's strategy.
> 
> Let Rashad come in and counter him. Rampage didn't press the action ever, Rashad came in and rocked him early, and stayed "IN HIS FACE" as Rampage said. If Rampage wanted the knockout, he should have walked him down like he said he could.
> 
> WAR SUGAR RASHAD EVANS!!


Thank you. Now make your way to the UWC thread. Tis dangerous.


----------



## fightfan3223

hey guys,

I'd just like to say I have no problem with a fighter doing what it takes to win, or fighting safe/smart. BUT I do have a problem with Rashad talking all the shit he did about knocking Page out, hurting him, making him quit, sending him a snuggie.. I mean come on man! You layed on him. Fact is-- Rashad is now a cowhard in most people's books. He was afraid to put on the show HE hyped it up to be because he couldn't handle possibly losing and having to face his critics after all the shit he talked. He knew that Rampage had a very good chance of knocking him out, so he made sure it wouldn't by attempting to wrestle him (and it still almost didn't work). 

As far as scoring, why do take downs score points if no damage is done? Simply for control? Rashad did NOTHING to damage Rampage on the ground, absolutely nothing. Does he just get points for stalling? Rampage nearly has Rashad knocked out, but loses because Rashad lightl tackled him a couple times? Come on man. Zero ground and pound. Zero damage after that first punch. Rashad did nothing to earn bragging rights IMO. Atleast when GSP takes down, he transitions, mounts, and beats up on people or submits them. Rashad just pushes people against the cage and prays he doesn't get knocked out because in the back of his mind he knows he can't back up the shit he talked. 

Once again, zero problem with people who fight this way. Do what you gotta do to get the win. BUT, THIS fight was supposed to be more than trying to get a win. THESE dudes hate eachother, supposedly. THESE dude wanna hurt eachother, supposedly. Well it doesn't hurt very much to lean somone up against a fence, or trip them onto canvas, Rashad.


----------



## JimmyJames

TheJame said:


> Jimmy James, you should change the quote in your signiture to "Greg Jackson is gonna chase all the retarded MMA fans away from the sport."


No he is gonna chase away all the people that expect FIGHTERS to actually FIGHT.


----------



## No_Mercy

No excuses. A win is a win, but as I pointed out Rashad has an excellent camp behind him so they opted to go with safe game plan.

Flip side of the coin is this. What we saw was the best Rashad tonight and he stumbled a bit. Not the most impressive in my opinion like a Machida vs Rashad, GSP vs Serra, Shogun vs Machida, or Anderson Silva vs any fighter. 

Now lets see how Rashad does against Shogun and Rampage vs Machida.


----------



## Dan0

Stalling against the cage is engaging these days?

Honestly, if he wasn't saying how he'll make Rampage quit and go toe-to-toe with him for the last year, I would be OK with it. I get it, a sport is a sport. But this was beyond sport. Or at least that's what Rashad and everyone else were saying.
The MMA community deserved a war from these two and Rashad spit in the face of every one of us and threw his pride in the garbage can :thumbsdown:

Go ahead, neg rep me.


----------



## Bonnar426

To all the people P.O.ed about Rashad's strategy...


----------



## fightfan3223

Anyone notice how not one kick was thrown?


Damn I cannot wait for Shogun to DESTROY this wannabe!!!!


----------



## SpoKen

Dan0 said:


> Stalling against the cage is engaging these days?
> 
> Honestly, if he wasn't saying how he'll make Rampage quit and go toe-to-toe with him for the last year, I would be OK with it. I get it, a sport is a sport. But this was beyond sport. Or at least that's what Rashad and everyone else was saying.
> The MMA community deserved a war from these two and Rashad spit in the face of every one of us and threw his pride in the garbage can :thumbsdown:
> 
> *Go ahead, neg rep me.*


Dan, I could never neg rep you. You are and will forever be the homie.

We may not agree on this fight but, hey, oh well :thumb02: Your still cool as hell.


----------



## Dan0

Spoken812 said:


> Dan, I could never neg rep you. You are and will forever be the homie.
> 
> We may not agree on this fight but, hey, oh well :thumb02: Your still cool as hell.


Well thanks for bringing back a smile on my face :thumbsup:


----------



## zombie1890

fightfan3223 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I'd just like to say I have no problem with a fighter doing what it takes to win, or fighting safe/smart. BUT I do have a problem with Rashad talking all the shit he did about knocking Page out, hurting him, making him quit, sending him a snuggie.. I mean come on man! You layed on him. Fact is-- Rashad is now a cowhard in most people's books. He was afraid to put on the show HE hyped it up to be because he couldn't handle possibly losing and having to face his critics after all the shit he talked. He knew that Rampage had a very good chance of knocking him out, so he made sure it wouldn't by attempting to wrestle him (and it still almost didn't work).
> 
> As far as scoring, why do take downs score points if no damage is done? Simply for control? Rashad did NOTHING to damage Rampage on the ground, absolutely nothing. Does he just get points for stalling? Rampage nearly has Rashad knocked out, but loses because Rashad lightl tackled him a couple times? Come on man. Zero ground and pound. Zero damage after that first punch. Rashad did nothing to earn bragging rights IMO. Atleast when GSP takes down, he transitions, mounts, and beats up on people or submits them. Rashad just pushes people against the cage and prays he doesn't get knocked out because in the back of his mind he knows he can't back up the shit he talked.
> 
> Once again, zero problem with people who fight this way. Do what you gotta do to get the win. BUT, THIS fight was supposed to be more than trying to get a win. THESE dudes hate eachother, supposedly. THESE dude wanna hurt eachother, supposedly. Well it doesn't hurt very much to lean somone up against a fence, or trip them onto canvas, Rashad.


agree 100% thats fine if its what rashad was training to take it easy but the min he started doing that he should shut his mouth. at least rampage made some what of an attempt to knock evans out and back up his shit talking. evans made none and to me is doesnt matter how good of a fighter you are there is a point where you gotta have some repect for the fans and imo evans disrespected not only himself and the sport but also all of us fans. yea he won congrats to him for that but dont hype up a fight get fans excited just to lnp and not back up what you say. i can almost guarentee you dana white is pissed about evans preformance because im sure the sport lost some fans tonight.


----------



## JimmyJames

Dan0 said:


> Stalling against the cage is engaging these days?
> 
> Honestly, if he wasn't saying how he'll make Rampage quit and go toe-to-toe with him for the last year, I would be OK with it. I get it, a sport is a sport. But this was beyond sport. Or at least that's what Rashad and everyone else were saying.
> The MMA community deserved a war from these two and Rashad spit in the face of every one of us and threw his pride in the garbage can :thumbsdown:
> 
> Go ahead, neg rep me.


No neg rep here, I agree with you 100%. 

Thats exactly why I called Rashad that 5 letter word that starts with a "P" in the other thread. 

I fell like such an ass because I knew this was gonna happen, and when it did I'm still pissed off about it. O' well I've always been an overly passionate person.......


----------



## Flyer

Dan0 said:


> Stalling against the cage is engaging these days?
> 
> Honestly, if he wasn't saying how he'll make Rampage quit and go toe-to-toe with him for the last year, I would be OK with it. I get it, a sport is a sport. But this was beyond sport. Or at least that's what Rashad and everyone else were saying.
> The MMA community deserved a war from these two and Rashad spit in the face of every one of us and threw his pride in the garbage can :thumbsdown:
> 
> Go ahead, neg rep me.


couldnt agree with you more, what he did was so disrespectful and boring, never gonna watch a ufc that features him on the main event.


----------



## TheJame

Dan0 said:


> Stalling against the cage is engaging these days?
> 
> Honestly, if he wasn't saying how he'll make Rampage quit and go toe-to-toe with him for the last year, I would be OK with it. I get it, a sport is a sport. But this was beyond sport. Or at least that's what Rashad and everyone else were saying.
> The MMA community deserved a war from these two and Rashad spit in the face of every one of us and threw his pride in the garbage can :thumbsdown:
> 
> Go ahead, neg rep me.


I wasn't impressed with the stall tactics, either. But Rampage didn't exactly fight hard out of getting pushed up against the fence, and Rashad's takedowns were slick as hell. I think preparation was a big difference in this fight, and those two are clearly on a different level in that aspect.


----------



## thedude86

Dan0 said:


> Stalling against the cage is engaging these days?
> 
> Honestly, if he wasn't saying how he'll make Rampage quit and go toe-to-toe with him for the last year, I would be OK with it. I get it, a sport is a sport. But this was beyond sport. Or at least that's what Rashad and everyone else were saying.
> The MMA community deserved a war from these two and Rashad spit in the face of every one of us and threw his pride in the garbage can :thumbsdown:
> 
> Go ahead, neg rep me.


O, I agree with you 100%, but its nothing less then I expected from him, hes obviously scared to go toe to toe with Rampage. Despite his KO of Chuck, Rashad has got very mediocre stand up and a seriously weak chin. I just hope he doesn't become the next GSP of the LHW devision and lay and pray his way to the title. Please God someone knock this fool into retirement.


----------



## JimmyJames

thedude86 said:


> O, I agree with you 100%, but its nothing less then I expected from him, hes obviously scared to go toe to toe with Rampage. Despite his KO of Chuck, Rashad has got very mediocre stand up and a seriously weak chin. I just hope he doesn't become the next GSP of the LHW devision and lay and pray his way to the title. Please God someone knock this fool into retirement.












I think I know just the man to send Rashad packing---------->


----------



## Flyer

JimmyJames said:


> I think I know just the man to send Rashad packing---------->


haaaaaaaahahahahaha nice^^^


----------



## SpoKen

Eh... I think Rashad can beat Shogun.


----------



## thedude86

JimmyJames said:


> I think I know just the man to send Rashad packing---------->


Lol, nice.


----------



## SpoKen

Thread closed. Too many of these threads.


----------



## REiN

Bottom line is people figured, hey these two black guys are yelling at each other so its gonna be a ghetto brawl inside the octagon and instead they got an mma fight, now anarchy ensues.


----------



## fightfan3223

That was an ignorant response. Race, background had nothing to do with it for me. Both fighters claimed they'd throw punches and knock the other out. One tried to, the other played it safe.

Rashad= NOOOOOO BALLLLLLLLSSSSS


----------



## JimmyJames

REiN said:


> Bottom line is people figured, hey these two black guys are yelling at each other so its gonna be a ghetto brawl inside the octagon and instead they got an mma fight, now anarchy ensues.


No I expected Rashad to live up to all the shit he talked and he didnt. Now anarchy shall ensue.


----------



## SpoKen

Rampage should have attacked him. Rashad started all the exchanges.

Rampage fans get it twisted: Anarchy ensues.


----------



## JimmyJames

Spoken812 said:


> Rampage should have attacked him. Rashad started all the exchanges.
> 
> Rampage fans get it twisted: Anarchy ensues.


How could Rampage attack him when Rashad wouldnt get within 6 feet of him???

I guess he should have just ran in all sloppy like and got KTFO.........:confused03:


----------



## SpoKen

JimmyJames said:


> How could Rampage attack him when Rashad wouldnt get within 6 feet of him???
> 
> *I guess he should have just ran in all sloppy like and got KTFO*.........:confused03:


It seems like you wanted Rashad to do that. Rashad was attacking from 6 feet away, why couldn't Rampage?


----------



## zombie1890

Spoken812 said:


> Rampage should have attacked him. Rashad started all the exchanges.
> 
> Rampage fans get it twisted: Anarchy ensues.


thats not entirelly true rampage attemptied to start exchanges but rashad would back off because he did not want to go toe to toe with him. simply put rampage vs. evans 110% all stand up they are not even in the same legue rampage is 10 times better with that said take down ground controle lnp evans has him beat. the whole reason rampage fans are pissed is because everything that rashad said he planed on doing he pussed out of and decided to go for the easy win rather then attempt to back up his smack talk because he knew he couldnt. evans fans are just as twisted what it comes down to is rampage came prepared to brawl trained to brawl because that was how all the smack talk made it seem like it was going to be. evans know he cant out strike him so he made the smart move in order to get the win and thats lnp and stalling pretty much. yea he proved he was a better wrestler he also proved hes the bigger *****. it goes both ways. imo its not always about the win sometimes its about haven pride and at least takeing owner ship so to say of how you act and what you say and backing it up.


----------



## bedcommando

don't get me wrong technique and game plan are great, but i'm assuming a lot of people are getting sick of shelling out $50-$60 to watch 2 guys roll around to decision.

This is where the new fan base comes into play. for the long time watchers they know whats going on and understand the action. To the casual/new fan (the majority of what fuels the UFC) the last few major fights have looked like boring 2 year olds playing. And if you look back to the start of the year a majority of the overly hyped fights are ending unspectaculary (word?)

You either get it, or you don't.


----------



## JimmyJames

Spoken812 said:


> It seems like you wanted Rashad to do that. Rashad was attacking from 6 feet away, why couldn't Rampage?


Rampage couldnt do anything because Rashad was too busy dry humping his leg. 

Rashad took a page from Machida with this fight and I dont like Machida for his avoidance either. 

Look we are just gonna continue to disagree about this. 

What I expected Rashad to do was live up to all the shit talk he did before the fight. He didnt, and thats why I called him the word you didnt like earlier.


----------



## zombie1890

bedcommando said:


> don't get me wrong technique and game plan are great, but i'm assuming a lot of people are getting sick of shelling out $50-$60 to watch 2 guys roll around to decision.
> 
> This is where the new fan base comes into play. for the long time watchers they know whats going on and understand the action. To the casual/new fan (the majority of what fuels the UFC) the last few major fights have looked like boring 2 year olds playing. And if you look back to the start of the year a majority of the overly hyped fights are ending unspectaculary (word?)
> 
> You either get it, or you don't.


agreed and to everyone read my last post in the ultimate wrestling championship plz im tired of seeing people arguing both fighters sucked tonight. yea rashad got the win but in a boring fashion. a win is a win ya i got it but if your gunna run your mouth and get people excited to see a brawl at least produce.


----------



## ptw

Rashad did good, and there was plenty of action in that fight to keep me on my toes. The hype is what screwed everything up. I'm sure if they didn't hype it as much as they did it would be considered a great fight, I would have preferred a 5 round fight though. To be quite honest, *a main event should be 5 rounds whether or not it's for a championship,* it's the freaking main event!


----------



## zombie1890

and the rua evans fight is goin to be a good one i think because rua is a great fighter and now that he saw part of evans gane plain so to speak and can prepare for it. rampage was prepared to go toe to toe evans had a diff idea evans wons plain and simple but rua is going to be a tough match. esp since now he knows more of what else to expect out of evans and what to train for.


----------



## JimmyJames

zombie1890 said:


> and the rua evans fight is goin to be a good one i think because rua is a great fighter and now that he saw part of evans gane plain so to speak and can prepare for it. rampage was prepared to go toe to toe evans had a diff idea evans wons plain and simple but rua is going to be a tough match. esp since now he knows more of what else to expect out of evans and what to train for.


Shogun is a much more dynamic striker than Rampage. That wont play well with Rashad. 

Rampage fought a bad fight tonight, he didnt use his knees at all when Rashad was coming in for takedowns or when he was press up against the cage. 

If Rashad uses the same gameplan, which he will because Greg Jackson lives by the motto of "If it aint broke dont fix it", he will pay for it as Shogun has many more weapons that he uses than Rampage.


----------



## MikeHawk

After what Machida did to Rashad, I feel bad for what he has coming next.
Shogun is going to **** his soul.


----------



## chilo

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Are you seriously getting mad? LOL CALM DOWN.. TAKE A STEP BACK FROM THE PC.
> 
> 5 ROUNDS WITH A COUNTER PUNCHER ISNT 5 ROUNDS WITH A GOOD WRESTLER. ASK THE PEOPLE THAT FOUGHT GSP.
> 
> Geezus.. Again read.. I'm a fan of Shogun. LOOK AT MY PREVIOUS POSTS AND I COULD HAVE SWORN U REPPED ME FOR DEFENDING SHOGUN AGAINST MACHIDA.


of course i got mad, i got in a arguement with a troll that dont know shit about mma. i feel into your trollish ways.


----------



## zombie1890

JimmyJames said:


> Shogun is a much more dynamic striker than Rampage. That wont play well with Rashad.
> 
> Rampage fought a bad fight tonight, he didnt use his knees at all when Rashad was coming in for takedowns or when he was press up against the cage.
> 
> If Rashad uses the same gameplan, which he will because Greg Jackson lives by the motto of "If it aint broke dont fix it", he will pay for it as Shogun has many more weapons that he uses than Rampage.


i dunno it will be a really good fight imo i like pride a lot better then ufc and i would rather have seen rampage vs evans in a pride style rules same with rua vs evans in a pride rule style fight. because i would like to see what evans would to to defend the scoccer kicks and stomps of rua but also after tonight fight there were a couple tims that if rampage had pressed he could have had the mui tay (im a horrible speller) clnch when they were hugging and if evans doesnt watch out and rua locks that in he is known for some very dangerouse knees just ask rampage


----------



## kay_o_ken

Spoken812 said:


> Rewatch the fight, Rashad engaged Rampage EVERY time. People are knocking on the way Rashad won, but lets look at Rampage's strategy.
> 
> Let Rashad come in and counter him. Rampage didn't press the action ever, Rashad came in and rocked him early, and stayed "IN HIS FACE" as Rampage said. If Rampage wanted the knockout, he should have walked him down like he said he could.
> 
> WAR SUGAR RASHAD EVANS!!


i agree with you to an extent but i have to admit, i was a little bummed with rashads approach to this fight, i mean the way he talked a bout the fight it sounded like it would be a complete war and he'd finish this beef once and for all but really he seemed content to avoid any action as much as possible and turned what was a crazy hyped up fight into a boring ass 15 min.


buuut that being said, it takes two fighters to make a fight boring so i dont wanna sound like im only criticizing rashad here, rampage definitely could have pushed the pace a bit more

rashad vs shogun should be interesting though


----------



## chilo

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> *So beating Machida all the sudden erased his bad cardio performance in 2 out of 5 matches in UFC?*
> 
> So where in the UFC did he face a wrestler of Evans caliber. Stop bringing up his one out of 2 subs off in Pride. We're talking UFC.
> *
> If you want to live in the Pride days then go for it. I'm just basing this off recent fights.* I HOPE I AM WRONG IN THIS ASSESTMENT BECAUSE I CANT STAND EVANS.
> 
> But matchup wise, this would be interesting. Currently wrestlers are just too good esp coming from Greg Jackson's camp. What I mean by good is that they're good at just LnPing and safely winning.


ask me how his cardio was before those two fights tha he had 2 knee surgery before training.

and have you watched shoguns 3 recent fights compared to rashads 3 recent fights?.... nuff said.


----------



## JimmyJames

Rampage couldnt have pushed the pace because Rashad would have continued to avoid him by backing away. 

The only thing Rampage could have done is run at the guy like a fool.


----------



## kay_o_ken

he can only back away so far...


----------



## zombie1890

i gotta agree with jimmy james there it would have been dumb of rampage to attempt to push the pace due to the fact of evans speed and take down ability. he could have but it would have left him very vunerable both fights pretty much played it safe i just feel rampage did a little more to work for the ko in the 3rd then evans did the whole fight. i think evans was after the win from the beging and knew was want looking for a ko but to win with points.


----------



## crispsteez

Spoken812 said:


> Eh... I think Rashad can beat Shogun.


he definitely can, but i don't know...i feel like rashad's cardio never looks good when he implements a wrestling gameplan and he fades after the 2nd round. i'm not so sure he can hold up in a 5 rounder. if shogun brutalizes him with leg kicks that could eliminate some of the explosiveness in his shots. i think pretty much comes down to if shogun gasses after getting taking down repeatedly(since his tdd isn't the best) and although he went all 5 rounds with machida, a 5 round kickboxing match isn't nearly as taxing as exerting energy trying to prevent take downs and getting back up. also how effective shogun can be from bottom with sweeps/submission attempts and getting back to his feet. i'm interested to see how it plays out as i feel like a match up with a good wrestler is shogun's biggest challenge.

**Unrelated but i wish rampage would have varied up his gameplan a bit after he clearly lost the first round and went for some takedowns/slams. chances are you're not gonna win the fight defending takedowns..unless you're spencer fisher.


----------



## ESPADA9

If tonights performance is any indicator Rashad and Rampage won't fair too well against Machida or Shogun.

I actually think Jones would win against either fighter but because hes from Rashads camp we may never know.


----------



## No_Mercy

Yo Ima represent all the Rampage fans out there. He came to fight and to end it as did Rashad *early on*. That shot surprised the heck outta everyone cuz it's a good chance it would have dropped most fighters, but Rampage has a chin of steel. Other then that we already knew in the back our minds what Rashad/Greg's game plan was going to be. There's NO WAY he was going to stand and bang. Rampage took his best shot, shook it and smiled. Rashad ate a punch and fell backwards. That was Rampage's fault for not being able to finish and not having the condition to do it. That was the TSN turning point right there and I would have gotten my prediction correct. Unfortunately it went the other way and congratz to Rashad albeit an anti-climactic end. 

It leads to a definite rematch down the road. As I said it took the absolute best Rashad to beat a rusty Rampage. No excuses, but Rampage's camp is nowhere near the Greg Jackson camp. Watching his sparring partners, training regimen, he was in tip top shape for sure. 

Man I can't even tell you how the Rampage vs Machida fight will go down. Such an intriguing matchup that should have happened for the belt in the first place. Damn I just thought of a crazy scenario. Rashad beats Shogun, Rampage beats Machida, and you know what happens next...lolz!


----------



## JimmyJames

That shot that Rashad landed caught Rampage off balance. He wasnt as rocked as people are making it out to be.


----------



## elardo

Rashad is getting owned worse than ever against Shogun. Unfortunately, we'll see a similar fight with Machida against Rampage. Looks like clear sailing for Shogun though.


----------



## No_Mercy

zombie1890 said:


> i gotta agree with jimmy james there it would have been dumb of rampage to attempt to push the pace due to the fact of evans speed and take down ability. he could have but it would have left him very vunerable both fights pretty much played it safe i just feel rampage did a little more to work for the ko in the 3rd then evans did the whole fight. i think evans was after the win from the beging and knew was want looking for a ko but to win with points.


Rampage did what he was supposed to do and stay in the pocket and slowly cut him off. But Rashad kept feinting, keeping his distance with his left jabs, and utilized his speed to dart in and out. Rampage should have gone for the takedown, but I really thought Rampage would have dirty boxed Rashad in the clinch. He seemed lost there which leads me to believe that he did not properly train for that situation. All in all his conditioning was shot especially with all that clinching. He had his moment right there...but he couldn't finish.


----------



## zombie1890

JimmyJames said:


> That shot that Rashad landed caught Rampage off balance. He wasnt as rocked as people are making it out to be.


as i said before im a huge rampage fan but to a point i would have rather evans won by that jit dropping rampage with a little gnp to make it a tko rather then the way he did win. at least then i wouldnt have this feeling of dissapointment. lol all i wanted to see was a brawl. couldnt spent that 45 to take my girl to hershey park lol


----------



## Uchaaa

Rashad is so explosive and has great movement. Rampage is just stiff. Rashad had a better strength & conditioning training than rampage. But you cant train how to take a punch and rashad gets rocked easily. I dont know which one would fair better against shougun.


----------



## Leed

So your attacking Rashad for 'not keeping his word', but it's ok for Rampage that Rashad's not dead right now? :confused05:


----------



## Rusko

I was wishing for a good fight, because I like both fighters. But I am kinda dissapointed by rashad. The first two rounds it was like he outpointed Rampage and than just started to ''wear him down'' = kill time.

I had a feeling that rampage should have done more, like trying to take rashad down because he for sure wasnt expecting it.


----------



## Mckeever

Terrible fight in all honesty.

Hats off for rashad to sticking to a gameplan though. I didnt think the speed difference would be so significant, rampage actually looked....slow out there.

Hope he doesnt quit fighting though. Id like to see him training back in america and maybe bisping joining him since they are such good friends.


----------



## osmium

I scored the first for Rashad, the third for Rampage, and the second draw leaning Rampage though basically nothing happened in the second really no justification for giving it to Rashad. Basically Randy/Vera all over again I don't understand why judges think clinching up against a cage is a dominant position when you aren't doing anything with it. It is a neutral position when stalling you aren't gaining any advantage. I thought the fight should have been stopped while Rampage was landing all those unguarded shots but Rashad recovered so I guess the ref did a good job there. 

Eh whatever I don't think either guy deserved to win this basically Rashad landing 1 good winging punch in the first and Rampage landing a flurry in the third and a whole lot of nothing for the rest of the fight.


----------



## K R Y

Big dissapointment of a fight. Nothing really happened. Rampage looked slow as hell and that cost him.


----------



## Thelegend

my heart has been broken........oh well good job rashad. didnt think he would look that much faster than page. rampage was barely able to keep up, i think he needs to hit the gym this time in better shape. rashad pretty much owned him on the ground. Rampage should take a fight as soon as possible to get himself back in the mix.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

crispsteez said:


> he definitely can, but i don't know...i feel like rashad's cardio never looks good when he implements a wrestling gameplan and he fades after the 2nd round. i'm not so sure he can hold up in a 5 rounder. if shogun brutalizes him with leg kicks that could eliminate some of the explosiveness in his shots. i think pretty much comes down to if shogun gasses after getting taking down repeatedly(since his tdd isn't the best) and although he went all 5 rounds with machida, *a 5 round kickboxing match isn't nearly as taxing as exerting energy trying to prevent take downs and getting back up.* also how effective shogun can be from bottom with sweeps/submission attempts and getting back to his feet. i'm interested to see how it plays out as i feel like a match up with a good wrestler is shogun's biggest challenge.
> 
> **Unrelated but i wish rampage would have varied up his gameplan a bit after he clearly lost the first round and went for some takedowns/slams. chances are you're not gonna win the fight defending takedowns..unless you're spencer fisher.


That's all I was saying earlier. But some people wanted to take it personal(lolumad Chilo)


----------



## Spec0688

I was a fan of Rashad when he used to try and finish, not the biggest fan, but still a fan. Recently it seems like Rashad just gets takdedowns to kill time, he doesnt try to pass like certain wrestlers, he doesnt do much damage from the ground.

He is basically fighting to win the decision, I hate making comparsions with GSP even though his latest Hardy fight wasnt finished, GSP still tried finishing him with subs at least, GSP was constantly active on the ground passing guards all the time. 

I dont know what happen to Rashad, He used to push the fight to finish, I know its Rampage and he is very hard to stop, but you gotta have that dog in you in every fight regardless.


----------



## Thelegend

^to be fair its rampage he was facing, the guy is no slouch on his back. he won the take down battle and won the fight.


----------



## Mckeever

"Annoyingly predictable is the only way to describe this fight. It seems that MMA seems to be becoming more and more about the master game plan, and unfortunately that plan seems to be moving more into the area of nullification of your opponents skills before using your own. As sensible as this is, and however much fans are told to appreciate the skill involved in doing this, it can become an increasingly frustrating spectacle to watch. Has MMA lost a little of the rawness that made it so addictive?


This isn’t a criticism of Rashad by the way, personally i wanted Rampage to win but you have to give Rashad respect for doing his job. At the same time though i think he’s been lucky twice now, Thiago could of finished him easily, and if Rampage caught him just once with one of those shots on the ground, could of been end game. I just hope he doesn’t ride his luck to gold….backing Shogun."


----------



## Can.Opener

Rampage missed 4 crucial punches when Rashad was on the canvas and looking really, really dazed.

He was a sitting duck for a GnP KO. Completely missed a still target, cost him the fight 

Rashad's fighting style really erks me since he lost to Machida, but he's doing what he needs to do to fight for the belt.


----------



## REiN

Honestly, anyone that really thought Rashad was gonna stand toe to toe with Rampage and play his game really set themselves up for disappointment. I wouldn't exactly call this the most boring grudge match ever because I remember a few long ago where the two guys absolutely hated each other and come fight time they gave each other too much respect and we ended up with 15 minutes of circling each other. Just a thought :\


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

Mckeever said:


> "Annoyingly predictable is the only way to describe this fight. It seems that MMA seems to be becoming more and more about the master game plan, and unfortunately that plan seems to be moving more into the area of nullification of your opponents skills before using your own. As sensible as this is, and however much fans are told to appreciate the skill involved in doing this, it can become an increasingly frustrating spectacle to watch. Has MMA lost a little of the rawness that made it so addictive?


Can't agree more. +1


----------



## Sekou

fightfan3223 said:


> h
> Rashad did NOTHING to damage Rampage on the ground, absolutely nothing.










:laugh:

please do....because I saw him try to control Rampage to ground and pound every time they got to that position. He got on Rampage and punched him...very simple. You guys are making it seem like it was Koscheck vs. Leben. Stop whining just because the movie star lost.


----------



## Spec0688

Sekou said:


> please do....because I saw him try to controll Rampage to ground and pound every time they were on the ground.


He did no damage, his best GnP was near the end of round 3, otherwise he pretty much stayed down to kill time.

*edit* Since you edited your post I will also. I am not taking anything away from Rashad, you are talking about control and damage in your first post which are 2 different things.

Did Rashad use his wrestling ability to control the fight on the ground? Absolutely. Did he do the most damage possible with his great positions, or to try and stop the fight? Nope.

Like I said, The best outburst he did on the ground was end of round 3.


----------



## osmium

Thelegend said:


> my heart has been broken........oh well good job rashad. didnt think he would look that much faster than page. rampage was barely able to keep up, i think he needs to hit the gym this time in better shape. rashad pretty much owned him on the ground. Rampage should take a fight as soon as possible to get himself back in the mix.


The Forrest rematch has to happen now and then Rashad/Rampage 2 after Rashad loses to Shogun since they were both talking about a rematch in the post fight.

Rashad didn't really own Page on the ground his BJJ looked decent he was regaining half guard and he got up a few times I believe. He also managed to render most of Rashad's GNP ineffective at the end by limiting his arm range. Page didn't look great off his back but he didn't look bad either.


----------



## Thelegend

yea a forrest ramatch would be good. i guess i expected page to stop the td better and to get a standup war going. Rashad was smart and stayed outside picking his shots which really surprised me.


----------



## osmium

Thelegend said:


> yea a forrest ramatch would be good. i guess i expected page to stop the td better and to get a standup war going. Rashad was smart and stayed outside picking his shots which really surprised me.


He stopped like 90% of the takedown attempts. He only got the one at the end of the fight because Rampage completely gassed himself trying to finish.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Well, I saw Rampage lose and Rashad get beat up. Perfect win-win for me. :thumb02:


----------



## Thelegend

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, I saw Rampage lose and Rashad get beat up. Perfect win-win for me. :thumb02:


happy for you man:thumb02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter

This was actually a pretty good fight IMO. 

Rashad showed a lot of ability with the takedowns, as well as changing level and keeping Rampage guessing. I think we're seeing a new Rashad Evans after his loss to Machida. I know on Primetime his coaches said the loss to Machida changed him, but I think this fight showed that he is starting to become a much more versatile Mixed Martial Artist. I don't think he has the chops to beat Rua, but he's becoming quitew something. 

Rampage looked really good when he managed some kind of offense. At the weigh-ins he looked really lean compared to his previous performances, and even when they were fighting he looked much tighter than he had against Silva and Jardine. I think he's also becoming even better. I am very excited to see him fight Machida (hopefully). 

All in all, it was a great win for Evans, which I expected, but I think Rampage could have won the fight if he had better controlled the distance and got a handle on Evans' timing like he was beginning to do in the third IMO.


----------



## AmdM

Seriously guys...

I have to read 30 pages to stay up to date with this thread?

:thumb02:


----------



## out 4 the count

I think Rashad was so nervous about it, he couldn't help but cage hump. Page is much more used to the big fights.

Rashad did land some pretty decent ground and pound in round 3 after he recovered and I'm pretty sure had the fight gone to rounds 4 and 5 we'd have seen an epic last 2 rounds.

I think it's time to call all main events 5 round fights if they're not a title fight. We were saying it before the fight started and look how true it turned out to be.


----------



## UFCFAN89

Rampage/Machida would be a great fight imo


----------



## boney

i would love to see 5 5 minute rounds.. or 3 10 minute rounds for the main event...


----------



## slapshot

This was a very good fight for Rashad I had it 29-28 for him. I thought Rampage got what he needed to get to win and just failed to capitalize on it, Evens was very hurt in the third even after they stood up he was still rocked a Jackson failed to take advantage of it. 

I thought this was a very good fight for Rampage as well and he looked like Jason Voorhees, every time Evens would get him down he would just get his composure and power back up. 

I dont know why anyone would call this a boring fight IMO it was a very good end to a night of upsets and hi-lights.


----------



## evilappendix

I was disappointed in both Quinton and Rashad in this fight. I really expected fireworks for this match and all I got was some sparklers and a couple of those growing ash snakes...


----------



## box

They both got their one hit in during the fight. Rashad came prepared with a gameplan though. I didn't understand why Rampage wasn't throwing his hands more. It showed in the fight that a hit from Page will shake Rashad up more than Rashads hit on Page in the 1st. If they do rematch, I hope Page throws wild, because one will drop, and Page can recover faster. This was more of a feel each other out fight for all 3 rounds.

Oh and Rashads wrestling cage wrestling......


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Extremely disappointed in both of these guys. Rashad's cage wrestling was completely ineffective and he failed to capitalize on what would have been a very quick first round stoppage. He was clearly getting the better of the striking but refused to do much here either. The GnP at the end of the third was nice though. 

As for Rampage, wheres the beast he talked about? Wheres the best Rampage at? All I saw was a boring, slow Rampage who couldn't engage Evans and when he was able to get a clean shot, he couldn't seal the deal. 

Neither of these guys lived up to their hype. I just want to watch Shogun murder them both


----------



## limitufc

*There was Nothing Decisive About the Rampage-Evans Fight*

A rematch needs to happen.


----------



## Rachmunas

Well if Rashad beats Shogun and Rampage beats his next opponent, I'm sure they will have a 5 round war!


----------



## UrbanBounca

limitufc said:


> A rematch needs to happen.


Would you honestly watch a rematch? I could honestly care less about a Rampage v. Rashad 2.



Rachmunas said:


> Well if Rashad beats Shogun and Rampage beats his next opponent, I'm sure they will have a 5 round war!


I would bet my bank account on Shogun in that fight. Rashad doesn't stand a chance against a prime Shogun, not a chance.


----------



## UFCFAN89

At least Rashad filled on his promise of "I'll give you the first punch motherf*cker" lol


----------



## Leed

UrbanBounca said:


> I would bet my bank account on Shogun in that fight. Rashad doesn't stand a chance against a prime Shogun, not a chance.


Imo, it's not THAT bad. I mean Shogun 'didn't' stand a chance against Machida too, but Rashad has a whole different weapon - his wrestling. I think Shogun will probably win, but I wouldn't be that surpised if Rashad goes out with the decision.


----------



## Rusko

Leed said:


> Imo, it's not THAT bad. I mean Shogun 'didn't' stand a chance against Machida too, but Rashad has a whole different weapon - his wrestling. I think Shogun will probably win, but I wouldn't be that surpised if Rashad goes out with the decision.


Lol at anyone who truly believed Shogun didnt stand a chance.


----------



## ynwa20

Was disappointed that Rampage's flurry of punches in the middle of the third round didn't really land- I think one solid connection would have stopped Rashad's head movement enough to finish it. 

I think the Shogun fight will be much the same. I think Shogun's a better striker than Rampage and that should pose Rashad more problems. Still think Rashad'll get the takedowns though and Shogun'll be better on the mat. 

Result: Shogun by ko in the third.


----------



## No_Mercy

It's gross how he beats Thiago to a UD and gets wobbled in the process, beats Rampage with a UD but almost gets KOed and now he's in contention for the title again. If Rashad wins there's gonna be a lot of unhappy customers...lolz!


----------



## Nefilim777

Personally I think that if Rashad utilizes his mix of wrestling and boxing then he can beat the best of them, the only thing to worry about is his chin. Rampage did very little in that fight and still nearly had him in the third round, if Shogun catches him he's in trouble.


----------



## The Dark Knight

TLC said:


> And yet somehow against the forum rules?
> 
> JimmyJones, Maybe Rashad posts here and your bashing another member. :confused02:



He was making homophobic slurs in the process of being bitter about Rashad making Rampage his bitch. 

Anyways, saw the fight yesterday. Beautiful performance by Rashad. Just..beautiful. Fight wasn't boring at all. Wasn't 5 star quality like Brown vs Wilkes, but it was 3 and a half. Rashad is just one one of the biggest inspirations in my life right now so I really had high hopes of him winning. Didn't care how he won just that he did. 

Hiro, JimmyJames and No Mercy, take it on the chin, yeah? Wrestling is a martial art whether y'all like it or not. And you can use it to hurt people. Last time I checked, wrestling involves slams and that stuff tends to have an impact on your neck, back and head area.

Was very surprised Rashad went and took Rampage down like that. I was thinking it was going to be a bad idea until his raw relentlessness did it for him. Rampage has great TDD, but Rashad's wrestling is clearly on another level these days. Honestly, that was the best wrestling I have seen from Rashad Evans, specially considering Jackson's frame and TDD. 

Great fight with a scary looking Rashad imo. I knew he'd beat Rampage but I didn't think he'd look that dominant doing so. The Rampage 'comeback' did frighten me a bit, but Rashad's no bitch and I knew that he was going to recover when I saw him trying to reverse Rampage. That ground and pound near the end of the fight was great. Another round and I reckon Rampage would have been TKO'd. 

Rashad at arguably his most dominant against a very tough and popular opponent. Can't wait until he is champ again. 

Bring on Mauricio Rua.


----------



## elardo

I like Rashad. But I really don't think that he's going to make it to a decision with Shogun. He definitely won't finish the fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight

elardo said:


> I like Rashad. But I really don't think that he's going to make it to a decision with Shogun. He definitely won't finish the fight.


He will. He will be the first guy to TKO'd or KO Shogun. Watch. Shogun gives up when he can't break people as Forrest exploited already. No way can he break Rashad.

And by the way is it true my man came out to some mob deep???!!!


----------



## Danm2501

What Forrest exploited was a Mauricio Shogun Rua who was suffering with serious knee injuries. Coming off 1 knee surgery which was followed by another after the Forrest fight. Shogun only took that fight because he needed the money. There way no way he was ready to be fighting, and I don't think Forrest would get anywhere near finishing or beating the Shogun that just took out Machida. Shogun couldn't break Machida in their 1st fight, did he give up in that one?


----------



## No_Mercy

The Dark Knight said:


> He was making homophobic slurs in the process of being bitter about Rashad making Rampage his bitch.
> 
> Anyways, saw the fight yesterday. Beautiful performance by Rashad. Just..beautiful. Fight wasn't boring at all. Wasn't 5 star quality like Brown vs Wilkes, but it was 3 and a half. Rashad is just one one of the biggest inspirations in my life right now so I really had high hopes of him winning. Didn't care how he won just that he did.
> 
> Hiro, JimmyJames and No Mercy, take it on the chin, yeah? Wrestling is a martial art whether y'all like it or not. And you can use it to hurt people. Last time I checked, wrestling involves slams and that stuff tends to have an impact on your neck, back and head area.
> 
> Was very surprised Rashad went and took Rampage down like that. I was thinking it was going to be a bad idea until his raw relentlessness did it for him. Rampage has great TDD, but Rashad's wrestling is clearly on another level these days. Honestly, that was the best wrestling I have seen from Rashad Evans, specially considering Jackson's frame and TDD.
> 
> Great fight with a scary looking Rashad imo. I knew he'd beat Rampage but I didn't think he'd look that dominant doing so. The Rampage 'comeback' did frighten me a bit, but Rashad's no bitch and I knew that he was going to recover when I saw him trying to reverse Rampage. That ground and pound near the end of the fight was great. Another round and I reckon Rampage would have been TKO'd.
> 
> Rashad at arguably his most dominant against a very tough and popular opponent. Can't wait until he is champ again.
> 
> Bring on Mauricio Rua.


Yep he lost and Rashad earned the win fair and square. Majority of the peeps just wanted to see a brawl that never came. Moot point now. We'll see what the future holds in the next bouts. 

Rashad vs Shogun
Rampage vs Machida


----------



## The505Butcher

Danm2501 said:


> What Forrest exploited was a Mauricio Shogun Rua who was suffering with serious knee injuries. Coming off 1 knee surgery which was followed by another after the Forrest fight. Shogun only took that fight because he needed the money. There way no way he was ready to be fighting, and I don't think Forrest would get anywhere near finishing or beating the Shogun that just took out Machida. Shogun couldn't break Machida in their 1st fight, did he give up in that one?


Um I dont think he thought he had not broken Machida in the first... He though he was winning that whole fight...

Though I don't think he will give up either. I just think that he has nothing to offer the TDs of Rashad. He gets taken down soo easily and I think it will either be a TKO by Rashad or sadly a decision where Rashad will just get takedowns and GnP looking for a win but Rua is hard to KO. 

I want Rashad to win by KO but I think that Rua's striking is a lot better. He will look for TDs, get them, and everyone will say like fights now that all he did was LnP... which might actually be true in this fight. Not the Rampage fight but this one he definately has the clear advantage there so why not use it?


----------



## The Dark Knight

Danm2501 said:


> What Forrest exploited was a Mauricio Shogun Rua who was suffering with serious knee injuries. Coming off 1 knee surgery which was followed by another after the Forrest fight. Shogun only took that fight because he needed the money. There way no way he was ready to be fighting, and I don't think Forrest would get anywhere near finishing or beating the Shogun that just took out Machida. Shogun couldn't break Machida in their 1st fight, did he give up in that one?


Lol, all the Shogun fans don't realise that Forrest himself had a few injuries heading into that fight including a legit shoulder injury. Shogun only took that fight because he figured Forrest was some guy who won a reality tv programme, he didn't figure that Forrest could actually beat him up. I doubt it had much to do with money, tbh.

And Shogun DID break Machida in the first fight. He broke him early on when he made Machida realise that he was going to have to adapt. That won't work with Rashad. Rashad isn't just about the takedowns. Rashad will mix it up and probably catch Rua off guard. Rua has a great chin and is very difficult to finish, but he is slyly arrogrant and will be willing to exchange blows for blows with Rashad which will lead to his down fall. I think Rashad will take his ass down at will for 4 rounds, stuff his sweep and sub attempts and grind on him until the final 3 mins of the final round and just outbox him to a TKO victory. 

Great year so far.


----------



## Danm2501

I knew Forrest had a few injuries, as I'm a bigger Forrest fan than I am Shogun fan. But even so, Forrest's injuries weren't anywhere near as severe as Shogun's, which ultimately kept him out of the sport for about 18 months after that fight. I do think he under-estimated Forrest too, but that was not the real Shogun on show. I'd bet that a 100% Shogun would have taken that fight, but I guess we won't know until the UFC potentially set up a re-match.

I don't think he did break Machida early on. Those first few rounds were very close. It wasn't until the 4th and 5th rounds where Shogun started to show any real dominance, and Machida started showing any possible signs that he was behind the 8-ball. 

Rashad could possibly grind his way to a decision, but I wouldn't bet on it. I don't honestly think he'll be able to cope with Shogun's guard, his sweeps or potentially his submissions. Rashad is a black belt in BJJ, but Shogun's much more impressive on the ground. The way he swept Machida with such ease and got back to his feet was just incredible. Rashad doesn't have particularly brilliant G+P, or great top control, and was pretty fortunate to exploit some lazy defence from Forrest in their fight. 

I also think Shogun is far better on the feet. Rashad's quick, and changes levels brilliantly, but he won't have a notable speed advantage over Shogun. He has KO power, as he proved against Liddell, but he threw everything he had into that shot, and capitalised on Liddell dropping his hands. Shogun utilises a high defensive guard, has a granite chin, will not let Rashad sit on the outside and use his speed to move in and out, because as soon as Rashad moves in, Shogun's going to be there to counter with some shots, and then probably try to chop Rashad's legs out with low kicks also. If Shogun lands similar leg-kicks to those he landed on Machida in their 1st fight, then that will slow Rashad's movement, take away the explosiveness of Rashad's shoot and therefore give him an even bigger advantage on the feet. If he tries to clinch with Shogun against the cage he could be setting himself up for a world of hurt too. Shogun is a beast in the clinch, and if Rashad gets sloppy he could very easily end up KTFO.

Rashad also leaves himself open at least once in a fight to taking a big shot. He got dropped and KO'd by Lyoto, dropped by a gassed Silva and dropped by a rusty Rampage. All those incidents came inside 3 rounds too, so in 5 rounds Shogun is going to get at least 1 chance to land a big shot on Rashad, and unlike Silva and Rampage, Shogun has the killer instinct and G+P to finish the job. How Rampage didn't land at least 1 good shot after dropping Rashad is beyond me, his G+P looked awful. Shogun will not be so kind, look at what he did to Machida. I see Rashad putting up a good fight, and I wish the guy well, as I do like him; but I see Shogun taking this fight, and taking it decisively, possibly in the 2nd or 3rd round by T/KO.


----------



## Life B Ez

Nefilim777 said:


> Personally I think that if Rashad utilizes his mix of wrestling and boxing then he can beat the best of them, the only thing to worry about is his chin. Rampage did very little in that fight and still nearly had him in the third round, if Shogun catches him he's in trouble.


Both times in the third too, I'm wondering if Rashad's cardio is a little overhyped and he's slowing down in the third, he's never had to go longer then three and it's always interesting to see how guys deal with the ten extra minutes.


----------



## SpoKen

Life B Ez said:


> Both times in the third too, I'm wondering if Rashad's cardio is a little overhyped and he's slowing down in the third, he's never had to go longer then three and it's always interesting to see how guys deal with the ten extra minutes.


I doubt he was tired, he was rocked. On the ESPN after show he said that he right arm went numb when Rampage hit him, if you go back, you can see what he means. He doesn't use his right arm for at least a minute and was fighting Rampage with just his left arm.

Once he regained form he was springy again, which lets me know that he was back and he wasn't tired. He then proceed to take Rampage down twice and land some effective GnP.


----------



## Life B Ez

Spoken812 said:


> I doubt he was tired, he was rocked. On the ESPN after show he said that he right arm went numb when Rampage hit him, if you go back, you can see what he means. He doesn't use his right arm for at least a minute and was fighting Rampage with just his left arm.
> 
> Once he regained form he was springy again, which lets me know that he was back and he wasn't tired. He then proceed to take Rampage down twice and land some effective GnP.


Yeah that's true, I just find it interesting he's been rocked twice in the third in back to back fights near the end of the rounds, even against Machida it was the tail end of the rounds. He may not be getting tired, but it seems like something, maybe he's losing his focus or getting too comfortable, maybe he just wants to finish the fight. I don't know but it might just be a coincidence.


----------



## SpoKen

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah that's true, *I just find it interesting he's been rocked twice in the third in back to back fights near the end of the rounds*, even against Machida it was the tail end of the rounds. He may not be getting tired, but it seems like something, maybe he's losing his focus or getting too comfortable, maybe he just wants to finish the fight. I don't know but it might just be a coincidence.


Yeah, it's pissing me off a lot. STOP GETTING ROCKED RASHAD!! I think it' safe to say he either fades, or just gets too comfortable. Both times he got rocked in the 3rd is when the win was practically already his. He needs to stay defensive or else Shogun will definitely finish him.


----------



## The505Butcher

Yep. I would say it is a confidence issue and as long as Rashad keeps his ego in check he will be fine. That is what happens in his fights. He gets rocked because he gets confident. After the Machida fight he said that Machida had not hurt him until he dazed him and then he was saying Machida does not hit that hard and should have grabbed him and pulled him down to the ground instead of just standing there and taking 70 hits to the jaw. I mean that is the biggest wild flurry I have ever seen from Machida and Rashad should have capatalized on it.
Rampage just has a lot of power and can daze anyone IMO
Thiago he just got too confident and did not respect the power.


----------



## SooprmanX

The Dark Knight said:


> He was making homophobic slurs in the process of being bitter about Rashad making Rampage his bitch.
> 
> Anyways, saw the fight yesterday. Beautiful performance by Rashad. Just..beautiful. Fight wasn't boring at all. Wasn't 5 star quality like Brown vs Wilkes, but it was 3 and a half. Rashad is just one one of the biggest inspirations in my life right now so I really had high hopes of him winning. Didn't care how he won just that he did.
> 
> Hiro, JimmyJames and No Mercy, take it on the chin, yeah? Wrestling is a martial art whether y'all like it or not. And you can use it to hurt people. Last time I checked, wrestling involves slams and that stuff tends to have an impact on your neck, back and head area.
> 
> Was very surprised Rashad went and took Rampage down like that. I was thinking it was going to be a bad idea until his raw relentlessness did it for him. Rampage has great TDD, but Rashad's wrestling is clearly on another level these days. Honestly, that was the best wrestling I have seen from Rashad Evans, specially considering Jackson's frame and TDD.
> 
> Great fight with a scary looking Rashad imo. I knew he'd beat Rampage but I didn't think he'd look that dominant doing so. The Rampage 'comeback' did frighten me a bit, but Rashad's no bitch and I knew that he was going to recover when I saw him trying to reverse Rampage. That ground and pound near the end of the fight was great. Another round and I reckon Rampage would have been TKO'd.
> 
> Rashad at arguably his most dominant against a very tough and popular opponent. Can't wait until he is champ again.
> 
> Bring on Mauricio Rua.


----------



## Life B Ez

Spoken812 said:


> Yeah, it's pissing me off a lot. STOP GETTING ROCKED RASHAD!! I think it' safe to say he either fades, or just gets too comfortable. Both times he got rocked in the 3rd is when the win was practically already his. He needs to stay defensive or else Shogun will definitely finish him.


That's exactly what I'm thinking. He won't get a chance to recover if Shogun drops him, the fight will be over.


----------



## zombie1890

Life B Ez said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking. He won't get a chance to recover if Shogun drops him, the fight will be over.


agreed. and on another note he may have been able to hold ramoage against the cage but he left him self open to knees and i think if he does that to rua that rua will capatalize on the chances to throw knees. evans ego is probably his biggest downfall. and its all the reason that myself and a lot of other dont care much for him. hes a great fighter but he runs his mouth way to much and get way to cocky in fights. and for someone with a glass jaw getting cocky aginst people with punching power isnt very smart imo.


----------



## CornBall

I found this video on youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHAZdlD3SMU

At first I kind of laughed when I watched it, then I cried. Rampage could of won that fight. I hope Rampage gets back to training after this movie tour.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Huh?*

That was the worst song to play for a video like that!


----------



## The505Butcher

zombie1890 said:


> agreed. and on another note he may have been able to hold ramoage against the cage but he left him self open to knees and i think if he does that to rua that rua will capatalize on the chances to throw knees. evans ego is probably his biggest downfall. and its all the reason that myself and a lot of other dont care much for him. hes a great fighter but he runs his mouth way to much and get way to cocky in fights. and for someone with a glass jaw getting cocky aginst people with punching power isnt very smart imo.


The reason Evans had to push him up against the cage was because Rampage has good TDD and he stopped a lot of them. I do not think Rua has as good of TDD as Rampage. Rashad does not have a glass jaw and he would not leave himself open to knees against a muy thai fighter. 

I do agree though that if he starts running his mouth in the cage or gets cocky in the fight with shogun he could get caught.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Cocky*

Since when has he gotten cocky since winning the Ultimate Fighter?


----------



## Sousa

I really can't wait to see Shogun murder Rashad in that ring. Shogun wont let Rashad dance around. Rashad thinks about dancing then Shogun will run at him and kick his head off


----------



## SpoKen

Sousa said:


> I really can't wait to see Shogun murder Rashad in that ring. Shogun wont let Rashad dance around. Rashad thinks about dancing then Shogun will run at him and kick his head off


You probably said the same thing about Thiago, Rampage, Forrest, and Chuck huh?


----------



## kantowrestler

*Now*

Shogun is a bit more cautious than he was in PRIDE. You look at his last fight with Machida he didn't win because he cut loose, he won cause Machida slipt and Shogun took advantage of it and knocked him out. Chances are Rashad would stand with Shogun and in an exchance Rashad would shoot and we'd see Shogun's underrated jui-jutsu!


----------



## Life B Ez

Spoken812 said:


> You probably said the same thing about Thiago, Rampage, Forrest, and Chuck huh?


I actually said the only way Rashad would lose those fights is if he got careless and he almost did get KO'd in two of them. I thought he would actually take Chuck down and work the ground and the Forrest fight went the way I expected. I'm not an Evans fan at all, but I give him respect he's won a lot of fights and if he didn't talk so much I would probably really like him.



kantowrestler said:


> Shogun is a bit more cautious than he was in PRIDE. You look at his last fight with Machida he didn't win because he cut loose, he won cause Machida slipt and Shogun took advantage of it and knocked him out.


WHA!!!!! Huh??? Machida slipped? Come on, are you kidding, it had nothing to do with the fist that hit him in the temple?

Here's your slip...









And here's Shogun cutting loose....










You can't just blindly chase a guy like Machida, he's too fast and talented. Rashad isn't a fast, the only reason Shogun needs to not chase Evans is the risk of getting taken down. Shogun is fighting smarter and it's made him a better fighter.


----------



## rockstar420

I'm new to this site...yo! 

Anyways I'm wondering what the training is at Greg Jacksons gym. It's gotta be something along the lines of gay porn. Seriously all they do is lay on dudes and secure a win. First gsp does and now rashad. I was formerly a fan of rashad but lately his fights have been very unimpressive to pay the least. These guys are supposed to be athletes who entertain. Not very entertaining if you ask me. Bottom line is rashad does not deserve a title shot. He just defended (well tried too) his title, I think he should have to climb back up the ladder. I'm sick of watching guys like him deface this sport. That being said I hope shogun breaks his face worse then the dude on the beginning of tuf.


----------



## The505Butcher

kantowrestler said:


> Since when has he gotten cocky since winning the Ultimate Fighter?





Sousa said:


> I really can't wait to see Shogun murder Rashad in that ring. Shogun wont let Rashad dance around. Rashad thinks about dancing then Shogun will run at him and kick his head off


The machida fight? He was hurt and dazed and still was cocky enough to open his mouth and not defend the 70 punches machida was throwing at him.

Yeah Rashad will not dance with shogun. That will be a similar gameplan to Rampage. Stay away from the dangerous punches until Shogun throws a kick and then get the TD. Shogun will probably get back up and then repeat. This might be a fight that I see Rashad just getting TDs all night and then everyone saying all he does is LnP. I just don't think that shogun will be able to stop Rashad's takedowns.


----------



## No_Mercy

rockstar420 said:


> I'm new to this site...yo!
> 
> Anyways I'm wondering what the training is at Greg Jacksons gym. It's gotta be something along the lines of gay porn. Seriously all they do is lay on dudes and secure a win. First gsp does and now rashad. I was formerly a fan of rashad but lately his fights have been very unimpressive to pay the least. These guys are supposed to be athletes who entertain. Not very entertaining if you ask me. Bottom line is rashad does not deserve a title shot. He just defended (well tried too) his title, I think he should have to climb back up the ladder. I'm sick of watching guys like him deface this sport. That being said I hope shogun breaks his face worse then the dude on the beginning of tuf.


Lolz...nice first post. When the stakes are high, most fighters choose to win the safest route. Even Anderson Silva did not engage Demian or Thales on the ground, but he still showed exemplary skills and that's a testament to how good he is compared to the other fighters who only rely on one aspect albeit wrestling, clinching (Couture), BJJ, or lay n pray, etc.


----------



## SUS_250

This fight is an example of the direction in which mma is heading, as mma becomes more professional and begins to gain world wide recognition as a sport and not a freak show we are going to get more of these match ups, that is the athlete(Rashad) vs the fighter(Rampage). I know which one I find more entertaining to watch, the fighter who goes in there to destroy their opponent and finish fights, not the athlete who goes in there to score points, play it safe and get the decision! I hope the fighter doesnt become extinct to be replaced by only athletes!


----------



## rockstar420

No_Mercy said:


> Lolz...nice first post. When the stakes are high, most fighters choose to win the safest route. Even Anderson Silva did not engage Demian or Thales on the ground, but he still showed exemplary skills and that's a testament to how good he is compared to the other fighters who only rely on one aspect albeit wrestling, clinching (Couture), BJJ, or lay n pray, etc.


Something needs to be done about that lay and pray crap. They should take out takedowns out of the scoring system or something. It's way too easy to take someone down and lay there. I hate spending 50 bucks on a lame ass gay porn flick. Like I said before, they are supposed to be athletes who entertain. The last "good" main event was ufc 100. And it was only half good. The only good divisions are the heavy-weight and light-weight. MIddle weight is ok. Fact-ufc needs more fighters. Not some cocky ass superstar that's worried about they're "pretty" face. At least all the undercard fights have been great though, those guys got nothin to lose. I'd much rather watch 2 actual fighters who wanna get famous fight. And I'm pretty sure anyone would agree with me.
Rashad won't get the title back. He's gonna get hit with so many knees and kicks. If he tries to clinch it'll be knees. Can't wait to see him get destroyed by shogun.


----------



## Mckeever

Shogun rua is not rampage, thiago silva or forrest griffin. Now hes at ease in the octagon i see a very similar style to his pride domination days. He doesnt care about rashads take downs, he will just bull rush rashad OVER AND OVER AND OVER, kicking the shit out of him. Rashad takes him down, rua doesnt care, he will either sweep him and GNP him or spring back up to his feet and carry on with the domination on the feet. 

I cant see rashad lasting 3 rounds (and thats being generous) with rua.


----------



## rockstar420

Mckeever said:


> Shogun rua is not rampage, thiago silva or forrest griffin. Now hes at ease in the octagon i see a very similar style to his pride domination days. He doesnt care about rashads take downs, he will just bull rush rashad OVER AND OVER AND OVER, kicking the shit out of him. Rashad takes him down, rua doesnt care, he will either sweep him and GNP him or spring back up to his feet and carry on with the domination on the feet.
> 
> I cant see rashad lasting 3 rounds (and thats being generous) with rua.


Agreed. Rashad is gonna have to stand and trade with him in this fight. and with how dangerous of a muay Thai fighter as rua is, rashad will have to do somethin different with his takedowns otherwise he'll literally eat a knee. I see a lot of kicks coming. Rashad had no idea what to do against lyoto's kicks. And if I learned anything by watching rua fight lyoto is that his kicks are way more devastating. Third round is putting it nicely. 

Rampage vs. Shogun 2 would've been a way better fight. That being said, now that I hate rashad it will be fun to watch him get destroyed.


----------



## The505Butcher

rockstar420 said:


> Agreed. Rashad is gonna have to stand and trade with him in this fight. and with how dangerous of a muay Thai fighter as rua is, rashad will have to do somethin different with his takedowns otherwise he'll literally eat a knee. I see a lot of kicks coming. Rashad had no idea what to do against lyoto's kicks. And if I learned anything by watching rua fight lyoto is that his kicks are way more devastating. Third round is putting it nicely.
> 
> Rampage vs. Shogun 2 would've been a way better fight. That being said, now that I hate rashad it will be fun to watch him get destroyed.


The reason why rashad had a hard time with Lyoto was because he set up his takedowns with punches and then shoots down while you are covering up or trying to run away. Lyoto stayed away from those since he leans back with his Karate style and is much faster moving away. Rua leans forward and comes at his opponents. I see Rashad taking Rua down after the second kick. Rua is pretty good at scrambling to get back up but I see Rashad getting takedowns all night long while Rua looks for the standing KO and does not get it. Then gasses with all the energy he is wasting.

Yes lets take Takedowns out of the scoring system.:sarcastic12: While we are at it let us also take leg kicks and body strikes and anything else that could possibly be used to gain control of your opponent and change the name to Kickboxing and not MMA.


----------



## Mckeever

The505Butcher said:


> The reason why rashad had a hard time with Lyoto was because he set up his takedowns with punches and then shoots down while you are covering up or trying to run away. Lyoto stayed away from those since he leans back with his Karate style and is much faster moving away. Rua leans forward and comes at his opponents. I see Rashad taking Rua down after the second kick. Rua is pretty good at scrambling to get back up but I see Rashad getting takedowns all night long while Rua looks for the standing KO and does not get it. Then gasses with all the energy he is wasting.
> 
> Yes lets take Takedowns out of the scoring system.:sarcastic12: While we are at it let us also take leg kicks and body strikes and anything else that could possibly be used to gain control of your opponent and change the name to Kickboxing and not MMA.


You are heavily underestimating ruas striking, ground game, game planning and cardio, all in one post.


----------



## The505Butcher

Mckeever said:


> You are heavily underestimating ruas striking, ground game, game planning and cardio, all in one post.


No i am underestimating his cardio and gameplanning. I even said he will probably stand up after he gets taken down. And i know Rashad will not want to stand and strike with him. 

But I think he will look for a KO or submission since he does not like the judges right now. and I do not see him Submitting Rashad because Rashad has never been submitted or even looked like he was going to be submitted before and I do not think Rashad will want to stand with Rua so that eliminates Rashad being KOed. Since I think he will have no problem taking Ruan down.

It is possible he sweeps Rashad but that is something I doubt as well. Rashad stays away from danger which some people say is being a coward but I say is smart. He will be looking for Rua to sweep him and most likely stop it. He is no slouch when it comes to the ground game either.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Standing*

Yeah Rashad would try to take him down though I'm not sure how good Rua's takedown defense is!


----------



## The Dark Knight

Mckeever said:


> You are heavily underestimating ruas striking, ground game, game planning and cardio, all in one post.


Rua does have a legit chance against Rashad, no doubt. He has better stand up what with his crisp Muay Thai. And he has developed big time as far as strategy and conditioning goes. A likely scenario is that his ground game is too aggressive for Rashad to control and he somehow gets the sweep and pushes the action with his striking and gets the KO. It doesn't help that he is almost as fast as Rashad, too. Fortunately for me, this probably won't happen.

It's common knowledge Rua can't defend the takedown, so he will probably be expecting to work of his back for quite a bit in the hopes of catching Rashad at the beginning of each round. Rashad, however, has a strong wrestling base. Having Rashad on top of you is different to having Machida or Coleman on top. For one, Rashad won't be tired like Coleman. Two, Machida doesn't have the base that Rashad has. Rashad has made a career out of gaining dominant positions there was a reason why Thiago couldn't hope to sub or sweep him. 

I see Rashad being more aggresive on the ground in this fight. He will take Rua down for 4 rounds and pound on him using his strong base to negate Rua's sub offense. He has to be careful to not leave his legs though because Rua tends to look for the leg locks more than most UFC BJJ experts. 

The biggest factor in this fight though is The Mental. Rashad has never been broken mentally. He has never come into a fight thinking he was going to lose or get panicky between rounds because he is behind on the scorecards. Rua's dismantling at the hands of Forrest Griffin confirmed what I always suspect about Rua. He has the chin and the slick Muay Thai but he doesn't have the mental nor does he have heart. There was like 10 secs in that fight with Forrest and he knew there was and I know because I saw him look at the clock, and he STILL tapped out. 

Rua's tough physically, but mentally Rashad will wear him down. Everytime Rashad connects with a takedown Rua will get frustrated and start to lose confidence when he finds his guard ineffective against Rashad's base. Everytime Rashad gnp's him like Forrest did he will lose hope.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Ground Game*

Yeah I know Rua has a good ground game so even if Rashad takes him down he needs to make sure he doesn't get submitted like Randleman did!


----------



## The505Butcher

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I know Rua has a good ground game so even if Rashad takes him down he needs to make sure he doesn't get submitted like Randleman did!


Yeah he does but that is the same with any opponent he has ever faced. I know that he has to be careful but he has never looked like he was going to be submitted and I doubt this will be the fight that will happen... But it is possible.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Danger*

Yeah true but he shouldn't throw caution to the wind just the same!


----------



## VolcomX311

Rua has a legit ground game and a good tank. Two things Rampage doesn't have. 

I'm favoring Rua over Rashad, but the only thing that's certain about MMA is that nothing is certain.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Nothing*

Yeah there are so many ways to win a fight it's impossible to fully predict the result!


----------



## rockstar420

The505Butcher said:


> The reason why rashad had a hard time with Lyoto was because he set up his takedowns with punches and then shoots down while you are covering up or trying to run away. Lyoto stayed away from those since he leans back with his Karate style and is much faster moving away. Rua leans forward and comes at his opponents. I see Rashad taking Rua down after the second kick. Rua is pretty good at scrambling to get back up but I see Rashad getting takedowns all night long while Rua looks for the standing KO and does not get it. Then gasses with all the energy he is wasting.
> 
> Yes lets take Takedowns out of the scoring system.:sarcastic12: While we are at it let us also take leg kicks and body strikes and anything else that could possibly be used to gain control of your opponent and change the name to Kickboxing and not MMA.


Dude I pay good money to see a fight. Not some Dude holding another guy against his will. Seriously all these main events have been hands down shit. And if that shit entertains you then there's something wrong with you. Lately high school wrestling matches have had better fights then the ufc's main events.

Now its called mixed martial arts. I don't see anything artistic about laying on another man. Guys like him make this sport look terrible. And all I'm saying is that if they're just gonna lay ontop of one another then the fighter who gets back up to they're feet with not much damage should get a better score. I dunno about you but I think its bullshit when a fighter talks that much shit saying he bought "quittin" a snuggie so when he knocks him out he'll stay warm...then he pretty much doesn't even try to knock his opponent out he just holds him.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Terrible?*

I'm guessing that you haven't seen a wrestling match so please say that last post again!!!


----------



## The505Butcher

rockstar420 said:


> Dude I pay good money to see a fight. Not some Dude holding another guy against his will. Seriously all these main events have been hands down shit. And if that shit entertains you then there's something wrong with you. Lately high school wrestling matches have had better fights then the ufc's main events.
> 
> Now its called mixed martial arts. I don't see anything artistic about laying on another man. Guys like him make this sport look terrible. And all I'm saying is that if they're just gonna lay ontop of one another then the fighter who gets back up to they're feet with not much damage should get a better score. I dunno about you but I think its bullshit when a fighter talks that much shit saying he bought "quittin" a snuggie so when he knocks him out he'll stay warm...then he pretty much doesn't even try to knock his opponent out he just holds him.


Yeah the first punch was not him trying to knock him out. 

Who is to say how much damage taken there was?

Guys like Rashad are the ones making this sport look terrible? You know educated athletes who train all the time come in with a smart gameplan to fight a tough opponent use there martial art to completely control another well known and respected fighter? I guess you think Chael Sonnen is making this sport look good, or Fedor not fighting the champion of his organization, or Brock's post Mir fight antics, SF's brawl, or Daley's post fight punch to the face. 

But no wrestler's are just the DEVIL!!! They will destroy MMA!

Wrestling is something that is inside of MMA and is an art no matter what fans that do not know what they are talking about say. Fighters need to learn how to stop takedowns or submit the wrestlers when they get taken down or else they are not really well rounded and they should not be at the top.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Bravo*

Yeah I don't think people realize that wrestling is actually an art sport!


----------



## The505Butcher

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I don't think people realize that wrestling is actually an art sport!


I know. Just because it is not going to KO someone they think that it does not belong in MMA. It is in the rules and it is something that fighters need to learn.

I mean it is not like the UFC does not give all the advantages to a stand up fighter either. I mean each round is started standing and they stand fighters up if they are not doing anything, and they don't give a wrestling win as much recognition as a KO. Besides maybe Brock... but that is a whole different conversation.

Rashad just used his gameplan to beat an opponent that is very difficult for a lot of people to beat.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Gameplan*

Yeah wrestlers are going to stick with their strengths and wrestle for the most part!


----------



## Life B Ez

Okay am I the only one that's shocked a shoop of this gif hasn't come up yet?










It's just so funny looking, the double jab, the way Page stumbles and then Rashad running, I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Replay*

That's a funny high light!


----------



## Life B Ez

kantowrestler said:


> That's a funny high light!


I feel like someone needs to add a bug or a bat or something and make it look like Rashad is swinging at it and Rampage is running from it then Rashad is, haha. I wish I could do that.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Bat*

Yeah that would be funny!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

The505Butcher said:


> Yeah the first punch was not him trying to knock him out.


Well, obviously it wasn't since Rashad decided that clinching would be better than throwing strikes when he had Rampage's back against the cage and probably still rocked.


----------



## kantowrestler

*Rocked*

It's probably better to finish a guy when he is rocked!


----------



## Guy Incognito

*Rashad Evans: "i Got Into His Head Pretty Bad...he Can't Quit Talking About It"*

"I’ve been reading a lot of stuff that Rampage has been saying. He said that I laid and prayed. Dog, I took him down and whenever I took him down, I was punching. I don’t know what fight people were watching. If anything, whenever I had him against the cage, I was kneeing him, I was hitting him with potshots and then, when the action got slow, Herb Dean broke us up. I don’t understand why these people keep saying I laid and prayed on him for."

"I don’t understand what they want to see. They want to see 2 guys go in there and swing for the fences and if that’s the case, they are truly watching the wrong sport because that’s not what mixed martial arts is about. They have to understand what the sport is about in order to be fans of it. People saying I’m doing pro wrestling; dog, I’m not pro wrestling. I’m just using a facet of the sport. If you’re telling me I’m fighting a Jiu Jitsu guy, but yet, I can’t stay off of my back or I can’t stay out of Jiu Jitsu positions, guess what? I failed at my game plan and succumbed to his game plan, right? If I’m fighting a boxer and I’m a Jiu Jitsu guy and the fight stays standing up and he boxes the shit out of me, then guess what? I fail out of my game plan. I don’t understand what the big hoopla is about. We don’t like each other, but that doesn’t mean just because we don’t like each other, we’re going to forget how to fight. I’m not going to forget that he hits hard. I’m not going to take no punches from anybody."

"I got into his head pretty bad. I mean, the dude is still talking about it. He can’t quit talking about it and I’m bad myself because I keep responding to him. I just can’t phathom it; it’s like, what are these people talking about. I had to hear it all the way up until the fight. I’m trying to say positive stuff about me getting ready for the fight and the only thing I hear is Rampage’s fans saying he gonna put me to sleep, he’s going to pick me up and slam me. Just all of this stupid shit. It’s like the magic of Rampage Jackson. 'He picked one man up and slammed him with one arm and if he hits you one time, you’re going to be lucky if you’re not dead.' All of that bullshit that I had to hear. And then, I beat him, and it’s, 'Oh my God, you didn’t really beat him. You outwrestled him.'"

"That’s thing that amazes me about these fans. I give up on these fans man. I’m not going to be like, 'Man, I don’t know why these guys don’t like me.' If they don’t like me, they don’t like me. I’m to the point where I don’t care. I went back to my wrestling for the last 2 fights, but before that, I was standing and banging and trying to do shit to please them. But because I went back to my wrestling in my last 2 fights, they got a problem with that. Even for the Rampage fight, I did some takedowns, but for the most part, I wasn’t holding nobody down in a stagnant position to where they had to stand us back up."

full interview:http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content7852.html


----------



## Hiro

I don't like the way he compares wrestling to jiu jitsu and boxing. There's some very obvious differences between the two that he fails to see.


----------



## oldfan

> I’m just using a facet of the sport. If you’re telling me I’m fighting a Jiu Jitsu guy, but yet, I can’t stay off of my back or I can’t stay out of Jiu Jitsu positions, guess what? I failed at my game plan and succumbed to his game plan, right? If I’m fighting a boxer and I’m a Jiu Jitsu guy and the fight stays standing up and he boxes the shit out of me, then guess what? I fail out of my game plan. I don’t understand what the big hoopla is about.





Hiro said:


> I don't like the way he compares wrestling to jiu jitsu and boxing. There's some very obvious differences between the two that he fails to see.


not trying to start anything but I don't understand your post.


----------



## AceCombat

It's just that Nothing that Evans does impresses me.

*When* Jackson's entertaining - he impresses me.

When Jackson KO's people - he impresses me

When Anderson Silva is *active* in his striking - it's impressive

When Shogun or Alves lands a nuke of a leg kick - it's impressive

When Nog pulls off a sweep or an Anaconda - it's impressive

When Gray or Cain utilizes an amazing display of *true* wrestling (pure) skill - ...you get the point

It's just that nothing that Evans, or Bisping, or Florian - fighters like these - don't really impresses me. I do however acknowledge that they _are_ very talented - but nothing was really entertaining about the Evans/Rampage fight (aside from the two decent punches landing from either fighter - you know the rds) or watching Florian jab Gomi for three straight rds, celebrate, then give up his "stand-up" gameplan after getting cracked in the face after taking a (thats right, one) *real* shot in the third round.


----------



## Hiro

oldfan said:


> not trying to start anything but I don't understand your post.


What he said implies that wrestling is legit as a single entity in MMA much like BJJ or boxing is. I don't agree because I don't see wrestling as a martial art, more as an accessory to the aforementioned.


----------



## prolyfic

AceCombat said:


> It's just that Nothing that Evans does impresses me.
> 
> *When* Jackson's entertaining - he impresses me.
> 
> When Jackson KO's people - he impresses me
> 
> When Anderson Silva is *active* in his striking - it's impressive
> 
> When Shogun or Alves lands a nuke of a leg kick - it's impressive
> 
> When Nog pulls off a sweep or an Anaconda - it's impressive
> 
> When Gray or Cain utilizes an amazing display of *true* wrestling (pure) skill - ...you get the point
> 
> It's just that nothing that Evans, or Bisping, or Florian - fighters like these - do really impresses me. I do however acknowledge that they _are_ very talented - but nothing was really entertaining about the Evans/Rampage fight (aside from the two decent punches landing from either fighter - you know the rds) or watching Florian jab Gomi for three straight rds, celebrate, then give up his "stand-up" gameplan after getting cracked in the face after taking a (thats right, one) *real* shot in the third round.


I disagree with the Florian comment, as he is active and has only 1 decision victory in his entire career.

But I see what you mean. Cain uses his wrestling to gain position to try and finish his opponent. There was no evidence that Evans went in there to finish Page, he was looking to win and thats it. He tried to stay busy enough to not get stood up but never threw punches with intent to stop Page. That is why the people are upset. However I do agree if the fans are happy with what GSP does then they really need to cut the other Lay n Prayers some slack. I know GSP stays busy on the ground but I rarely see intent to finish, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Hiro

I also think Rashad should recognise that there is constructive criticism that is credible even in his world. Just because he doesn't agree doesn't mean the person saying it is some idiot that he doesn't understand. I've disagreed with numerous people on here about this and I respect their opinion and always hear them out.

Obviously he's referring to the morons who are disrespectful and who boo him, but there are also people who can construct proper arguments.

I'd be happy to say everything I say regarding his last 2 fights, to him. If we got the chance to sit down and talk, I'd tell him the same.


----------



## oldfan

Hiro said:


> What he said implies that wrestling is legit as a single entity in MMA much like BJJ or boxing is. I don't agree because I don't see wrestling as a martial art, more as an accessory to the aforementioned.


 I couldn't disagree more. modern wrestling is the AMERICAN contribution to martial arts. And has been proven over and over to be the most effective single entity in mma.

Not that I think it's enough by itself today. But wrestlers seem to pick up on jj and striking a lot quicker than boxers and jj guys learn to counter wrestling. A jj guy is in trouble if he can't get a take down. And a boxer has no hope if he can't stop the take down. A wrestler can decide where he fights.

I hated rolling with wrestlers. Not because it's not a martial art but because it's such a damn effective one.


----------



## Hiro

oldfan said:


> I couldn't disagree more. modern wrestling is the AMERICAN contribution to martial arts. And has been proven over and over to be the most effective single entity in mma.
> 
> Not that I think it's enough by itself today. But wrestlers seem to pick up on jj and striking a lot quicker than boxers and jj guys learn to counter wrestling. A jj guy is in trouble if he can't get a take down. And a boxer has no hope if he can't stop the take down. A wrestler can decide where he fights.


What you've said here does nothing to convince me that wrestling is actually a martial art. 

The huge difference between wrestling and everything else is on its own, it cannot finish a fight. Guys literally box for 3 rounds and its a fight. What if they straight wrestled?

I obviously recognize the value of wrestling and its part in MMA, but as means to implement one or more martial arts. Wether that be striking or BJJ, the fact remains that wrestling alone would not constitute a fight.


----------



## Soojooko

Hiro said:


> What he said implies that wrestling is legit as a single entity in MMA much like BJJ or boxing is. I don't agree because I don't see wrestling as a martial art, more as an accessory to the aforementioned.


I agree. Wrestling is about control. Boxing and BJJ are about finishing fights.

EDIT.
Of course Hiro gets in and makes me look stoopid...


----------



## AceCombat

> I disagree with the Florian comment, as he is active and has only 1 decision victory in his entire career.


I have to concede that I let my distatse for Florian bias my opinion of him as a fighter - overall he has been very proficient as a lightweight fighter.

I still don't think Evans is overly impressive; I think that's his problem with fans - it's on him, not the fans. As aforementioned, not all fans are idiots.

But here's where it get's f*cked up... I like Jon Fitch :S

EDIT.
Seriously, I'm a fan of his. Go figure.


----------



## oldfan

collegiate wrestling is listed as a martial art by wikipedia ...the ultimate authority on everything.


----------



## ptw

Hiro said:


> What you've said here does nothing to convince me that wrestling is actually a martial art.
> 
> The huge difference between wrestling and everything else is on its own, it cannot finish a fight. Guys literally box for 3 rounds and its a fight. What if they straight wrestled?
> 
> I obviously recognize the value of wrestling and its part in MMA, but as means to implement one or more martial arts. Wether that be striking or BJJ, the fact remains that wrestling alone would not constitute a fight.


Who cares whether it can finish fights? That's completely irrelevant. You have 3/5 rounds in a fight, and a fighter can either tko, ko, submit or take it to decision. There should be nothing wrong with a fighter choosing to win a fight using any of those methods, it is part of MMA; that's what Rashad is saying. 

Is it more exciting when fighters submit, or ko opponents? Yeah...it's a sport, there are exciting things about it, and boring things about it. If I could have it my way I'd have a football teams offense be strictly hail mary's, I like to see the random factor of it, unfortunately it's not exactly the best method for teams to win...put that into MMA perspectives now.


----------



## Soojooko

ptw said:


> Who cares whether it can finish fights? That's completely irrelevant. You have 3/5 rounds in a fight, and a fighter can either tko, ko, submit or take it to decision. There should be nothing wrong with a fighter choosing to win a fight using any of those methods, it is part of MMA; that's what Rashad is saying.
> 
> Is it more exciting when fighters submit, or ko opponents? Yeah...it's a sport, there are exciting things about it, and boring things about it. If I could have it my way I'd have a football teams offense be strictly hail mary's, I like to see the random factor of it, unfortunately it's not exactly the best method for teams to win...put that into MMA perspectives now.


I disagree. Decisions are simply side effects of modern civilization. When Martial Arts we're conceived it was about brutal combat and death. When they entered the western world, most popularly as boxing, the fight would go on till one of them goes down or gives up. However, in the name of civilised entertainment, a round limit was applied and a points system introduced. Just like they had to do with the UFC. This kind of thing has feck all to do with martial arts and everything to do with the fans not getting bored. Sports that go by points are just that... sports. Martial Arts are not sports. They are about combat. Combat is traditionally about one finishing the other. Not scoring points.


----------



## munkie

Hiro said:


> What he said implies that wrestling is legit as a single entity in MMA much like BJJ or boxing is. I don't agree because I don't see wrestling as a martial art, more as an accessory to the aforementioned.


Wrestling isn't a Martial Art?

Martial Art - any of the traditional forms of Oriental self-defense or combat that utilize physical skill and coordination without weapons, as karate, aikido, judo, or kung fu, often practiced as sport.

That definition is taken from Websters. No Wrestling isn't oriental, but it is combat that that utilizes physical skill and coordination without weapon and it is practiced as sport. Please explain how Wrestling isn't a Martial Art. :confused03:


----------



## oldfan

Hiro said:


> What you've said here does nothing to convince me that wrestling is actually a martial art.
> 
> The huge difference between wrestling and everything else is on its own, it cannot finish a fight. Guys literally box for 3 rounds and its a fight. What if they straight wrestled?
> 
> I obviously recognize the value of wrestling and its part in MMA, but as means to implement one or more martial arts. Wether that be striking or BJJ, *the fact remains that wrestling alone would not constitute a fight.*


Ok I'm gonna give 2 more cents because I've always had such success at changing opinions on this forum and when you say "the fact remains" that's all it is .*An OPINION*. then I'll quit.

When I was in highschool (long before ufc exsisted) there was a kid a year older than me who I looked up to a great deal. He was a senior and already had his 2nd degree black belt in karate. He could kick the ceiling at parties and break things and nobody in our school dared to mess with him. 

one night at the fishing pier ( everything important happened at the pier) a kid from our rival school ( our island was split down the middle) who was on that schools wrestling team started some shit with my buddy. My buddy had this "kain from kung fu" like humble confidence and tried to talk his way out of trouble. The kid was 2 years younger and 20 lbs smaller but he was drunk and persistent and they eventually squared off on the beach. 

Just (snap your fingers here) like that he picked my buddy up and slammed him down and proceeded to beat the snot out of him literally. we stood there and waited for some kind of KI-YA! majic and to see this other guy fly through the air. By the time we figured out it wasn't happening and broke it up, my buddy needed a trip to the ER for stitches and a broken nose. 

On the way, my buddy, cool as always, takes a drink from a bottle of jack daniels (never saw him drink before) and gave us all this pearl of wisdom : *" ****! I wish i'd joined the wrestling team!"*

That's a fact. What you take from it is an opinion.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> Ok I'm gonna give 2 more cents because I've always had such success at changing opinions on this forum and when you say "the fact remains" that's all it is .*An OPINION*. then I'll quit.
> 
> When I was in highschool (long before ufc exsisted) there was a kid a year older than me who I looked up to a great deal. He was a senior and already had his 2nd degree black belt in karate. He could kick the ceiling at parties and break things and nobody in our school dared to mess with him.
> 
> one night at the fishing pier ( everything important happened at the pier) a kid from our rival school ( our island was split down the middle) who was on that schools wrestling team started some shit with my buddy. My buddy had this "kain from kung fu" like humble confidence and tried to talk his way out of trouble. The kid was 2 years younger and 20 lbs smaller but he was drunk and persistent and they eventually squared off on the beach.
> 
> Just (snap your fingers here) like that he picked my buddy up and slammed him down and proceeded to beat the snot out of him literally. we stood there and waited for some kind of KI-YA! majic and to see this other guy fly through the air. By the time we figured out it wasn't happening and broke it up, my buddy needed a trip to the ER for stitches and a broken nose.
> 
> On the way, my buddy, cool as always, takes a drink from a bottle of jack daniels (never saw him drink before) and gave us all this pearl of wisdom : *" ****! I wish i'd joined the wrestling team!"*
> 
> That's a fact. What you take from it is an opinion.


Punching has got nothing to do with wrestling. All you've done is prove the opposite point. The kid used his wrestling to control the other guys body, from then on it's whatever you want to do with that position, be it GnP, submit, whatever. The beating him to a pulp bit is simply not wrestling. The getting him to the floor is. Like Hiro and myself have been saying... wrestling is the ultimate compliment to martial arts. But, on its own, without the beating your friends head in bit, what would have happened? If the dude just layed there on your friend and started scoring points in his head. Would your friend have got up and said, "I wish I could do that" ?


----------



## oldfan

Soojooko said:


> Punching has got nothing to do with wrestling. All you've done is prove the opposite point. The kid used his wrestling to control the other guys body, from then on it whatever you want to do, be it GnP, submit, whatever. The beating him to a pulp bit is simply not wrestling. The getting him to the floor is. Like Hiro and myself have been saying... wrestling is the ultimate compliment to martial arts. But, on its own, without the beating your friends head in bit, what would have happened? If the dude just layed there on your friend and started scoring points in his head. Would your friend have got up and said, "I wish I could do that" ?


....:sad02:...I tap


----------



## munkie

Soojooko said:


> Punching has got nothing to do with wrestling. All you've done is prove the opposite point. The kid used his wrestling to control the other guys body, from then on it's whatever you want to do with that position, be it GnP, submit, whatever. The beating him to a pulp bit is simply not wrestling. The getting him to the floor is. Like Hiro and myself have been saying... wrestling is the ultimate compliment to martial arts. But, on its own, without the beating your friends head in bit, what would have happened? If the dude just layed there on your friend and started scoring points in his head. Would your friend have got up and said, "I wish I could do that" ?


Read my previous post. Look it up yourself. *WRESTLING IS A MARTIAL ART!*


----------



## Soojooko

munkie said:


> Read my previous post. Look it up yourself. *WRESTLING IS A MARTIAL ART!*


You do realize martial Arts pre-date wikipedia, right? In fact, it pre-dates modern civilization. Don't dreg up snippets written by modern man and wave them about proclaiming the truth. This stuff goes way back and this modern "sport" manifestation of it is not true to its roots : Combat and death.

my OPINION is that.


----------



## Trix

> *Rashad*: the only thing I hear is Rampage's fans saying he gonna put me to sleep, he's going to pick me up and slam me. Just all of this stupid shit. It's like the magic of Rampage Jackson. "He picked one man up and slammed him with one arm and if he hits you one time, you're going to be lucky if you're not dead." All of that bullshit that I had to hear. And then, I beat him, and it's, "Oh my God, you didnt really beat him. You outwrestled him."



^ :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mirage445

oldfan said:


> Ok I'm gonna give 2 more cents because I've always had such success at changing opinions on this forum and when you say "the fact remains" that's all it is .*An OPINION*. then I'll quit.
> 
> When I was in highschool (long before ufc exsisted) there was a kid a year older than me who I looked up to a great deal. He was a senior and already had his 2nd degree black belt in karate. He could kick the ceiling at parties and break things and nobody in our school dared to mess with him.
> 
> one night at the fishing pier ( everything important happened at the pier) a kid from our rival school ( our island was split down the middle) who was on that schools wrestling team started some shit with my buddy. My buddy had this "kain from kung fu" like humble confidence and tried to talk his way out of trouble. The kid was 2 years younger and 20 lbs smaller but he was drunk and persistent and they eventually squared off on the beach.
> 
> Just (snap your fingers here) like that he picked my buddy up and slammed him down and proceeded to beat the snot out of him literally. we stood there and waited for some kind of KI-YA! majic and to see this other guy fly through the air. By the time we figured out it wasn't happening and broke it up, my buddy needed a trip to the ER for stitches and a broken nose.
> 
> On the way, my buddy, cool as always, takes a drink from a bottle of jack daniels (never saw him drink before) and gave us all this pearl of wisdom : *" ****! I wish i'd joined the wrestling team!"*
> 
> That's a fact. What you take from it is an opinion.


Take a guess what would have happened if your friend was versed in BJJ instead of Karate.


----------



## munkie

Soojooko said:


> You do realize martial Arts pre-date wikipedia, right? In fact, it pre-dates modern civilization. Don't dreg up snippets written by modern man and wave them about proclaiming the truth. This stuff goes way back and this modern "sport" manifestation of it is not true to its roots : Combat and death.
> 
> my OPINION is that.


Now you're talking beliefs and mind set. By text book definition, Wrestling is a Martial Art. Using your words, "Combat and Death", Tae Kwon Do, when used for sport isn't a Martial Art. Or Judo, when used in Olympic competition isn't a Martial Art.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Evans did win the fight against Rampage convincingly but he nearly got finished when Page had him down and was dropping bombs. Props to Rashad for surviving. Now he's in QJ's head. This could be the start of a great rivalry. Remember with Page losing to Wanderlie twice, he never let it go and got the final say so via left hook nearly putting Wandy in a coma. I think Evans knows he'll eventually have to face Rampage again, so I wouldn't talk any smack about QJ cause Karma exists...


----------



## oldfan

Soojooko said:


> You do realize martial Arts pre-date wikipedia, right? In fact, it pre-dates modern civilization. Don't dreg up snippets written by modern man and wave them about proclaiming the truth. This stuff goes way back and this modern "sport" manifestation of it is not true to its roots : Combat and death.
> 
> my OPINION is that.



You do realize that wrestling predates any other known martial art and that martial arts are widely believed to have developed through out the world as Alexander the great's army traveled and trained their wrestling and pancration. thus separating opinion from informed opinion.




Mirage445 said:


> Take a guess what would have happened if your friend was versed in BJJ instead of Karate.


ahh...now you want to argue which martial art is better. First you have to admit that *wrestling is a martial art*.

just the fact that munkie and I are arguing the same position should be enough to make anyone recheck their facts and rethink their position..


----------



## Soojooko

munkie said:


> Now you're talking beliefs and mind set. By text book definition, Wrestling is a Martial Art. Using your words, "Combat and Death", Tae Kwon Do, when used for sport isn't a Martial Art. Or Judo, when used in Olympic competition isn't a Martial Art.


In truth, I guess that is what i'm saying. As soon as rounds and points are involved instead of fighting till one cant fight anymore... it loses its purity and I cant really consider them true martial arts. God, that sound ridiculous seeing it written there like that! ... but it is what it is. That's how I feel about it. Commence ridicule! lol

To be clear, I very much enjoy MMA whether the title is accurate or not. I don't want to give the impression I don't enjoy wrestling... I do. I'm purely debating the wrestling = martial art thing rather than suggesting wrestling sucks.


----------



## Sousa

The problem is the scoring system thats why LNP wrestlers win. If this was in Japan you'd get called for stalling which is NEEDED in for UFC. I don't really care if a fight is"exciting" or not but if tehres absolutely nothing going on for 3 rounds then somethigns wrong. a fighter shouldn't be rewarded for doing nothing but pinning your body against your opponent. Basically if you get one takedown and your opponent doesn't get one in a round you win it which is rather annoying. 

The rules need to be changed or clarified more because if you're on top of a BJJ practioner how are you in control of the octagon when thats where BJJ fighters want to be?Thats considered a dominate position. 

I just think the rules are not right at all, one of the ways to score a fight is damage and this will go back to the King Mo vs Moussasi fight. I personally believe if that fight was held anywhere without NA rules Mousasi probably would have won that fight. Look at the damage he gave to King Mo, he had eye for nearly 3 rounds. Mousasi looked like he was in much more control over the fight than King Mo was because Mo all he did was lose in stand up , go for takedowns and just lay there. He won unanimous yet he didn't do a whole lot 

Sure it takes a lot of skill to take someone down and hold them there i guess but this is fighting not wrestling.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> You do realize that wrestling predates any other known martial art and that martial arts are widely believed to have developed through out the world as Alexander the great's army traveled and trained their wrestling and pancration. thus separating opinion from informed opinion.


Err... no. 

Alexadra the Greats fighting was not wrestling. It was designed to kill an opponent, not score points. My point is that fighting to the end is what defined original martial arts. Your arguments actually strengthen my position. My opinion is mighty and true... ( in my opinion )


----------



## oldfan

Soojooko said:


> Err... no.
> 
> Alexadra the Greats fighting was not wrestling. It was designed to kill an opponent, not score points. My point is that fighting to the end is what defined original martial arts. Your arguments actually strengthen my position. My opinion is mighty and true... ( in my opinion )



That's what I get for thowing a late shot after I tapped.

Can I use that last sentence for my sig? raise01:


----------



## munkie

Sousa said:


> The problem is the scoring system thats why LNP wrestlers win. If this was in Japan you'd get called for stalling which is NEEDED in for UFC. I don't really care if a fight is"exciting" or not but if tehres absolutely nothing going on for 3 rounds then somethigns wrong. a fighter shouldn't be rewarded for doing nothing but pinning your body against your opponent. Basically if you get one takedown and your opponent doesn't get one in a round you win it which is rather annoying.
> 
> The rules need to be changed or clarified more because if you're on top of a BJJ practioner how are you in control of the octagon when thats where BJJ fighters want to be?Thats considered a dominate position.
> 
> I just think the rules are not right at all, one of the ways to score a fight is damage and this will go back to the King Mo vs Moussasi fight. I personally believe if that fight was held anywhere without NA rules Mousasi probably would have won that fight. Look at the damage he gave to King Mo, he had eye for nearly 3 rounds. Mousasi looked like he was in much more control over the fight than King Mo was because Mo all he did was lose in stand up , go for takedowns and just lay there. He won unanimous yet he didn't do a whole lot
> 
> Sure it takes a lot of skill to take someone down and hold them there i guess but this is fighting not wrestling.


This isn't the place for yet another MMA scoring argument. 


Anyways, LnP Wrestlers are still very skilled in their particular Martial Art, which is Wrestling. If they weren't skilled, then the other guy could just get right up. I hate LnP, I think it's the weakest kind of way to win a fight. But that doesn't change the fact that it still wins MMA fights. And, in a _real_ street fight, if you can't stop a guy from taking you down and can't get up when he does take you down, then you probably won't win the fight. Granted in a street fight, the Wrestler has to do more than LnP because if the guy on the ground is able to, when he gets up, he will keep coming after you. But finish you or not, the Wrestler does win the fight if you can't get up from under him.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> That's what I get for thowing a late shot after I tapped.
> 
> Can I use that last sentence for my sig? raise01:


lol 

:thumb02:


----------



## Sousa

munkie said:


> This isn't the place for yet another MMA scoring argument.
> 
> 
> Anyways, LnP Wrestlers are still very skilled in their particular Martial Art, which is Wrestling. If they weren't skilled, then the other guy could just get right up. I hate LnP, I think it's the weakest kind of way to win a fight. But that doesn't change the fact that it still wins MMA fights. And, in a _real_ street fight, if you can't stop a guy from taking you down and can't get up when he does take you down, then you probably won't win the fight. Granted in a street fight, the Wrestler has to do more than LnP because if the guy on the ground is able to, when he gets up, he will keep coming after you. But finish you or not, the Wrestler does win the fight if you can't get up from under him.


My whole argument is talking about Rashad really


----------



## ptw

Soojooko said:


> I disagree. Decisions are simply side effects of modern civilization. When Martial Arts we're conceived it was about brutal combat and death. When they entered the western world, most popularly as boxing, the fight would go on till one of them goes down or gives up. However, in the name of civilised entertainment, a round limit was applied and a points system introduced. Just like they had to do with the UFC. This kind of thing has feck all to do with martial arts and everything to do with the fans not getting bored. Sports that go by points are just that... sports. Martial Arts are not sports. They are about combat. Combat is traditionally about one finishing the other. Not scoring points.


This isn't about what Martial arts were conceived for, or shit about the past. We're discussing the sports of mixed martial arts.

Fights can be won by tko, ko, submission, and points(decision) There is no arguing here. Whatever method is implemented to beat an opponent is completely valid in this case. Knocking an opponent out and winning by split decision are both wins. Whether wrestling can finish fights is irrelevant to the sport of MMA, the fact is, it is used to control opponents and hopefully win the round. 

The problem is uneducated fans of the sport. It's no surprise either because there is a whole lot to know about MMA, and it's constantly evolving/changing. 

Rashad makes a great point too, if you have bad sub defense and jj skills you will get subbed by a jj guy. If you have bad wrestling and can't stop a guy from controlling you, he's going to do just that and win by points assuming he doesn't finish you. People just don't respect wrestling as much because outside of a slam, it's not that exciting to watch.


----------



## munkie

Soojooko said:


> Err... no.
> 
> *Alexadra the Greats fighting was not wrestling*. It was designed to kill an opponent, not score points. My point is that fighting to the end is what defined original martial arts. Your arguments actually strengthen my position. My opinion is mighty and true... ( in my opinion )


Greek *WRESTLING* which is the origin of Catch *Wrestling* which is the origin of just about any form of Ground Fighting and Submission Grappling which includes *Wrestling*.


----------



## Hiro

munkie said:


> Wrestling isn't a Martial Art?
> 
> Martial Art - any of the traditional forms of Oriental self-defense or combat that utilize physical skill and coordination without weapons, as karate, aikido, judo, or kung fu, often practiced as sport.
> 
> That definition is taken from Websters. No Wrestling isn't oriental, but it is combat that that utilizes physical skill and coordination without weapon and it is practiced as sport. Please explain how Wrestling isn't a Martial Art. :confused03:


I don't know what websters is btw, but if you strip away everything down to a definition, you could say a whole heap of things are martial arts. 

The word combat is used, I don't think that really applies to wrestling. That's more subjective though. I'm talking about combat that if let loose would constitue a fight and people could be getting hurt and submitted. 

One thing that cannot be argued is that wrestling is a not a fight ending tool on it's own, it's a control mechanism. I will happily conceed that by the definition you stated, wrestling can be considered a martial art. But that's stripping away context and the reality that this is martial arts applied in a fight, where the aim is to inflict damage. Therefore solely using wrestling, defined as a martial art or not, does not satisfy the requirements of the sport. So if on it's own we do not have actual combat, as required by the sport, what exactly is wrestling?

That is my logic, and that is what brings me to say wrestling is not a martial art. Perhaps the use of the term martial art could be changed if we split hairs, but my point still remains and my logic is still there.


----------



## Soojooko

munkie said:


> Greek *WRESTLING* which is the origin of Catch *Wrestling* which is the origin of just about any form of Ground Fighting and Submission Grappling which includes *Wrestling*.


Again, the Greeks wrestled for the sole reason to make them efficient in combat = killing other fools. As soon as the killing is removed and points introduced, I don't consider it martial arts any more... I consider it sport.


----------



## AmdM

lol at this thread...:sarcastic12:


----------



## No_Mercy

AceCombat said:


> It's just that Nothing that Evans does impresses me.
> 
> *When* Jackson's entertaining - he impresses me.
> 
> When Jackson KO's people - he impresses me
> 
> When Anderson Silva is *active* in his striking - it's impressive
> 
> When Shogun or Alves lands a nuke of a leg kick - it's impressive
> 
> When Nog pulls off a sweep or an Anaconda - it's impressive
> 
> When Gray or Cain utilizes an amazing display of *true* wrestling (pure) skill - ...you get the point
> 
> It's just that nothing that Evans, or Bisping, or Florian - fighters like these - don't really impresses me. I do however acknowledge that they _are_ very talented - but nothing was really entertaining about the Evans/Rampage fight (aside from the two decent punches landing from either fighter - you know the rds) or watching Florian jab Gomi for three straight rds, celebrate, then give up his "stand-up" gameplan after getting cracked in the face after taking a (thats right, one) *real* shot in the third round.


All valid points, but I wanted to emphasize the last one ---> When Gray or Cain utilizes an amazing display of *true* wrestling (pure) skill - ...you get the point

Cain punishes his opponents on the ground badly. That's what Jon Fitch has to learn and everybody else who grinds out decisions.


----------



## Hiro

ptw said:


> Fights can be won by tko, ko, submission, and points(decision) There is no arguing here. Whatever method is implemented to beat an opponent is completely valid in this case. Knocking an opponent out and winning by split decision are both wins. Whether wrestling can finish fights is irrelevant to the sport of MMA, the fact is, it is used to control opponents and hopefully win the round.


This would imply that an MMA fight in which two fighters wrestled for 15 minutes would be within the rules. Is that what you mean?



ptw said:


> Who cares whether it can finish fights? That's completely irrelevant. You have 3/5 rounds in a fight, and a fighter can either tko, ko, submit or take it to decision. There should be nothing wrong with a fighter choosing to win a fight using any of those methods, it is part of MMA; that's what Rashad is saying.
> 
> Is it more exciting when fighters submit, or ko opponents? Yeah...it's a sport, there are exciting things about it, and boring things about it. If I could have it my way I'd have a football teams offense be strictly hail mary's, I like to see the random factor of it, unfortunately it's not exactly the best method for teams to win...put that into MMA perspectives now.


For the record, I'm not saying fights have to be or should be finished. The point is wrestling cannot finish the fight, which emphasises that wrestling on it's own would not constitute an MMA fight. So why then would it be acceptable to do this for prolonged periods in the fight? Or any other method of control for that matter. E.g pushing against the cage and holding there.


----------



## munkie

Hiro said:


> I don't know what websters is btw, but if you strip away everything down to a definition, you could say a whole heap of things are martial arts.
> 
> The word combat is used, I don't think that really applies to wrestling. That's more subjective though. I'm talking about combat that if let loose would constitue a fight and people could be getting hurt and submitted.
> 
> One thing that cannot be argued is that wrestling is a not a fight ending tool on it's own, it's a control mechanism. I will happily conceed that by the definition you stated, wrestling can be considered a martial art. But that's stripping away context and the reality that this is martial arts applied in a fight, where the aim is to inflict damage. Therefore solely using wrestling, defined as a martial art or not, does not satisfy the requirements of the sport. So if on it's own we do not have actual combat, as required by the sport, what exactly is wrestling?
> 
> That is my logic, and that is what brings me to say wrestling is not a martial art. Perhaps the use of the term martial art could be changed if we split hairs, but my point still remains and my logic is still there.


The word Combat means to Contend or Oppose Vigorously. Are Wrestlers not Opposing Eachother Vigorously when they are involved in a Wrestling match? If you want to argue Wrestling isn't a Martial Art because you don't try to kill or inflict damage on your opponent, then, using your logic, most Martial Arts aren't Martial Arts. Because Tae Kwon Do, Judo, Kung Fu, just about every Martial Art is taught as a way to achieve self enlightenment and self defense. Not to try to hurt anybody.


----------



## munkie

Soojooko said:


> Again, the Greeks wrestled for the sole reason to make them efficient in combat = killing other fools. As soon as the killing is removed and points introduced, I don't consider it martial arts any more... I consider it sport.


Okay, I agree that Wrestling is used as more sport. But Mixed *Martial Arts* is the sport in question. They use BJJ, Judo, Shotokan, Kyokuchin, even Jeet Kun Do in MMA. Would you argue that those weren't Martial Arts?


----------



## Danm2501

I'd add Capoeira onto that post as well Munkie. Basically fancy dancing from what I've seen of it. Hugely unlikely you'd ever finish a fight using that. Less likely than Wrestling I'd say, ask Ricardo Arona if he believes Wrestling can cause damage in an MMA fight...


----------



## Soojooko

munkie said:


> Okay, I agree that Wrestling is used as more sport. But Mixed *Martial Arts* is the sport in question. They use BJJ, Judo, Shotokan, Kyokuchin, even Jeet Kun Do in MMA. Would you argue that those weren't Martial Arts?


I answered this question already. I shall open myself up to more ridicule by reposting:



Soojooko said:


> In truth, I guess that is what i'm saying. As soon as rounds and points are involved instead of fighting till one cant fight anymore... it loses its purity and I cant really consider them true martial arts. God, that sounds ridiculous seeing it written there like that! ... but it is what it is. That's how I feel about it. Commence ridicule! lol
> 
> To be clear, I very much enjoy MMA whether the title is accurate or not. I don't want to give the impression I don't enjoy wrestling... I do. I'm purely debating the wrestling = martial art thing rather than suggesting wrestling sucks.


----------



## TLC

Seriously, anyone in here who watches DREAM must favor the very quick breakups when the two are in a clinch. Rashad spent at least half the fight, stalling against the cage. Which is really one thing that I can't stand.


----------



## Hiro

munkie said:


> Okay, I agree that Wrestling is used as more sport. But Mixed *Martial Arts* is the sport in question. They use BJJ, Judo, Shotokan, Kyokuchin, even Jeet Kun Do in MMA. Would you argue that those weren't Martial Arts?


There are other martial arts that would also not constitute a fight if used individually in MMA. This sport is about martial arts applied in a fight. Not a self defence battle, not a battle of control, but full combat. Wrestling therefore is used as a means to implement other martial arts.

Just because the name of the sport is mixed martial arts doesn't mean two guys could use some obscure martial art where they tap each other's foreheads for points. Ridiculous example but hopefully articulates my point.

Like I said I will conceed that wrestling can be defined a martial art, but I've got a different type of martial art in mind when it's required for a fight. As an accessory? Sure, but two guys wrestling for 15 minutes isn't a fight.

Is it me not understanding the sport or is it the sport not defining what is and isn't acceptable or what the goal is? If this is a fight sport, prolonged periods of wrestling don't fit the bill. I seriously resent the notion that I do not understand the sport, because I use reasonable logic and could say the exact same thing to Rashad Evans.


----------



## AmdM

This thread it´s like Wrestling...
It´s getting nowhere! :thumb02:


----------



## munkie

I read you first post Soojooko. I just felt like I'd bring it back up because it is the argument. You can't say Judo isn't a Martial Art, even when it's used in the Olympics. I feel the same way about Wrestling. And like I said in a post earlier, just because you aren't taught how to kill somebody in Wrestling does not mean it's not a Martial Art. Think about it, they don't teach you how to kill a person in Judo, Shorin-ryu or Shotokan Karate. But they are still Martial Arts. It's obvious that we won't change eachother's mind and I've got to get back to work and will soon forget all about this convo, so that's all I'm saying in the end. We'll just have to agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## Soojooko

munkie said:


> I read you first post Soojooko. I just felt like I'd bring it back up because it is the argument. You can't say Judo isn't a Martial Art, even when it's used in the Olympics. I feel the same way about Wrestling. And like I said in a post earlier, just because you aren't taught how to kill somebody in Wrestling does not mean it's not a Martial Art. Think about it, they don't teach you how to kill a person in Judo, Shorin-ryu or Shotokan Karate. But they are still Martial Arts. It's obvious that we won't change eachother's mind and I've got to get back to work and will soon forget all about this convo, so that's all I'm saying in the end. We'll just have to agree to disagree I guess.


Its how I feel friend... right or wrong, it is what it is. An opinion.


----------



## munkie

Hiro said:


> 1.*Is it me not understanding the sport or is it the sport not defining what is and isn't acceptable or what the goal is? *2._If this is a fight sport, prolonged periods of wrestling don't fit the bill._ I seriously resent the notion that I do not understand the sport, because I use reasonable logic and could say the exact same thing to Rashad Evans.


1. It's a Combat Sport and the goal of the Combat is to win either by KO, Submission or Decision. 

2. Even in a non-sport street fight, you will find it very hard to win if you can't stop the guy from taking you down and keeping you down with Wrestling.


----------



## TLC

In a street fight if a guy goes for a single, your going to donkey punch him in the back of the head repeatedly, so no that doesn't work.


----------



## Danm2501

Hiro said:


> What you've said here does nothing to convince me that wrestling is actually a martial art.
> 
> *The huge difference between wrestling and everything else is on its own, it cannot finish a fight.* Guys literally box for 3 rounds and its a fight. What if they straight wrestled?
> 
> I obviously recognize the value of wrestling and its part in MMA, but as means to implement one or more martial arts. Wether that be striking or BJJ, the fact remains that wrestling alone would not constitute a fight.


Ahem...


----------



## ptw

Hiro said:


> This would imply that an MMA fight in which two fighters wrestled for 15 minutes would be within the rules. Is that what you mean?


Yeah, that's what I mean. Wouldn't be the most exciting match and I doubt it'd ever happen, but it is well within the rules of the sport do so. 



> For the record, I'm not saying fights have to be or should be finished. The point is wrestling cannot finish the fight, which emphasises that wrestling on it's own would not constitute an MMA fight. So why then would it be acceptable to do this for prolonged periods in the fight? Or any other method of control for that matter. E.g pushing against the cage and holding there.


That's a good point, but like I said before fights don't have to be finished with KOs, TKOs, or submissions they can go to the judges for a decision based on points scored which is why wrestling and other methods of control are valid tools in the octagon. 

Lets be realistic too, it's not like all wrestlers do is control their opponents either, they deal damage with ground and pound, and try to finish fights for the most part. Working against cage is used to fatigue the opponent because you can use your weight as leverage and make your opponent work harder to get you off him. 

The truth is if Rampage was a better MMA fighter he could have prevented Rashad from implementing his gameplan and punished him for it like Lyoto did. This applies to any other fights deemed "lay and pray" victories.


----------



## MikeHawk

Danm2501 said:


> Ahem...


I'm pretty sure the headbutt played a factor in that KO. Rampage's forehead connects straight to Arona's chin.


----------



## Icculus

Hiro said:


> What you've said here does nothing to convince me that wrestling is actually a martial art.
> 
> The huge difference between wrestling and everything else is on its own, it cannot finish a fight. Guys literally box for 3 rounds and its a fight. What if they straight wrestled?
> 
> I obviously recognize the value of wrestling and its part in MMA, but as means to implement one or more martial arts. Wether that be striking or BJJ, the fact remains that wrestling alone would not constitute a fight.


In wrestling, pinning someone is the equivalent to finishing them. Just because violent finishes from dominant positions arent a part of the sport of wrestling doesnt mean that its not a fighting sport. imo, of course.

Though I think it would be a much more effective martial art if the rules were changed to be scored more like a BJJ match with submissions included.


----------



## MikeHawk

Icculus said:


> Though I think it would be a much more effective martial art if the rules were changed to be scored more like a BJJ match with submissions included.


That's pretty much submission wrestling.


----------



## Trix

Danm2501 said:


> I'd add Capoeira onto that post as well Munkie. Basically fancy dancing from what I've seen of it. Hugely unlikely you'd ever finish a fight using that. Less likely than Wrestling I'd say, ask Ricardo Arona if he believes Wrestling can cause damage in an MMA fight...








accident?¿


----------



## Danm2501

Woah, that was pretty sick TBH. Never seen anyone use Capoeira as well as that before. Got some real torque on that kick. The majority of the time it is just dancing though, and much like with wrestling I'd imagine capoeira knockouts are few and far between. It's possible to KO someone with a wrestling slam, but it just doesn't happen that often.


----------



## munkie

TLC said:


> In a street fight if a guy goes for a single, your going to donkey punch him in the back of the head repeatedly, so no that doesn't work.


Ummm..., what part of, "if you can't stop a guy from taking you down and holding you down with Wrestling," don't you understand. I'm not saying shooting for a single is effective or even smart in a fight. But, having Wrestled and having been in many street fights, I speak from experience when I say that Wrestling alone is very effective, as long as you finish the single or double. You can't just stop once you get inside the knee cuz you will get hit in the back of the head repeatedly. Anyways, that's way off base. The statement was, "It is hard to win if you can't stop the guy from taking you down and keeping you down because of his Wrestling," and that is absolutely true. Even if the Wrestler didn't genuinely beat the shit out of you, he won the fight since you couldn't get back up.


----------



## The505Butcher

I laugh how this same exact thread has been brought up about thirty times.

Rashad was hitting the entire time and the only times when there was no action was when they were both standing and that is more Rampage's territory.

Soojooko when you say that rounds were brought in you realize that is more beneficial to stand up fighters and hinders ground fighters like Rashad right?

Wrestling is a martial art and while Rashad was not able to finish the fight he still completely owned him in MMA. Wrestling does have submission holds and is not purely control based either so people saying Wrestling is not a Martial art or form of combat need to get that straight.

Hiro: While Rashad sort of implies you in this article, he is more talking to the drunken idiots who boo him in the cage and told him leading up to the fight that he was going to get owned. 

Though I guess he is talking about you saying all he did was control even though he was throwing punches whenever it hit the ground or up against the cage. The only difference is it was not hitting the face.

Oh and trix's video is f*cking bad *ss.


----------



## MrObjective

Danm2501 said:


> Ahem...


Bones Jones is taking that sort of slam up a notch.


----------



## Soojooko

Cant we simply agree that the definition of the term Martial Arts, is subjective. There is no solid definition. Its right up there with trying to define Art itself.

People shouldn't get offended if some fool suggests a particular style, say, wrestling, is a martial art or not... same way you cant take something like, say, turd smeared on a wall, and say it is art or not.

Nowumsayin?


----------



## The505Butcher

Soojooko said:


> Cant we simply agree that the definition of the term Martial Arts, is subjective. There is no solid definition. Its right up there with trying to define Art itself.
> 
> People shouldn't get offended if some fool suggests a particular style, say, wrestling, is a martial art or not... same way you cant take something like, say, turd smeared on a wall, and say it is art or not.
> 
> Nowumsayin?


The thing is though that art in that form is very subjective.

There really is no denying that wrestling is a martial art or combat sport.


----------



## Soojooko

The505Butcher said:


> The thing is though that art in that form is very subjective.
> 
> There really is no denying that wrestling is a martial art or combat sport.


Combat Sport, yes. Martial Art, no. Thats what it means to me. Martial comes from Mars, the God of War. Martial Arts are acts of War. I could argue that you all have the wrong definition and it would be a valid argument. So, like I said, subjective.


----------



## Calibretto9

My opinion is that wrestling IS a martial art. I think at this point much has been removed to make it more of a sport (the same holds true to Judo and Tae Kwon Do in my opinion).


----------



## The505Butcher

Soojooko said:


> Combat Sport, yes. Martial Art, no. Thats what it means to me. Martial comes from Mars, the God of War. Martial Arts are acts of War. I could argue that you all have the wrong definition and it would be a valid argument. So, like I said, subjective.


Did we not see that the greeks made it for a war time martial art? It can finish fights and it does make it far more likely that you will win if you can put yourself in a better position.

Needless to say you do not want to be underneath a guy if you are fighting in a war.


----------



## Calibretto9

The505Butcher said:


> Did we not see that the greeks made it for a war time martial art? It can finish fights and it does make it far more likely that you will win if you can put yourself in a better position.
> 
> Needless to say you do not want to be underneath a guy if you are fighting in a war.


I agree. I'm heading out so I don't feel like writing up a whole deal on pancratia and how Greco Roman wrestling is just the sport form of what was once a martial art (the need for the combat aspect of it died out).


----------



## Soojooko

The505Butcher said:


> Did we not see that the greeks made it for a war time martial art? It can finish fights and it does make it far more likely that you will win if you can put yourself in a better position.
> 
> Needless to say you do not want to be underneath a guy if you are fighting in a war.


Yes, but my point is that the term "martial" means something very specific. It means Acts of War. If you remove the killing-war-death bit then why still include Martial in the name? Why not simply use Combat Sports? Its because Martial Arts sounds cool... but lets not forget it has a primal meaning.

Im arguing for the sake of argument here. All I really want to clarify is how subjective it all is. I dont see how we can debate at least that one point? Theres been more than enough opinion to prove it is subjective.


----------



## The505Butcher

Soojooko said:


> Yes, but my point is that the term "martial" means something very specific. It means Acts of War. If you remove the killing-war-death bit then why still include Martial in the name? Why not simply use Combat Sports? Its because Martial Arts sounds cool... but lets not forget it has a primal meaning.
> 
> Im arguing for the sake of argument here. All I really want to clarify is how subjective it all is. I dont see how we can debate at least that one point? Theres been more than enough opinion to prove it is subjective.


I guess you are right there. And really how did we get there from this anyways? The fight was a good fight and far from the most boring fight I have seen.

Rampage needs to move on and Rashad needs to just ignore it and focus on his next opponent.

BTW any idea if Shogun is still it or is there someone else for the interim?


----------



## Hiro

Icculus said:


> In wrestling, pinning someone is the equivalent to finishing them. Just because violent finishes from dominant positions arent a part of the sport of wrestling doesnt mean that its not a fighting sport. imo, of course.
> 
> Though I think it would be a much more effective martial art if the rules were changed to be scored more like a BJJ match with submissions included.


Ok, let's go with this. Wrestling can have finishes via a pin. In MMA, this isn't a finish. Can the same be said for boxing, muay thai, bjj? Either the ref stands them up after a pin, and makes it a wrestling match which would acknowledge wrestling as a martial art relevant to MMA, or we'd get one guy laying on top of the other at which point other martial arts are required.

Why is the latter the case? Yet from what some of you are saying, it would be ok for one guy to lay on another the entire fight? Because that's what wrestling can lead to in MMA. Without strikes, that could still happen, but it's not allowed. Regardless of what Rashad or Koscheck do, let's consider this. The idea of a 'finish' in wrestling is not acknowledged in MMA, yet for all the other implemented martial arts I can think of, finishes are acknowledged.

So is it the official governing bodies and promotions not understanding the sport, or me? It's a contradiction. 

And in the second half of your post you question the effectiveness of wrestling, which is what I've done from the start. Can you clarify because to me it seems you've joined both sides of the debate.


----------



## Fedorbator

AceCombat said:


> It's just that Nothing that Evans does impresses me.
> 
> *When* Jackson's entertaining - he impresses me.
> 
> When Jackson KO's people - he impresses me
> 
> When Anderson Silva is *active* in his striking - it's impressive
> 
> When Shogun or Alves lands a nuke of a leg kick - it's impressive
> 
> When Nog pulls off a sweep or an Anaconda - it's impressive
> 
> When Gray or Cain utilizes an amazing display of *true* wrestling (pure) skill - ...you get the point
> 
> It's just that nothing that Evans, or Bisping, or Florian - fighters like these - don't really impresses me. I do however acknowledge that they _are_ very talented - but nothing was really entertaining about the Evans/Rampage fight (aside from the two decent punches landing from either fighter - you know the rds) or watching Florian jab Gomi for three straight rds, celebrate, then give up his "stand-up" gameplan after getting cracked in the face after taking a (thats right, one) *real* shot in the third round.


You hit the nail on the head man. Evans is a great athlete and that's it. He's not a fighter in my opinion. Someone once posted that "if you can't out-strike someone, you can't submit someone, you can't GnP someone... all you can do is setup meaningless takedowns... then just maybe you shouldn't win that fight." In my opinion, Rampage won that "fight" in the 3rd round obviously doing the only damage in the fight, unfortunately Rashad scored too many "points" prior to that...


----------



## The505Butcher

Fedorbator said:


> You hit the nail on the head man. Evans is a great athlete and that's it. He's not a fighter in my opinion. Someone once posted that "if you can't out-strike someone, you can't submit someone, you can't GnP someone... all you can do is setup meaningless takedowns... then just maybe you shouldn't win that fight." In my opinion, Rampage won that "fight" in the 3rd round obviously doing the only damage in the fight, unfortunately Rashad scored too many "points" prior to that...


So if you can't hit your opponent, you can't submit your opponent, you can't finish your opponent, you can't stop your opponents main weapon, and all you can do is meaningless hooks that hit absolutely nothing except once... you should win the fight? That makes everything clear now.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

I think people are missing a vital point here. This is *Mixed* Martial Arts. I thought we'd evolved from the days were one guy wrestled while the other guy boxed.

Laying and Praying, out-wrestling, controlling your opponent, whatever you want to call it, its one form of martial art (A Martial Art is a form of unarmed combat. Combat is defined as a fight or struggle).

While i disagree that wrestling isnt a form of Martial Arts, there are valid points about wrestling not finishing fights. Fighters who cry because theyre being called boring know exactly what to do to stop that. And if they dont, they should shut the f*ck up moaning.

Rashad was done in that fight, and its Rampage's fault he lost. When he got that flash KO on Evans, he missed with 4 or 5 follow up punches. If he'd have landed any of those, the fight would have been stopped. So Evans really has nothing to gloat about, it was Rampage's error that lost him the fight.


----------



## Fedorbator

The505Butcher said:


> So if you can't hit your opponent, you can't submit your opponent, you can't finish your opponent, you can't stop your opponents main weapon, and all you can do is meaningless hooks that hit absolutely nothing except once... you should win the fight? That makes everything clear now.


:confused02: Your reasoning is hard to follow.


----------



## evilappendix

Wasn't it Rashad that promised a knock out? He even got Quinton a snuggy to keep him warm when he was sleeping in the ring. You can't ko someone by leaning on them against the fence and shooting in for take downs. Rashad is mad at fans for holding him to his word. F*ck him. Maybe if he trained his stand up as much as he practices talking shit in the mirror he'd be able live up to his own hype. I think Evans is a very talented individual but I'm done listening to his verbal diarrhea. The same goes for Jackson. Both of these guys just need to come out and let us all know they're really on the down low for each other. That fight was just to see who got to be on top.


----------



## The505Butcher

Fedorbator said:


> :confused02: Your reasoning is hard to follow.


Rampage could not hit Rashad. He could not sub Rashad. He could not finish Rashad. He could not stop what everyone knew Rashad was going to do. He could not control Rashad.

So Rampage should win that fight because?

Rashad hit Rampage far more. Got the first real powerful punch. was too fast for Rampage to hit. Used what he is know best for to win the fight. Stopped Rampage from doing what he is known best for. 

The only criticism of Rashad that people have is that he did not finish the fight... The last time Rampage was finished was 5 years ago. To fault Rashad for that is foolish.


----------



## Fedorbator

The Lone Wolf said:


> Rashad was done in that fight, and its Rampage's fault he lost. When he got that flash KO on Evans, he missed with 4 or 5 follow up punches. If he'd have landed any of those, the fight would have been stopped. So Evans really has nothing to gloat about, it was Rampage's error that lost him the fight.


While I agree with this, I still believe that since it is called a "fight" than Page's 3rd round should have been > Rashad's first 2. 

If my buddy lays on someone for 10 mins, then they standup and the other dude almost knocks my friend out, then my friend obviously didn't win that fight! But according to the UFC, he did! 

It's B.S. that takedown's and position score so highly in the UFC. Rounds should be scored individually but points should be influenced by aggression and the damage done to your opponent.


----------



## The505Butcher

Fedorbator said:


> While I agree with this, I still believe that since it is called a "fight" than Page's 3rd round should have been > Rashad's first 2.
> 
> If my buddy lays on someone for 10 mins, then they standup and the other dude almost knocks my friend out, then my friend obviously didn't win that fight! But according to the UFC, he did!
> 
> It's B.S. that takedown's and position score so highly in the UFC. Rounds should be scored individually but points should be influenced by aggression and the damage done to your opponent.


Rashad hurt Rampage first. So even if you were to put on hard shots standing up as your scoring system... They would be tied. But if you put the hard shots that Rashad landed at the end of round three... he won.


----------



## Fedorbator

The505Butcher said:


> Rampage could not hit Rashad. He could not sub Rashad. He could not finish Rashad. He could not stop what everyone knew Rashad was going to do. He could not control Rashad.
> 
> So Rampage should win that fight because?
> 
> Rashad hit Rampage far more. Got the first real powerful punch. was too fast for Rampage to hit. Used what he is know best for to win the fight. Stopped Rampage from doing what he is known best for.
> 
> The only criticism of Rashad that people have is that he did not finish the fight... The last time Rampage was finished was 5 years ago. To fault Rashad for that is foolish.


Rampage did hit Rashad, the fight could have been stopped in the 3rd. Your right, Rashad did a good job neutralizing Page for the first 2 rounds, but failed to do so in the 3rd. The damage Page did to Shad just in the 3rd was significantly more than Shad to Page the entire match. So from a scoring standpoint Rashad scored more points, but from a fighting standpoint Page won the fight. 

No-one expected Shad to finish Page... but we all at least expected him to try!


----------



## The505Butcher

Fedorbator said:


> Rampage did hit Rashad, the fight could have been stopped in the 3rd. Your right, Rashad did a good job neutralizing Page for the first 2 rounds, but failed to do so in the 3rd. The damage Page did to Shad just in the 3rd was significantly more than Shad to Page the entire match. So from a scoring standpoint Rashad scored more points, but from a fighting standpoint Page won the fight.
> 
> No-one expected Shad to finish Page... but we all at least expected him to try!


Rampage could not finish because he was damaged. Because he was tired and because he was not as good of a fighter.

Rashad got two takedowns in the third... so he neutralized Rampage just fine.

Rashad tried to pass to do more damage. Rampage just was strong enough to stand up whenever Rashad went for a better position.

And Rashad hit his own face into Rampage's knee so all that was not Rampage.

Even with Rashad dazed and wobbling across the ring Rampage could not hold him down and could not finish the fight. 

From a scoring standpoint Rashad won. From a fight standpoint Rashad won or it was tied, which is why I think it was a good fight.


----------



## SideWays222

Sounds to me more like Rampage got in Rashads head lmao


----------



## SpoKen

SideWays222 said:


> Sounds to me more like Rampage got in Rashads head lmao


How? Rashad is responding to Rampage and his fans that believe every word he says.

Btw, I was reading and uh... people believe that because Rampage rocked Rashad in the 3rd round that he won the fight?

Oh my god, that's almost too funny to take seriously.


----------



## nissassagame

Rashad talks about Rampage having a big mouth yet he himself never shuts up. Priceless.


----------



## The505Butcher

Spoken812 said:


> How? Rashad is responding to Rampage and his fans that believe every word he says.
> 
> Btw, I was reading and uh... people believe that because Rampage rocked Rashad in the 3rd round that he won the fight?
> 
> Oh my god, that's almost too funny to take seriously.


I know! He lands one punch and all of a sudden all the other stuff that happened in those 15 minutes mean nothing! I mean that is so delusional it is not even funny.


----------



## SpoKen

nissassagame said:


> Rashad talks about Rampage having a big mouth yet he himself never shuts up. Priceless.


So your telling me that Rashad has a big mouth responding to Rampage for downplaying his victory?

Wow.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Spoken812 said:


> So your telling me that Rashad has a big mouth responding to Rampage for downplaying his victory?
> 
> Wow.


Why do people see internet forums as a free ticket to create arguments?

Rashad and Rampage both have bigger mouths than a vietnamese whore, and anyone who cant see that is blinder than Stevie Wonder in a dark room. . .

Rampage needs to accept that he got out-thought and out-wrestled.

Rashad needs to accept that Rampage knocked his ass out, and was lucky to have time to recover.

*Both* guys need to shut the f*ck up until a rematch is on the cards.


----------



## Fedorbator

The Lone Wolf said:


> Why do people see internet forums as a free ticket to create arguments?
> 
> Rashad and Rampage both have bigger mouths than a vietnamese whore, and anyone who cant see that is blinder than Stevie Wonder in a dark room. . .
> 
> Rampage needs to accept that he got out-thought and out-wrestled.
> 
> Rashad needs to accept that Rampage knocked his ass out, and was lucky to have time to recover.
> 
> *Both* guys need to shut the f*ck up until a rematch is on the cards.


:smoke01:


----------



## oldfan

Spoken812 said:


> How? Rashad is responding to Rampage and his fans that believe every word he says.
> 
> Btw, I was reading and uh... people believe that because Rampage rocked Rashad in the 3rd round that he won the fight?
> 
> Oh my god, that's almost too funny to take seriously.


Of course you can't take 'em seriously. ...lay-n-pray... here's some lay-n-pray 



The Lone Wolf said:


> Why do people see internet forums as a free ticket to create arguments?
> 
> Rashad and Rampage both have bigger mouths than a vietnamese whore, and anyone who cant see that is blinder than Stevie Wonder in a dark room. . .
> 
> Rampage needs to accept that he got out-thought and out-wrestled.
> 
> Rashad needs to accept that Rampage knocked his ass out, and was lucky to have time to recover.
> 
> *Both* guys need to shut the f*ck up until a rematch is on the cards.


 what KO are you talking about? do you mean when rashad ran into rampages knee accidentally? that must be it because his punches looked like this...2 more feet and he would have taken Rashad's head off....


----------



## The505Butcher

The Lone Wolf said:


> Why do people see internet forums as a free ticket to create arguments?
> 
> Rashad and Rampage both have bigger mouths than a vietnamese whore, and anyone who cant see that is blinder than Stevie Wonder in a dark room. . .
> 
> Rampage needs to accept that he got out-thought and out-wrestled.
> 
> Rashad needs to accept that Rampage knocked his ass out, and was lucky to have time to recover.
> 
> *Both* guys need to shut the f*ck up until a rematch is on the cards.


Because people on forums have opposing opinions? I mean that is why I am on here. None of my friends know jack sh*t about mma and it is no fun talking to them about it.

That and Rashad can respond to the people that say he is boring and to Rampage for not accepting he got beat.

Rampage can say he is upset about the fight.

They both have an opinion and they are asked it by the media so why not say it?

And old fan I tried to rep but sadly can not... get some positive to you later.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

oldfan said:


> what KO are you talking about? do you mean when rashad ran into rampages knee accidentally? that must be it because his punches looked like this...2 more feet and he would have taken Rashad's head off....


I dont recall Rashad running into Rampage's knee? Its been a while since i saw the fight (watched it twice to see Rampage f*ck up his ground and pound) but from what i saw Rampage tagged Rashad pretty good. Not sure if Rashad hit his head on Page's knee also, but he was sure out. Rashad even admitted to it post-fight. Needless to say if Rampage hadnt been so reckless in his follow-up, it'd have been a different outcome. Rashad really has no place to be so cocky about that fight.


----------



## The505Butcher

The Lone Wolf said:


> I dont recall Rashad running into Rampage's knee? Its been a while since i saw the fight (watched it twice to see Rampage f*ck up his ground and pound) but from what i saw Rampage tagged Rashad pretty good. Not sure if Rashad hit his head on Page's knee also, but he was sure out. Rashad even admitted to it post-fight. Needless to say if Rampage hadnt been so reckless in his follow-up, it'd have been a different outcome. Rashad really has no place to be so cocky about that fight.


He hit his head hard on Rampage's knee right before Rampage landed that bomb. The commentators and a lot of the people watching the gif see it. 

Rashad won a UD victory over a guy that said to everyone that he was going to kill him and a lot of people were against Rashad... even on this forum. The votes given to Rashad were terrible and Spoken and I were the only ones really supporting Rashad. I think there were some others like the dark knight and oldfan?

So he has every right to be cocky after everyone thought he was going to lose.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

The505Butcher said:


> He hit his head hard on Rampage's knee right before Rampage landed that bomb. The commentators and a lot of the people watching the gif see it.
> 
> Rashad won a UD victory over a guy that said to everyone that he was going to kill him and a lot of people were against Rashad... even on this forum. The votes given to Rashad were terrible and Spoken and I were the only ones really supporting Rashad. I think there were some others like the dark knight and oldfan?
> 
> So he has every right to be cocky after everyone thought he was going to lose.


I just watch the fights. I have better things to do than to hunt for, and study, gifs.

I couldnt care less whether you or anyone else thought he was going to win, though youre obviously proud of yourself for it, so well done you :thumb02:

I thought the general feeling was that if Rashad wrestled he'd win, if he tried to stand he'd lose. . . ? 

And if Rashad did indeed knock himself out on Page's knee, thats even more reason not to be so cocky. And no fighter has any right to be cocky, cos theres always gonna be someone who's gonna make you look like a fool. But i guess cockiness is what seperates people with class and those without.


----------



## LiteGladiator

He did lay and pray and take him down. Boring, but he won. That's all he needs to stay.


----------



## JimmyJames

guy incognito said:


> "I’ve been reading a lot of stuff that Rampage has been saying. He said that I laid and prayed. D*og, I took him down and whenever I took him down, I was punching.* I don’t know what fight people were watching. If anything, whenever I had him against the cage, I was kneeing him, I was hitting him with potshots and then, when the action got slow, Herb Dean broke us up. I don’t understand why these people keep saying I laid and prayed on him for."
> 
> "I don’t understand what they want to see. They want to see 2 guys go in there and swing for the fences and if that’s the case, they are truly watching the wrong sport because that’s not what mixed martial arts is about. They have to understand what the sport is about in order to be fans of it. People saying I’m doing pro wrestling; dog, I’m not pro wrestling. I’m just using a facet of the sport. If you’re telling me I’m fighting a Jiu Jitsu guy, but yet, I can’t stay off of my back or I can’t stay out of Jiu Jitsu positions, guess what? I failed at my game plan and succumbed to his game plan, right? If I’m fighting a boxer and I’m a Jiu Jitsu guy and the fight stays standing up and he boxes the shit out of me, then guess what? I fail out of my game plan. I don’t understand what the big hoopla is about. We don’t like each other, but that doesn’t mean just because we don’t like each other, we’re going to forget how to fight. I’m not going to forget that he hits hard. I’m not going to take no punches from anybody."
> 
> "I got into his head pretty bad. I mean, the dude is still talking about it. He can’t quit talking about it and I’m bad myself because I keep responding to him. I just can’t phathom it; it’s like, what are these people talking about. I had to hear it all the way up until the fight. I’m trying to say positive stuff about me getting ready for the fight and the only thing I hear is Rampage’s fans saying he gonna put me to sleep, he’s going to pick me up and slam me. Just all of this stupid shit. It’s like the magic of Rampage Jackson. 'He picked one man up and slammed him with one arm and if he hits you one time, you’re going to be lucky if you’re not dead.' All of that bullshit that I had to hear. And then, I beat him, and it’s, 'Oh my God, you didn’t really beat him. You outwrestled him.'"
> 
> "That’s thing that amazes me about these fans. I give up on these fans man. I’m not going to be like, 'Man, I don’t know why these guys don’t like me.' If they don’t like me, they don’t like me. I’m to the point where I don’t care. I went back to my wrestling for the last 2 fights, but before that, I was standing and banging and trying to do shit to please them. But because I went back to my wrestling in my last 2 fights, they got a problem with that. Even for the Rampage fight, I did some takedowns, *but for the most part, I wasn’t holding nobody down in a stagnant position to where they had to stand us back up."*
> 
> full interview:http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content7852.html


Rashad is becoming f#cking delusional. 

And he is slowly but surely starting to get on my nerves. 


Rashad for me is an oddity. Sometimes I love him and sometimes I hate him. Lately he has really made me hate him a lot.


----------



## SpoKen

JimmyJames said:


> Rashad is becoming f#cking delusional.
> 
> And he is slowly but surely starting to get on my nerves.
> 
> 
> Rashad for me is an oddity. Sometimes I love him and sometimes I hate him. Lately he has really made me hate him a lot.


If you watch the fight, everytime Rampage was on the ground and Rashad was over him, he landed some heavy shots. Rashad isn't delusional, hell, he was there in the cage so he got a first hand experience.

I have the fight saved on my computer, and I rewatched it plenty of times. Rashad was very active in the stand up and very active on the ground. The only time the fight was stalled really was when he was pushed up against the cage, which happened for a grand total of about 4 minutes of the entire fight. And during that time, Rampage was holding Rashad's arm so he couldn't do a rolling hook in the break, or drop down effectively for a takedown. *So if anyone is to blame for all this "Wall n Stall" that I'm hearing, it's Rampage.*

But hey, people will think I'm making this up. And to this people, I say this...

Watch the fight again.

BIG UPS TO 505, Dark Knight, Old Fan! Rashad fans since the beginning!


----------



## Hiro

lol @ people neg repping me saying I don't know what I'm talking about, but I'm yet to lose this debate and no one can explain the whole contradiction when it comes to wrestling in MMA. 

If I'm so clueless, quote me and let's get going. Neg repping just shows you haven't got the brains to debate, so instead you get abusive like a frustrated child :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan

Hiro said:


> lol @ people neg repping me saying I don't know what I'm talking about, but I'm yet to lose this debate and no one can explain the whole contradiction when it comes to wrestling in MMA.
> 
> If I'm so clueless, quote me and let's get going. Neg repping just shows you haven't got the brains to debate, so instead you get abusive like a frustrated child :thumb02:


How many threads do you want to have the same debate in? And why call it a debate anyway? It's not like you have an open mind on the subject. 

we all get it. You don't like rashad. You didn't like the fight. Your very intellegent and determined to justify rampages loss. We get it. Move on to something else.:sarcastic07:

By the way... I learned how to make this *LAY AND PRAY* gif just for you


----------



## Calibretto9

This is the fight that never ends... It goes on and on my friends...


----------



## Hiro

oldfan said:


> How many threads do you want to have the same debate in? And why call it a debate anyway? It's not like you have an open mind on the subject.
> 
> we all get it. You don't like rashad. You didn't like the fight. Your very intellegent and determined to justify rampages loss. We get it. Move on to something else.:sarcastic07:
> 
> By the way... I learned how to make this *LAY AND PRAY* gif just for you


I don't like Rashad... is that so?

I'm biased aren't I? Of course yeah. I must like T.Silva and Paul Daley so much too. so much that I now hate Kos and Rashad.

I don't have an open mind? Right, thanks for that. The debate has evolved from just being about Rashad, and he's just an example. Go watch the T.Silva fight, then come back. 

I find it amusing how I'm apparently closed minded just because I don't agree with you, yet I can form decent arguments and conceed certain things. Why don't you take a look at your own bias on this, because you're a Rashad fanboy who refuses to see things from anyone else's perspective.

And please don't tell me who I do and don't like, because you couldn't even get that right.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Spoken812 said:


> If you watch the fight, everytime Rampage was on the ground and Rashad was over him, he landed some heavy shots.


yea i agree with this, it actually surprised me almost as much as the right at the start, when he had him up against the cage doing it, he reminded me of hendo


----------



## Fieos

Rashad didn't get into his head as much as Forrest did...


----------



## The505Butcher

Fieos said:


> Rashad didn't get into his head as much as Forrest did...


Ha Ha! Give it time. We will see how long he talks about Rashad beating him.


----------



## JimmyJames

Spoken812 said:


> If you watch the fight, everytime Rampage was on the ground and Rashad was over him, he landed some heavy shots. Rashad isn't delusional, hell, he was there in the cage so he got a first hand experience.
> 
> I have the fight saved on my computer, and I rewatched it plenty of times. Rashad was very active in the stand up and very active on the ground. The only time the fight was stalled really was when he was pushed up against the cage, which happened for a grand total of about 4 minutes of the entire fight. And during that time, Rampage was holding Rashad's arm so he couldn't do a rolling hook in the break, or drop down effectively for a takedown. *So if anyone is to blame for all this "Wall n Stall" that I'm hearing, it's Rampage.*
> 
> But hey, people will think I'm making this up. And to this people, I say this...
> 
> Watch the fight again.
> 
> BIG UPS TO 505, Dark Knight, Old Fan! Rashad fans since the beginning!



I like you spoken you nuthugging of Rashad knows no bounds. :thumb02:

And I partly agree with the bolded part. Rampage didnt do shit to get Rashad off of him. 

Rampage lost this fight because he let Rashad make all the first moves and all he seemed to do was think that he would land some kind of counter shot and KO him. But thats all Rampage has done since joining the UFC. It was worked so far but it wont vs Shogun Machida Rashad.......... And anybody else that can gameplan from watching the Forrest fight. Sadly Rampage might justr be a gatekeeper now. 



And LOL at Rashad having first hand experience. Like he doesnt have a biased opinion of himself. LOL. Do you expect Rashad to say he won a boring fight???


----------



## LiteGladiator

Pretty much Rashad won, but he won in a boring way and Rampage didn't try to stop him.


----------



## Guy Incognito

JimmyJames said:


> Sadly Rampage might just be a gatekeeper now.


rampage is 8-2 in 10 fights and his second loss was after a year lay off


MMA fans are bizarre


----------



## JimmyJames

guy incognito said:


> rampage is 8-2 in 10 fights and his second loss was after a year lay off
> 
> 
> MMA fans are bizarre


I know but he isnt going to beat any of the top LHW fighting the way he fights. 

Therefore Gatekeeper status. Or maybe a top 5 LHW gatekeeper. He will never touch that gold again unless he changes up his style and he doesnt seem to want to or train for it. 

He has regressed as a fighter since he left Pride. Where is the wrestling and ground and pound???????


----------



## LiteGladiator

Non-existant. He is a simple man. He loves to knock people out. I can't blame him for it though.


----------



## SpoKen

JimmyJames said:


> I know but he isnt going to beat any of the top LHW fighting the way he fights.
> 
> Therefore Gatekeeper status. Or maybe a top 5 LHW gatekeeper. He will never touch that gold again unless he changes up his style and he doesnt seem to want to or train for it.
> 
> He has regressed as a fighter since he left Pride. Where is the wrestling and ground and pound???????


I can see him being a gatekeeper, but really it depends on who is champion. I can easily see the division turning into a rock/paper/scissors situation with Shogun/Rashad/Machida fighting for the belt a lot. Also, Anderson Silva might come into the picture and potentially make everyone gate keepers.


----------



## Guy Incognito

JimmyJames said:


> I know but he isnt going to beat any of the top LHW fighting the way he fights.
> 
> Therefore Gatekeeper status. Or maybe a top 5 LHW gatekeeper. He will never touch that gold again unless he changes up his style and he doesnt seem to want to or train for it.
> 
> He has regressed as a fighter since he left Pride. Where is the wrestling and ground and pound???????


yeah true but i just think it's too early to talk about that suff


----------



## The505Butcher

guy incognito said:


> yeah true but i just think it's too early to talk about that suff


We have to see if it really was ring rust or just Rampage being one dimensional before we say he will never work his way back up. He might if Rashad is champion or maybe shogun. But never Machida IMO.


----------



## Hiro

The505Butcher said:


> We have to see if it really was ring rust or just Rampage being one dimensional before we say he will never work his way back up. He might if Rashad is champion or maybe shogun. But never Machida IMO.


I think it was both. Rampage is one dimensional, that much is obvious. He doesn't have to be though, because he has wrestling, strength and power. If he mixed it up he could be a lot more effective.

But even if he did, against Rashad he will struggle if Rashad can implement a similar gameplan. Despite my lack of appreciation for what Rashad did once he had control, the way in which he maintained control, kept Rampage off balance and took him down was outstanding. That's not to stay I think he went in there and fought hard, because there wasn't too much fighting going on, IMO, but there was plenty of brilliantly executed fakes, takedowns etc. That part of his game is some of the best you will see in MMA.

If Rashad could add some significant ground offense and/or BJJ to his game, I'd do nothing but sing his praises. And I'm not talking against Jason Lambert or Mikey McCan, I'm talking about good opposition.


----------

